# Yes or No...Ask random questions, get a yes or no



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

*The person above you will ask a question and you will have to answer it in only Yes or No.*

This will be so much fun. I'll start off: 

Did you make dinner yet?


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2019)

No

Did you have a good day?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2019)

*No*

*Is it raining where you are *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Nope

Are you getting ready for bed?


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2019)

No.

Are you feeling optimistic today?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*No*

*Are you going out today?*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Yes

Will you be shopping today?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

*No*
*
*
*Did you have or expect  a parcel delivery today?*


----------



## Wren (Nov 25, 2019)

Yes

Have you started Christmas shopping yet ?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 26, 2019)

No

Do you know what you are having for dinner Friday Night


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)

*No*

*Do you keep a Diary?*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 26, 2019)

No
have you bought Christmas cards yet?


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 26, 2019)

No

Bought any Christmas gifts yet?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 26, 2019)

Yes
Do you use same wrapping paper every year?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)

*No*

*Are you a brunette ? *


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2019)

No 

Are you hosting Thanksgiving dinner ?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)

Nope

You like crackers and cheese


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Yes -crackers,No-cheese
Do you like to do dishes?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Sometimes, but mostly NO...

Do you like to go out and shop for hours?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)

*Depends - sometimes I do, I'll say yes !!*

*Do you do your own gardening *


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 28, 2019)

No,but I'm  a member of our garden committee,my job is watering 17 plants/flowers,does that count?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)

*yes 


 here it gets dark by 4pm currently ..is it the same where you are? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Yes

Do you like when it gets dark early?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2019)

*Yes... *

*Do you get manicures?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

No

Do you sweep your entire car or truck off after a snowstorm?


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2019)

When or IF I ever see snow,  I'll let you know.  

Are the holidays stressing you out?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2019)

*No...*
*
*
*Have you ever ski-ed? *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2019)

No.

Do you know anything about video games?  (See my post in General Discussions.)


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2019)

*NO*

*Are you planning a mini vacation in December? *


----------



## toffee (Dec 1, 2019)

no

will u over spend xmas


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2019)

No

You like to lay in the snow and make snow angels?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2019)

*No 

You love to watch comedy shows on TV *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)

Yes

Did you ever smoke anything


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2019)

*Yes I used to smoke cigarettes 

When walking through the woods are you still tempted to think you could climb a tree *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2019)

Not so much anymore

Do you wash your car/truck regularity


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*Yes !!*

*Do you always have a cooked breakfast on a Sunday? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2019)

No

Went for a peaceful walk today?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

*No...*
*
*
*You believe in the ,  one in- one out .. principle when buying  something new... *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 9, 2019)

No

You wish you had a cat to take out for walks


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2019)

HUH?...  errrm...NO !

*Do you dye your hair? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)

Nope

Do you do your groceries on a Friday?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

No

Does a blue sky cheer you up?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2019)

*Yes*

*Do you have a favourite coffee mug *


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2019)

Yes

Do you follow a daily routine?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Yes
Do you wake up every morning at same time?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2019)

*No *

*have you ever worked in a factory ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)

Nope

Were you up early today?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2019)

*No *
*
*
*Have you ever ridden on a tandem bike *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)

No

Have you jumped onto a pogo stick lately?


----------



## Homeschoolie (Dec 25, 2019)

No


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2019)

*No Pogo stick*
*
*
*Have you eaten chocolate today ?*


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 25, 2019)

You betcha...even though chocolate gives me a headache I still eat it  
Do you like peanuts?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 29, 2019)

No

Have you baked a cake this year?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2019)

No

Do you ever drink milk?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Yes
Do you like wine with dinner?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 30, 2019)

No
Do you have an annoying neighbor?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 22, 2020)

Yes
Do you have nice neighbours?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)

*Yes...*
*
*
*Do you have more than one vacuum cleaner *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 22, 2020)

Yes

Do you go out to see a Movie


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2020)

*No ..*

*Do you do your own taxes ?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 22, 2020)

No

Do you enjoy the Winter


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

*Yes *

*Do you have a fireplace?*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 23, 2020)

No

Can you skip rope?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2020)

*Yes*
*
*
*Same question to anyone else...*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2020)

Nope

Do you do walks out in the country in the snow with snowshoes...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*Not with snow shoes but yes I walk in the snow , I live in the countryside and use grippers on my boots to get out and about and sometimes my hiking poles ...

 Does eating chocolate or drinking coffee after a certain time keep you awake ? *


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 26, 2020)

No

Do you have a garden?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2020)

*Yes...


Do you have external hard drive/s *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 27, 2020)

Yes

Do you like dipping cookies into your coffee/tea?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 27, 2020)

No

Do you have/use a food processor?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 27, 2020)

Yes

Do you like watching Reality shows


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2020)

*Yes ( one or 2)....*
*
Do you have a box or similar,  next to where you sit to keep your remote controls, and peripherals in... *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 28, 2020)

No...

Do you have a streaming device??


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Yes

Do you still pay for cable?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)

*No *we have satellite TV with   999 channels, 600 which are original and not +1,  which comes as a package with our Iphones and landlines... 

*Have you always slept on the same side of the bed? *


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 2, 2020)

Yes
Do sleep with blankets year round?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 3, 2020)

Nope

Do you ever fall asleep watching TV


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2020)

Yes

Have you gone for a walk today?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 3, 2020)

NO

Do you eat pickles?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

*No*

*Have you eaten fruit in any form today *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)

No

Does your refrigerator light go off when you close the door??


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> No
> 
> Does your refrigerator light go off when you close the door??


.*..ermm last time I sat inside the fridge it went all dark when the door shut ...so yes 


Do you put off seeing a doctor as long as possible even tho' you should go  ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 4, 2020)

Yup

Ever go ice fishing?


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

No

Do you prefer morning  to evening?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2020)

*NO - *
*
Do you prefer to watch medical shows on tv..*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

Nope

Do you use Microsoft Word?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)

*No ( I have a MAC) *
*
*
*Do you have a shed full of tools *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2020)

Yes

Do you have a barn?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 7, 2020)

No.

Do you ride a bike?


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 7, 2020)

No

Do you take a nap everyday?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 7, 2020)

Yes.

Do you have any allergies?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)

*yes ( to avocados) *

*have you  bought  or sold a car in the last year  or so ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 7, 2020)

No

Do you look like your passport photo?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)

Nope

Did you slip a smile in any of those pictures they tell you not to smile?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)

*Nope..*

*Do you check out reviews of websites before you  decide to join them ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)

Mostly No

Do you use the same cup every morning


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)

*No*

*Do you prefer flavoured breads ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 9, 2020)

Yes

Do you dance around your home alone, when you think you are alone


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

*yes and not even when I'm alone.... 

Storm Ciara here today with 90mph winds and lots of structural and flood   damage nationally..

...... have you walked or driven  in a bad storm recently *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2020)

No....Hail storm about 2 years ago

How long is your driveway?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2020)

No (don't have one)

Do you like dogs?


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 10, 2020)

Yes, Very much

Do you like to watch squirrels


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

*yes *love to watch them, we have lots around here.... 


*Do you ever feel tired within a short time of getting up in the morning ? *


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 10, 2020)

*Yes 

Do you enjoy going shopping ?*


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 10, 2020)

*Yes *( except grocery shopping).... 


*Do you prefer beige walls in your home ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 1, 2020)

No (I should love to have a mural)

Have you ever cut yourself on a ring-pull can?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*NO I don't think  I have but I've cut myself on other types of cans in the past... 

Have you ever had a burst pipe in your home causing water to leak  through the ceiling?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 1, 2020)

Yes.  Well actually it wasn't a burst pipe but melting snow in the roof space, but it had the same effect.

Do you wear an eye mask in bed during the summer months?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 1, 2020)

*No, don't even own one.

Do you like to fly?*


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2020)

*Yes love to fly, and fly at least twice a year if not more ...hate the airport experience. *ugh*... 

 Would you describe yourself as artistic *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 1, 2020)

Ahhhhh Nope... Not me

Can you believe it's March already?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2020)

Yes, the mornings are lighter.

Will you be going abroad for your holiday this year?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*Yes ,  health willing, and or unless the coronavirus puts a stop to travel... *

*Same question  *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 2, 2020)

Not me this year, but Lorie is going to Cuba with her 3 sister and Mom in about 17 days

Do you card games by yourself?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2020)

*No,  I used to but not for a very long time... 


Have you ever owned a business? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2020)

No, too much responsibility.

Do you get travel sick?


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 2, 2020)

No

Do you like classical music?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 3, 2020)

Yes.

Can you play the piano?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Nope

Can you play any musical object?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)

*Yes ...well maybe not now,, but I used to be able to play the cello *

*Do you still get snail mail ( mail in the post)  most days *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 3, 2020)

No, just occasionally.

Do you have noisy neighbours?


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 3, 2020)

No...not really

Have you ever locked yourself out of your home or car?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)

*Yes !! a couple of summers ago locked out of the house... had to call a locksmith  to change the locks *

*Do you think you'll move home again before you get much older  or would you like to...?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2020)

No 

Do you get a headache when it rains ?


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 3, 2020)

No

Do you eat snacks (cookies, chips, etc) in bed?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 4, 2020)

No, never!

Do you keep a stock of over-the-counter medicines?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*Yes I have a little bit of a stock of some OTC's..*

*Do you travel by train or tube (subway)  often ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 4, 2020)

No, I'm not a good traveller

Do you use scented candles?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2020)

Yes.

Do you have one or more houseplants?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

*Yes*

*Do you have a notebook next to your computer *


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 4, 2020)

No, not really... just a few sheets of scrap paper to jot on

Were you a cheerleader in school or/college?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 5, 2020)

No, 

Do you need an alarm to wake you in the morning?


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 5, 2020)

Yes

Have you ever traveled via Greyhound bus?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 5, 2020)

Nope

Do you enjoy chocolate covered Almonds?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

*No*

*Have you acted on stage ( aside from school) *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 5, 2020)

Nope

Do you enjoy hanging your laundry outside rather run it through the dryer?


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 5, 2020)

No

Do you have a document shredder?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

*Yes*

*Have you started stocking up on essential items due to the coronavirus scare?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 5, 2020)

No

Have you given up anything for Lent?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2020)

*Nope

Nothing much to give up tbh..I don't drink alcohol or smoke..  and I'm not giving up chocolate so that leaves nuthin'*... 

*would you prefer to  rent your home than own it... *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Nope

Do you notice there is a lot of cobwebs in the corners of the house this time of year?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2020)

*Nope* our cobweb season was October/November  outside the house tho'  not inside... cowbwebs on every surface every morning despite destroying them the night before ..  thought that we had a plague , it's the worst year for spiders we've ever known 

*Do enjoy sports..active or armchair ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 8, 2020)

No

If you find a spider in the bath, do you do the decent thing and put it outside?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2020)

*Yes *I'm not scared of them I pick them up with my hands 

*Are you scared of mice..? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 9, 2020)

No (only animal that scares me is human)

Do you buy a tv magazine or rely on the schedule to check what is on?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*No TV Magazine I check what's on in the TV listings....and set the recorder...

Are you a night owl or an early riser...*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Both

Do you like rice crackers


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*Yes, but only if they're coated in chocolate.... *

*Would you like to return to work ( if you've retired obviously) *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Nope

Will you be having a BIG Vegetable garden this year due to prices of food


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2020)

*No- only if there's a scarcity  problem caused by Brexit *

*Is your TV over 60'' wide... *


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 10, 2020)

No

Do you want a TV over 60"


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2020)

*NO*

*Is it raining where you are today? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2020)

Yes.

Are you any good at putting together flat-pack furniture?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2020)

*NO ... ( I leave that to the o/h) *

*Did you have a traditional Sunday lunch today *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2020)

No

Do you always have fish on Fridays?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2020)

*No

Do you have more than 2 locks on your front door?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 16, 2020)

No, (I wish I did though)

Do you think it's better to give older children money instead of presents?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

*Yes...*
*
The sun is shining here this morning... is it shining on you?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 16, 2020)

Not really

Do you have surround sound on your TV


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 16, 2020)

*Yes...*

* Do you have enough groceries and meds  in stock if you  were forced to self isolate from tomorrow *


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 16, 2020)

*Yes, enough groceries but need to refill a few prescriptions by week's end.

Did/do you play tennis?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 17, 2020)

Yes, when I was younger (never much good but enjoyed playing)

Can you swim?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*Yes I love swimming, I'm fortunate to have a pool.... *


*Do you have a little storage box by the side of your chair where you keep remote controls..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 17, 2020)

Yes, one I made myself

Do you live in a mansion?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2020)

*LOL... well I kinda do..my own personal mansion on the hilltop just like in the song....  *

*That begs a question, would you prefer to have a smaller home than you have now? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 18, 2020)

No, I have a large flat but have expanded to fit the space...now it's over-flowing!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)

What's your question @Rosemarie


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 20, 2020)

Sorry got side-tracked!!

Do you have a holiday home?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)

*Yes... *

* Has your skin become much drier as you've got older, ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 20, 2020)

No, my skin has always been dry.

Do you get products from Avon?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2020)

*No...*
*
Do you have lots of cushions around the house..?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 20, 2020)

Yes

You have a Kingsize bed


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2020)

No, I sleep in a single bed...only room for me!!

You use herbal remedies


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2020)

*No.. (but  my daughter does, )*

* Do You take sugar in your tea or coffee..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2020)

No, I have honey in tea and sweetener in coffee. (I actually don't have any sugar in the house, which may be why my bread never rises properly).

Do you use aromatherapy oils?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Sumtimes

Do you like playing in the puddles with a Grandchild


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 29, 2020)

No, I don't have grandchildren (but I would if I did)

Do you think supermarkets should have dog-parks?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*Inside the supermarket do  you mean ?>..NO ...*

*Would you rather lose all memories or lose the ability to make new ones ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 29, 2020)

No, but I would like to lose the ability to dwell on unpleasant memories.

Do you find that writing things down helps you to deal with bad experiences?


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Never tried, But a great idea to try

Do you walk with a neighbour, but 6 feet apart


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*False.*. you shouldn't be in the company of  anyone who doesn't live with you ( aside from  a medic ) 


*Would you like to live your life over again  ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

True

Would YOU like to Start Old, and go to Young?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2020)

*Yes.*.. I'd rather that than the other way around...although tbh, I think that's how it goes anyway, we start off   bald with no teeth, and needing someone else to feed us, and if we live long enough that's how many of us will end up..bald , no teeth etc... ... 

*Do you have an ottoman in your home ( or a hope chest) *


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 29, 2020)

*Yes *

*Do you enjoy listening to the rain ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2020)

Yes, even when it's pattering on my umbrella

You have a dish of sweets (candy) on your coffee table


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

* No*

*is your first drink of the morning , tea ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2020)

No, it's fruit juice

Do you keep chocolate in the fridge?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

*Yes, I keep the chocolate in the salad drawer.... *

*Do you have a wood burning stove *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2020)

Yes, if you count a mock version, not the real thing. What is going to happen to all the wood, now that they are being discouraged?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2020)

No idea, my daughter  said she can't get any  logs delivered, because the police are stopping the delivery drivers  at road blocks currently as non essential  .. so she's having to just cover up with duvets without having a fire lit... ..does cutting down jungles and trees to make palm oil, make you spitting mad  ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 1, 2020)

Yes, it does. It seems profit comes before everything else, even at the expense of the environment.

Does your daughter depend on just the one form of heating?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2020)

*Yes , she lives in  a several hundred year old mountain cottage  , with 6 foot thick walls...  and the only heating is a wood stove... no central heating up there.. although I do  believe she has a small  oil  filled radiator for emergencies in winter...*
*
Do you have many power cuts at home or the area you live ?*


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 1, 2020)

Thought answers were supposed to just be Yes or No in this game.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 2, 2020)

No, I think it's perfectly in order to embroider a few details.

Is it rather like the cottage in that film 'Ring of Bright Water'?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2020)

*Yes ( but bigger) ...*
*
*
*Have you travelled on a train this year? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 2, 2020)

No, I get travel-sick so walk everywhere

You always open the windows when travelling in a car


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2020)

*True *- unless it's raining... 

*You have enough candles  to keep you going and light your home  if we have the threatened power cuts  during this  unsteady period.....*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 3, 2020)

True, and I have lanterns

You have your kitchen appliances all matching


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

*Yes *- pretty much 

*You've had your recycling bins (trash) stopped from being emptied during this pandemic?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 3, 2020)

No, things haven't changed in that respect.

Are you getting more junk phone calls now everyone is at home all day?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

*No* we have a block on our phones to unknown numbers... 


*Have you noticed  the lack of planes in the skies *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes, as I've stated before, we are on a flight path here and it's much quieter.

Has this put you off going on a cruise?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

*NO..I've never wanted to go on a cruise anyway it's never appealed to me... 

Are you eating your main meal earlier than usual....*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 3, 2020)

*Yes*

*Are you still going out a lot ?*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2020)

*No...

Your  neighbours are annoying you by being louder than usual *


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 3, 2020)

No

You're glad that your dentists' office called to cancel cleaning appt until further notice.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 4, 2020)

No, but my doctors appointment was cancelled, he's going to phone me instead!

You're still puzzled by the 'cupboard' Prince Charles appeared to be in during that latest message to the nation.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2020)

*No because I didn't see the broadcast...*

Are you shocked at the vast amount of people here in the uk, and in the USA and Australia who are still taking no  notice of social distancing by crowding the beaches and parks ? ( I was stunned at the pictures today especially at Sydney beach) ..as well as park and  beaches here in the south of England..


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2020)

Yes, I suppose they think 'rules don't apply to me'.

You keep recording programmes and then forgetting to watch them.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 5, 2020)

Nope

Toy enjoy a glass of wine with your dinner


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)

*No.... *

*You're hoping we don't get a very hot summer like last year *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2020)

Yes, absolutely, I hate hot weather, it makes me feel ill

You make your own fruit juice


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 5, 2020)

No

Eggs sunny side up??


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2020)

Yes, so I can dunk my chips in them.

You have fried bread with eggs and bacon.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2020)

*True *( sometimes).... oddly it's the only time I eat tomato ketchup when I have fried bread

*You enjoy cold fizzy lemonade on a hot day *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 6, 2020)

False

Are you waiting patiently for the hot weather


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2020)

False, I'm still waiting for winter to arrive

Do you enjoy hot weather?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 6, 2020)

Do you not?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

*Yes*  I enjoy hot  weather , but I hate it hot and humid, that makes me feel ill 

*Do you enjoy hot bread straight from the oven*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2020)

Oh yes, with lashings of real butter..one of my indulgences

Do you toast your hot cross buns?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 6, 2020)

( me too with the bread an butter love it)... 

*No..* I don't toast hot x buns cuz I don't eat them, they give me heartburn... 

*Do you treat yourself to special chocolate at Easter *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2020)

Yes, in fact I've just bought myself 2 Easter eggs (it was 2 for £5)

Have you had your cholestrol checked?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2020)

*No, I've never had that done...*

*Do you plan on going abroad once the lock-down is lifted ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2020)

No, I don't have a passport!

You have more than one umbrella


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

Hahaha... *yes,* doesn't every Brit?... even though we get hardly any rain here compared to the rest of the UK, and I drive almost everywhere anyway, I have about 3 brollies.. 

*Do you  speak using some slang *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2020)

No, at least I hope not.

Have you tried making your own lampshades?


----------



## RubyK (Apr 9, 2020)

No.

Do you own a pet?


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes. Actually she owns me.

Have you ever been skiing?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2020)

No, but I'd like to try

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

*yes *.. my spine..

*Same question...*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes, my wrist

Were you taught traditional folk songs at school?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

*Yes, I'm Scottish so just about everything we were taught in music class at school  was Traditionally Celtic ...  *

*Did you join the drama class at school ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2020)

(Hollydolly, it's interesting that you were taught Scottish traditions but in England, we were taught folk songs from ALL four British countries, including Scotland)

Yes, but I decided that acting was not for me.

Did you join the school choir?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2020)

*yes* it's always been a thorn in my side tbh, that we were just taught Traditional Scottish music (and dance) ...  and 90 % just Scottish History too.., everything I learned about all music and everything historic  about the world, I learned after leaving school 

*Yes* I was in the school choir, also I played Cello in the school Orchestra 

*Did you take exams in your workplace  during  and to further your career*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2020)

(I also spent some time in Scotland and was taught Scottish dancing and the poems of Burns)

No, I did a course at college and took exams at the end of it

Did you always go the sweet shop after school?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2020)

*No* is the answer because we rarely had any money but when we did , yes we'd go straight after school or during lunch hour..  


*I'm baking  a lobster and crayfish pie  mac & cheese pie for my dinner at the moment...do you enjoy Shellfish...  ..and would you have it with Mac & Cheese? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2020)

No, lobsters and crabs are thrown alive into boiling water. Once I learned what a horrific death they suffered, I stopped eating them.

Do you like eels?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2020)

Lobsters for the catering market   certainly,  and one would hopefully hope  now in the 21st century  for home cooking are no longer boiled alive.. ..that was to me a cruel and unnecessary method ... they are now disposed of  electronically with a probe 
in seconds ( I know whatever way you put it, it sounds horrible killing any animals, but if we're breeding them for food, they have to be killed as humanely as possible) 

*No I don't like eels...

Could you still climb up a tree if you had to.. even up to the second branch for example..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

Yes, I'm pretty sure I could (I recently had to climb over a 6' wall)

Do you always make sure there is a note-pad and pen beside your telephone?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

*Yes, always...*.. ..I have phones in most rooms in the house so there's a pen and pad next to them all,,

*Do you have a privacy block on your phone.. to prevent having to take calls from spammers or uninvited callers..?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

Yes, but I'm not sure how effective it is

Do you have birds nesting in the trees near you?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

*Yes absolutely*... many varieties in the trees in my garden, from tiny goldfinches, Blue-tits, and robins, and sparrows... right up to Wood pigeons and collared doves, and most sizes in between..

*You suffer from hayfever *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

No, but I'm allergic to fur and feathers, doesn't stop me having pets though.(I have a permanent runny nose which only dries up when I'm away from home).

You cut your dogs toenails yourself


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2020)

*No...my daughter cuts the family dogs nails, she's a qualified city & animal guilds groomer 

Do You have a fan on at night while you sleep... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 12, 2020)

No, it would be too noisy

Do you send your linen to the laundry?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah to the basement

Your freezer is in the basement


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2020)

*False ...*

*is your  freezer is full to the brim*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2020)

Yes,  I always buy more than I have room for.

Do you always have some ice-cream in your freezer?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 13, 2020)

Nope

Hoa about popsicles in the freezer


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2020)

Yes, if that includes ice-cream lollies

Do you have ice-cream vans in America?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)

Not here in Ontario

Do you have a guy going around sharpening knives


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2020)

No, but I remember a knife-grinder when I was a child....plus the rag and bone man.....and a tinker...all gone now

Do you have a site for gypsies near you?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2020)

*No... *

*Have you made pancakes lately* ( I made some for breakfast this morning)


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)

Nope

Do you ever have a toasted tomato sandwich for breakfast


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2020)

No, not for breakfast, but for lunch

Do you have a toastie sandwich maker?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2020)

*Nope....*

*Do you use a blender on a regular basis ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2020)

Yes,

Do you filter your water?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2020)

*Yes...*

*Were  / are you a Beatles  fan *


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 14, 2020)

*Yes (still love and miss George)

You have been to a Beatles concert.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 15, 2020)

No, never got the opportunity

Do you have all your keys on one key ring, or keep them separate?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2020)

*Yes* I'm like a jailer I have so many keys ... 

*Do you work a voluntary job outside of your home...*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 15, 2020)

No, 

Do you do your own car maintenance?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2020)

*Yes... and no* ---. I do all the basics, like oil changing, anti-freeze, water,  , etc...hubs does the repairs 

*Have you made any Face masks ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 15, 2020)

No, I'm using a scarf..not quite so dramatic!


Have you ever tried making wine?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

*No-- no interest I'm teetotal 


Do you wear nail polish regularly ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2020)

No, I'm always washing my hands so it doesn't last (I don't have OCD, just conscious of germs

Do you like scented hand cream?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 16, 2020)

Nope

Have you ever been white water rafting


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2020)

No, but I'l like to!!

Do you go sailing?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 16, 2020)

Nope

Have you ever been on a seadoo


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

*Yes, many times  to white water rafting..





*


Yes we go sailing a lot we have a boat..... 


*No idea what a seadoo is.... *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 16, 2020)

A seadoo goes across the water as a skidoo goes across the snow


Are you going to take the day easy?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

*No, I've just come in to cool down and have a rest , we've been working in the garden all day *

*Is your favourite TV show on during the day ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 16, 2020)

Not sure

Are you missing any sports because of the lockdown


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

*Yes, Formula 1.... 

 Do you think we're asking the same questions over and over again...?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2020)

No, but then I'm new here so the questions are new to me


Are you surprised by some of the answers on here?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

*No not really.*..I've been here for  many years so I kinda am used to most people's ways..   

* From your home , can you hear a train  on the track,  or the sound of a train hooter?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 16, 2020)

Nope

Is the grass getting greener and greener?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2020)

*The grass is green just about all year round here 


Do you still play DVD's ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2020)

*No

Do you like staying at a bed and breakfast?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2020)

No, I prefer to self-cater

Do you have a holiday home?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)

Nope

Do you have neighbours and like them?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 17, 2020)

Yes, I have neighbours, but don't know them. So long as they don't cause me any hassle, they are good neighbours.


Do you have penfriends (I mean people with  whom you still exchange proper letters) ?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2020)

*Not any more* (used to have quite a few )

*Do you have a wasp trap  in your garden or balcony... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 17, 2020)

No, don't really have a problem with wasps


Do you always buy decorative plant pots? (as opposed to plain ones)


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*No .... *

*Do you get to see your children often?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2020)

No, they all married foreigners and moved to their countries


Do you have gnomes in your garden?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*No*

*Are you doing any home decorating while on this lock-down period?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2020)

No, just spring cleaning


Do you make your own compost or buy it?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Yes, We have a compost heat  at the far end corner of the garden.... *

*Does anyone else ever do your shopping for you*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Nope...

Do you think it's too early to start the seeds for vegetable plants


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Depends what climate you're in... *

*Do you have more than 3 Credit cards?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

False

You have a garage or carport to park your car


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Yes*

*Do you wish you were a teenager in today's climate ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

No

Do you just wish you were younger then you are?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*Yes.*.. although I feel young in my mind, I can't believe how I got to be 65... the last 15 years has just shot by... 

*Do you ride a bike ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Nope (no balance since car accident)

Every jump on a skateboard lately and gone for a ride?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2020)

Is there any difference between this and the true/false thread?  If not, why are there two?  (Just curious.)


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Nope... But everyone plays all three...

Do YOU not play all three?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*yes I play all three, but I feel that 2 would be enough don't you? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Nope

Do you not get three different answers from each game?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes, if different people answer the same question, you get different answers


Do we reveal our characters on forums like this?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2020)

*yes to  a certain  extent... *

*Have you ever been on  a pogo stick *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 19, 2020)

No, I don't remember doing so

Are you any good with a hula hoop?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2020)

*Yes I used to be...my dodgy back will have put an end to trying that again I'm sure 

Do you like Circuses...( animal free) *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 19, 2020)

No, not really

Do you regularly go to the theatre?


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2020)

*No

Have you ever been hypnotized?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 19, 2020)

No

Have you?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2020)

*No*

*Have you been out for exercise today ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

No, I still have blistered feet from my long walk to the pet shop on Monday (new shoes)

Do you have a room with exercise equipment?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2020)

*Ouch ^^^^

No..*..I wish I did, but hubs is going to build me a garden room/shed as soon as he's able to get all the materials   so I can have some exercise equipment installed .. 

*Do you enjoy swimming ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 23, 2020)

Yes, I used to enjoy swimming in the sea, not so much in a swimming pool


Do you have a garden pond with fish in it?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)

*No,* not any more, ... we took the pond out years ago....

*Do you have flowering trees in your garden...?*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2020)

Yes. 

Did you chew gum when you were a kid?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 23, 2020)

No, my parents disapproved, made up for it since though!


When it snows, do you always clear the pathway in front of your house?


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 23, 2020)

*No...I live in an apartment building with 'staff'!

Have you ever been the recipient of a surprise party?*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2020)

*No...*

*have you been gardening today ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 23, 2020)

No, I'm still debating what I'm going to do.


Do you have 'summer curtains' and 'winter curtains'?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Nope

Have you put your summer tires back on your car/truck if need to


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*NO*...We don't  generally change from summer to winter tyres here in the uk .....

*Are you going anywhere today ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

yup

Pick a buddy up at the garage

Doing outside work today?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Yes.*. (  BTW thought you were supposed to be social distancing ) ?

*Ever owned your own business?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes

do you always do what you are told?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

No, I do what I think is best


Have you stopped watching the 'news', such as it is?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes

Are the buds coming out on the trees around you?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

* Yes, My trees are in full bloom...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Same question *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

yes

hosta's are breaking the ground


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Yes,* very much so...we've had a really hot spring..  we're onto Lemon tulips in the garden as well now 

*Do you prefer the city to the countryside..*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Nope

does your mail come to your door?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

No,


Are you worried that you might get used to not going out?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

No

could you not live happily ever by staying on your property?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

Is  that not a double negative ?... I could not live happily for ever staying on my property only..*NO>.*.

(btw my mail does come through my door)... 

*Have you moved home more than 10 times*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes, and been to more schools than I can count


Do you live near a park?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

No

Did you know you could use walnuts to rub out scratches out of your wood furniture?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Yes... (about the walnuts)*

(and Rosemarie me too with the moving  etc) 

*Is your home furnished in a modern style ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

False

Have you ever tried liquid electrical tape to save your cords like charging your cell or tablet cords?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Now this is interesting mike4lorie, are you saying there is something you can use to coat your electrical cords to protect them?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*No ( although, I know about it , but my family member  who is an electronics engineer may know more about that) *

*Do you have a galley kitchen ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

No, to the galley kitchen

Yes, Liquid Electrical tape

Do you check your tire pressure regulary


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Yes to the tyres* ..  I have a pump in the boot of the car...

*Do you always eat fibre in some format  for breakfast *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

No, a galley kitchen is on a boat, I'm on terra firma



( the reason I ask about the tape is because I have guinea pigs running around. Electrical cords have to be covered up otherwise they get chewed)

Are you any good at wrapping up parcels?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

Well my kitchen is a Galley Kitchen style  ..and it's right here in my house..it simply means a long kitchen rather than square, as we have also  ( only smaller) on our narrowboat.... 

*Perfectly good at wrapping parcels.*.. agony now though to get down on the floor to do it as I once did... 

*Do you live in the North of your country? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes, I'm up North (didn't know that about the galley kitchen)


Do you still visit the town of your birth?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

No

Have you lived in the same house most of your life


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*yes and no ...it's more that I've owned it for most of my life, but only lived in it half..because I lived abroad for many years while still owning this house.. *

*Same question *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

No, I've lived in many places but never actually had a home


Do you get on well with your in-laws?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*My in-laws passed before I knew them ( second marriage) ..and my daughter isn't married.. hardly ever see my siblings partners  because they're all scattered to the wind...*

*Do you  have a dog.... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

No, not now that I'm living in a flat, but I used to have.


Do you have a burglar  alarm?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

*Yes.*.. we also have security lights all around the house, and a Ring Video doorbell... 

*Do you prefer to sleep on a soft mattress *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

No

Can you sleep standing up


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 25, 2020)

Yes, I can fall asleep standing but then I fall down


Do you come on this site when you're in need of a laugh?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

*Yes- at times.... *  and there are certain individuals who are very funny ..

*Can you get straight out of bed in the mornings without having to sit on the edge of the bed first *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 25, 2020)

Yes, I'm a lark, I can get into a serious discussion as soon as I wake


Are you a lark or an owl?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

*Owl-*- always have been even as a child, always got belted by my father  at night because I wouldn't go to sleep when I was sent to bed at whatever early time it was ..couldn't sleep, so I'd eventually cry myself to sleep after the beating..

..absolutely dreadful in the mornings.. takes me at least an hour to get my mind working to this day

*Have you ever played Croquet ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 25, 2020)

Yes, but I'm useless at that sort of thing, I collapse in giggles


Do you play golf?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

*No ,* I'm too short, it's too awkward to hold the club... plus I have a bad back..

*After the lockdown is lifted, what shop or store of any type ( bars and cafes included etc)... are you most looking forward to visiting?*


----------



## hellomimi (Apr 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *No ,* I'm too short, it's too awkward to hold the club... plus I have a bad back..
> 
> *After the lockdown is lifted, what shop or store of any type ( bars and cafes included etc)... are you most looking forward to visiting?*


Yes (will go to a spa)

Do you like cheesecake?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

*Yes*...not a great lover, but a little bit occasionally yes... 

*is it still cold in the evenings where you are ?...we're having glorious hot  days but it gets chilly in the evening... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 25, 2020)

Yes, I'm still using my electric blanket


Do you use a shawl in the evenings?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

*No.*.. 

*Do you have back pain *( my back is killing me this morning )


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Somedays

Is it cloudy and gloomy where you are at?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

*No it's gloriously sunny.... ☀☀

Do you carry a wallet or a purse... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 26, 2020)

Yes, when I go out 

Do some people carry loose money in their pockets?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

*yes I do.....I keep a few bits of loose change in case I need them for something small, or a parking machine that's broken for using cards that day ( often happens)*

* Are you worried about the world becoming a cashless society after this pandemic is over?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Scares the hell out of me

Do you think the world will completely change after all of this?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

Yes.

Has some TP at least reappeared in your stores?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Don't know, haven't been shopping...

Do you drive a little higher than the speed limit?


----------



## RubyK (Apr 26, 2020)

Yes. Usually.

Do you have a pet?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 26, 2020)

Yes, I have birds and guinea pigs


Do you often give in to temptation and buy things on impulse?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

*Yes *often...it's always best I stay away from the shops (especially shoe shops) 

*Do you  still have something that belonged to your mother or father... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 26, 2020)

Yes, my mother passed a lot of her things on to me


Do you value heirlooms?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

Yes

What is a cashless society?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2020)

*A society which only accepts credit or debit cards and no hard cash for anything at all... *

*Did you cook dinner from scratch tonight (or will you be ) ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2020)

No, it was something from the freezer


Do you do your own baking at Christmas?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes

Is it pitch black outside if you look out a window at night


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2020)

No, there are street lights so it's never completely dark


Do you get wild animals venturing into your neighbourhood?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

*Yes...foxes, the occasional Muntjac, ..rabbits... squirrels.. *

* Has the weather changed significantly today compared to recent days? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2020)

No, I'm very disappointed as I thought we were going to get some rain


Do you keep the instruction booklets for new appliances?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

True

Do you not keep all instructional books to whatever?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

*False *( not for anything that only needs common sense to work it)

@Rosemarie, it's just started raining here..quite heavily, wasn't supposed to come 'till tomorrow)... I'm very happy... 🌧

*Your fridge freezer is silver satin or chrome... *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

false

You have a gas stove


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

*True*

*You are doing D-I-Y stuff around the house during the lockdown *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2020)

No, only the crafting kind of D-I-Y, make your own pictures, cushions etc.


You enjoy watching cookery programmes


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2020)

* yes&no.... Only some... not a great watcher of them, but  I like a couple...*
*
*
*You  are a football supporter...*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 28, 2020)

No, not personally, but I appreciate the benefits of football


You have used all of London's railway stations


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)

*Errrrm, lemme think  .. yes I think I have used all of the main line stations, but certainly not all of the tube stations... our nearest mainline station is Kings X..

You have an underground  ( tube /metro) line in your city or nearest city... *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 28, 2020)

I think

You like Beer


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)

You _think?_ ^^^^^^ 

*No I hate the taste of all  alcohol... 


You had more aunties than uncles.. left alive *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 28, 2020)

Nope...

Do you still have lots of family around you?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2020)

*Well physically not close... but yes plenty family still alive 

Do you belive in reincarnation ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes, undoubtedly


Do you believe myths and legends are based on fact?


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2020)

*No, mostly

Have you any books signed by the author?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 28, 2020)

No


Do you have an old family Bible, with records of births and deaths?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

*No..*

*Have you researched your family tree...*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Nope

You like the colour red


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

*Yes... *

*Have  you travelled to the next country that borders your own *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes

Do you like the colour bluish green


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes, (or greenish blue)


Have you learned flower-arranging?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

*No*

*Have you ever flown in a helicopter *


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 30, 2020)

*No

Have you made pasta from scratch?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 30, 2020)

No


Can you fly a plane?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)

Nope

Do you have anyone's autograph?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 1, 2020)

Yes, but no-one famous. 


Do you know the difference between a signature and an autograph?


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

*Yes...*

*What time is your normal bedtime?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 2, 2020)

Yes, ?


Do you always go to bed at the same time?


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2020)

*No*
*
*
*Your normal bedtime is before 11pm.... *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 2, 2020)

Yes

Did you sit outside this morning to have your coffee


----------



## Rosemarie (May 2, 2020)

No, it was raining


Do you have a chimera on your patio?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 2, 2020)

*No

Are you a member of a book club?*


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2020)

*No*

*Do you suffer from heartburn often..*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 3, 2020)

No, but when I do, I know what has caused it (eating salmon and tomatoes together)


Do you use peppermint tea for digestive problems?


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2020)

*NO* Peppermint has the opposite effect on me it aggravates rather than soothes.. 

*Are you feeling more aches in your body through lack of exercise... *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 3, 2020)

Yes, I've started  jogging in the house, running up and down the hallway!


Have you put on weight since the lockdown started?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)

No

Do you drink veggie smoothies


----------



## Rosemarie (May 4, 2020)

No, but I do have fruit smoothies


Have you become more aware of health issues recently?


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

*Yes.. and I can't get to see a doctor which is highly frustrating.. *

*What is your favourite music decade.. ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

Yes?  the 60s.


Do you have any objection to the modern trend of addressing  everyone by first names?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 5, 2020)

No

Would you like some pastries with your tea


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)

*No...*

*Do you keep any type of diary offline or on ...?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

No, I make a note of anything significant, but don't keep day by day reports


Do you think it's important to keep a journal of your personal activities?


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)

*Yes, pretty much... Not as strict about it since I retired from work... but it's regularly updated..*

*Have you been sitting outside today ... *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

No, it's been quite chilly


Do you ever buy from the shopping channels on tv?


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2020)

*No*

*Same question*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2020)

*No

Have you been on a train journey longer than 24 hours?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

No, the longest was 6 hours


Do you get sea-sick?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

don't know

You like the watch the sun rise?


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

*Yes..don't see it often tho'... 

Are you still washing your hands much more often than normal... *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

yes

Did you know you sound like a mother?


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

*Yes* because I _am_ one... ....don't let this young looking face fool ya <<<<<<<< 

*Are you over 5 feet 8 inches tall *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

No

Are you over 5'8?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2020)

*No

Do you enjoy poetry?*


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2020)

*No...*

*Do you buy something online every week*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

No...

Still, hold hands with a loved one?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

No, don't have a 'loved one'.


Do you use a mobility scooter?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

No

Are you going to say Goodnight to me?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 7, 2020)

Yes, goodnight to me (and you)


How about saying good morning to me?


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2020)

*yes?....

Do you enjoy comic cartoons... *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 7, 2020)

yes

Is it bright there today?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 7, 2020)

Yes, very sunny again


Are you finding it difficult to sleep at night, with not being so active during the day?


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2020)

YES!!!! ..

*Do you think it's too early to start lifting Lockdown restrictions*


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2020)

yes.....

Do you think it's too late to say "good morning?"


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2020)

*Yes ...it's almost 10.20pm here...  *

*Do you wear glasses all the time ?*


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 7, 2020)

Yes, except bedtime.

Do you cook supper?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 7, 2020)

No


Do you smoke cigars?


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*No... *

*Will you have a cooked breakfast today ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 8, 2020)

No, I never have a cooked breakfast


Do you think breakfast and tea are inter-changeable?


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*Yes... *

*It's going to be another hot day here today...do you like the heat ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 8, 2020)

No, I don't..I'm looking forward to the week-end when it's supposed to cool down.


Do you go skiing?


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 8, 2020)

No...No snow good enough in Texas

Do you have a pool


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*yes* but not at this house.... very sadly, because it's hot here today.. 

*Do you have neighbours who are driving you mad with D-I-Y noise *


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 8, 2020)

No...

Would you live in a large town


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*Yes..*.I grew up in a City...and I would love to live in a large town or city again, to have everything close at hand, lots of interesting places to go and see or do ,  but the crime levels put me off now , so sadly I won't be doing that any time soon...

*Do you have your AC or fans on today *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 8, 2020)

No, it's just pleasantly warm, not hot


Have you ever fired a gun?


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2020)

*Yes* ... we're both  members of a gun club... 


*Do you enjoy tennis ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 8, 2020)

Yes, I used to when I was younger, don't play now


Were there street parties in your neighbourhood yesterday?


----------



## Lashann (May 9, 2020)

*No, very quiet here

Do you like to eat eggs for breakfast?*


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2020)

*Yes... *

*have you had a face-time appointment with a doctor on your phone or computer *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 9, 2020)

Yes, by phone....I would be quite happy for that to become the norm, I always think sitting in a doctors waiting room is a health hazard!


Are you very conscientious about re-cycling?


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2020)

*Yes... 

Did you have  acne as a teen ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 9, 2020)

Yes, I had spots, not severe enough to be classed as acne 


Will you be going to the garden centre next week?


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2020)

*No... not a chance, *those places will be a hotbed for bacteria, there will be so many people visiting all at once, I really can't see how they can social distance people in there . I'll leave it till next year

*Do you have a sound bar next to your TV?*


----------



## Ruthanne (May 9, 2020)

No.

Do you have speakers attached to your computer?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 9, 2020)

No, the monitor is a tv so the sound is perfectly adequate


Do you have security installed on your android, (if you use one)?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2020)

*No

Is your middle name, if you have one, a family surname?*


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2020)

*No ( but my sister got a family surname as her middle name ) *

*Have you taken pictures on your phone today ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

No, but I just received a little video from my daughter in law of my son opening his birthday presents, taken on her phone.


Do you make your own bread?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

nope

Have you made any cakes lately?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

No, just bread and scones (now you're going to ask what scones are)


Do you have yorkshire pudding with your Sunday dinner?


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

*Yes sometimes...  *

*Do you believe in Reincarnation?*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Yesish

Can you tell me your recipe for Yorkshire, mine hasn't been working lately...


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

Yes, I could, but there are different ways of making it. Perhaps you're using the wrong flour.


Do you always follow a recipe exactly?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Usually, unless I've made it many of times

Have you ever made your own recipe that is famous now


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

Yes, but only within the family.


Do you use a fire screen during the summer?


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2020)

*No..*. I use flowers... 


*Do you wear more jewellery now than when you were younger *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2020)

*No, less

Do you drink diet beverages?*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Nope

Drink Diet Beer?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

No


Do you set yourself a calorie limit each day and stick to it?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 11, 2020)

No

You count your steps every day!


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*No *, not unless I'm on a deliberate exercise regime.. walking around the garden for example.. then I do

*Do you agree that parents should be allowed to re-assign a different gender to their children, if the children asks to be known as another gender.. *


----------



## mike4lorie (May 11, 2020)

No

Is there a Tim Horton's in England


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*Yes, mainly in the North of England, Scotland, and Northern Ireland.... none here in  London and the south ..*

*Are many  people returning to work today  where you live*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 11, 2020)

No, the streets are still full of parked cars. My neighbour works for the council so he has been working as normal.


Do you think copper bracelets do any good?


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*No..*

*Are you cutting your own hair while the salons are closed  *


----------



## Lashann (May 11, 2020)

*No, but some days when I look in the mirror I sure am tempted!  LOL

Do you like watching any of the "reality" TV shows?*


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2020)

*Sure.. I quite like some...  *

*Do you use a feather type  duster ? *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2020)

*No

Are you in the kitchen right now?*


----------



## applecruncher (May 11, 2020)

No

Do you eat snacks in bed?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 12, 2020)

No, never


Do you wear socks in bed?


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)

*No*

*Do you always get up out of bed before 7am ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 12, 2020)

Yes, I would feel very decadent if I lounged in bed past 6:30am.


Do you see to your pets first, or do they have to wait?


----------



## applecruncher (May 12, 2020)

Nooooooo re: 7am
Pet - she yowls if I don't get up & feed her. 

Do you plan the day's meals in advance?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 12, 2020)

No, not now. I used to when I had a family to feed.


Do you shop as you need things or buy a weeks groceries at a time?


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2020)

*Yes ?....  I shop bi monthly.... *
*
Our  garden waste recycling collection has started up again.. did you lose yours for a few weeks ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 12, 2020)

No, we don't have one.


Is there still a clothing re-cycling facility in your area?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)

Not Sure

Do you like cinnamon on your toast


----------



## Rosemarie (May 12, 2020)

Yes, and in coffee too


Do you start the day with fruit juice?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)

Nope


Do you drink tea while playing these silly games


----------



## Rosemarie (May 13, 2020)

No, don't want to risk spilling it


Have you ever got crumbs in your keyboard?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2020)

No, I never eat at the computer.

Have you ever been to Hawaii?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)

No

Has anyone heard from @chic lately?


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2020)

*not since she posted last Thursday... (hope she's ok)... *

*Do you still have pretty close dealings with your postman ( mailman).. *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 14, 2020)

Yes, if you mean passing the time of day.


Do you have a special place for the postman to leave parcels?


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*Yes* ..if I'm not home.. 

*Do you miss going to the gym or swimming ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Nope

Do you think this is the new normal


----------



## Rosemarie (May 14, 2020)

Yes, I hope we are all going to be more aware of good hygiene in future.


Do you usually buy hand wipes, or is it only since this pandemic started?


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*Yes* I always have bought hand wipes... have done for as long as I can remember. I keep one pack in my bag, and a pack in the glove compartment in the car.. . I'm not OCD about hand washing, but I am very diligent about keeping my hands clean ,
long before this virus.. 

*Do you record tv shows most days *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 14, 2020)

*Yes, movies mostly

Do you like milk or cream in your coffee?*


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2020)

*Yes*  I like my coffee made from all milk tbh.

*When you were a child did you ever wish for different parents*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 14, 2020)

Yes!


Do you feel you could have been a better parent yourself?


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2020)

*Yes* ...but it didn't come with an instruction book 

*Do you live near an airport..*


----------



## Lashann (May 15, 2020)

_No, thank goodness

Do you send greeting cards via "snail" mail  or  via E-greetings?_


----------



## Rosemarie (May 15, 2020)

Yes, I always prefer to buy proper cards and send them by post.


Do you buy cards from a card shop?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

Yes

Did you ever think of becoming a writer for a card company?


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*No*

*Do you enjoy photography *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 16, 2020)

Yes, I enjoy it but don't have a talent for it.



Do you ever send your pictures to the BBC to be shown on their weather slot?


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*No.*.. (perhaps I should) 

*Do you keep  a full  tool box in the house ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2020)

*No, just some basic items

Do you have a towel heater?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 16, 2020)

No, I use the radiator


Do you have a separate laundry room?


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

*true.*.. I have a small utility room  room which houses  washing machine, dryer,  ironing board , etc.. 

*Same question*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2020)

*Yes-ish...I live in an apartment building and there is a laundry room on the first floor

Do you have a wreath or similar decor on your front door?*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

Yes

Do you have a place in the immediate entryway of your home for hanging jackets and coats and things?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 17, 2020)

Yes, there's a cupboard by the door


Do you have a mirror by the front door?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

No

Do you have a sauna in your home?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 17, 2020)

No, can't tolerate heat of any kind.


Do you have a sun-lounger?


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

*Yes .*

*Did you have to cancel a holiday ( vacation) for this year?*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 17, 2020)

Nope

Are you planning to travel in the next year or two?


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

*Yes*

*Have you been gardening today ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 17, 2020)

No, there isn't much to do just now


Have you noticed more people about lately?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

Yes (ever so marginal though)...

Are there shops and stores and things opening up in your area?


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2020)

*Yes...*

*Did you have chicken for dinner today ?*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

No, but chicken day is coming...

You made a roast beef for today?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 18, 2020)

No, I don't eat meat


Do you have any Christmas puddings left?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2020)

No puddings...

You decorate your home with wreaths and a tree at Christmas Time?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 18, 2020)

Yes, even though I live alone


You make your own Christmas decorations?


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

No, but I did, years ago, for some years, and I have made lots of other kinds of home decorations.

You have lived in your same area, for much of your life?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 19, 2020)

Yes

Do you rather live in the city to the country?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 19, 2020)

No, I prefer the country,, but sometimes we can't choose.


Do you sometimes try to imagine how a place looked before any buildings went up?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

No need to worry about that very much in the country, do you agree?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

Yes, some places have stayed the same for hundreds of years


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Isn't that just perfect?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

Yes, nice to be able to trace the history of a place.


Aren't you intrigued by the place-names on maps?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Yes

Are you bothered by black flies or mosquitoes yet?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

No, we don't get mosquitoes here and black flies tend to be around water.


I get bumble bees in my kitchen, does that happen to anyone else?


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2020)

*No...apart from the very odd occasion...*

*Do you have chocolate in the house at all times ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

Yes, apart from mints, I don't buy any other confectionary.


Do you have a coffee pod machine?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)

YES,

Do YOU have a favourite type of coffee?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 21, 2020)

No, not really, I'm still exploring the world of coffee.


Do you have a smoothie in the morning?


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2020)

*Yes* - occasionally 

*Do you listen to music when you're reading *


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 21, 2020)

No

Can you walk and chew gym at the same time?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 21, 2020)

Did you mean gum? Yes, what's difficult about that?


Can you pat your head and rub your tum at the same time?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 21, 2020)

Well, I just tried and "not really!"

Can you walk on water?


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

*Yes if it's frozen...  *

*Is it windy where you are ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 22, 2020)

Yes, blowing a gale here...I just asked that on the other game!


Do you sleep with the window open?


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

*Not Guilty*

*Have you had to cancel a planned trip for this summer*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2020)

*No

Have you ever applied wallpaper?*


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2020)

*Yes..*

*Do you have wallpaper anywhere in your home now ?*


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 22, 2020)

No

How many doors in your house?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2020)

9 but I live in an apt.

Have you ever used a hoola hoop?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 23, 2020)

Yes, a long time ago


Do you still use proper cloth handkerchiefs?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Yes

Do you wish you could reboot 2020


----------



## Rosemarie (May 23, 2020)

No, this virus has proved quite an eye-opener (if that is what has prompted your question)


Do you often wonder how certain inventions were thought of in the first place?


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2020)

* Yes, Absolutely... *

*Have you ever thought of an invention only to find someone beat you to it*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 23, 2020)

Yes, and I also wonder why someone hasn't invented a way to solve certain problems.


Do you buy organic food when you can?


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2020)

No

Do you enjoy abstract art?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 23, 2020)

No


Do you go to art exhibitions?


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

*No...( although we have been to several art museums ) *

* Your best subject at school was Business economics*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 24, 2020)

No!


You have read all of Jane Austin's books.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2020)

*No... *

*Do you get your prescription meds delivered ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2020)

*Yes

Are you left handed?*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 24, 2020)

Nope

Can you write with both hands?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 25, 2020)

No, not legibly


Are your feet different sizes?


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

*No... *

*Have you been working in the garden today as I Have?* ( very hot came in to cool down)


----------



## Rosemarie (May 25, 2020)

No, too sunny to work


Have you been looking at on-line sales?


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2020)

*No

Do  you get invited to your neighbours parties? *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 26, 2020)

No, I'm not a party person



Do you enjoy family gatherings?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 26, 2020)

Sure

Did you watch the sun come up today?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 26, 2020)

No, I just lay in bed watching the darkness gradually recede.


Did you watch the sun set last night?


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

*Yes*..it was glorious pink , blue and mauve.. 

*Are you watching the baby bird  hatchlings finding their wings... *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 26, 2020)

No, the magpies have eaten them all.


Have you noticed fewer birds where new houses have been built?


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 26, 2020)

No

Less Bees??


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

*Yes...  *

*Are you concerned about climate change... ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2020)

*Yes

Have you ever pickled veggies?*


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2020)

*Yes*

*Have you ever worn Ballet Pointe shoes?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 27, 2020)

No


Did you learn the hornpipe at school?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)

no

did you have a cold beer yesterday


----------



## Rosemarie (May 27, 2020)

No


Did you?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)

Yes

did you BBQ yesterday


----------



## Rosemarie (May 27, 2020)

No


Do you enjoy BBQ on the beach?


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

*No...*

*Have you ever been clay pigeon shooting ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 27, 2020)

No


Are clay pigeons an endangered species?


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2020)

*NO *

*Can you play snooker ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 28, 2020)

No


Were you in the Girl Guides (or scouts)?


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

*Yes ... Girl Guides, and brownies before that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ( not me) *

*Do you do your main supermarket shopping in budget supermarkets *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2020)

*No

Are blueberries your favorite berry?*


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2020)

*No* ( just the opposite, I don't like them at all) 

*Do you have a routine you always follow leading up to bedtime ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 28, 2020)

Yes


Do you read in bed?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 28, 2020)

No

Do you fall asleep instantly when going to bed?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 29, 2020)

Yes, usually


Is your home full of souvenirs of the places you've visited?


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2020)

*No...*

*Are you going to be in the queue when the first hair salons open.. ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 29, 2020)

No


Did you know that items donated to charity shops will have to be quarantined?


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

*No... but I was wondering how they're going to get around selling clothing and still have the space in the stock room for other stuff that can be sold *

*Have you ever worked in a charity shop *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 31, 2020)

Yes, sorting through donations (could be rather unpleasant sometimes)


Do you have a particular charity shop which you donate to?


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

*Yes - mainly the Isabel  & St Elizabeth Hospices & Salvation Army *
*

If you won a significant amount of money over 50k but under a million would you move ?
*


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2020)

Yes, if I could find a better place to live.

Do you think you could plan a trip now?


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

No

Do you want to travel now?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 1, 2020)

No, not safe enough yet


Do you plan to have a different type of holiday in future, such as not staying in motels?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

I don't stay in motels when I go on holiday... so *No

Do you believe that children have returned to school too soon? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 1, 2020)

No, not if proper precautions are being taken.


Do you live near a school?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes.  But not extremely closeby.

Do the local schoolchildren, in your area, ride a bus to school?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 1, 2020)

*Yes*

*Are you happy with the things going on in the world today ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 1, 2020)

No, things never seem to get any better (or rather, humans don't change their behaviour)


Do birds roost on your roof at night?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

*No they sleep in all the  mature trees in my garden we can hear them snoring..* 

*Do you have bats in your belfry     Attic *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2020)

No.

Do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

LOL...what do you think....  

*Do you routinely go to bed before midnight *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes.

Is LOL considered one of the reply options, to yes or no questions?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

Yus.... 



*Do you always wear a face mask when you go out in public?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 1, 2020)

No, haven't worn mine yet


Have there been more people venturing out in your area?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)

shrugs shoulders

Have you been to a restaurant yet?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 2, 2020)

No, not sure I ever will 


Have you ever been stung by a jellyfish?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

*No-  * but when we were kids my sister got stung...she screamed the place down... 


*Can you hear construction work going on near your home... *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)

Nope, not here...

Do you not hear the morning birds singing away every morning?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2020)

NO, they are drowned out by construction crews and truck noises.  
Likely scared off by them, as well.


Does your breakfast food differ significantly from your lunch or supper foods?


----------



## Lashann (Jun 2, 2020)

Yes, always

Are you close to a Fire Station?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

*No*... nearest one is about 4 miles away 

*Are you a redhead ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2020)

No, very dark brown hair, with some wirey white decorative ones, adding themselves in!

Are you tall?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

*No*

*..are you ? *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 2, 2020)

No

Do you have grandchildren


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

*No*--  I have a lot of _grandfurkids_... ...I got given this cup by my daughter recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Same question ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 2, 2020)

No grandchildren, but furry substitutes


Do you clean your windows yourself?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 2, 2020)

Yes

is there anything you hire out?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2020)

*Not exactly sure what you mean...I live in an apartment building so I get repairs done for me.

Are you into astrology?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

*Yes...ish*.. I studied it a lot when I was younger

*Do you always remember to put your bins out on the designated day*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 3, 2020)

true (it's only one)

is your gasoline still cheap?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2020)

*Yes .*.99p per litre, lowest in years..

*Are you  making the most of driving on empty/ish roads currently ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 4, 2020)

No, I'm making the most of walking along empty-ish pavements


Do you wear long skirts during the summer?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

*No*..long dresses, but not skirts..

*Is it significantly colder where you are today ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes, I'm back into cardies!


Is your garden looking fresher from the rain?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2020)

*No* because it didn't rain.... 

* Have you or Would you like to be a contestant  on  a TV quiz show *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2020)

NO.  
Not my cup of tea. 

Have you ever imagined yourself as a singer onstage, and wished to have had that experience?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes, I've imagined myself singing on stage, but with no audience!


Were you a member  of a fan club when you were younger?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2020)

*No

Do you have the autograph of a famous celebrity?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2020)

No.

Are _you_ a famous celebrity?  _
(And if so, can I have an autograph, please? _


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 5, 2020)

No, I've had my moments of fame but only locally


Would you enjoy being a celeb?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*NO... 


Do we all want to know what Rosemarie's has become famous for locally ?*  .. ( will you tell us rosemarie) ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes, ok....I suffer from a particular disorder and was used by the local newspaper to promote awareness of it.


When you visit your local park, do you always take food for the ducks, squirrels etc?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*True.*.. not always but if I remember , but it can also be bought by the bag there too...

*You do all your own decorating in your home?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 5, 2020)

False, 

Your hallway is lined with bookcases


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*False*

*You drink a lot of water in the course of the day *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 5, 2020)

No

Did you know we are playing yes or no, not false or true?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2020)

*Yes, I am now!  *

*Do you find taxidermy appalling?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes, it does seem rather gruesome


Is it significantly colder where you are today?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2020)

*Yes we're down about 15 degrees on the last few weeks .... but not exactly cold tho'....*

*Do you have Netflix*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2020)

No.

Have you watched less TV, during the past 2 months, than you usually did?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 6, 2020)

Yes, surprisingly....but I'm reading more

Is there a picture rail in your sitting-room?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 6, 2020)

no

is there a chair rail in your livingroom?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 6, 2020)

No


Do you live in a modern house?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

*No*

*Have you got 2 sets of stairs in your home *


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 6, 2020)

No, no stairs

Do you know your neighbors name(s)?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

*Yes*

*is your favourite thing to do on a wet weekend to watch old movies on TV *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2020)

No.

Do you enjoy watching the weather out your windows, generally, whichever kind it is?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 6, 2020)

Yes, when it's windy, raining or snowing.


Do you have a barometer?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2020)

Yes.  
But I am not totally certain if it is accurate or actually functioning, or what it completely means, if it is.  

Are you certain you will no longer need a warm jacket and warm clothing, from now till Autumn?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2020)

*No *.. we can never be certain even here in the hottest and driest part of the UK but it's unlikely 


*Do you enjoy BBQ's *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2020)

*Yes!

Was your mom a full-time homemaker?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 6, 2020)

*Yes*

*Do you enjoy the Summer*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 6, 2020)

No, I don't like hot weather


Do you make compost with fallen leaves?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*Yes*

*Do you have several watches *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 7, 2020)

nope

do you have a favourite cup or the weekends


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 7, 2020)

No, not really

Do you miss the sound of church bells ringing on Sunday mornings?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

No, it's more peaceful without them ,..especially on bell ringing practice night 

*Do you think your skies are clearer without all the air traffic*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)

No

What time do you awake?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 7, 2020)

I wake at about 5am but don't get up until about an hour later.

Do you have any wind-up clocks?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*No*

*is your TV larger than 50 inches *


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 7, 2020)

No

Do you use a food processor?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*Yes*

*Do you bake your own bread sometimes*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 7, 2020)

Yes, though flour is hard to get at the moment


Do you buy a variety of cheese or always stick to the same one?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

I have quite a lot of flour.. thankfully... 

*Yes.. a variety... *

*You always have a traditional meal on a Sunday *


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 7, 2020)

No

Has your home ever been broken into/robbed?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2020)

*yes

Do you always buy used cars *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2020)

*No, about half and half

Do you use toothpicks?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2020)

I have to stick with one of the few kinds  that say no lactose. 

Do you think people are baking more, or that there is some other reason, such as in the supply chain or transport, that it would be hard to get flour, recently, on both sides of the Atlantic?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2020)

OOPS!  I was replying to the question about cheeses.....and I thought I came after the post that said it is difficult to get flour, at this time.    

Sorry.... carry on, as you were......

I use toothpicks only for testing baked goods.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

No, I never use toothpicks

Do you prefer cooked fruit to raw?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

*No...I prefer raw... *
*
*
*Is your favourite fruit grapes?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

No, I like apricots best


Do you still make fruit crumbles?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

*No..*.since my o/h doesn't eat deserts , I don't bother making them for myself.. 

*Do you find it less inspiring to cook for just you *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

No actually, because now I cook what I like instead of what others like


Do you often have to cook for someone else even when you are not hungry yourself?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 8, 2020)

No

Do your small appliances last as long as you expect them to?


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2020)

Some - Yes,  some - No   

Have you tried any new (to you)  foods lately?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

*No*

*Same question*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

Yes.
I tried the frozen bags of "Riced Broccoli" and "Riced Cauliflower" when they had no other frozen veggies, in stock, due to the virus when people were stocking their freezers.  They were both fine.

Same question


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

Yes, I've tried out some new sweets...yogurt-coated cranberries...rum truffles...Christmas pudding-flavoured mints (no kidding)


Do you remember Vesta curries?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

No, never heard of them.

What are Vesta curries?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

Must have been an English thing...can't get them any more.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

*Yes I remember them very well.. we all thought they were very decadent when we were kids ...... I don't think I'd like them if I tasted one today..*

* Do you shop for groceries  in  bulk? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

Yes, I try to buy large quantities of non-perishables, like paper products (I use a lot of paper towels)


Do you buy potatoes in sacks?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2020)

*Yes, I like baked potatoes

Do you use actual bookmarks, or just anything available to mark your place?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

* Yes*.... I have coloured tabs 

*Do you read books often ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

Yes, I'm a very avid reader (and I make my own bookmarks)


Could you live without a tv?


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 8, 2020)

Yes, I dont watch TV often so I can live w/o it.

Do you like warm weather?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2020)

YES

You are outside more then in these days


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 9, 2020)

Er that doesn't quite make sense...but I'll say No, I'm spending more time indoors


Are American zoos in danger of closing, as those in Britain are?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

I don't know the answer to that zoo question...

so I will reply to the previous question,
that No,
the amount of time I can spend outdoors is not weather-dependent.
I am not able to spend more time outdoors, when the weather is favorable.


What is the main reason that the zoos,  in Britain,  are presently in danger of closing?
(I could guess several possibilities, but I am interested, and I do not know which is primary at this time)


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2020)

*I suspect that zoos are struggling due to the lack of footfall during the lockdown. If we don't allow them to open soon, there just won't be enough money to keep them in business... *

*Have you taken photos of anything today ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 9, 2020)

No, I don't take many photos (I seem to be unusual in that respect)


Do you have very vivid dreams?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2020)

*yes,* every night..never get a break from it, I sleep very badly.. 


*Do you love to wear jewellery ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

No. 
I'd like to like to, 
but I don't usually enjoy it much, though I have a few nice, sentimental pieces that I do.

(I too have relentless vivid dreaming, often disturbing sleep )

Do you plan to go to a zoo, as soon as they are open for it,?
 or to support them in some other way?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 9, 2020)

No, there are no zoos near me


Is there a particular magazine you buy regularly?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

*No* I don't actually buy  magazines myself .. however I have 2 favourite  magazines which are delivered regularly on subscription , which were gifts from family members.

*Do you carry a portable  fan around with you in your bag, on hot days *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 10, 2020)

No, but it's an idea hollydolly, I might do that in future


Do you have a bird feeder in your garden?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2020)

*No

Did you ever break a bone?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

*Yes.*.. my ankle &  coccyx 

*Do you do your own household repairs..by and large? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 10, 2020)

No, I prefer to pay someone who knows what they are doing.


Do you try to find another use for broken items rather than just throw them away?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

*yes & No.*.. Well actually my husband is a mr Fixit, so he's able to repair most things if they get broken, back to their previous condition, so really the only things would be things which are beyond repair or use, so we'd throw it out...

*Have you ever lost your sense of taste or smell for a long period ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

No, and I would surely miss them.

Do you regularly
have some treat for desert, or only occasionally?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes, I always have dessert even if it's only yogurt


Do you prefer to make your own pastry?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

*No..*.I use frozen.. 

*Do you ever offer to look after someone else's pet when they're away ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes, I have looked after the nursery school  gerbils during the holidays (they were killed by vandals after term re-started)


Have you paid a visit to the garden centre yet?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

OMG  the poor  little gerbils.. jeez what kind of mentality would do such a thing ? 

*No* to the garden centre.. 

*Do you prefer butter substitute rather than real butter *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)

No

Do you eat creamed corn?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 11, 2020)

No, not really a British thing


When making a casserole, do you fry the meat first?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

* Yes*.. however I don't make casseroles ( I hate stew) but yes I would  always brown meat before cooking..

*Do you use a slow-cooker*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2020)

*Yes, but not as much as I used to.

Do you enjoy wrapping presents?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

*I used to.. but now I get  a backache quite quickly... so I have to say No 

Does an ice cream van/truck come around your neighbourhood ? *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)

No   Too far out in the boonies

When was the last time you saw a Taxi...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

*Today.*.. they regularly come back and forth to houses in my road..

*Do you have an Ottoman in your home ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2020)

No, definitely no space for one (an ottoman)  in my small place.

I would also likely either bump into it or fall over it.  How would one remember it's there, below eye level?   

Do you have much more furniture than you actually use?


----------



## Lashann (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes

Do you have any ceiling fans in your house?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes   Every room except the bathrooms (2)

Do you have a front porch?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

No, I live in a flat (apartment)


Do you find that passers-by throw rubbish in your garden?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

yes (well in the ditch)

do you use miracle grow


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*No*

*Do you always have to get up in the middle of the night to pee *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

No, not always, only if I had a drink directly before going to bed


Do you find that orange juice seems to go straight through you?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

no, don't drink, too much sugar

is it going to rain where you are at


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes, it's already pouring down (allelujah!)


Do you like going out in the rain, and splashing in puddles when no-one is looking?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*No*  ( sunny here btw, but windy, I wish we had rain) 


*You've had a clear out  of items in the house recently *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes, now I need to take them to a charity shop


With all the on-line shopping, do you find yourself snowed under with cardboard boxes?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*No.*. fortunately  I don't do a great deal of online shopping that come in large boxes, so I'm able to recycle those that arrive which are smaller 

*Do You have Scottish ancestry ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

Yes, I have a Scottish name, and Scottish ancestry on both sides


Do you keep the last scraps of soap and melt them down to make new bars?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*No.. because I use liquid soap*

*Have you ever travelled on a night sleeper train*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

No.

Would that feel cramped and claustrophobic?
(Or instead, cozy and lulling?)


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2020)

*Not claustrophobic ...  *

*Have you ever been on a cross channel  or sea going Ferry  ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

No, just smaller Ferry boats, going back and forth, between Mainland and islands.
(30 minutes to 2 hour rides)

Have you slept overnights, onboard a large ship?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2020)

*No

Do you use paper plates?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

sometimes

do you prefer BBQ'd hamburgers


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 13, 2020)

No, I don't do BBQs.


Can you sail a boat?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

*Yes   *

* Have you got plans to go to the non essential  shops when they all open again  this week*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 13, 2020)

Yes, I need several items from the hardware shop.


Have many shops had to close for good in your area?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

*None so far.... but we'll see  for sure next week if there are any casualties...  ( hardware stores have been open here for weeks) *

*is it warm where you are today ? (80 deg here gotta go for a walk at some point to free up my back ) *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 13, 2020)

Yes, it is warm, and there are thunderstorms forecast for later


Do you buy your pet supplies from a pet shop?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

Yes, mostly.
The kitty litter is the only item among those tht I get for Kitty, that is  now carried by *both* the Pet shop _*and*_ the regular Grocery store.  (I use wheat) 
And Btw, the Pet Supply stores remained open here, as essential.

Do you think the stores near you, that will open this week, will have true precautions in place?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 13, 2020)

Yes, I think so...the stores which have been open are taking strict precautions
(btw, I use paper litter for my guinea pigs)

Do you drink herbal teas as well as ordinary tea?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 13, 2020)

No, drink regular tea

Do you use flavored creamer in coffee?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

*No*

*Have you been out for a walk today? *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

No,
unable to, but I enjoy reading about yours on other threads, and imagining myself going, and remembering some of my own wonderful, long past walks.

(Btw, I loved having guinea pigs, years ago.  Now I have a kitty, instead; and yes, I drink herb teas and regular, both; my favorite herb tea is chamomile; and no, I don't use creamer when I have coffee, just a small bit of sweetener)

What specific type is your favorite tea?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

I prefer good old Black china tea.. ( Kaila are you disabled ?) don't have to answer if you'd rather not... ( pleased you enjoy the pics tho')


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

Yes. 

I never did learn how to "sail" 
but I did teach myself to row rowboats, and to paddle kayaks and canoes....which I did love to do.

Did you ever row or paddle?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes, just once, I rowed a boat  on a lake  (Ruislip Lido, hollydolly) I've also been crew on a small sailing yacht


Do you suffer from arthritis?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)

Ha!! Ruislip Lido, I know it  very well....    ....

*Yes I have osteoarthritis...  

Do you sleep late on a Sunday?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 14, 2020)

No, not now (you get out of the habit once you have a baby)


Did you have thunderstorms yesterday?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

No,
but we finally had some good rains, a couple of days ago, that all of the outdoor plants and wildlife, surely badly needed.

Do the plants generally grow very quickly, there, during June and July?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)

*Yes*...but we need rain , we've had about 3 hours of rain in 3 months... 

*Do you have rugs in each room of your home? *


----------



## Lashann (Jun 14, 2020)

*No

Do you lock your doors at night?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2020)

*Yes...*

*Do you listen to music or talking books on wireless headphones..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 14, 2020)

No, I'm afraid of damaging my hearing so never use headphones


Do you take aspirin regularly?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

*No *

*Do you eat breakfast in the garden ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 15, 2020)

No, not now...I used to have breakfast on the verandah when I had one


Do you have a chimera on your patio?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

*No.*.. but my daughter has one 

*You've eaten Cheese or Chocolate Fondue ? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 15, 2020)

No, I haven't actually


Do you use one of those coffee pod machines?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2020)

*No, but my daughter has one, lol.... she uses it exclusively  ..( she doesn't drink tea ) *

*You have  a well known tourist attraction  relatively close to where you live *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2020)

Yes.  The Atlantic Ocean Coastline    and some Lighthouses.... And the Fall Foliage.....

Does your daughter, or son (or other family member)  have a famous tourist attraction nearby them?)


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 15, 2020)

Yes, my daughter lives in Kingston Upon Thames....plenty of tourist attractions there...and I live near a Tudor mansion


You're eating  lots of strawberries at the moment


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

*False

Your finding it difficult to sleep due to the heat at night *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 16, 2020)

False...I've actually had the electric blanket on!


You use a hot water bottle to ease muscle pains


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

Hot water bottle ?...wow,   it's been in the high 60's during the night here..

*I used to use a bottle, now I use microwaveable heat pads.*.. I  have to use them most mornings to ease my  back muscles

*You know the names of your neighbours children, and grandchildren *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 16, 2020)

False, some not all


You're having trouble getting bags for your vacuum cleaner during these difficult times


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

*No..not needed to try , I have a Miele, so I keep a stock of bags in, because they are hard to find locally..

Do you prefer an upright vac to a  cylinder*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 16, 2020)

True....I have both but use the cylinder more


Have you ever travelled on the engine of a steam train?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

*No unfortunately *

*Back in the day, did you always drop a coin in the jukebox... ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 16, 2020)

Oh yes  (that question brings back memories)


Can you still jive?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2020)

I don't know what that term means without googling....so I can have fun imagining all of the possible optional meanings... 
But my answer, regardless, is probably....NO.  

Do you have chipmunks in your area?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

( I can still Jive ).. although not for as long as before.. 

*No to the chipmunks 

Can you draw ? *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> although not for as long as before.


This doesn't narrow down much, on my imagined meanings... as it applies to most things  

I could draw, some (not great but could) and I did used to find it relaxing and loved doing it....
but now, it's much more difficult, and I cannot do it for long, and need much different handles....
typing on this keyboard is less painful and easier, than gripping pencils, etc....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2020)

oops, I forgot to add a new question... 

same one....can anyone else draw or paint?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 16, 2020)

No..I think we all enjoy drawing but not many of us are good at it.


Could you imagine yourself as an architect?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2020)

Kaila Jiving is a dance...   






*No... to the architect.... *

*Can you tap dance ?*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

No

Can you square dance?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*Yes.... *

*Do you  have someone else buy your clothing ... ? *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Yes (some)

Whats your fav color?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*Lemon* ( Yes) 


*Do you live more than 10 miles from the nearest store*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 17, 2020)

No

Do you prefer using a gas stove to an electric one?


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2020)

Have always used electric,   but understand gas is better for cooking.

Do you plan to  go shopping today?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*No.*.. Our shops just opened again after 3 months yesterday...so I'm staying Far from the Madding Crowd 


*Do you buy sweets ( candy).. every time you do your grocery shopping *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 17, 2020)

No, I buy multi-packs, so they last a while


When you have a box of chocolates, do you mark your favourites so no-one else will eat them?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*No-*- no-one eats chocolate in this house except me, so it's safe 

*Do you love old fashioned chocolate box pictures ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 17, 2020)

*Yes

Have you ever fainted?*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 17, 2020)

*No

Do you ask for a Seniors discount if you know that there is one available?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2020)

*Yes...  *

*Are you missing art galleries and museums during the lockdown *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 17, 2020)

No, I don't usually frequent them


Do you have to go far to get petrol (gas)?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Yes* to the next Major town

*Did it rain hard all night where you are ? *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

No   Has not rained this week

Do you wear eyeglasses or contacts


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Yes...  specs..*

* Do you always vote at elections *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

No

Do you cross the street in the middle or corner


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

errm...yes or NO ..Ken !


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> errm...yes or NO ..Ken !


Do you cross the street at the corner?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*Yes*..and everywhere else too.. jaywalking is not a crime here, we're permitted to walk across the road at any point.... 

*Have you ever ridden a tram ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes, and  a trolley bus


Have you ever stowed away on a goods train/freight train?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2020)

*No...*

*have you ever hitch-hiked?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes, but long, long ago, and not much...truly scary, it was......

Did you ever climb a tree?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes

Have you ever milked a cow?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 18, 2020)

No

Have you ever traveled to Africa ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes, I lived there for several years


Have you driven a golf cart?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

*Yes.. quite a few times..*

*Do you go to the hairdresser more than 3 times a year *


----------



## Lashann (Jun 19, 2020)

*Yes!

Do you prefer to hand wash dishes or use the dishwasher?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

* Yes.*.. I prefer the dishwasher ..but I usually wash the dishes by hand 

*have you taken a bus recently ?*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 19, 2020)

This game is Yes or No

Do you wash your own car?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

*The last question is ''Have you taken a Bus recently'' ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 19, 2020)

No to both 


Do you have someone on Twitter which you 'follow'?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2020)

*No.*.. although I have friends and family on twitter, I don't follow them as such

*Are you looking forward to the pubs opening *


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 19, 2020)

No

Do you have a pool in your yard?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 19, 2020)

No...I have a bird bath...does that count?


Do you wear slipper-socks?


----------



## Lashann (Jun 19, 2020)

*No  ....  *but I do wear slippers OR socks

Do you use the "Self Serve" checkout when buying groceries?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 19, 2020)

No 

Do you use the Coinstar machine for your change?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 19, 2020)

No


Do you ever use a laundrette?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

*No*

*Are you older now than either of your parents*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 20, 2020)

No, parents have a tendency to be older than their children


Do you buy wooden clothes pegs?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 20, 2020)

No

Do you have an upstairs?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 20, 2020)

No, I live in a flat (apartment)


Do you have an attic?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

*Yes*

*Have you fallen lately ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2020)

*No

Do you ever use a cane?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 20, 2020)

Yes, when I'm having one of my dizzy episodes


Do you have dinner parties?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2020)

*No - not any more..we always go out to eat with friends..*

*Do you follow the rules and ditch your makeup products within the use by dates *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2020)

*No

Do you get carsick when sitting in the back seat?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes, although it is more comfortable for my long legs


Do you hate driving at night?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2020)

*No... ( not yet thank goodness) *

*Do you wear earplugs at night *


----------



## joybelle (Jun 26, 2020)

No, we live in an isolated area and it is very peaceful.

Do you knit?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 26, 2020)

No

Do you swim?


----------



## joybelle (Jun 26, 2020)

No.

Do you sing?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 26, 2020)

No


Do you keep spare bank-notes under the mattress?


----------



## joybelle (Jun 27, 2020)

Just a couple lol.

Do you research prices before you buy items?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2020)

*Yes*

*Do you play Tennis *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 27, 2020)

No, not any more


Do you buy a new mobile phone every year?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 27, 2020)

No

Do you socialize with your neighbors?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

*Yes.. occasionally*

*Do you spend more money on hair than nails ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 28, 2020)

No..(some of the questions on here have made me realise who neglectful of my appearance I am)


Do I sound as though I need a major overhaul?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

*No.*



*Are you careful with money *


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 28, 2020)

Yes

Do you enjoy animal videos?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 28, 2020)

Yes,


Do you use fake tan?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

*No.*.. I  would be terrified of looking orange.. 

*Do you prefer fences rather than  hedges around your property *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 29, 2020)

No, I prefer a hedge...a prickly one!

Do you buy cheap biros, rather than good quality pens?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2020)

*Generally No.*.I have a passion for lovely pens...but I do have a box of Bic's in the stationary cupboard as well , nice pens are becoming harder to find 

*Have you been to Disneyland?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 29, 2020)

*Yes

Are you into silent movies?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2020)

*No...*

*Do you do your own maintenance around your home *


----------



## Lashann (Jul 2, 2020)

*No, live in a condo

Do you use butter for cooking/baking?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2020)

*Yes occasionally*... but usually Olive  or Groundnut oil 

*You've been on a non essential shopping trip since the stores re-opened again after lockdown*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 2, 2020)

*No

Are you concerned about your weight?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2020)

*Yes.*.. I am now since we've been in Lockdown I've gained quite a bit 

*You use your computer in a room other than the livingroom*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 2, 2020)

No.   It is in the living end of the house.

You are studying a course.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 2, 2020)

Nope

Do you use candles often burning in your home


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes, I like scented candles


Do you keep a light on in your hallway all night?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

*No* I keep one on in  another room.....

*Same question*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

*No* I keep one on in another room.....

Same


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> *No* I keep one on in another room.....
> 
> Same


 *what's your question Ken ?*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *what's your question Ken ?*


Same question


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes, I keep  a light burning in my hallway



Are you still disinfecting your shopping?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2020)

*No.*..although I still disinfect the kitchen counters after I've put the shopping away 


*Have you bought anything today?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 3, 2020)

*No, but I did receive a delivery today!

Do you have a good sense of direction?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2020)

*Yes, I have an excellent sense of direction, everyone calls me the Human Sat-Nav... *

*Do you drink tea from a  Mug rather than a cup*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2020)

nope

do you have a big family breakfast on sunday's?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 4, 2020)

No, not now....but we used to when we had a family


Do you still eat your meals sitting at a table?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 4, 2020)

No   Not today (Pizza)

Do you like pizza?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2020)

*Yes..occasionally*

*Do you like Chinese food ? ( we had take-out for dinner tonight)*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 4, 2020)

No

Are you left handed?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 4, 2020)

No


Are you ambidextrous?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

*No..but Almos*t... I can do everything with my left hand same as my right  except write flowingly  

*Do you have more than 4  lamps in your livingroom*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 5, 2020)

No   2

What do you have on the TV?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes or No question @Ken N Tx


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes, I have more than 4 lamps in my sitting-room


Have you ever tried hang-gliding?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

*Yes indeed*...  and of course para-sailing which is quite a lot like hang -gliding only over water.. which I did  again last summer 

*Would you ever sky-dive?*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 5, 2020)

No.   Never.   I hate heights.

Do you wear a watch?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2020)

*Yes*

*Do you always have your phone in your hand wherever you go ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2020)

*No

Do you currently have a crush on someone famous?*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 5, 2020)

No.

Do you sing and dance around the house to music from the radio?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2020)

Sumtimes

Do you sing in the shower?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2020)

No

Do you wash your hair in the shower?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)

*Yes*... of course..

*Do you have a ''beware of the dog'' sign on your property*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 6, 2020)

*False  -  signs are not allowed here on Condo property

Do you wish you had more room/space to entertain guests in your home?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2020)

*False...*
*
*
* you wear moisturiser every day *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 6, 2020)

True

You enjoy a good joke.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 6, 2020)

*Yes

You have been tested for COVID-19.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 6, 2020)

No


Have you bought a stack of face masks?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2020)

nope

have you had any exotic food lately?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes, (although it depends what you mean by exotic)


Do you often just have a baked potato for lunch?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2020)

Not often..but *Yes *, sometimes.. 

*Do you smoke cigarettes or vape ? *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2020)

*No (quit in the '80's)

Have you ever planted a tree?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2020)

*Yes,* several on my own property 

*Do you eat chocolate more than 3 times a week ?*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2020)

No

Do you color code your clothes hangers?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 9, 2020)

No


Do you make clothes hangers to give as gifts?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 9, 2020)

No.  I'm not so crafty.

Do you star gaze?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

No, too many street lights


Do you enter competitions in magazines?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

*No...*
*
Have you been to a pub or a restaurant since restrictions were lifted?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

No, I never go in pubs anyway and don't like eating out.


Do you envision a time when we'll all be driving around in those golf-cart vehicles?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

*No...*

*Do you remember getting told when you were a child, that by this time in the future we'd be  using flying cars? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

No, I remember thinking we'd be using those James Bond-type flying machines (don't know what they are called)


Did you know that ancient legends tell of people using single flying machines (like flying motorbikes)?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)

No

did you ever make music with grass between your hands, and blow on it?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes

Did you fly a kite?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

*No..*

*Do you have a brother/s *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 10, 2020)

No. 

Do you enjoy a glass of wine at the end of the day?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2020)

*No - I'm tee-total, never liked the  taste of alcohol*

*Same question*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)

nope

do you use explorer to get on the internet


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 10, 2020)

No

Do you enjoy baking?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2020)

Yes

Do you use Brave to view the internet?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

No


Are you the eldest child in your family?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 11, 2020)

No

Are either of your parents living?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2020)

one is, Yes

is your area in need of rain


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

*Yes*

*Would you prefer everyone wears a mask in public while the pandemic is still at large *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 11, 2020)

Yes


Have you made your own masks?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

*Yes*..some..

*Do you have sisters?
*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 11, 2020)

No, just brothers


Are there twins in your family?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

* Yes,* I am  the surviving one of fraternal twins...

*Are there any inherited medical condition in your family line  *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 11, 2020)

Yes, on both sides


Do you think character traits are inherited?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 11, 2020)

Yes - sometimes.

Have you had a DNA heritage test done?


----------



## connect1 (Jul 11, 2020)

No


Have you ever went swimming in a quarry?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 11, 2020)

No.

Have you ever eaten a raw lemon?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

*No*

*Have you ever driven a racing car *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 11, 2020)

No and it isn't on my bucket list lol.

Have you ever climbed a tree?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

*Yes ...many times*

*You prefer the rain over the wind *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 11, 2020)

Yes.   Strong winds can cause property damage and they drive me crazy.

You prefer to observe prior to joining into an activity.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 11, 2020)

Yes

You send invitations in the mail (vs email or phone/text)


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2020)

True

You don't like people stopping over without being invited.


----------



## joybelle (Jul 11, 2020)

False.   Prior to the virus if people dropped in that was fine as long as they didn't stay forever.

You don't watch very much TV.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 11, 2020)

True...even less these days


Do you prefer long-running dramas rather than one-offs?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2020)

Depends what the subject is... but generally *Yes.. 

You've been to a restaurant since they re-opened.. *


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 12, 2020)

This is Yes/No game.
True/False is a separate game in another thread.

Yes - long running dramas.

You usually read the screen credits.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2020)

Try answering the question immediately  preceding... ^^^^^ 

...again...


*You've been to a restaurant since they re-opened.. *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 13, 2020)

No, it's too soon to risk it


Do you allow people to smoke in your home?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2020)

*No.*... absolutely no way 


*Do you live under or near a flight path ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes, from Manchester airport


Do you serve onion soup with slices of bread and cheese on top?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2020)

*No*...but with croutons instead 

*Are you taller than average*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 13, 2020)

Yes


Would you say you are artistic?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

*No- 


prior to covid... were you a hugger ? *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)

No

Do you think COVID is around for another year or so?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2020)

*Yes.*..sadly, without a shadow of a doubt!! 

*Would you cope with another lockdown if it happened again but  without warning?*


----------



## Lashann (Jul 16, 2020)

*Yes  -  *I'm already preparing (as best as possible) for this

Do you like Word games more than Crossword puzzles?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes

Do you play word games on your phone?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2020)

*Yes, on my tablet though

Are you ambidextrous?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 17, 2020)

No


Are you exercising indoors?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 17, 2020)

No

do you use two hands when you text


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

*No...*

*Have you been gardening today* ( I've just finished planting in the borders... it's soo hot and humid , come in now for a cool down)


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 17, 2020)

Nope...

have you ever tried wow butter


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2020)

*Not that I know of! What is it?

Are you fond of spy movies?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 17, 2020)

Yes


Have you ever done a sponsored event for charity?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2020)

*Yes.*.. swimming marathon... 

*Same question*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes

so you like fish for dinner?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2020)

*Yes*

*You're going  out for lunch today *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 24, 2020)

No.   Hardly ever eat out.

You love gardening.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2020)

*No.*..I do it because I have a big garden and it needs maintaning all the time to look nice, but I don't enjoy doing it... 

*Do you regularly swim? *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 24, 2020)

No.   

You use lists to keep you on track.


----------



## Lashann (Jul 24, 2020)

*Yes - *(very short ones)

Is your "personal contacts" info stored only on your phone?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 24, 2020)

No.   I still have my written address book.

Are you a workaholic?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2020)

*No*

*Do you always go shopping on Saturdays..*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 25, 2020)

No.   I am retired and shop in quiet times.

Do you enjoy rap music?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2020)

*NO*..absolutely not!!

*Are you able to keep up with regular maintenance in your home ( D.I.Y) *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 25, 2020)

Yes, I have a very handy hubby lol.

Do you enjoy drawing?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2020)

*No....*

*Do you eat late at night ?*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 25, 2020)

No.   Early to bed and early to rise.

Do you watch cooking shows.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 25, 2020)

*No (used to)

Do you have fresh flowers in your home today?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2020)

Nope

do you like fresh flowers daily in your home...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2020)

*No*.. I leave the flowers growing  in the garden 

*Do you wear a mask to go into public places *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes.

Do you enjoy swapping items with friends?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2020)

*No (never have)

Do you have a godchild?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2020)

N o

do you have LED lights mostly in your home?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2020)

*Yes

Do you get your gas and electricity safety checked regularly *


----------



## joybelle (Jul 28, 2020)

No, unless there is an obvious fault.

Do you eat meals at a table?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2020)

*Yes *sometimes...mostly not ..

*Do you go to any type of social club regularly *


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 1, 2020)

*No

Has any famous person lived in your town, city, etc.?*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2020)

*Yes.*..quite a few over the years ... ( some still do) from singers to Authors, TV presenters and personalities etc 

*Same question...*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 1, 2020)

Yes, an Australian cricketer who played state cricket.   

Have you met anyone who is famous?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2020)

*Yes, many...  ( in mine and o/h's occupations) 

Have you ever been arrested *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 1, 2020)

NO.   I like to be on the right side of the law.

Have you ever saved someone's life.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2020)

No

where ever you live, do they usually have a festival of some type?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2020)

*No*..but London is close by, and that has many 

*Do you  still go to the library to borrow books *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2020)

nope

do you use your kindle at the library?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2020)

*No*

*Do you have an active imagination?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 2, 2020)

Yes

Do you use black humour to get through tough times?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)

nope

do you take pictures everyday


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2020)

*No*

*Have you been gardening today ?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 5, 2020)

No.   Too cold here at the moment to be outside for very long.

Do you exercise every day?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2020)

*No

Do you know your blood type?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 5, 2020)

No, I keep forgetting (duh me)

Are you using online outlets to buy goods at the moment?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 5, 2020)

*Not any more than usual...all our shops and stores are open.... 
  Same question*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2020)

sometimes

do you have a FireTV


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2020)

*No.*. ( I don't know what that is ) 

*Do you eat ice cream a lot ?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 6, 2020)

No

Do you touch type?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2020)

*Yes,* but my current keyboard is playing havoc missing letters, so it looks like I can't naffin' spell, 
 ... 

*You enjoy going to the Casino?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 6, 2020)

No, I am not a gambler.

You love roast chicken and the works.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2020)

*No*

*You regularly colour your hair *


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2020)

*No

You have read everything Tennyson wrote.*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2020)

*No*

*You've been to a beach recently *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 8, 2020)

No.

You enjoy a well acted and written murder mystery.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2020)

*Yes, if it isn't violent

You have some Danish ancestry.*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 8, 2020)

Not that I am aware of.   Australian, English, German and Scottish.

You have a casual relationship with your neighbours.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2020)

*Yes*

*Do You have noisy neighbours*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2020)

*No

Do you think that marmalade is too sweet?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2020)

No, not the way that I make it.

Do you preserve fruit and vegetables?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2020)

*No*

*Do you have  a favourite hobby *


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2020)

No

Do you have a pet (s) ?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2020)

*No.*.. only my beloved Grandfurkids 


*Do you call your pet by a Human name *


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2020)

*No (petless)

Do you play canasta?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 10, 2020)

No.

Do you wear a lot of jewellery?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 10, 2020)

No

You are a 'neat freak'


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 11, 2020)

nope

do you save recipes that you never end up making?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2020)

*No*

*Are you a member of a quiz team ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 11, 2020)

no

do you play rummy


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2020)

*No*..but I used to

*Do you still have board games at home *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 11, 2020)

Yes.

Do you holiday in a caravan (RV)?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 11, 2020)

No

Were your high school years happy?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes.

Are you a soap maker?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2020)

nope

Are you watching any of the hockey playoffs?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 14, 2020)

No.

Are you wearing slippers?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2020)

*No..*

*Do you wear many rings ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 15, 2020)

No, just one


Would you buy second-hand jewellery?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2020)

*yes* if it was of Value

*Do you have strong opinions politcally *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes.

Do you run most days?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2020)

*No..*

*Would you marry again ? *


----------



## Gemma (Aug 15, 2020)

No

Do you like to hike?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2020)

*Yes *

*Are you happier being a follower than a Leader *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes but I must totally trust the leader.

Do you like crumpets?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2020)

*yes.*....very occasionally 

*You drive a  high end car *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 15, 2020)

Yes and No.   My car is not high end but the hubby's is more in that market for a 4 x 4.

You love sitting around a campfire with family and friends.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2020)

*No*

*You have a condition which restrict movement at times *


----------



## Gemma (Aug 16, 2020)

No

You dislike braggadocious people


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2020)

*False.*.not necessarily 

*You've been D-I-Y'ing recently *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 16, 2020)

true

you wrote a letter to an old friend recently


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2020)

*False*

*You have more than one Freezer*


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2020)

*No

You label the date on your frozen foods.*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 17, 2020)

No.

You are feeling a little melancholy today.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2020)

*No*

*You or a member of your family's medical appointments or treatments have been postponed due to the pandemic *


----------



## Gemma (Aug 17, 2020)

No

Have you ever helped a hoarder clean out their house?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 17, 2020)

No - thank goodness

When decluttering you either sell or donate the items unless they are worn out or broken.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

Absolutely *True  (*in fact I have 3 large sacks of clothing waiting to be taken right now*) 

You were/are good friends with your Mother-in-law *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

yes

have you been near a water source for a walk lately?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Yes .*.( I have a lake  and rivers very close to my house) 

*Do you always vote at Election time ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

YES!

do you vote for such thing as school trustees


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*No.. ...*

*Are you able to go and have a drink or a meal out where you live due to restrictions  ?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

No, takeaway only.   We are in stage 3 lockdown.

Do you scan supermarket catalogues before doing your grocery shopping?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*No... *
*
*
*Talking of catalogues , do you still have any Vintage  store catalogues  from back in the day *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

No.

Do you buy misshaped fruit and veg?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*Yes...*

*are you short-sighted ?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

No.

Do you have two left feet as the saying goes?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

*No.*..definitely not , I've been a dancer all my life 

*Do you prefer white bread to brown *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

Wholemeal or seeded bread.

Do you have pot plants inside?


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 18, 2020)

joybelle said:


> Wholemeal or seeded bread.
> 
> Do you have pot plants inside?


Yes

Are you in love?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 18, 2020)

Absolutely yes to my husband of 46 years.   

Did you have a homecooked meal for your main meal today?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)

yes

do you always eat breakfast...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*No*

*Is it raining where you are ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)

no

is it snowing yet?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*No*

*Do you /Did you miss visiting museums or galleries during the lockdown restrictions*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)

nope

do you like wearing a mask everywhere?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*No* , but if it keeps me and other safer then I don't mind

*You like to sail *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2020)

No

do you like to climb trees


----------



## joybelle (Aug 19, 2020)

No.

You like fishing.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*No*

*You use a recliner *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 19, 2020)

No

You have recently bought a big ticket item (something that was expensive)


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

*Yes.. * a second  new freezer being delivered tomorrow 

*Your favourite take-away food is Chinese *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 19, 2020)

Yes.

Your favourite flower is a rose.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2020)

no

you like carnations


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

*Yes*

*You have a lot of luggage *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 20, 2020)

NO

Do you travel more than twice a year?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2020)

Yes prior to the virus.

You prefer to mix with a small group of friends over a lot.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 20, 2020)

*Yes

You love the smell of fresh popcorn.*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2020)

No, smells like mice to me.

You do not eat junk food.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

*No*..I love junk food... 

*You watch some reality TV*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 20, 2020)

No, no, never.  

You enjoy espresso coffee over brewed coffee.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2020)

*False...*

*You always eat the local food when you go on holiday /Vacation*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)

yes

have you been to a concert where you sit in your car to watch?


----------



## Gemma (Aug 21, 2020)

No

You cross your legs when sitting?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2020)

*No...*

*You go  grocery shopping more than  twice a month *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2020)

Yes, but I am trying to cut down the visits to the supermarket.

You hate the shorter texting spelling of words


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2020)

*Yes.. *

*Do you still use a printer at home*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 21, 2020)

Yes

Do you have a grab bar in your shower?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2020)

No, but I think it would be a good idea.   Must buy one.

You eat some form of meat on most days.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 21, 2020)

No

You prefer a bath over a shower


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2020)

No.

You are easily pleased.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 21, 2020)

Yes

You're a pushover


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 21, 2020)

No, definitely NOT!

You have a loud laugh.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2020)

No.

You think a lot, but don't say a lot.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)

*No.*.* I do both

You've  read most of Shakespeare *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 22, 2020)

No

Are you using windows 10?


----------



## Gemma (Aug 22, 2020)

Yes

Do you watch the news on a daily basis?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)

*Yes*..I'm a news-hound  

*Have you done any D-I-Y this weekend ?*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2020)

No.

Have you hugged your pet today?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 22, 2020)

Yes.

Have you told someone that you love them today?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2020)

*No*

*You drive a large car *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 23, 2020)

Yes when I drive the 4 x 4

You grow vegetables.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2020)

*False.*..used to, but not any more..

*You're a prepper or have prepper tendencies with some things *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)

No... I don't think so???

going out in town to shop today...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2020)

*No... *

*Are you named after a family member ?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 24, 2020)

Middle name yes.

You have a basic mobile/cell phone.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 24, 2020)

No (not basic)

You watch the Dem & Repub conventions.


----------



## joybelle (Aug 24, 2020)

No, it is enough to keep up with Australian elections when they happen.

You love learning.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes

You enjoy hearing from old friends


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)

*yes*

*You've been to a school reunion *


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2020)

*Yes (just once and it was awful!)

You like staying in bed and breakfasts.*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)

*No.. we hate B&B's.... *

*You play a musical instrument *


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2020)

*No  *

*You like robes with belts/sashes.*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 25, 2020)

No

You do not enjoy clothes shopping.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2020)

*Yes, don't enjoy

Do you snore?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 25, 2020)

Unfortunately yes but only from time to time (my version and I am sticking to it)

You love cactus plants.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)

Yes

You like Lemon an Water


----------



## joybelle (Aug 25, 2020)

Yes

You like a manicured lawn.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2020)

*Yes.*. ( but I also like a  wild flower patch ) 

*You think you would make a good president ... or prime minister *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 25, 2020)

NO!!!!!!   I would hate it.

You enjoy being a normal person, no one of rank or fame.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)

yes, mostly, but did enjoy being a president of a union at one time...

do you drink water or sumthing while running around these forums...


----------



## joybelle (Aug 25, 2020)

Up the workers @mike4lorie.

Yes, depending on the time of the day, coffee, herbal tea, water, wine

You appreciate a clean home.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)

yup

do you ever wish you could go back for some years and do it differently?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 26, 2020)

*Yes

Did you go to overnight camp as a child?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes, with my parents in a tent

Are you feeling content with your life at the moment?


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes

Do you enjoy shopping


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2020)

*No.... *

*Do you still drive in the dark *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes, but only if I have to.

Can you hear the wind outside at the moment?


----------



## Gemma (Aug 26, 2020)

No

Are you looking forward to Fall?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 26, 2020)

Spring is our next season and yes I am looking forward to it.

Do you wear jeans.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2020)

*Yes..*

*Do you have to use a device to help open jars etc *


----------



## Gemma (Aug 27, 2020)

No

Do you mow your own lawn?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2020)

*Yes*

*Do you suffer from cold hands and feet *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 27, 2020)

yes

do you wear extra socks in your boots in winter?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2020)

*No*

*Do you access the forum using your phone *


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 27, 2020)

No

Do you come into this forum everyday


----------



## joybelle (Aug 27, 2020)

Mostly yes.

You drink from a mug and not a cup and saucer.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 27, 2020)

*Yes*

*You're always in bed before midnight *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes

You can make up a meal in no time using tinned tuna as a base.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)

*Yes...*

*You still get lots of snail mail*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2020)

Yes Ads

do you go to movies


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)

*No...*

*Do you take meds every day ?*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2020)

Yes  one

Do you hike


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)

no

do you bike


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2020)

No

Are you a silly person


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)

sumtimes

do you go to the opera


----------



## Gemma (Aug 28, 2020)

No

Are you a bird watcher?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2020)

*Yes*

*Have you cut your own hair during lockdown ?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 28, 2020)

No.   

Have you keep contact with a school friend over the years?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 29, 2020)

yes

Did you ever in your lifetime put plastic bags on your feet in your boots


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 29, 2020)

Yes

Were you ever in a church choir?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2020)

*No

Do you feed the birds?*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2020)

*Yes.*.. always in our garden bird feeders 

*Do you use a microwave in preference to an oven*


----------



## Gemma (Aug 29, 2020)

No

Do you sleep in late on the weekends?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2020)

*No, but my sleep patterns are extremely erratic

Is your favorite charity animal related?*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 29, 2020)

No.

Do you stay with your tried and true recipes most of the time?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 29, 2020)

Yes

Have you ever used Uber?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2020)

*No*

*Do you eat late at night *


----------



## joybelle (Aug 29, 2020)

No

Are you a night owl?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 29, 2020)

Yes

Do you use a flat iron on your hair?


----------



## joybelle (Aug 29, 2020)

No.

Do you knit?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2020)

*No*..I used to but haven't for years 

*Do you have a routine every morning when you get out of bed ?*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes...step by step

Do you prefer to use self-check out at supermarket?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 30, 2020)

no

you think paper bags should be used everywhere instead of plastic


----------



## joybelle (Aug 30, 2020)

Yes or better still take your own fabric bag

You think climate change is real.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)

yes...

do you think climate change is something new or going on for hundreds of years


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)

Yes or NO ?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2020)

is your answer No?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)

*No...*

*Do you grow your own veggies?*


----------



## Gemma (Aug 31, 2020)

Yes

Have you given blood lately?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)

*No..*

*Have you got a video doorbell?*


----------



## Gemma (Aug 31, 2020)

No

Do you live in the city?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)

*No.*.( altho' I _was_ born and raised in the city)... 

*In an ideal world (less crime)..would you prefer to live in the city over the suburbs or countryside ? *


----------



## Gemma (Aug 31, 2020)

No...couldn't pay me to move into a city

If you had a child, was it an easy birth?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2020)

*Not applicable 

Have you sheared a sheep?*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2020)

(no easy birth in the last question... 3 days labour)... 

*No..to the sheep.*.. (seen it done many times tho')

*Do you live on or near a farm *


----------



## Gemma (Sep 1, 2020)

No

Do you own more than one property?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2020)

*Yes*

*Do you own more than one car or vehicle *


----------



## Gemma (Sep 1, 2020)

Yes

Do you do your own vehicle maintenance?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2020)

*Yes*..basic maintenance 

*Have you bought new furniture recently ?*


----------



## Gemma (Sep 3, 2020)

No

Do you go to bed at the same time every night?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 3, 2020)

Sort of yes

Did you ever run away from home as a child, even if it was down the driveway?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 3, 2020)

No

Do you watch the news every day


----------



## joybelle (Sep 3, 2020)

No, but I listen to it on the radio during the day.

Do you enjoy reality TV shows?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2020)

*I enjoy a few.. so overall I suppose Yes 

Did you spend a lot of time with your grandparents *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 4, 2020)

No

Do you enjoy board games?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2020)

*yes.*.some

*Have you been married more than once ?*


----------



## Gemma (Sep 5, 2020)

No


Do you like spicy foods?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 5, 2020)

Yes!  Yum

Do you permit smoking in your home?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2020)

*No*

*Are you  always on a diet ?*


----------



## Gemma (Sep 5, 2020)

No

Have you ever used illegal drugs?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2020)

No.

Do you suffer from chronic illness/es?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2020)

yes

do you use any self helps on the internet?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*Yes* some youtube videos 

*Would you pay for youtube if you had to? *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 6, 2020)

Depends on the price.

Do you prefer antique furniture to modern?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 6, 2020)

No

Are you a good swimmer?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2020)

No - hopeless actually

Do you have a hobby?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*Yes..photography among others*

*Do you ride a bike ?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2020)

No

Have you ever ridden a motor bike?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

*Yes*..several

*Have you ever owned a business *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2020)

Yes

If you are a married woman, have you kept your birth surname?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

my wife yes

do you try and get here the same time every day?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*No*

*Do you have siblings who live close*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

yes

on holidays you visit family


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*Yes*

*You listen to talking books*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

no

do you still listen to old records


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*No.*..although I still have them all in the attic from my teen years

*You have a regular clear out from your home *


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

yup

Do you pass on your no longer wants


----------



## StarSong (Sep 7, 2020)

If you mean a scheduled declutter time, no, but I do try to stay ahead of it.  

Are you estranged from any first or second degree family members?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2020)

Yup

raining where you are today?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 7, 2020)

I wish.  Hasn't rained here since mid-May and isn't likely to do so again until November.  

Are any of your parents or parents-in-law still living?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*Yes... ( in-laws)*

*Have you recently been to your local waste/recycle centre.. *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 7, 2020)

No, because unfortunately we don't any in our area.

Do order your supermarket shopping on-line?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 7, 2020)

No

Do you have central air conditioning?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 7, 2020)

No.

Do you keep a diary?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2020)

*Yes*

*Would you relive your teen years if you could ?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 7, 2020)

No, no, no.    

Do you draw?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2020)

*No

Are you fond of science fiction?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 7, 2020)

Yes and no.   The storyline needs to be well written.

Do you have an easy going personality?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 7, 2020)

Yes

Did you ever play Tennis?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 7, 2020)

No.   

Do you like to try different recipes from time to time?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2020)

*Yes*

*Do you have more than one middle name *


----------



## Gemma (Sep 8, 2020)

No

Do you have grandchildren?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2020)

Yes

Have you ever lived further than 50 miles/80 kilometers from a city with a population of at least 1 million?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 8, 2020)

*Yes

Do you have an aversion to crowds?*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2020)

*No*

*Are you a loner ?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

Yes and No.

I can be very social when I go out but I do need my own space at home.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2020)

What's your question @joybelle ?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)

have you ever played around with water paints


----------



## StarSong (Sep 9, 2020)

Yes

Do you have security cameras on your property?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 9, 2020)

Yes...to see what animals are visiting during the night

Do you have a regular dentist?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 9, 2020)

Yes.

You delete or file emails from your inbox on a daily basis.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 9, 2020)

Yes.

Do you like steak?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2020)

*Yes*

*Do you buy food in bulk ?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 9, 2020)

Yes

Do you tinker with recipes?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 10, 2020)

Yes.  Almost always.

Is there an "appliance graveyard" somewhere in your house/garage that contains various gizmos you thought you'd use and love, but don't?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)

*Yes..*for sure...

*Have you seen a doctor recently *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 10, 2020)

Depends whether you consider four months ago to be recent.  

If American, do you find British variant spellings weirdly exotic? Favour, sceptic, and words like that? If British, do find that true with American spellings?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 10, 2020)

No, not exotic at all.

Do you need an alarm to wake up?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 10, 2020)

No...wake up at 5:30 AM automatically

Do you take bubble baths?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)

*No.*..I only take showers

*Do you sometimes eat breakfast for dinner as well as in the morning ?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 10, 2020)

No

Do you consider and take your time when buying big ticket items.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)

*Yes,  without a shadow of a doubt..I do intensive research that can sometimes take weeks.. 

Are you on regular medication *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 10, 2020)

Yes.

You are right handed.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2020)

*Yes*

*You eat your main meal of the day at lunch time*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 10, 2020)

Yes.

You are not a fussy eater.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 10, 2020)

No ( I _am_ a very fussy eater)

Are you a good dancer?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 10, 2020)

No

Are you decluttering your home?


----------



## RubyK (Sep 10, 2020)

Yes. I declutter regularly.

Do you have flowers in your yard or on your porch?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 10, 2020)

Yes

Do your windows need cleaning?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2020)

*Yes

Is there a movie theater less than a mile from your residence?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 11, 2020)

nope

is there anything close to your home


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

*Yes someone else's house*

*You always wear a watch*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 11, 2020)

Only when I go out.

You are religious.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

*No*..not overly..

*You have more grandchildren than children *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 11, 2020)

True.

You have seen deer in the wild.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

*True..very true.*..we have Deer here, behind the house 

*You're long-sighted *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 11, 2020)

Yes.  I don't need glasses for distance, TV or driving, but can't do without cheaters for reading and close-up work. 

You've had cataract surgery or need it.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

*False*

*Your husband or partner is older than you*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 11, 2020)

False (I'm a few months older)

You first met your husband/partner when you were in your teens. (I didn't)


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

*False..*. ( BTW mine is 5 years younger) 


*You batch cook for the freezer... *


----------



## Gemma (Sep 11, 2020)

No

Do you like shopping alone?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

*Yes...*

*Do you still file paperwork *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 11, 2020)

Yes to some and no to others.

Do you buy magazines?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2020)

*No..*. although I have 2 regular subscriptions to magazines which I enjoy which were bought for me as gifts

*Have you ever visited India ?*


----------



## Gemma (Sep 11, 2020)

No

Do you have numerous cookbooks?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 11, 2020)

No (just a couple & I rarely use them)

Have you ever worn a cast?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

*No*

*Is your TV more than 47 inches wide *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 12, 2020)

Yes.  50"

Do you watch more than 4 hours of TV a day? Be honest. (I watch about 3 hours, though I usually fall asleep during the 3rd.)


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

*No*...I watch about an hour and a half.. maybe 2 depending on what I've recorded..but really I can't watch more than that because I'd fall asleep.. 

*Would you like a different leader voted in at Election time ?*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 12, 2020)

YES YES YES YES YES
(Not to be political)

Does it bother you to have different foods on your plate touching each other?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 12, 2020)

No, I like it.

Do you get dry mouth during the night?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2020)

*No

Have you ever received money from a class action lawsuit?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 12, 2020)

No.

Do you visit art museums?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

*Yes..*we're fortunate to have so many in London...

*You prefer to wear your hair short *


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2020)

*No (medium)

Do you curse?*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

*Yep..like a freakin' sailor...but only at home... *

*Same question*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 12, 2020)

Not very often.

Do you have a menu plan for this coming week?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2020)

*No*..I usually just decide the night before..

*Did you ever get corporal punishment at scho*ol


----------



## joybelle (Sep 12, 2020)

No, I was a goodie two shoes lol.

You have a university/college education.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2020)

*Yes

Your nearest neighbor has a door wreath.*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 13, 2020)

No

You recently spilled something that was a mess to clean up.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2020)

*No

You have a fondness for cashmere.*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

Yes

You enjoy pea and ham homemade soup.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

*Yes..love it...*

*You think too many young people are overweight *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 14, 2020)

Yes

You're using far less hand sanitizer now than in March.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

*Yes.*..still using it tho' but not as much..

*Are you still disinfecting everything at home every day if someone's been out mixing with the great unwashed*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 14, 2020)

Nope.  Never did.

Does every throat tickle, slight headache and unexplained cough bring you an "Uh oh, what's this?" moment?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

*Yes*..LOL

*Are you a back seat driver ?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 14, 2020)

Hmmm sometimes yes lol.

You keep your car spick and span.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 14, 2020)

yes

You crochet and/or knit.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 14, 2020)

No

You like to grill/cook outside.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 14, 2020)

No 

You are an outdoor person.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2020)

*No

You play online poker.*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

*No*

*You drink cocoa at night *


----------



## Gemma (Sep 14, 2020)

No

You have long fingernails.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 14, 2020)

Yesish, but not false ones

You enjoy savoury dishes over sweet ones.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2020)

*Yes...*

*You still make home-made puddings*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2020)

nope

do you use any of these food apps that are now around since c-19


----------



## StarSong (Sep 15, 2020)

No

You've tried a lot of new recipes since C-19.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 15, 2020)

No, I try new recipes as a matter of course

You watch DVD's more than TV programmes.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 15, 2020)

No

You do laundry more than once per week.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 15, 2020)

Yes, usually every day.

You buy budget clothing.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2020)

*No.*..except perhaps for the odd thing

*You've been inside a court *


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 15, 2020)

Yes ...many times, once as a plaintiff, a few times as an observer, & I've served on jury duty 3 times.

You enjoy watching animal videos.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

*Yes*

*You curl your own hair *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2020)

No.  Don't need to, it's already curly-ish.  These days the description of how my hair falls is, "beach waves."  

If your hair is straight, you often wished it were curly. If it's curly you envied straight hair.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

*Yes .*..I had curly hair when I was a child, I hated it I always prayed for straight hair. Now since I was a teen my hair is straight and I wish it was curly 

*You enjoy fancy dress parties*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2020)

Yes, because I have some very cool party clothes!  

At those fancy dress parties, you wear heels higher than 2" (I still do, but also bring flats for later in the evening)


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

*No.*..because I can no longer walk in heels higher than 2 inches

*You have a pool boy *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2020)

Yes.  My husband.  

You have a pool.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

*Yes*..at my second home

*Your favourite music genre is Soul*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2020)

No.  Rock n Roll - all kinds.  From death metal to 60s pop to Elvis to hair bands to Little Richard to Motown

You still have a large vinyl collection.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

*True..*.all from when I was a teen..stored in the attic

*You attend church regularly*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 16, 2020)

False

You sometimes eat traditional breakfast foods for dinner.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 16, 2020)

Not true.   I am not religious.

You are feeling relaxed.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

*True*

*You carry lucky charms around with you *


----------



## Gemma (Sep 16, 2020)

No

You wear a mask when you go shopping.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 16, 2020)

Yes

(Previous question)
You sometimes eat traditional breakfast foods for dinner/supper.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2020)

*Yes*

*You are long-sighted*


----------



## Gemma (Sep 16, 2020)

Yes

You like eating cold pizza for breakfast.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 16, 2020)

No (not cold)

You drink coffee at night.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 16, 2020)

No, not cold.

You use up leftovers.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 16, 2020)

Yes.

You like flowers.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 16, 2020)

Yes, I use up leftovers
Yes, I like flowers (doesn't everyone? )

(Previous question)
You drink coffee at night.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2020)

*No*

*You have a noisy dog living next door*


----------



## Gemma (Sep 17, 2020)

No

You snack before bedtime.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2020)

I have a little dessert about 2 hours before.  Not sure if that would qualify as a yes or a no.  

You wake up hungry.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2020)

*Yes*

*You have a high hedge around your property*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2020)

No.  No hedges at all.  6 foot block walls around the backyard though.

Have you taken any dance classes as an adult?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2020)

*No

Do you leave any dirty dishes in the sink when you go to bed?*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2020)

*No..*

*Same question*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

No

Do you avoid buying clothing that needs dry cleaning?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 17, 2020)

Yes

Have you ever been to a luau party?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

No.

Have you ever been to a corroboree?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2020)

*After googling it, I can unequivocally say No!

Have you performed in a live play?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

No

You are scared of heights.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 17, 2020)

nope

scared of spiders


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 17, 2020)

Yes and no--big ones yes and little ones no.

Like to read the fine print on supplements.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 18, 2020)

No...don't take any

Have you ever petted a skunk?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 18, 2020)

No

Have you ever petted a sloth?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*No..*

*Have you ever been accused of being as slow as a sloth *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *No..
> 
> Have you ever been accused of being as slow as a sloth *


LOL  No.  Not that I remember anyway, but only because other people were being gracious.  I've definitely had my slothful moments.  

When you were a kid did anyone tell you your room was like a pig pen? (At that time I'd never seen a pig pen, but was pretty sure it wasn't a compliment!)


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*Yes*..or words to that effect... 

*Did you ever warn your own children that when they had their own homes you would come and mess them up and jump on their furniture.. *


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 18, 2020)

No, mine were better brought up than that!


Now that the summer is over, are there any clothes you haven't worn?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2020)

*Yes*..loads.. because it's been *so hot *here this summer, I've worn only the skimpiest of vert tops along with shorts.. so my tops /shirts and dresses  with haven't been worn  sleeves 

*Same question*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2020)

No.  Then again my wardrobe is year-round because we sometimes have very hot days in January and cool summer evenings often call for a sweatshirt.   

Staying with this topic: 
Do you have different wardrobes for different seasons?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 19, 2020)

Yes, storage is a problem!


Do you wear a coverall while doing the cleaning?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2020)

No.  Only put on an apron if I'm going to do a lot of cooking.  

Do you eat mango peel or am I the sole weirdo on the planet who loves it?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 19, 2020)

No...don't eat mango's

Do you make homemade bread from scratch?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2020)

*Yes*-sometimes..

*Have you been to a street market recently *


----------



## Gemma (Sep 19, 2020)

No...none where I live

Do you grow a garden and can or freeze the produce?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 19, 2020)

Yes.   I love preserving.

Are you comfortable with your current life?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 20, 2020)

No, but I appreciate what I have.


Do you decant your toiletries into fancy bottles?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2020)

No.  

Do you use cologne or perfume?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 20, 2020)

No

Would you pick up a hitchhiker?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2020)

No

Have you ever hitchhiked?  (I haven't)


----------



## Gemma (Sep 20, 2020)

Yes...many moons ago

Have you ever worn your hair in pigtails?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2020)

No.  Not since I my ages was still in single digits.  

Do you have any fruit trees in your yard?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 20, 2020)

Yes

Have you ever played softball?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2020)

Yes.  Was even on a team.  

Can you ice skate well? (Or could you during younger years?)


----------



## Gemma (Sep 20, 2020)

Yes...love to ice skate

Have you ever went white water rafting?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 20, 2020)

No

Have you ever been married


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2020)

Yes.  Once.  Still married.  ♥

Did you get engaged to anyone who you didn't end up marrying?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 20, 2020)

No


Do you play Bingo?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2020)

*NO*

*Do you watch cricket ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2020)

*No

Do you get easily frustrated when things don't go your way?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

No.

Do you make your own bread?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 20, 2020)

Yes...during the winter

Do you makes friends easily?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

Yes on the whole

You do not text very often.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2020)

*True*..I whatsapp from my computer , it's faster than using my phone 

*You have the latest Iphone..or smart phone *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

No, my phone is quite basic.

You often do a jig around the house when you hear a favourite song on the radio.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2020)

*Yes*..absolutely.. 

*You can sing *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

Yes I can sing, but it sounds terrible lol.

You are thinking of treating yourself to something very soon.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2020)

*True.*..I was just talking today about possibly buying a new car 

*You freeze chocolate bars then cut them into slices to eat a little at a time  when you're on a diet *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

I am thinking of a new car next year @hollydolly.

Not true.   I have given up with diets.   I just try to eat healthy.

You dislike feuding.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

*Yes...

You have night visitors to your garden*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 21, 2020)

Yes, we have bats, slugs and moths...and the local cats.


You like dried herbs in your scrambled eggs.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 21, 2020)

Never thought to try it @Rosemarie.   I have a lot of fresh herbs so I will add some next time I make an omelette or scrambled eggs.

You have a job that needs doing but you have been putting off for ages.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

*NO..I'm a do it now when it needs it type of person..*

*Do you co-ordinate everything in every room*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 21, 2020)

Yes, I like balance and matching.

You live in an area that has four seasons in one day sometimes.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 22, 2020)

yes

like the smell of gasoline


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

No

You like the smell of fresh Tar


----------



## Gemma (Sep 22, 2020)

No
Do you drink more than 3 cups of coffee/tea during the day?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

*Yes*

*You've got more than one computer of various types*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

Yes

You are feeling content.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 22, 2020)

Yes

You don't sweat the small stuff in life.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

@Gemma I had to look up the meaning.   I did have it right but I have never heard this saying before.   Similar saying:   Don't make a mountain out of a molehill.

Yes.   I try to keep things in perspective.

You need glasses for reading.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2020)

*Yes..*

*You have a bike and still cycle *


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 22, 2020)

No

You often reminisce about good times with family.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

No.

You need to some dusting in your home.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 22, 2020)

Yes!


Do you have more than one coffee machine?


----------



## Lara (Sep 23, 2020)

No

Does your covid mask ever fog up your glasses?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)

Only if I use a mark without a vent valve otherwise* NO 

Do you always go to bed around the same time ?*


----------



## Gemma (Sep 23, 2020)

If it is, go to "bed" around the same time...

No

You sleep with a pet on your bed?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)

*No*

*You watch Daytime TV*


----------



## Gemma (Sep 23, 2020)

No

You watch the news with your morning beverage?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)

*Yes*

*You had a happy childhood *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2020)

Mostly no

You watch news on TV?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)

Join the club with the childhood @StarSong 

*Yes.*. but mostly online

*You had a favourite relative *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Join the club with the childhood @StarSong
> I've mostly had a really, really good adulthood though.
> 
> *You had a favourite relative *


Yes.  

A particular adult inspired you in ways that he/she never could have imagined.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2020)

*True*

*You've been a teacher *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2020)

False.  Never would have had the patience.  

If you had your life to do over again, you would have chosen a different profession. Not for more money, but because it would have better suited your talents.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes, but only if I hadn't had children.


Do you feel you might have done better at a different school?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

*Probably Not..No.*. I went to a good school .

*Ever wanted to fly in a hot air balloon ?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

No, I hate heights.   I do love watching them from the ground though.

You enjoy travelling on a train.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

*Yes.*.love it, and I do it often...

*Your favourite genre of book is Mystery *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes, I do enjoy a good mystery book.

You do enjoy going to a food market.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

*Yes..*

*Same question*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes, love experiencing the different smells and discovering new food to me.   I especially enjoy the deli food.

You have been to a flower market.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

*Yes.*..our markets sell flowers too.. but I once went to a Tulip market in Holland many years ago...absolutely glorious 

*You drink tea and coffee without sugar *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes.

When looking for something you often look but don't see.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes.  Story of my life.  

You eat peanut butter at least once a week.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

It is the story of my life as well @StarSong.   

No.

You eat some sort of vegetables nearly every day.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

*True*

*You have a shoe cupboard *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2020)

No.  When we added a master suite back in 1989 we had a big closet put in.  6' X 15'.  My shoes are all on shelves.

You own more than 25 pairs of shoes, boots and other footwear.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2020)

*Yes

Same question*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2020)

*No, maybe 6 or 7 pairs max

You are a good luggage packer.*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes

You like staying in a hotel.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

True.

You have had snow today.   We have lol.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*No,*.... ( of course you're in Oz aren't you ?  where it's winter )  we have sun..but high winds

*You talk to at least one of your kids every day *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 25, 2020)

Not quite every day, but close to it.  Sometimes it's a text exchange.  

You touch base with all of your kids at least once a week.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*Yes*..most days a WhatsApp convo

*You always eat lunch*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes, almost always.  Dinner is a tossup though.  

You eat popcorn at least a few times a month.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*False*..Never eat it 

*You still give Dinner parties *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

False.   Not anymore.   Will have a couple over for lunch but no more three course dinner parties with quite a few people.

Same question.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2020)

*No, not the dinner party type

Would you cross the street to avoid a panhandler?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

I had to look up what a panhandler was - an urban begger.

It would depend if they were pushy or not.   Yes if they were pushy.

Are you superstitious?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2020)

*No, for the most part

Ever participate in a bake sale?*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes, many times.   

Do you donate to op shops/thrift stores?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2020)

*True with a Capital TRUE*..and it's always very good stuff...  

*Do you know the names of the counties of England* ( we don't have states we only have counties)


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 25, 2020)

No

Do you have an aquarium?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 25, 2020)

No

Ever tripped going upstairs?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes

You like watching Murder Mystery shows


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes.

You like pasta dishes.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes...love pasta

You recently got or will soon get a flu shot.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2020)

Yes, got mine about a week ago.  

Your other vaccinations (tetanus and more) are up to date.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)

*False *

I haven't had vaccinations since I was a child

*Your house is alarmed to the hilt *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2020)

True.  Then again, I live in Los Angeles where this isn't a rarity. 

You live more than 100 miles from where you grew up.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)

*True*

*Your grandchildren think you're cool*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2020)

True.  I'm silly, surprising and break the rules. 

Your children are more conservative than you.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 26, 2020)

Yes, surprisingly!


You spend time looking for gifts which are that little bit unusual.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)

*True with a Capital** True *

*You still buy your adult children gifts at Christmas *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2020)

Absolutely yes!

You have way more fun giving gifts than receiving them.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2020)

Another capital *Yes*

*You invite your neighbours  to parties *


----------



## joybelle (Sep 26, 2020)

No, we only have family parties.

You are planning a day trip away.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2020)

*No

You have been told you look like a famous person.*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2020)

Not so much me, but my husband has long been a dead ringer for Kenny Rogers.  (Some who've seen his photo here have commented on the strong resemblance.)

At least one of your children has had more offspring than you did. (Not true for me.)


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2020)

For anyone who hasn't seen StarSongs' very handsome Kenny Rogers lookalike..take it from me, he is... 

* No..I have no grandchildren 

You use coloured toilet paper *


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 27, 2020)

No

You're obsessed with colors.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 27, 2020)

No

You are quite intuitive at times.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2020)

*Yes* - definitely 

*You use a curling iron on your hair *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2020)

No on the curling iron. Don't need it.   

Going back to an earlier question about color toilet paper... while that was quite popular in the US for a very long time, as was floral and other printed patterns on TP and facial tissue, I'd say it's been 15 years since I've seen either in our stores. The closest we come is embossed, where an imprint is impressed on the TP, but without any dye. 

So one question goes specifically to * @hollydolly* - do you have color or printed TP in the UK?

Keeping the thread going with others:  Do you wear lipstick?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2020)

Yes....although we like you used to be able to buy coloured TP in every store, we haven't had  other than white or cream for years and with printed patterns as you do in the USA.. but we can buy it online and I do sometimes, just to ring the changes. I get pink, green,. red, black..orange 

*Yes I wear lipstick*...mainly nudes or pinks..

*You've given blood recently *.. ( I've got to give bloods tomorrow)


----------



## StarSong (Sep 28, 2020)

Interesting on the TP, @hollydolly.  I checked it out online.  Roughly 5 times the price as white.   I'll stay with plain white, I guess. 

No, I haven't given blood in a long time because I came near to passing out the last two times. For many years I was a regular donor though.

Your dog or cat sleeps on your bed.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

No, but in her own bed in our bedroom.

You have artificial flowers in your home.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2020)

No

Is the weather changed by you?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2020)

Whaaaaat? @Ken N Tx ...whaddya mean...do you think we're  the weather gods ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Whaaaaat? @Ken N Tx ...whaddya mean...do you think we're  the weather gods ?


Has the temps changed??


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2020)

oooh lol... no- it was around the low 70's today and sunny ... but it's getting chilly at night now... I still have a sleeveless blouse on

*Do you drink more than 2 cups of tea or coffee a day *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2020)

No    One LARGE cup

Do you snore??


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2020)

*Unfortunately last time I was a patient in hospital  I was told I do.. *hangs head in shame* * .

*Do you wear prescription glasses*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes   Since 40 years old

Do you stay up late or go to bed at a set time?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

No, early to bed and early to rise.

You make up a shopping list.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes.  Of course I typically forget it on my kitchen counter but that's the answer to a different question.  

Do you enjoy food shopping?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2020)

*Noooooooooooooo .*... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*Do you prefer the malls to retail parks *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 28, 2020)

No,  neither.  I don't like malls.  Presuming "retail parks" are what we call strip malls.  Don't like them either.  The only kind of shopping I enjoy is food shopping.  Oh, and online shopping.  I do like that.   

Do you enjoy clothes shopping?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2020)

*No*..not now you can't try anything on in the store...  ( however I still like shoe shopping)

*Are you missing someone that you can't visit with due to the pandemic rules *


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes ,My Sister.

Do you go out to dinner often


----------



## Gemma (Sep 28, 2020)

No

Do you eat three meals per day and sometimes snack in between?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes.

You eat more chicken and fish than red meat.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 29, 2020)

Yes

Do you cry when peeling onions


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2020)

*Yes...*

*Is your mouse cordless ?*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2020)

No.  I don't like cordless mice or keyboards.  

Have you been watching sports on TV?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2020)

*I occasionally watch Formula 1 racing..( my o/h's fave)... and I just watched the Russian Grand Prix

You have neighbours who fall out with each other *


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 29, 2020)

No, not that I'm aware of....



You have a regular police patrol in your area.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2020)

No, not unless there's been a recent crime nearby.

You're concerned about potential civil uprisings stemming from Covid restrictions.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 29, 2020)

Yes, but it's more to do with how easily people are influenced into rioting.


You buy more than one newspaper so as to get different aspects of a story.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 29, 2020)

No, I never buy newspapers. Just click a different website or change the TV channel.

Do you make ice cream cones at home?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 29, 2020)

No.

You stockpile pantry items when they come on special.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 29, 2020)

No

You prefer frozen vegetables over canned?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 29, 2020)

Yes, but I prefer fresh.

You are feeling unwell today.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 29, 2020)

No

You check salad dressing "use before" dates.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 29, 2020)

No.   Use by dates don't mean a lot to me with most food.

You love a homegrown tomato.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2020)

Yes.  

Would anyone in this group have answered no to the previous question?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 29, 2020)

I know of two people who don't eat tomatoes @StarSong.   I just love tomatoes and yes homegrown are the best.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2020)

joybelle said:


> I know of two people who don't eat tomatoes @StarSong.   I just love tomatoes and yes homegrown are the best.


Wow!  
Moving on...

Your area is having yet another heat wave.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2020)

No

You have many regrets


----------



## joybelle (Sep 29, 2020)

No, some but not many.

You can't believe that we are nearly into October.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 29, 2020)

No, this year the warm weather started early and seems to have lasted for ever.


Have you bought new clothes for winter?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

*Yes*.. just a couple of jumpers, I basically have lots of Winter clothes..certainly plenty of jackets and coats

*Are you looking forward to a cold winter after a very hot summer *


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 30, 2020)

Yes, so long as it isn't too icy.


Do you snuggle up in a fur blanket by the fire when it's cold?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

*Yes...*

*Do you google Home or Amazon echo in your home ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 30, 2020)

No, as if people are not lazy enough already!


Do you always have a supply of spare batteries?


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 30, 2020)

No.  Dreary, and more rain.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *Yes...
> 
> Do you google Home or Amazon echo in your home ?*


Yes

Do you sleep late


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

*No...  but not too early either

Do your bakers shops sell fresh cream cakes ? ( story attached to that question) *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm not sure what those are.  Looked it up (fresh cream cake UK) and still don't get it.  So I'll go with No, but please share the story.  

Have you had a doughnut in the past month? (It's been since last Halloween for me.)


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

*No doughnut *

Fresh cream cakes are cakes which have whipped fresh cream in them ( not butter cream or custard but fresh thick whipped cream) ..made at the bakery and sold at the bakers store , I posted the story on the general forum* 

You disinfect surfaces at home every day  since the onset of the pandemic *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2020)

No.  I don't use disinfectants and I don't deep clean every day.  A little soap and water works just fine.  

You are rarely ill with any kind of bug, virus, cold or other contagious illnesses.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

*Yes*.. ( rarely ill with any bugs or  contagious viruses) ..touch wood 

*You have been to a restaurant recently *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2020)

No.  Not since February.  

You're managing to not gain any weight during this pandemic period.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2020)

*False.... acccchhh...f..a.l..s...e*  ( we've been to restaurants in the last 2 months since the lockdown was lifted but always sat outside )

*Do you have a dual flush toilet *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2020)

Yes.  

You've replaced toilets in the past five years.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 30, 2020)

No.

You have walked through a public garden in the last few months.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2020)

*Yes*

*Do you know when your neighbours go out to work*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 1, 2020)

LOL  Well yes, because all my neighbors are still working from home.  
Some new neighbors moved in within the past year; most of the neighborhood's long-termers are retired.

Although it goes a bit against my natural inclinations - my mother was a "don't bother the neighbors" kind of person - I push against that and try to engage with new neighbors. 

Do you reach out a few times to new neighbors in an effort to welcome them and to get to know them a bit?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 1, 2020)

Yes, I try to show that I'm friendly but at the same time, I've learned not to get too involved with people.


Does your neighbourhood organise street parties on traditional occasions (such as Hallowe'en)?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 1, 2020)

No.  

Does yours?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2020)

*No*

*Do you prefer to shop online now ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 1, 2020)

Yes.  Except for food.  I've loved grocery shopping since I first became an adult.

Can you still ride a bicycle?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2020)

*Yes...*

*Have you ever ridden tandem ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 1, 2020)

Yes, though I admit I let the guy do most of the work.   He was in front and had little idea that I was mostly coasting. 

Have you ever ridden a unicycle?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 1, 2020)

No.

You can hear the wind.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

*Yes.*.we have Storm Alex currently..apparently for the next 3 days with a month's worth of rain

*Are you suffering from the effects of bush or wildfires *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 2, 2020)

Yes, unhealthy air.  

Have you ever been evacuated from your home because of fire, flood or storm threats?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 2, 2020)

*No

Would you rather see a physician of the same gender as yourself?*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

*No.*.. not concerned  either way

*You have strong thick hair *


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 2, 2020)

No

You enjoy snow


----------



## StarSong (Oct 2, 2020)

Only if I'm there to look at it or play in it.  Not if I have to shovel it or drive in it.

You enjoy rain.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 2, 2020)

*Yes, especially wild storms

You raise your pinky finger when you drink.*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

hahaha...* NO.*. in fact I have a cuppa tea now, and I checked..

*You like to read Agatha Christie Mysteries *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 2, 2020)

No.  Not really a fan of the murder mystery genre.

When you read a book that's too suspenseful you've learned to permit yourself to read the last couple of chapters and then go back to where you were to appreciate how the plot was spun it out.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 2, 2020)

Yes lol.

Same question.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2020)

*Yes* occasionally... if it's a long book 

*You're always in bed before midnight *


----------



## joybelle (Oct 2, 2020)

Yes

You love seeing baby lambs.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2020)

Yes, but I hate the knowing that they're often slaughtered and eaten. 

You watch a fair number of subtitled movies or tv series.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2020)

*No...*

*You went to University *


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2020)

No

You listen to the News more than one time during the day


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2020)

These days, Yes.  Normally I only read the news (rather than watching or listening) and check for breaking headlines a couple of times a day.    

You think you'll be calmer after the election is over and resolved.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2020)

Nothing to do with us the US elections so I'm perfectly calm... ...but I'lll leave this for someone in the USA

Same question


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 3, 2020)

Same answer...but I hope Trump is re-elected.


Have you downloaded the Track and Trace app?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2020)

*Yes.*..( against my better judgement but yes)...

*Have you been to a restaurant or got take-away food recently ?* ( we got Chinese tonight)


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2020)

*No

Do you subscribe to Nietzsche's belief that there's no defense against stupidity?*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 3, 2020)

Yes to a degree.   Education is the key to turning stupidity around if people are open to that idea.

You have made up a menu plan for this coming week.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 4, 2020)

No, I never plan ahead when it comes to meals


During lockdown, you've been experimenting with new foods.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

*No*

*Both your mother & father were professionals *


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 4, 2020)

Yes


Have you followed the same profession as one of your parents?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

*No*

*Do you live close to any siblings ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2020)

No

Are you deeply rooted in more than one area of your country (or the world)?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

*Yes..*

*Do you have a second home ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 4, 2020)

No, I don't even have a first home.


Do you plan to move house in the near future?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)

nope

Are you getting ready for winter?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

@Rosemarie, sorry I don't understand what you mean about not having a first home... 

No to winter.. ( not specially getting ready, we're always ready)...

*Have you had new homes or suburban area  built near you recently *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2020)

"Near" is subjective.  No new suburbs within 5 miles, but plenty within 25.

Can you remember the last time you climbed a tree?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2020)

No.

Do you eat dessert every day?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2020)

Yes.  At least once a day.  Life is short and getting shorter.  

Do you drink alcohol every day - or nearly so?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 4, 2020)

No...unless you include coffee with Baileys added to it


Do you make your own Christmas cards?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

*No*..

*Lamb is your favourite meat*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2020)

No.  I no longer eat meat but didn't much care for lamb when I did.  Iberica Ham was my all time favorite meat though.  Only had it while in Spain, but OMG is it good!     

You've ordered cakes or other celebration desserts from your local bakery during the pandemic.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 4, 2020)

No, there isn't a local bakery


Have you ever tried making pottery?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2020)

Yes.  Failed miserably.  However, I have a friend who's a potter and I'm fortunate enough to have been gifted with a number of her beautiful creations.

Have you ever tried your hand at creating stained glass?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 4, 2020)

No, however my husband is talented in creating some beautiful pieces.

Can you cook on a camp fire?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2020)

*Yes*

*You're on first name terms with your postman ( mail-man) *


----------



## Gemma (Oct 4, 2020)

Yes...mail-woman

Do you receive mail every day?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 4, 2020)

No.

Do you enjoy playing board games?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)

yes

did you ever play spin the bottle


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 4, 2020)

Yes

Did you ever play Post Office?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 4, 2020)

yes

You ever play twister?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2020)

*No*

*Is it sunny where you are ?*


----------



## Gemma (Oct 5, 2020)

No

Do you smoke?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2020)

*No*

*Have you ever gone ghost hunting ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 5, 2020)

No, don't need to....they come to me!


Do you enjoy reading ghost stories?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2020)

No, I don't like scary stories in general

Do you like scary movies?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2020)

*No..*. I hate them

*Are you a conspiracy believer *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2020)

No.  In my experience three people can't keep a secret.  I have no reason to believe thousands can. 

Do you have pretty good tolerance for violent movies? (I don't.)


----------



## jerry old (Oct 5, 2020)

Are you alive?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 5, 2020)

No I don't enjoy violent films.   Violence scares me.

Yes I am breathing and moving so I must be alive.

You are planning a day trip.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2020)

*No..*.. not at the moment while we're verging on a second lockdown

*Do you always eat supper in the evenings *


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2020)

Yes

You have had a Doctor's visit in the last 2 weeks


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2020)

*Yes* ( zoom appointment these days)

*You're expecting snow soon*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 5, 2020)

No.

You have an hereditary illness.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 5, 2020)

No

You were a regular patron at several small businesses that have permanently closed because of COVID.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2020)

No

do you like tonic water?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 6, 2020)

No

Have you ever visited Maine?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 6, 2020)

No

Ever been to Alaska??


----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2020)

Yes ♥

Have you ever flown more than 12 hours to get to a destination?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 6, 2020)

Yes, 


Would you be prepared to make such a journey again?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2020)

Yes, but only if I broke up the flights.  If going to Europe I'd fly to NY, Miami or Toronto to visit friends/relatives for a few days, then continue on to my final destination.  I'd repeat the process on the way home. 
If heading west, I'd stay in Hawaii a couple of days before continuing on.

Do you find long haul flying takes a surprising toll on your body?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 6, 2020)

Yes, even short flights. I've always enjoy flying but all the preparation, rules, procedures, etc exhaust me. I haven't flown in several years.

Do you prefer to travel by car for several hours vs flying?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2020)

Yes.  More relaxing, easier on the body, and breaks can be taken as necessary.  Of course, when going thousands of miles the convenience of flying factors in.  

Do you like to travel long distances by rail?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2020)

*Yes...love  rail travel long distance.. very soothing

Are you spending thanksgiving or Christmas at someone elses' home ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2020)

Perhaps.  Usually go to DD's for TG.  Christmas will probably be here.

Are you doing anything for Halloween?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 6, 2020)

Yes   Wearing a mask!!

Are you?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2020)

Our usual Halloween plans are cancelled.  Not sure if we'll see the grands that day.  

Are you buying candy even if not expecting to serve trick-or-treaters?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2020)

*No...*

*Do you have some stores where you still have to queue outside to allow only a few in at a time due to the pandemic *


----------



## joybelle (Oct 6, 2020)

No, Halloween isn't big in Australia.

Is your a bit mussy with world events at the moment?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 6, 2020)

We have clashed with posting again @hollydolly lol.

Yes and I think it is a good idea.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2020)

joybelle said:


> No, Halloween isn't big in Australia.
> 
> Is your a bit mussy with world events at the moment?


Is my what a bit mussy?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 6, 2020)

Poorly worded.   Sorry.   Is your head a bit mussy with what is happening with world events at the moment?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

*Yes.*. trouble is we can't get the truth from anyone so we're all confused I would imagine

*Do you have a wheelie bin cleaner  who come around the day the bins get emptied ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2020)

Does someone come by and wash out the trash cans that go out on the street?  No.  It's up to us to clean them, which we do only rarely.

If you have "wheelie bin cleaners," do you personally hire and pay them or are they contracted by the trash company or the town?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

*No we pay them ourselves*..just a few pounds ( not everyone does this).. and they follow the Rubbish Truck..so they wash the bins immediately they're emptied 

Would you pay for this service ?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2020)

No.  To begin with, regularly washing outdoor trash cans in Southern California would be considered an egregious waste of precious water.  Secondly, they're trash cans that live outside.  I'm ok with them being dirty.

Do you clean your phone or tablet screen daily?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

It's not so much the cleaning of the outside , although they do that... it's the cleaning of the inside to stop the bin smelling

*Yes to the screens 

Do you watch TV while you eat dinner *


----------



## joybelle (Oct 7, 2020)

Lunch is our main meal for the day and that is eaten at the table.   Tea is often eaten watching TV in the evening.

Can you hear a bird singing at the moment?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2020)

*No because it's almost 11pm

Do you watch re-runs of old comedies on TV ?*


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes

Do you watch/listen to daytime talk shows?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 7, 2020)

No, I would sooner shoot myself lol.

Have you ever made cheese?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 7, 2020)

No


Do you have curd cheese in America?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 8, 2020)

dunno, but yes in Canada

are things just about the same in all our countries?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2020)

*Yes* ..in many ways in the English speaking countries

*Do you eat potato salad ?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 8, 2020)

*Yes*

*Do you own a boat*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2020)

No.  Don't want one - too much work and I tend to get seasick.  Big cruise ships are more my style.  

Have you ever been on a cruise?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2020)

*No.*..not my idea of fun..daughter loves them tho'

*Do you own an RV..?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2020)

Yes!!!  

Have you ever ridden on a jet ski?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2020)

*Yes.*.. many times in Spain & Greece 

*are you more than 5.6 inches tall ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2020)

Nope.  Topped off at 5'4", but always wished I'd gotten to about 5'7".  

Same question.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 8, 2020)

Yes

Are you at your ideal weight?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 9, 2020)

No, I'm a bit over


Do you weigh yourself regularly?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 9, 2020)

Yes.  Every day.  Have done so for decades.

Does weighing yourself help you maintain your weight?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2020)

*They say yes.*. that weighing yourself every day could help manage your weight as long as you weigh yourself at the same time every day 

*Have you ever had an eating disorder.. or been significantly under or over  your ideal weight ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 9, 2020)

No.  I've remained withing ten pounds of this weight since high school (other than during and after anti-depressant use during menopause, which packed on another ten).  For the past 7 years my BMI has remained in the 22 zone.

Are you very aware of what you eat - even when you eat things that you probably shouldn't?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 9, 2020)

Yes

You don't eat fried foods.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2020)

No

You don't mind unexpeted company


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2020)

No.  The mannerly thing to do would be calling or texting if you want to stop by.  

You wish local realtors would stop dropping off magnets, notepads, calendars, and other junk you don't need.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2020)

*Yes *...it goes straight from my doormat into the bin... don't even look at it except to ensure there's no mail caught up in it 

*Your internet connection runs without any problems *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2020)

Yes

When it election times near you get so inundated with TV ads, billboards, junk mail, etc., that you could scream!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2020)

* No , Not really..*.  because it's illegal to install Billboards along the motorways  or in the verges in the  countryside etc.. in the UK, so the most we'll get is a few pamphlets through the letterbox here

*Will you be voting this year in the  election...do you always vote?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2020)

Yes.  I always vote.  (Lucky you with the billboards!)  

Do you like miso soup?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2020)

*NO*...but my husband loves it...

*Do you make your own soup from scratch ?*


----------



## Gemma (Oct 10, 2020)

Yes...I dislike canned soups

Do you like cheesecake?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2020)

*Yes, a friend makes the best in the world

Do you mind pulp in your orange juice?*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2020)

*Yes.*.I like it smooth

*Are your wall sockets silver coloured *


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 11, 2020)

No, they are white.

Do you like goat cheese?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 11, 2020)

Yes.


Do you use headed writing paper?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2020)

*Yes.*..although I haven't used it for a long time 

*Do you suffer from stomach ailments*


----------



## Gemma (Oct 11, 2020)

No

Do you enjoy walking in the rain?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 11, 2020)

No

Do you eat ice cream everyday or night


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2020)

*No..*

*Have you ever suffered from agoraphobia  ?*


----------



## Gemma (Oct 12, 2020)

No 

Have you ever handled a tarantula?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2020)

*No*

*Have you ever had a zoom appointment with your doctor * ( I'm about to have the 3rd in a few minutes)


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2020)

Yes.  A couple of weeks ago.  Surprisingly good substitute.  Not perfect, but good enough for a wellness check.  

Have you watched any Halloween themed movies yet this year?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2020)

*No.. *

*Are your hands cold right now ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2020)

No.  My hands and feet are warm unless the air temperature is cold.  

The only Matterhorn you've ever seen is at Disneyland.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 12, 2020)

No, the only Matterhorn I have seen was on tv.

Are there any old tv programmes you would like to see again?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2020)

*Yes a few British ones...and the American quiz show Jeopardy, I loved that *

*Is there a show you watch religiously *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2020)

Yes.  Deadliest Catch.  That's the only one.  Been hooked on it for years and years.  

Do you watch TV preachers?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2020)

Do you mean preachers on religious shows?..if so..*no* we don't have those types of shows... 

*Do you eat white bread ?*


----------



## Gemma (Oct 12, 2020)

Yes, but rarely

Do you sleep at night with a nightlight on?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 12, 2020)

*No

Is there jasmine rice in your kitchen right now?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 12, 2020)

No


Have you ever cut your fingers on a cheese-grater?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2020)

*Probably.... *

*Do you live on or next to a busy main road *


----------



## Gemma (Oct 13, 2020)

No

Do you live in the suburbs


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2020)

Yes

Have you ever lived in a city proper?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2020)

*Yes I was born and raised in the city*

*Would you ever want to live in the city ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2020)

Yes and no.  Sometimes I wish I lived in Manhattan or Toronto, but I'm mostly happy living in the 'burbs.

Speaking of cities and services available within, do you have a cobbler or shoe repair person nearby?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2020)

*Yes... in the nearby town ( btw  my grandfather was a cobbler with his own shop when I was a child )*

*Do you ever take a bus *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2020)

Mostly no.  Only if I'm on a tourist bus

If you've ever been married: your wedding ring is crafted from a metal other than platinum or gold.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 13, 2020)

No

Do you enjoy going to a Wedding


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2020)

Yes, yes, yes!  

Do you enjoy bridal or baby showers?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 13, 2020)

*Yes

Have you ever been a bridesmaid?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 13, 2020)

No


Do you have an outside aerial on your house?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)

No..had it removed many years ago

Do you  fly a flag from your property ?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2020)

Not these days.  It would feel hypocritical.  

Have you eaten cold cereal in the past week?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 14, 2020)

When you say cold cereal...do you mean eaten with cold milk? The answer would be 'no'.


Do you add alcohol to a fruit cake?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)

*No because I never make fruit cake...*

*Are you tee-total ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2020)

Hell no!  Not an alcoholic by any means, just a few drinks a week, but I am partial to an occasional cold beer, frosty margarita, glass of wine,  smidge of Bailey's, or a shot of Fireball.

Do you use pot? (It's fully legal here.)


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)

*No...  *

*Can you make a box of chocolates last weeks *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2020)

Sure.  Of course by about the third day it would only be a box.  No chocolates.  

Do you often drink coffee at your coffee table?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)

*No*

*Do you love quality jewellery*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2020)

Yes, but alas I no longer wear it.  Not going anyplace special these days.  

Do you wear scarves as accessories? (Not talking about scarves for warmth).


----------



## Gemma (Oct 14, 2020)

No

Do you have name brand sneakers?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 14, 2020)

*Yes*

*Do you address your doctor by their first name ?*


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2020)

Yes.

You like to wear fragrance.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 14, 2020)

*Yes

Do you easily get seasick?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 15, 2020)

Yes, but not a boat...on swings and roundabouts.


Do you find that artificial sweeteners seem to ferment inside you?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2020)

*No... *
*
Are you expecting a delivery today?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 15, 2020)

nope

is this week going fast for you?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2020)

Nah, it's only Monday.  Wait, what?  Thursday already?  Guess it is going by too fast.  

Do you use souvenir shot glasses as little containers for random things? Pills, paper clips, toothpicks, etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2020)

*No because I don't have any souvenir shot glasses.*.. ( my granny used to have a ton of those things)

*Do you have your own tea/coffee mug*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2020)

I have about 20 mugs hanging on the wall but have two favorites for coffee because they have the largest capacities.  I use all different ones for tea.

Do you vary your beverages much based on the season?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2020)

*No, it's pretty much coffee, flavored sparkling water, fruit juice and diet soda year-round

Do you wear turtlenecks?*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2020)

*No...*

*Do you take vit pills every day ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 16, 2020)

nope...

do you think vitamins are essential?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2020)

Yes, Vitamin D3 at least, particularly for folks who are older, aren't out in the sun for hours each day, and/or live in northern climes.  

When you're shopping or doing errands, is your most common footwear sneakers/trainers/athletic shoes?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 16, 2020)

Yes, I go for comfort not looks.

Has your local shopping centre/mall got walkways marked out to aid social distancing?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2020)

*No idea..*. I haven't been in a Mall for months possibly since last year even , I shop on the high street on the odd occasion I don't buy online


*You eat fish at least once a week *


----------



## Gemma (Oct 16, 2020)

Yes

You like eating sardines


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2020)

No

Do you watch a lot of television


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2020)

* I say No*.... Depends what you call a lot... probably about 6 hours a week 

*Do you use chillies or hot spices in most of your recipes ?*


----------



## Gemma (Oct 17, 2020)

_No_

Are you a bird watcher?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2020)

Not really.  I only watch them if they happen to come into my field of vision.  

Do spiders frighten you?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2020)

*No.*..but I don't like them in my house

*Can you watch the world go by from your window?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2020)

Only a little bit of the world.  I don't live on a busy street.  

Do you have more than one refrigerator?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2020)

*No.*.. ( more than one freezer tho') 

*Do you use a power bank charger for your phone ?*


----------



## Gemma (Oct 17, 2020)

No

Do you have a pond on your property?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 18, 2020)

nope

can you type without looking at keyboard


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)

*Yes*

*Do you have google home hub..or Amazon Alexa at home *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2020)

Yes, Alexa.  She's a great little timer.  Don't use her for much else.

If you have a Google hub or Alexa, do you have shopping enabled?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)

*No.*.. I keep meaning to do it then forget 

*Do you buy new dishes and cutlery on a regular basis ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2020)

(LOL - I have no interest in having Alexa do my shopping for me.   Nor of having my grands "accidentally" place an order on my behalf.)

No.  I buy new dishes and cutlery only when my supply dwindles due to breakage, evaporation (Where _did_ those forks go?), or they start to look tired.  So maybe every 10-15 years.  It was more often when my kids were young and doing the dishes were among their household chores.  

You've owned at least one convertible automobile.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)

*NO.*. hubs has, but not me...

*You would be happy to swim in the ocean*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2020)

Yes and no.  I'm happier swimming in a pool, but love being by the ocean and wading in it.  Swimming in it - not so much.  

You've gone windsurfing.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 18, 2020)

No, there is a wind-surfing beach not far away but a woman was killed by one while walking her dog, so I avoid it.


Have you taken part in marine archaeology?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2020)

*No , but I would have loved to in the past given the opportunity..*

*Same question*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2020)

*No, but do enjoy documentaries about it.

Do you like well-done toast?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 18, 2020)

No

Do you enjoy the Winter


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2020)

*Yes

Do you have a love seat?*


----------



## Gemma (Oct 18, 2020)

Yes

Can you touch your toes without bending your knees?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 18, 2020)

Yes

Do you use aerosol air freshener?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2020)

*Yes..Occasionally, after my husband has been in the loo *

*Do you eat fruit veggies every day*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2020)

Absolutely yes.  Lots and lots of them. 

You have at least 100 pens and pencils in your house.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2020)

*Yes.*. ( we have a stationery cupboard) 

*you still have your tonsils*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2020)

Yes

You still have your female organs


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2020)

*Yes... *

*It gets dark at 6pm where you are *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2020)

Re the female organ question - most of my GFs are missing at least some of theirs due to partial hysterectomies.  Mine remain intact - for all the good they're doing me!  

No, it's still light here at 6:00 pm. 

You've got several old phones floating around your house.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2020)

*Yes..* all in mint condition tho'... I should really sell them

( sorry about your friends, SS..my mother had ,  and both my little sisters have had hysterectomies )



*You gave birth naturally* ( women obvs)


----------



## Gemma (Oct 19, 2020)

No...Had C-sections

You wish you had more children than you have now.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2020)

No.  Three was/is enough.   

If you could redo, you'd have timed the spacing or timing of your children.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2020)

*Yes...

The floors in your house are creaky  ( that's not a euphemism )   *


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 19, 2020)

*No

Your refrigerator is chrome.*


----------



## Gemma (Oct 20, 2020)

No

Have you ever attended a political rally?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

yes

have you gone shopping lately without a mask?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 20, 2020)

No

Are cases of covid soaring in your community?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

no

you think it will take another year to get rid of C-19


----------



## Gemma (Oct 20, 2020)

Yes...probably longer

Do you know anyone that is going through cancer treatment?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

yes... God Bless them...

Have you ever heard the saying, take a cat by the tail (mentally) and spin around in a circle, you will hit someone who has cancer, or nobody someone who has cancer...


----------



## StarSong (Oct 20, 2020)

Not in reference to cancer

One of your relatives is a firefighter


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

Nope

You need to go and get some groceries today?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 20, 2020)

Not yet. Still have a few days worth of fresh produce in the fridge.  

You go grocery shopping once a week or more.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 20, 2020)

no

was it or is it sunny where you are today?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2020)

*Yes..it was, but now it's dark*

*You keep your passwords written down*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 20, 2020)

Absolutely not.  I remember some, the rest are in a password keeper.   

Your passwords for financials are incredibly complex.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2020)

No.

You employ a house cleaner.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2020)

*No

You have already purchased Halloween candy.*


----------



## Gemma (Oct 20, 2020)

No

Do you have trick or treaters?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 20, 2020)

Yes

Are you looking forward to Thanksgiving ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 21, 2020)

No, we don't have it in Britain


Will you be sending Christmas gifts by post this year?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2020)

*No...*

*Is it raining where you are this morning ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2020)

No.  I wish.

You own an emerald.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes, a very tiny one.


Do you think a girl should keep the ring when an engagement is called off?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2020)

hmmmm... too many variables.. but generally speaking.. *No

Is it warm enough today for you to be wearing short sleeves ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes.  

You like marinated artichokes.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2020)

*False.*..arrcchhhh 

*You know how to Dance Scottish highland dancing*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2020)

*No!

You avoid using lard when you cook.*


----------



## Gemma (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes

You wear lipstick.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2020)

False.  I wear other makeup but never lipstick.  Funny story - when my daughter was about to get married, my son's GF, her mother & I were chatting in the hallway.  Someone rushed over and said I was needed for photos right away.  The GF's mom said, "You need some lipstick."  GF, knowing I don't even own lipstick said, "I got this" and kissed me square on the lips.  She and I were very close and had a super-relaxed relationship.  Her mother, who was much more conservative was shocked.  GF looked critically at her handiwork, then used her finger to spread the lipstick properly, and said, "You're good to go!"  LOL - Haven't thought about that since it happened ten years ago.  Alas, she and my son split up...  

You wear mascara.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2020)

*No-ish, very rarely

You have carved a pumpkin this week.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 22, 2020)

No, Hallowe'en has been cancelled


Do you save aluminium foil and use it again?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 22, 2020)

Yes, if I'm using it as a pan for my toaster oven and it only gets crumbs on it.  Otherwise, no.  

You've made pumpkin pie from a pumpkin and prefer it to pie you have made with canned pumpkin.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2020)

*No

You often forget birthdays, anniversaries etc.*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2020)

*Yes...*

*For those of you who are in lockdown.. you find yourself making plans for travel when lockdown is lifted *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 22, 2020)

No.  I don't but my husband does.  

Do you find yourself yearning for familiar vacations these days rather than wanting to explore new places?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)

no

are you getting the itch to travel again


----------



## Gemma (Oct 23, 2020)

No

Did you get a flu shot?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 23, 2020)

*No

Do you take in stray animals?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 23, 2020)

No.  There aren't many stray animals here - the coyotes would make short work of them.  

Have you bought any pumpkin flavored foods and drinks this season?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2020)

*No* I hate pumpkin...but as we don't celebrate thanksgiving in the UK, Pumpkin isn't very popular generally except to use as Lanterns at Halloween ..

*Do you ride a bike  for exercise ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 23, 2020)

No - I stopped riding bikes in my twenties and don't think I could maintain my balance on one.  

Have you ever used a fire extinguisher?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 23, 2020)

No

Do you cry easily?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2020)

*Yes...*

*Do you have shoulder pads in some of your clothes*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 24, 2020)

nope

do you have knee pads you use often?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2020)

*Yes..*. I have a dodgy knee so I have to use knee pads if I have to kneel anywhere or I'd be in a lot of pain

*Are you spending any of this weekend carrying out home repairs *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2020)

Yes, but only minor upkeep repairs. 

Have you ever gradually eaten everything in your freezer with the idea of starting over?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2020)

*No 

Do you like watching fake wrestling?*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2020)

*No..*

*Have you ever dyed your hair a primary colour ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 25, 2020)

No.  

Does your carefully nested collection of Tupperware-type plastic containers disintegrate into a jumble within a week of when you last organized it?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 25, 2020)

No

Will you be having company at Christmas?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

Nope

will black Friday be busy this year do you think?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2020)

*yes*

*Is it cold where you are ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

yes

Is it snowing where you are yet?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 26, 2020)

No...50 degrees, chilly, cloudy, heard lawnmower this morning.

You socialize with your neighbors.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2020)

Yes and no.  We invite a few to parties, chat outside with everyone and lend a hand as needed, but not otherwise.  As the old saying, familiarity breeds contempt.  We don't get overly close with our neighbors.  

You borrow DVDs from your library


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2020)

*No*

*You prefer non-fiction to fiction*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2020)

Not guilty.  I often have one of each type of book going at the same time, or at least I did before life became so incredibly stressful.  Now I need the escape and read at least 3-1 fiction over NF.

You avoid books and movies that depict violence, particularly violence against children.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2020)

*Absolutely Guilty..*. I cannot abide watching violence of any kind  in films, especially to children or animals.

*You've eaten eggs today *


----------



## Gemma (Oct 26, 2020)

Yes

You like to go fly fishing


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 26, 2020)

No

You are prepared if the power goes out?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2020)

Yes, though we don't frame it that way in our minds.  We're prepared for a major earthquake which tends to bring power failures among other challenges.  

You've taken an animal to the vet within the past three months.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2020)

*No...but my daughter has..

Have you been caught in the midst of a hurricane or Earthquake... *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2020)

Yes.  Major earthquake. Not a fun ride no matter how Universal Studios tries to pretty up the experience.  So much damage for such a short period of shaking.  

Based on the label's list of ingredients, you sometimes take a crack at reproducing a food that's commercially available.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2020)

*True*..not so much lately but in the past yes

*Good question... same again*


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 28, 2020)

*No

You have a really long pepper grinder.*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2020)

*No*

*Do you put a sock and shoe on before putting  on the other sock and shoe ?*


----------



## Gemma (Oct 28, 2020)

No

Do you sip a cold beverage through a straw?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 29, 2020)

Nope

do you like lemon and water?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2020)

*No*

*Do you always eat Breakfast ?*


----------



## Gemma (Oct 29, 2020)

Yes

Do you always eat lunch?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2020)

*No...*

*Have you noticed since the lockdown that more people seem to have dogs...?*


----------



## Gemma (Oct 29, 2020)

No

Is it raining where you live?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2020)

*Yes...*

*Do you feed pigeons ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 29, 2020)

No, but I do have a hummingbird feeder that gets a lot of action.  

Do you have certain plants in your garden specifically because they attract butterflies?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2020)

*Yes...Verbena 


Do you listen/watch  the news every day *


----------



## StarSong (Oct 29, 2020)

No, but I do read news every day.

Do you find yourself reducing your news intake to help reduce your anxiety level?


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 30, 2020)

Yes

Would it not be wonderful to hear nothing but good news today?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2020)

*Yes...*

*Has anyone here had good news today ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2020)

Sure.  Record numbers of voters are turning out in the US.  I see that as very good news.  

Have any of your friends texted you photos of their kids or grands in adorable Halloween garb?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2020)

No.

You have a Jack O'lantern outside your door.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2020)

NO...

We're going  into a second national Lockdown here ..as of  Thursday, which will mean closure of hair salons, hospitality, bars, non essential  shops, no travel , etc _again_, and no  visitors to the house or garden.. ...  could you cope  with a second lockdown ?


----------



## jerry old (Oct 31, 2020)

for the sake of myself, 
for the sake of others
will tolerate lock down

The surge continues, South America first, then here, now Europe, Mideast, Africa
lock down has to be world wide to be successful


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2020)

@jerry old , I think we might have been the first after China to go into Lockdown last March and we were in lockdown for months. Hundreds of businesses didn't survive. Now we're going into a whole country wide lockdown _again... _


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2020)

Back to yes or no. 
Could I survive a second lockdown?  Yes, but many businesses probably could not.

Do you suppose salons and other service businesses will operate on the sly in hopes of staying alive?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2020)

*Yes..*. although many will not be able to be in the position to do so... but hairdressers I think..yes 

*Have you ever received an item from Amazon you didn't order ?*


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2020)

No.  I wish... 

Same question.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2020)

*Yes*..I got something today... apparently it's a complicated scam for 5 star reviews  or so I've read.. but anyway.. for now it's mine for free and I won't be leaving any review

*Will you have family arriving from another country this Christmas *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 1, 2020)

No, but this is a question I'd always have answered in the negative.  

Are there purchases you've decided to put off until after Covid is in the rear view mirror?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2020)

*Yes.....*

*Do you use some kind of sleep aid ?*


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 1, 2020)

No...never have.

Have you ever called police about fighting neighbors (even if it was a long time àgo)?


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 1, 2020)

No.

Ever help a stray animal?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2020)

Yes

Will you go to see Santa this year?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 2, 2020)

Nope

Will there be any Santa parades this year?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 2, 2020)

Hard to say what small towns will do.  Our local area's December parade has been canceled.  Big US parades including the Thanksgiving morning Macy's Day Parade, the Hollywood Christmas Parade (Saturday after TG) and the Pasadena Rose Parade (New Year's Day) have all been canceled.  

If a parade were held in your town/city, would you attend?


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2020)

No ..   and not really because of the current situation 

Is the time change messing with your body clock?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 2, 2020)

Not really.  My body clock has been off for more than five years - an hour one way or another doesn't wreak the same havoc it did when I was younger.  

Do you prefer Spring Forward to Fall Back or are they equally disturbing to your body rhythms?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2020)

*Yes ?.*.... I prefer fall back... but neither really affects me now I don't go out to work 

*Do you and your partner have different sleep patterns *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 2, 2020)

Yes.  I go to bed a little earlier while he "watches TV" (meaning falls asleep in front of it), then he comes to bed 30 min to an hour after me.  I am usually up 2 hours before he is.  

Since Fall Back, is it now dark before 6:00 pm where you live?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 3, 2020)

No...closer to 6:30 pm

Are you tired of the political ads on TV?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 3, 2020)

Nope.  Don't even see them.  We record via DVR anything we watch on broadcast TV (as apposed to Netflix and other services) and watch the shows later, zipping through the commercials.  Even sports.  We record it and start watching that version 45 minutes into the game; we usually wind up synchronized with the live feed just as the event is ending.  

Does it seem to you that (at least in the US) there are many more elections than when we were kids? Most years (in LA, at least) there are interim elections in March, May, November and sometimes more.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 3, 2020)

No, not in this country.

Do you think it's right for all countries to adopt the system of democracy?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 4, 2020)

No.  I think all countries have the right to choose their own systems of government.

Did you have good hula hoop skills when you were a kid?


----------



## Millyd (Nov 5, 2020)

Yes I can still use one at 65 

Do you take time out  from what ever your doing to have a cup of tea coffee / cake / biscuit at the same time each day


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2020)

*No.*..not at the same time..I have tea all day long and cake or biscuits whenever I fancy one.. 

*Have your ice gritters been out gritting your roads yet ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2020)

*No, they come out during a snowfall and we've only had random flakes.

Did you have a set of encyclopedias as a child?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 5, 2020)

The good news, yes we did.  The bad news?  They were a 1933 edition handed down from who knows where.  Talk about out of date for kids writing papers in the 1960s!  

Did you have a swing that was suspended from a tree branch in your yard when you were a kid?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2020)

*No...and yes.*. ( no to one in our garden.. but yes to one we had in one of  my foster homes garden's... it was a huge garden with a massive tree at the bottom.. next to a  huge wall where trains ran beyond) 

Tonight we can hear fireworks going off everywhere because of Guy Fawkes celebrations, sound more like bombs than crackers .. *do you  like the sound of fireworks ?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 5, 2020)

I love everything about fireworks!  The sound, the sight, the smell, the percussion in my chest from the explosion, the whole shooting match (as it were).  

Are fireworks legal where you live? (They aren't here, but that doesn't seem to stop anyone and police don't bother to enforce the statutes.)


----------



## Gemma (Nov 5, 2020)

Yes

Are you prone to dry skin in the winter?


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2020)

No

Do you like Chocolate Icecream?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2020)

*NO* not particularly

*Do you prefer jumpers ( sweaters).. rather than cardigans *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 5, 2020)

No.  Much prefer zip front sweatshirts to pullovers and button front sweaters to pullovers.  Easier on and off and they don't mess up your hair, plus you can open them to control the temperature some.  

Same question: Do you prefer jumpers (pullover sweaters) rather than cardigans?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 5, 2020)

Yes

Do you wear jeans alot ?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2020)

*yes....*







*Do you jaywalk ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2020)

*Yes

Do you have a towel heater?*


----------



## Millyd (Nov 5, 2020)

Yes 

Do you still climb a ladder to do jobs inside and out


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 6, 2020)

Yes, but only if there's no choice.


At Christmas, do you give tips to the postman, binmen,etc?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2020)

*Yes..* ( and this year the postman will get a larger tip that usual given that he worked all through the long lockdown)

*You use small individual heaters in rooms rather than put the central  heating on in the house *


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 6, 2020)

Yes, in the evenings I find that the central heating isn't adequate, so I use electric fires.(One of my birds is fascinated by the flame effect and sits in front gazing at it).

Catalogues for older people seem to assume that everyone's feet get wider with age, is this true of yours?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2020)

*No....*

*Do you have a Greenhouse or  if you have no garden ..do you have an allotment ?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 6, 2020)

No on the greenhouse, yes on the a garden.  

Do you use cloth napkins?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2020)

No.

You eat too many sweets.


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2020)

Yes

Do you do your own lawn maintenance?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 6, 2020)

No

Do you have automatic sprinkler systems for your yards?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 6, 2020)

No

Do you have smoke alarms and carbon monoxide sensors in your home?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2020)

*yes...*

*Do you live near a Fire station... *


----------



## Gemma (Nov 6, 2020)

No

Do you have a fire hydrant close to your home?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 6, 2020)

Yes, close enough. 

Do you go outside to see what's happening if vehicles using  emergency lights or sirens go past your house?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 6, 2020)

Yes

Do you like riding on a motorcycle


----------



## Gemma (Nov 6, 2020)

Yes

Are you sort of a backseat driver?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 6, 2020)

no

Do you like to go to amusement parks?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2020)

Disneyland once every few years, otherwise no.  Been there done that so many times.  Also, many rides make me sick to my stomach. 

Have you ever ridden out a major hurricane?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2020)

*Yes... ( and my roof came off)*

*Are you a taxi for your neighbours if they are taking a trip to the airport*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2020)

No.  That's a job for Uber...

Would you call a neighbor for a ride to the airport?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2020)

*No..but I know people here who do...*

*Do you watch TV movies a lot *


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2020)

*Yes (not made-for-TV movies, but old films)

Do you follow celebs on Twitter?*


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2020)

No

Do you have wooden floors?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2020)

*No...*

*Do you travel by train often *


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2020)

No.

Do you feel achy in the morning?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2020)

*Yes...*

*Would you allow your children to live with you again ?*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 8, 2020)

NO!

Would you?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 8, 2020)

If they needed short-term help to get back on their feet, I would welcome them in.  After all, they'll get the house eventually anyway...

Do you have linoleum on any floors?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 8, 2020)

Just small pieces to protect the carpet from my guinea pigs. (They sit by the radiator when it's cold).


Do you have your own carpet washer machine?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 8, 2020)

I do, but it's seen better days.  As have my and my husband's backs.  We now prefer to hire someone to shampoo the carpets once a year rather than pushing that heavy machine back and forth.  We'll have them done again, post-pandemic.   

When your wall-to-wall carpeting needs replacing, are you considering a different type of flooring? Hardwood or "engineered wood" or ceramic tile, perhaps?


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2020)

Yes!  probably engineered wood  

Do you own a dog?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2020)

*No..*. but I feel like my grandfurkids are just as much mine as my daughters'... 

Is your watch Gold ?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2020)

My everyday watch is stainless steel.  I do own a couple of 14K watches but haven't worn either in decades.  

Do you have a lot of expensive jewelry that you no longer wear?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 9, 2020)

Yes

Does your spouse cook for you sometimes?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2020)

Yes, of course.  

Have you seen your children or grandchildren within the past month?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 9, 2020)

No...Daughters live out of state, grandson is deployed, is in the Navy.

Has your life changed drastically this year?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2020)

Yes.  Hasn't nearly everybody's?  

You feel comfortable with the amount of supplies in your home in case of a lockdown, spike or civil unrest.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 9, 2020)

Yes

Do you know anyone who is struggling to pay their debts?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2020)

Not personally, which is to say no friends or family have shared that info with me.  Given the state of the economy and news reports, I know many are in financial trouble though.  

Same question: Do you know anyone who is struggling to pay their debts?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2020)

*No.*..but again I know there are many out there, so I'm very lucky not to be one of them 

*Do you have your groceries delivered in preference to going to the store ?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2020)

No.  I mostly buy fresh produce and want to see and touch before buying.

Would you buy grapes or cherries without tasting one first?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 11, 2020)

Yes

Do you like avocados?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2020)

NO.. 

*Do you eat from a tray in front of the TV*


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 11, 2020)

No

Do you always drink a beverage with your meal?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 11, 2020)

Yes

Do you sometimes eat breakfast food for dinner?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 11, 2020)

Yes

Do you drink coffee in the evening?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2020)

No  Mornings only

Doyou snack between lnch and supper?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 12, 2020)

No

Are you enjoying the time change with it getting during earlier?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2020)

No.  I wish they'd figure it out once and for all, and then leave it alone.

Do you drink herbal teas in the evening?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2020)

*No..I don't drink herbal teas period..*

*If applicable ... are your children very different from each other ?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2020)

All have very similar political, religious and moral stances, though their personalities have always been quite different.

If applicable, are your children/or siblings close - do they see each other on their own or only during family "command performance" type occasions?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 12, 2020)

Yes, my children are all close and, although they live in different countries, meet up whenever they can.


Do you still enjoy attending music concerts?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2020)

Yes (during normal times, of course)

Do you watch concerts on television?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2020)

*Yes..*

*Have you ever been to a live  recording of a TV show ?*


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 14, 2020)

No.

Have you ever been in a play?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 14, 2020)

Not since middle school.  

Would you want to be in a play?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2020)

*Yes i have been... but I wouldn't want to now 

Do you have interest in the politics of a country other than your own ?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 14, 2020)

Yes.  Many.

If you could wave a magic wand and relocate your family and friends along with you, would you leave your country for another that you've already picked out?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2020)

*Yes.*.. New Zealand 

*Same question *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 14, 2020)

Yes.  Canada or New Zealand.  Maybe snowbird in Grand Cayman.  

Would you choose in an area similar to your own population-wise?  Rural, urban or suburban?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2020)

*Yes.. (rural)

Can you ride a horse *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 15, 2020)

Yes.  We had a couple of quarter horses during my teen years.

When you were younger and organized church, school or other gatherings, did you quickly learn who'd always come through for you, and you for them?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2020)

*No* I was too trusting... still am to a certain extent to this day 

*Your purse/wallet  is red... *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 16, 2020)

No.  Purple.  My granddaughter's favorite color.  And it's got stickers all over it.  ♥

Do you often turn on the radio or music when you're cooking or baking?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2020)

*No...

Do you practice yoga?*


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2020)

No.

Do you like to shop for groceries?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 16, 2020)

No, it's a necessary chore.


Do you enjoy choosing gifts for others?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2020)

*Yes...

You wash your hair every time you shower *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2020)

Yes.  

You use bar soap rather than liquid.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2020)

*No.*..although I use bar soap in my clothes drawers to make them smell nice 

*You will put out a large Christmas tree this year *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2020)

False.  We stopped a few years ago.  Our male dog doesn't differentiate between indoor and outdoor trees.  After ten years of battling against a 12 pound opponent who generated fresh ammo every few hours, we surrendered. 

You've already started decorating for Christmas, Hanukah, Kwanzaa, or whatever December holiday you celebrate (assuming that you celebrate one).


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2020)

False

You are a Starwars fan.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 18, 2020)

No

Back on yes/no


----------



## Gemma (Nov 18, 2020)

Yes

You watch the Hallmark channel.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2020)

*No

Do you believe that you get what you pay for ?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2020)

Yes, usually.  

Do you "bargain" with vendors, shopkeepers and contractors?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2020)

Not in this country but overseas *yes... 

Did you know the word Canapé is literally  French for Sofa  ?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2020)

No, but not too surprised.  Oh, those wacky French!

You ship holiday gifts.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2020)

*Yes*
*
Do you take  regular med/s every day *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2020)

Yes.  Two in the AM along with my vitamins. 

Do you sometimes take something to help you fall asleep or stay asleep?


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2020)

Yes

Do you like your coffee black?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

*No
Do you Binge watch TV*


----------



## Gemma (Nov 19, 2020)

No

Are you currently reading a book?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 19, 2020)

Yes.  Always  

You usually eat a hot breakfast.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 19, 2020)

Yes...hubby makes one every morning for the both of us.

You have a weekly schedule as to when you do things...like laundry day, cleaning day, etc.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 19, 2020)

No.  I live free form.  Laundry and housecleaning are kept up on a regular basis, but not by a schedule.  I'm too bratty to live by a schedule.

At some point in your life your evening meal had a set day of the week menu. Like meat loaf on Mondays, spaghetti on Tuesdays, etc.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 19, 2020)

No

You answer your email expediently.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 19, 2020)

Typically, yes, though the missives needing responses tend to be more by text than emails these days.

Which spawns the next question: 
Do you get more texts than emails from friends and family?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 19, 2020)

No...have no cell phone signal where I live which they know, so it's contact me by email or by landline to keep in touch.

You talk on your cell phone while shopping.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

*No...absolutely not..*. ( I hate that, because people are not paying attention to where they're walking) 

*You buy used items from Facebook et al*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 19, 2020)

Yes, I've had a few very good Craigslist scores but never shopped on Facebook (rarely check in there anymore).

You have friends who get skeeved out at the very thought of buying used items.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2020)

*Yes ( my daughter for one) 

If you have the TV on while you read, you can't concentrate *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 19, 2020)

Yes.  

You wear headphones when listening to something on your computer.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2020)

Nope

Do you have a Valentine's for this year?


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)

No! (Valentines day is my birthday, so will celebrate it as usual)

Do you listen to audio books?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 20, 2020)

No, I prefer to read a book myself


After watching a film based on a book, do you ever then buy the book?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2020)

*Yes

Do you feel refreshed in the morning after sleeping *


----------



## Gemma (Nov 20, 2020)

Yes

You consider yourself a night owl.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 20, 2020)

No, absolutely not...I'm a lark. I have to force myself to stay in bed until it's a reasonable time to get up.


Do you do exercises first thing in the morning?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 20, 2020)

Yes on the exercises.  (I'm also a lark though for most of my life I was a night owl)

Do you get dressed and ready for the day before your morning coffee, tea, OJ, whatever?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2020)

*No.*.. I just shove on some jogging pants and a top , brush my teeth and head for the kettle 

*Do you drive with your windows rolled down *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 20, 2020)

Yes, partially rolled down.  

You miss those little wind wing windows that cars had before mfrs changed side windows to single panes of glass.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 20, 2020)

Definitely yes!

The seat belt dinger drives you nuts because it won't stop making noise until you buckle up.


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)

Yes!

You love sunny afternoons.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2020)

*Yes.*. sometimes..  but I love rainy afternoons better if I don't have to go out 

*You've ridden in a London Black Cab *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 20, 2020)

No.  Never been to London.  Will get there when I go to England to visit Holly though.   

You appreciate most poetry.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 21, 2020)

Yes, and write it.


Do you wash the dishes after every meal even when it's only been for yourself?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2020)

Not necessarily immediately.  I have a huge farm-style sink (that I love).  I keep a large Tupperware bowl in it that acts like a mini-sink.  While prepping meals or after eating we fill the bowl with warm soapy water, then place the dishes in that.  The dishes soak for a bit, maybe 10 mins, maybe an hour, but rarely longer than that.  Hubby is equally good about washing the dishes.  We've always been very considerate couple and don't leave messes for each other.

Do you typically read the SF introductions page or wait to see if someone becomes active before bothering with it.


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2020)

Yes, I do.

Are you a bird feeder?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2020)

Yes, hummingbirds.  

You have a birdbath on your property.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2020)

*Yes..*. and we're pedantic about keeping the water clean in it

*Have you eaten cake today ?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2020)

Not yet, but soon.  Very soon.  Dessert is my birthright.  

You look up movies on Rotten Tomatoes before adding them to your Netflix or Prime queue.


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2020)

No

You drink more than 3 cups of coffee/tea a day.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2020)

*Yes...I have Tea on an intravenous drip 

You've had KFC lately *


----------



## Gemma (Nov 21, 2020)

No..no KFC by me

You use mayo on your burgers.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2020)

*No < I really don't eat burgers

You've posted a letter recently *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2020)

No

Are you gonna fly somewhere soon?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 22, 2020)

No

You are looking forward to the first big snowstorm.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2020)

*Yes..as long as I don't have to drive in it


You have more than 4 grandchildren *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2020)

No.  Only two.  

You have more grand fur children than grand human children.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2020)

*Yes.*..I have no grandchildren only grandfurkids 

*You have a neighbour who leaves a barking dog alone when they're out *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2020)

No, thank goodness.  

You think the Covid precautions will mostly disappear by late spring/early summer.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2020)

*No, but remain cautiously optimistic.

You have reprimanded someone for not wearing a mask properly.*


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)

No, 

You love to dance.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2020)

No

You can jump on one foot


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

*Yes

Do you believe in Aliens?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)

No

Have you checked your cat/truck to make sure all liquids are up for winter


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

Hubby stays on top of the vehicles.  

Do you use any vehicles so rarely these days that you keep the batteries on trickle chargers (our RV is).


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes

Did you get snow last night?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

No.  It hasn't snowed here in over 30 years.  

When you get unseasonable weather does it feel like an exciting event?


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2020)

No, Not Snow

Do YOU sometimes eat last night's leftovers for breakfast?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

*No

You eat steak often *


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2020)

*No

Your favorite recipe book has food stains!*


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)

No

You are a Star Trek fan.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2020)

*No.*..altho' I don't mind watching the occasional episode

*You take sleeping pills at night *


----------



## Gemma (Nov 23, 2020)

No

When you head hits the pillow, you are out light a light.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

No

You are a restless sleeper.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 23, 2020)

No

You sleep with 2 pillows.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2020)

*No, 4

Your bedroom has 2 or more windows.*


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)

No

Your laundry room is off your kitchen


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*NO*..not in this house, but yes in my other home 

*You prefer rain over snow *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2020)

Yes

You have a drink with a meal


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2020)

Yes, always.  

Your cellphone has a cover that folds like a book.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*No..*.my old phone had that, but this Iphone doesn't.. too fiddly for me 

*You get a fright if you catch yourself unexpectedly in the mirror*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2020)

Yes, I'm sad to say.  When did I get so old???

You would probably contemplate a suicide plan if you received an Alzheimer's diagnosis.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 24, 2020)

No

You know someone who has or had Alzheimer's.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*Yes 

You have an inherited condition in your family that you're concerned you might get *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2020)

Not unless you count a family history of coronary vascular diseases and diabetes. 

You've walked close relatives with AD or other dementia through the final years of their lives.


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2020)

No, I haven't had the privilege.

You are the proud owner of a vegetable garden.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2020)

*Nope

You like flannel sheets.*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2020)

*No

You still put washing out on a line to dry *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2020)

No, but I tumble the wrinkles out in the dryer for about 10 minutes, then hang it on a pole in my garage to let it finish drying. 

You don't bother with fabric softener or dryer sheets.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2020)

*No, I use the dryer sheets.

You have hanging indoor plants.*


----------



## Gemma (Nov 24, 2020)

No

You burn scented candles.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2020)

*Yes!

Your favorite tea is ginseng.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2020)

No

You have a favorite Ice Cream


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2020)

*Yes 

Your always wear a watch *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 25, 2020)

No

Are you right handed


----------



## Gemma (Nov 25, 2020)

Yes

Are you religious?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2020)

Not especially, but consider myself spiritual

Have your religious beliefs changed over time?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2020)

*No, never belonged to a religion.

Does your chewing gum lose its flavor on the bedpost overnight?*


----------



## Gemma (Nov 25, 2020)

No

You have a fly swatter and use it.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2020)

*Yes..

You have a shoehorn and use it ?*


----------



## Gemma (Nov 25, 2020)

Yes

You wear earmuffs in the winter.


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2020)

No

You are tall


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2020)

*No, 5'3"

You are taller than your same-sex parent.*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2020)

*No*

(but all my other siblings are)

*You stay in hotels on a regular basis *


----------



## Gemma (Nov 25, 2020)

No

You are afraid of snakes.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2020)

No

you drink lots of water every day


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2020)

Yes, I do. (water in coffee counts right?)

You always wake up happy.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 26, 2020)

Yes

You drink cranberry juice.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2020)

Yes, presuming there's some vodka in there to water it down.  Otherwise, no.

You occasionally indulge in cream liqueurs like Baileys.


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2020)

Yes

Christmas is your favorite holiday.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2020)

Yes, yes, yes!  

When your pet comes to you for more food, you give it to him even if it isn't time for more. (Guess who just came begging - and got extra in his bowl!)


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2020)

Guilty as charged.

Your favorite season is Spring


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2020)

*False

It's foggy and icy where you are or it will be tonight....* ( it's pitch dark here and freezing fog, we just drove home in it )


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2020)

False.  Warm, sunny and very windy.  

Your current weather is fairly typical of this time of year.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

False

You have a favourite cup you use every morning?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

*True*

(very icy and thick fog here this morning btw)...

* You get snail mail most mornings *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

No

Is it winter now for most members here?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2020)

True because most SF members are in the northern hemisphere.  However "winter" is a relative term.  Florida and Southern California's winters are nothing like Ontario's winters (my sister lives in the Toronto suburbs and we frequently compare notes).

You've had a colonoscopy within the past five years.


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

True (Last week to be exact)

Your favorite fruit is watermelon.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

( Hope your results were nothing to be concerned about @Tish)

*No


You use combined shampoo and conditioner *


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2020)

No.  Separate, plus a dab of leave in conditioner after I wash my hair to make it more manageable. 

You know someone who stopped washing her hair with shampoo, just lathers it a bit with conditioner and rinses it out.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2020)

*No.*..but I've heard of people doing it *ugh* 

*Do you get regular pedicures *


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> ( Hope your results were nothing to be concerned about @Tish)
> 
> *No
> 
> ...


Just the usual 2 years check-up.


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)

Yes I do

You love watching the moon rise.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2020)

*No

You prefer clutch purses over those with handles/straps.*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*No


You have various nature Apps on your phone *


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2020)

Nope

Have you ever had an ultrasound done where they put radiation dye in you


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

*Yes*...it's a horrible sensation makes you think you're wetting yourself.. but you're not 

*Has anyone had an operation that meant being unable to walk for a period of time *


----------



## Gemma (Nov 28, 2020)

No

Do you have days where you feel like doing nothing at all?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2020)

Do you mean like today?  Yes.  

Have you broken out your Christmas tee shirts and sweatshirts yet?


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2020)

No

You love watching the sun set


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2020)

Only if I'm near the beach.. otherwise* No 

Do you spend much time at the beach in summer ?*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2020)

Not as much as I'd like.  Just walk the beach though in the mornings or evenings though.  I've never been one to put down a towel and cook in the sun.  

You like cruises because you love the ocean, not because of the ports.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2020)

*No, never been on a cruise

You often get seasick and/or carsick.*


----------



## Gemma (Nov 28, 2020)

No

Your an avid swimmer.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2020)

*Yes

You have an office in your home?*


----------



## Gemma (Nov 29, 2020)

Yes

Your utilities bills are high in the winter.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 29, 2020)

No.  They're dramatically higher in the summer (air conditioning).

For about six months a year (all told) you need neither AC nor heat because outdoor temperatures are so pleasant.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2020)

*Yes

In winter you have a lot of fog because you live in a valley ?*


----------



## Gemma (Nov 29, 2020)

No

You would rather work for a female than a male.


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

No makes no difference to me.

You have wooden blinds


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2020)

*True.*..white ones

*You prefer coca cola over any other type of fizzy drink*


----------



## Gemma (Nov 29, 2020)

No

You enjoy shrimp scampi.


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)

No

You prefer wooden floors to carpet


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

Yes

You prefer wholewheat to white bread


----------



## StarSong (Nov 30, 2020)

Yes, though I rarely eat any bread at all.  

You prefer garbanzo beans to black beans.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2020)

No.. Love black Beans

Do you normally have a morning snack


----------



## Gemma (Nov 30, 2020)

No

You believe a spoonful of sugar helps the medicine go down.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 30, 2020)

Sure - if it tastes really yucky.

When you were a kid you made cinnamon toast by toasting bread, spreading it with butter and then topping it with cinnamon and a teaspoon of sugar.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 30, 2020)

Yes

You prefer confectioner sugar on top of buttered waffles than maple syrup.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 30, 2020)

No.  I can't eat confectioners sugar as a sprinkled topping - I wind up inhaling it and practically coughing my lungs out.  

You eat waffles without butter, just a little jam or syrup.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 30, 2020)

No

You'd rather use butter than margarine.


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2020)

No

You love taking pictures


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Just a few ..lol 

You often turn your pictures into videos*


----------



## Gemma (Nov 30, 2020)

No

You print and frame special photos to hang on your walls.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Yes

You have a specific TV or cinema room*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2020)

*No

You enjoy pool or billiards.*


----------



## Gemma (Nov 30, 2020)

Yes...Pool

Can you tap dance?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2020)

*Yes.*..or rather, I used to be able to... 

*Same question*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 1, 2020)

No


You have bought new winter boots


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)

Nope

You bought your turkey already for Christmas


----------



## Gemma (Dec 1, 2020)

No

You are looking forward to ringing in the new year.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)

Yes

Are you sad to see 2020 go


----------



## Gemma (Dec 1, 2020)

No...it can't go soon enough

You are hoping for some positive news next week.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 1, 2020)

Yes

Have we not waited for positive news since March 2020


----------



## Gemma (Dec 1, 2020)

Yes

Are you afraid of death?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

*No-*-just a painful lingering one...

*Have you had a recent appointment with a doctor ?*


----------



## Gemma (Dec 1, 2020)

No

Do you go to a doctor more than twice a year?


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2020)

Yes

You love saying up on NewYears eve.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2020)

*No.*.not any more

*You carry money in your pocket rather than in a purse or wallet *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 2, 2020)

Yes

Are you usually in bed by 9:00 at night!


----------



## Gemma (Dec 2, 2020)

No...1am is the earliest. 

You have snow to shovel this morning.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2020)

LOL - Nope.  No snow here.  78 and breezy today.

You have a snow blower.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2020)

*No... 

You're short-sighted*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2020)

No.  I only need glasses for up close and reading, not for driving or TV.  

You're looking at Christmas sales on line but nothing intrigues you.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2020)

*No, I'm looking and I'm intrigued.

You have more than 25 holiday gifts left to buy.*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2020)

Good Lord *NO.*.. thank Goodness I don't have that many to buy for... 

*Despite the lockdown you will be visiting family or have them visit you *


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2020)

No

You have a Dreamweaver.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2020)

*No, never heard of it

You can play the piano.*


----------



## Gemma (Dec 2, 2020)

No

You like polka music.


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2020)

Yes

You have wind-chimes.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 2, 2020)

No

You cry easily.


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2020)

No

You like singing in the shower.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 3, 2020)

No

You go to the basement to do your laundry


----------



## Gemma (Dec 3, 2020)

No

You use a food processor.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 3, 2020)

I have one but only use it a couple of times a year.  Never got into the habit.  I have friends who use theirs nearly every day.  

You grind coffee beans.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 3, 2020)

Yes...occasionally

You have a keurig coffee maker.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2020)

*No *but my daughter has...

*You always have a cold drink with meals *


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

Yes

You have afternoon tea


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2020)

*Yes*..and breakfast, mid morning, lunch, early afternoon, mid afternoon.. evening..supper.. dinner.. 

*You  straighten your hair regularly *


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2020)

*No, it's straight enough

You make smoothies at home.*


----------



## Gemma (Dec 3, 2020)

No

You prefer fruit pies over cream pies.


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

Yes

You don't like frozen dinners


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

*No..( I like the occasional ones) 

You have more than one freezer...*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2020)

Yes.  Four to be exact.  (2 regular refrigerators, one that was converted to a kegerator but still has a top freezer and one upright freezer.)

You go through periods where you try to not buy anymore frozen foods so you can concentrate on plowing through what you've already got.


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2020)

No 

You miss summer


----------



## Gemma (Dec 4, 2020)

No

You enjoy all four seasons throughout the year.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

*Yes*

*You have a mobile library which comes around your area *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 4, 2020)

No

You have taxi service in your area.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2020)

No, but a taxi can be called.  In addition, there are plenty of Ubers around.

You prefer Ubers to taxis.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2020)

StarSong said:


> No, but a taxi can be called.  In addition, there are plenty of Ubers around.
> 
> You prefer Ubers to taxis.


*False..never been in an Uber... I rarely ever have to take a cab...

You only ever buy second-hand cars *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 4, 2020)

False

You like to ski.


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2020)

Yes

Same question.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)

*False never been ski-ing


How  about hot air ballooning.. like that ? *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 5, 2020)

Yes - I went once.  It was fun but also a little terrifying.  

You've been water skiing at least once in your life.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 5, 2020)

Yes

You see the glass half full rather than half empty.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)

Yes

Is it Saturday Morning where YOU are


----------



## Gemma (Dec 5, 2020)

Yes

Do you need to go out and run errands today?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)

Nope

Do YOU try not to go out and about on weekends when the rest of the world is out?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 5, 2020)

No

If you have a pet(s), do they wake you up in the morning?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)

Have a pet, but no he does not wake us up

Have you all done your Christmas Shopping?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 5, 2020)

No

Do you order pet food/supplies online?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)

No

Do you know how to drywall


----------



## Gemma (Dec 5, 2020)

Yes

Do you know how to paint a car?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)

Yes

Can You do your own plumbing in your home?


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2020)

No

Do you fix minor repairs yourself?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 5, 2020)

Yes

Do you not find Tradesman or Repair guys very expensive?


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2020)

Yes!

Do you like cheeseburgers?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2020)

*Yes.*..I had a Maccy-D cheeseburger the other day, first time in about 4 years.. they'd go bust waiting for me... 

*Have you eaten a burger today ? *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 5, 2020)

No

Have you drank hot cocoa yet?


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2020)

No

Have you put your Christmas lights up?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 6, 2020)

No

You like pork chops.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2020)

*No

You happily eat breakfast foods for supper *


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 6, 2020)

Yes

You look at online obituaries in cities you've lived in.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 7, 2020)

No, (never thought of it...but good idea)


Do you enjoy wandering around cemeteries, looking at old gravestones?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

*yes.*.... some hundreds years old graves tell a fascinating story... 

*Do you nap in the daytime ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 7, 2020)

Yes and No

Do YOU get up the same time every day?


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)

Yes

Do you have a furry alarm clock


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

Tish said:


> Yes
> 
> Do you have a furry alarm clock


took me a minute to realise you were talking about a pet...


----------



## Gemma (Dec 7, 2020)

Tish said:


> Yes
> 
> Do you have a furry alarm clock


 
Yes...my #1 cat will attack my feet if I move them slightly

Do you have many fast food restaurants in your city?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2020)

London?...lemme think... ..*YES !!

Do you live under a flight path *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 7, 2020)

No

Have you been told you are a level headed person?


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2020)

No ( never lol)

Do you enjoy a glass of wine .


----------



## Gemma (Dec 8, 2020)

Occasionally...yes

Same question


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 9, 2020)

Same answer...occasionally


Do you keep slippers by your bed, ready to slip on as soon as you get up?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2020)

*Yes.*.. but they're slip on sketchers now, since my 2 falls this year I no longer wear slippers 

*You have a foot rest where you sit at your computer *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 9, 2020)

No

You like sectional couches.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2020)

*No

You carry a photo around in your purse of a family member/s *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 9, 2020)

Funny you should ask that....No, I'm actually looking now for a new couch with a one piece seat


Do you have matching covers on your chairs?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2020)

* NO..*. I don't have chairs

I'll ask again....*You carry a photo around in your purse of a family member/s *


----------



## Millyd (Dec 9, 2020)

True matching to matching covers in my dinning chairs

You have recently given new items to a op shop that could be used as gifts.

( I gave the op shop a brand new fitness watch  ( Garmin ) watch yesterday I won in a raffle )
I didn’t need it as I have a new Apple Watch


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2020)

OK..not sure why my question is being ignored... but I'll ask for the third time... 


.*You carry a photo around in your purse of a family member/s *


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2020)

Yes, I do, of the Grandferals.

You like watching crime shows.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2020)

And yes Holly!  ... to family pictures in my purse

And No to crime shows

You enjoy  games shows.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2020)

yes

Do you like to go for walks in the cold winter months


----------



## Gemma (Dec 10, 2020)

Yes...especially when there is snow on the ground

You have taken your grandkids sled riding.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2020)

*False.*.I don't have GC's...

*You are a feeder or people accuse you of being one ... *


----------



## Millyd (Dec 10, 2020)

I don’t know what it means to be a “feeder” so can’t answer that.... care to enlighten me @hollydolly

You use a battery powered mower to cut your lawn


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2020)

@Millyd , a feeder is someone who constantly (usually to show love or affection)..want to cook and lots of food for people...

*Yes* about the mower...


*You like winters to be long so you can have an excuse to stay huddled up indoors *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 10, 2020)

No

You like cupcakes.


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2020)

No

You like snow


----------



## Gemma (Dec 10, 2020)

Yes

You like thunderstorms.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 10, 2020)

*Yes

You lack common sense.*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)

*Yes.*.. sometimes 

*You have white furniture in some part of your home *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2020)

No

Your couches and chairs are leather


----------



## Gemma (Dec 11, 2020)

No

You sleep on your right side.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2020)

*Yes, mainly...

Your nail varnish is always a shade of pink *


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2020)

No

You love the sound of rain.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 11, 2020)

Yes

You are tired of the Covid numbers rising.


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2020)

Yes!!

Your favorite part of the day is afternoons


----------



## Gemma (Dec 12, 2020)

No....early morning

You drink coffee in the evening.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2020)

*No

You were given the name  of one of your parents or grandparents*


----------



## Gemma (Dec 12, 2020)

No

You are happy with the name you were given.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2020)

Yes  Everyone calls me that

Are you left handed


----------



## Gemma (Dec 13, 2020)

No

You eat in front of the TV.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 13, 2020)

No

You know what you're cooking for dinner tonight.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 13, 2020)

Yes...BBQ Baby Back Ribs

You have a scheduled appointment this coming week.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2020)

*Yes - Hair appt


You'll cook beef for Christmas lunch *


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2020)

*Not sure yet

You will holiday tip your postal carrier.*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2020)

*Yes ..of course.*  We've  had the same postmen ( 2 of them who work different days ) for quite a few years now , always give *them* a tip at Christmas , and this year they worked every day through the 3 month lockdown as well.

*You have more than 3 winter coats *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 13, 2020)

Yes

You would like to have a fireplace in your home.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2020)

*No...I already have  a fireplace


Same question *


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2020)

I already have one

You have an Airconditioner.


----------



## Millyd (Dec 13, 2020)

Yes ducted evaporative 

You have solar panels that fully cover the cost of your electricity used


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 14, 2020)

Nope

Do you put raw ginger in your tea?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

*No.. *ugh*

Do you have aunts or uncles still alive ? *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 14, 2020)

No

You have high blood pressure and are treated for it.


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2020)

Yes on tablets for it.

You love the taste of brandy snap cookies


----------



## Gemma (Dec 14, 2020)

True

You can detect when someone is smiling at you when they wear their mask.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2020)

*No.. 

Your area will be in lockdown over Christmas *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2020)

Nope

You usually get everything you want for Christmas


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2020)

*Yes... if I ask for it 

will you be asking for anything this Christmas ? *


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2020)

No

You hate fruit cake


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2020)

*Yes* ( how did you know, @Tish) ? 

*You always have traditional foods on the holidays *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 15, 2020)

No

You like okra.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)

No

You cry peeling onions


----------



## Gemma (Dec 16, 2020)

No...not when peeling Vidalia onions

You eat vegetables everyday.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2020)

*Yes, with rare exceptions

You keep your onions in the fridge.*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2020)

*No...

You know someone who is seriously financially poor.,..*


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2020)

Yes

You like Irish Coffee


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2020)

*NO...

Someone has stolen something from you at some time *


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 17, 2020)

Yes

You enjoy baking.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2020)

*Yes

You have participated in a bake sale.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2020)

No

You have had a garage sale this year


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2020)

No

You have joined a sports venue


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

*Yes.*.. ( but due to our continual lockdowns (4th this year)...I've yet to be able to use it ) 

*You will be allowed to meet in a Bubble with your family this Christmas*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 18, 2020)

Yes

Every wonder what goes through Tellers minds when everyone walks in the bank with a mask and sunglasses on?


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2020)

No, pretty much know what goes through their mind.

Your pharmacy makes home deliveries.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

*No

Do your knuckles crack easily *


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2020)

*No, they used to

You have lost 50+ pounds sometime in your life.*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2020)

*Yes..*.when I gave birth.. (truly I was 3 stones overweight when I was pregnant with her .. 7 pound baby, and the rest was almost all water)  One of my brothers' said he didn't know whether to walk down the road with me or push me down like a beer barrel, I was so fat .. 

*Same question... *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)

Nope

Can you print from your cell to a printer?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 19, 2020)

Yes

Can you neatly fold a fitted sheet?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2020)

*No

Are you done with holiday baking?*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2020)

*Yes...

Do you make all your own Christmas crackers ? *


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2020)

No

Do you watch reality T.V. shows?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2020)

*No

Can you change a tire?*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

*Yes...


Can you ? *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 21, 2020)

Yes

You have closets that need cleaned out and reorganized.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 21, 2020)

Yes

You've done some cleaning and reorganizing during the safer-at-home periods.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

*Yes...

You prefer strong coffee *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 21, 2020)

No.  Moderate strength.  

You drink coffee with some sort of lightener and sweetener.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 21, 2020)

Yes

You are allergic to seafood.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2020)

*No

You received a holiday gift today.*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

*No.... 

You've dressed a tree and put lights on windows this year *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2020)

*No*

*You didn't decorate for reasons other than Covid.*
(Hubby & I have both been nursing shoulder injuries. Our daughter, SIL and grands offered to decorate for us, but we decided to pass on it since we were skipping all the parties and indoor company this year.)


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

*False.*. we did decorate a little.. we dressed the windows and the front door... 

*Your favourite alcoholic spirit  is Gin *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2020)

False, I hate the the taste and smell of gin.  

You like some rum drinks, particularly mojitos!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

hahaha...so do I with regard to the GIN, can't abide the smell much less the taste... 

*False*... no rum 


*Your playing Christmas music during the day this week to try and get in the Festive mood *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2020)

False.  I find it crazy repetitive.  I do have a mix of nearly 1000 of my favorite tunes on an iPod that I play during the holidays.  That music puts me more in the Christmas spirit much better than "White Christmas" ever could.
Speaking of which...

I'm so over "White Christmases" - guess I shoveled too many walks and driveways in my youth. How about you?


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2020)

No 

You like Eggnog


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2020)

Yes, though I only have a sip or two each holiday season.  

You like fruitcake.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2020)

*No.*.. never been a fan even as a child..

*if you nap late in the afternoon or evening, you can't sleep until the early hours *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 22, 2020)

No...don't take any naps

Your significant other snores and keeps you awake.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2020)

*No, no s/o

You sleep with bedroom door open.*


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2020)

Yes

You always have open windows somewhere around the house.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2020)

*Yes...


is it blowing a strong  wind where you are now?*


----------



## Gemma (Dec 23, 2020)

No

Have you ever played with silly putty?


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 23, 2020)

Yes

Ever ridden a skateboard?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 24, 2020)

Yes, but not very far or very well.  Didn't learn as a kid and it's a hard skill to pick up in your 40s when your own children become proficient.  

Were your parents athletically inclined? Not asking if they were fit, but were they natural athletes?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2020)

*No

Have you ever won a medal ?*


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2020)

Yes in swimming.

Have you rollerskated.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 24, 2020)

Yes.  In my early forties I took weekly lessons at a roller rink.  

Have you picked up any activities later in life than when most people start out?


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2020)

Yes  Skateboarding

Do you enjoy the company of children?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 26, 2020)

Yes, toddlers in small doses. 

Do you like to sleep late?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 26, 2020)

No

You get more than 6 hours sleep per night.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 26, 2020)

Not any more.  Wish I could though.  

You usually wake up the dog rather than the other way around.


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2020)

No, the dog always wakes me up first.

You use a harness rather than a leash when walking your dog.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 26, 2020)

No...don't have a dog anymore, but when I did, I used a leash.

You keep your thermostat set at 70º in the winter.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Nope 68 degrees

Is your Christmas Tree still up?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2020)

*N/A we had no tree up this year...

it's sunny but cold where you are today *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Nope

Are all your decorations away for another year?


----------



## StarSong (Dec 27, 2020)

Not yet.  Didn't put many out this year, but as per my usual schedule I'll wait until after New Years to put them away.

Are the reports on the new strains of Covid worrying you?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2020)

*No, not concerned about a particular type...just the whole darn thing.

Do you use a particular type of oil for cooking?*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2020)

*Yes*...groundnut oil, and Olive Oil 

*Do you watch TV and use the computer at the same time ?*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 27, 2020)

Virtually never.  

In normal years do you celebrate New Years in a special way?


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2020)

Yes

Do you like to cook stews in winter?


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 28, 2020)

yes...

are you having a special dinner for new years?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2020)

*No....

Do you drink flavoured teas? *


----------



## StarSong (Dec 28, 2020)

Yes.  I drink herbal tea from afternoon through late evening.  Regular tea would keep me up all night. 

You often put lemon in your tea.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 28, 2020)

Yes...in iced tea

You drink milk daily.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 28, 2020)

Yes, about 8 ounces of almond milk spread across 3 cups of coffee.  

Over the years you've changed how you prefer coffee and tea.  Some years you drank it plain, some years with milk, some with sugar, some with both.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 28, 2020)

No...drink my coffee the same as before; don't drink hot tea, only iced.

You season your food while cooking it.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2020)

*Yes

You've got snow, or iced up cars today.... *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 28, 2020)

No....Rarely

You shovel  your walk


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2020)

No, only in winter, it's summer here right now.

You enjoy snow sports.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2020)

*No...

You're long-sighted *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 29, 2020)

No, I'm short-sighted

You will now be buying things in the sales ready for next Christmas.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2020)

*No*...cuz all the non essential shops here  are closed because of lockdown...(Tier 4) 


*You have people who live above or below you *


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2020)

No

You prefer the company of animals to most people.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 29, 2020)

True

You have many wild animals frequenting your property.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2020)

true

do you have a wildlife camera on your property


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2020)

No

you like wild animals?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2020)

*True.*.as long as they're not toooo mad... 

*You've  been on a wild animal safari *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2020)

No

Is this True or Yes/No ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2020)

*No

Do you wear wellies when taking the dog for a walk in the rain... ( rubber boots for non Brits) *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

Yes, when I had a dog, which I don't now.


Have the children in your area been playing on sleds in the snow?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2020)

*No.*... We have no snow here in the south East ...I wish we did I love snow... 

*Do you still buy from store catalogues *


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2020)

no

are you glad 2020 is ending?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2020)

*YES *!!!!!!


*Do you carry a picture of your significant other in your wallet ?*


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2020)

No, didn't carry one of him in my wallet when he was alive either.

You love to play tennis.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2020)

*No

Do you play chess/checkers in the park?*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2020)

*No* because here there are no chess tables in the park....  ( I wish there was)

*Do you use exercise equipment in the park or on the beach *


----------



## Gemma (Dec 31, 2020)

No

Do you watch how much sugar you put into your diet?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 31, 2020)

Yes

Do you remember the name of your 1st-grade teacher?


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 1, 2021)

No

Did you party this New Year's


----------



## Gemma (Jan 1, 2021)

No

Do you burn scented candles?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 1, 2021)

No - I don't use candles at all. Fire hazards.

Do you socialize with neighbors?


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2021)

No

Did you go for a drive today?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 1, 2021)

No...too icy

You make your own jam/jelly.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2021)

*No

Did you feel relief when 2020 was finished ?*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2021)

No

Are you concerned about something?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 2, 2021)

No

Did you spend a good bit of time outdoors today?


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2021)

No, it's raining again.

Did you walk your dog today?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2021)

*No....

Do you prefer sweet over savoury *


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2021)

Sweet

Cold or hot


----------



## Gemma (Jan 4, 2021)

No ?

Did you spend time outdoors today?


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2021)

Yes 

Do you do your shopping weekly?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 4, 2021)

No

Do you usually have toast/bagel/muffin with breakfast?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 4, 2021)

Yes

Do you consume more than 6 eggs per week?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2021)

* No*...around 4... 

*have you had to visit a hospital for any reason , recently ?*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 4, 2021)

Yes...as a visitor

Are you looking forward to Valentine's Day?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2021)

*No.*..not particularly.. ( nothing open , nowhere to go, we'll still be in lockdown)

*Do you watch any court TV ?
*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 4, 2021)

No

Do you get gassy after eating certain types of food?


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2021)

Yes Broccoli

You prefer water to soda


----------



## Gemma (Jan 5, 2021)

Yes

You like apple butter.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

*No...

Do you still get your clothes dry-cleaned *


----------



## Gemma (Jan 6, 2021)

No

You know how to sew and still do.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 6, 2021)

Yes, I do a lot of sewing


Do you have your clothes made for you by a dress-maker?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

*No*..but I wish....


*Do you buy designer clothes ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2021)

*No

Do you have an abundance of purses and handbags?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

*Yes...

Do you ? *


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2021)

Yes LOL

You match your shoes to your handbag


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 6, 2021)

Yes, when it's possible (good excuse to buy more).


When dressing up to go out for the evening, do you put glamour before comfort?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2021)

*Yes.*..not quite as much as I did before, but still if it's a real dressy do, then I'll put glamour before comfort for sure.. 

*Are you tall enough to wear most fashions like a model ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2021)

*No (I'm 5'3" and overweight)

Do you prefer balcony seating in theaters?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 7, 2021)

Yes, although I have unfortunately dropped things onto the person sitting below!

Do you wish long skirts would come back into fashion?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

*No.*.I'm too short for them.. but if I wanted to wear them I would anyway, fashion or not...

*Do you visit a dentist more than once a year ... 
*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 7, 2021)

No, I haven't been to the dentist for way too long.


Were you brought up to say prayers at bed-time?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

*Yes.*. sometimes, depending on whether I was in foster care or not... 

*Are you shocked at what's happening in Washington DC at the moment *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 7, 2021)

Yes, I am...you associate that sort of thing with other countries. I wonder what this portends for the next four years?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

*Would you like to be able to ask those people what their fear  is for the next four years which has caused them to react in such a terrifying dangerous way which will be forever in History?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 7, 2021)

Yes, do you think this illustrates that the current system of government is flawed?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2021)

*Yes...*

Moving on....

*Do you live near a town centre ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 7, 2021)

Yes, I'm between the countryside and the town centre, very convenient!

When you bought your house, were you attracted by its location or the house itself?


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2021)

Both location and house.

You like to read before bed


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

*Yes...

Do you have a kindle as well as an Ipad *


----------



## Gemma (Jan 8, 2021)

No...don't have either

You have plenty of trees on your property.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2021)

*Yes 

You keep a pad and pen by your computer *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 8, 2021)

*Yes

Did you consume poultry today?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 8, 2021)

No

Did you ever go on a cruise


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2021)

No

Same question.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 8, 2021)

No

Are you still learning new things?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

Yes..there's still so many things to learn.


Do you have a dictionary near you while on the computer?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 9, 2021)

No...haven't used a hand held dictionary in years

Would you like to remodel a room in your home?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2021)

*Yes.*.. ( I've just finished this  home office and I'd like to redo the livingroom )

*Do you wear jewellery at home.. (aside from a wedding ring) *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 9, 2021)

No, I seldom wear jewellery


Have you tried wearing a copper bracelet? (and if so, did you notice any benefit?)


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 9, 2021)

*No

Do you save pennies?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2021)

* No/Yes.*..I don't actively 'save' them but I do throw all small change into a tub box ...

*You still use cash most of the time when you shop on the high street *


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2021)

No Not since Covid started and most shops won't take cash.

Have you bought an outfit online?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2021)

*No...

Do you always apply handcream after washing hands *


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2021)

Yes, after I sanitize.

You wake up full of beans.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 10, 2021)

no

does it take you a while or a few cups of coffee before breakfast?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 11, 2021)

No

Over past 5 years have you noticed things are phycally harder to do?


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2021)

No

You miss going out and doing the gardening.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2021)

*No..*. I still do a little even tho' it's winter... 

*the 70's was your music era *


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2021)

Late 70's early 80's

You have been to an Opera


----------



## Gemma (Jan 12, 2021)

Yes

You have toured a cheese factory to see how cheese is made.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2021)

*False...

You've had a tour of  wineries *


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2021)

Yes

You donate to a charity


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes

You have siblings


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 14, 2021)

*Yes, 2 brothers

You have made drapes/curtains from scratch.*


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes

You don't like frozen meals


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2021)

*No.*.. ( I do like them)

*You prefer to be a passenger than the driver *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2021)

No

Have you wrecked recently?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2021)

No.  I haven't been in an accident that was my fault in over 40 years.  

Same question.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

*No.*.. ( touch wood)

*you use a mouse mat still... *


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes

You like to watch volcanos erupt


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes, from a safe distance.  Like 1000 miles away via TV.

You love being tucked indoors during a rocking  thunder and lightning storm.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2021)

*yes....

Your last drink of the evening is tea *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes

You have a Pet


----------



## StarSong (Jan 16, 2021)

Yes

As painful as it is when a pet dies, you soon find life even more painful to be without a furbaby.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)

Yes

Are you in another lockdown?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 17, 2021)

No

Do you stay home more than venture out into the public?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 17, 2021)

Sure, but that became true once I retired.  More waking time home than out.   

During the recent virus surge are you reconsidering errands, often delaying them until they're absolutely necessary?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2021)

*Yes*.... but even further to that we're only supposed to go out a maximum once a day for exercise ( no gyms open tho' )  or food shopping.. I just stay home, and food shop every 3 weeks..

*You've been to Hawaii *


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2021)

No

You have been to Australia?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 17, 2021)

Not yet, darn it!

Some of your very close friends or relatives live on a different continent.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 17, 2021)

Yes, and not all on the same one!


You use Skype a lot


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2021)

*No...

you have the keys to your neighbours' home *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 18, 2021)

No, not on those sort of terms.

Do you often have to take in a neighbours parcels because they never seem to be in when the postman calls?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 18, 2021)

No

When you cook, you prepare a plate for an elderly neighbor.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 18, 2021)

No.  When we moved in we were the youngsters but are now among oldest in the immediate neighborhood, and aren't so old or frail that someone would cook for us.  I'd probably be a little insulted if someone did...  

Have you become one of the longest-term owners in your neighborhood?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2021)

*Yes,* we also were the youngest on the block when we moved in.....

..and* Yes,* we're now one of the longest living here now..( several of the 40 sumthin'  people who were here when we moved in are now in their 80's and 90's ..but mostly it's fast becoming a young family neighbourhood.. )

*You have a parent still alive ?*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 18, 2021)

No more, I'm sorry to say.  My parents died at 92 and 96.  

Same question: Do you have a parent still alive?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 18, 2021)

No...both deceased, one in 2000 the other 2008

Do you have a special aunt and or uncle you admire?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 18, 2021)

Yes

Do you have a lot of cousins?


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)

No

You do not feel your age.


----------



## Millyd (Jan 19, 2021)

No 

You sweep and wash your front porch / verandah


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 19, 2021)

No, I don't have one, (communal)


Do you have more than one vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Millyd (Jan 19, 2021)

Yes 

Do you have a front loader washing machine


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2021)

*Yes

Do you have a tumble dryer*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2021)

Yes

Do you use fabric sheets in your dryer?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2021)

*Yes...

Do you dislike grocery shopping*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 19, 2021)

No.  It's the one type of shopping I actually enjoy.  Always have.  

What type of shopping do you find the most objectionable?


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2021)

Bag shopping

Do you have more than five handbags?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2021)

*Yes

Do you have more than 5 hats..?*


----------



## Millyd (Jan 19, 2021)

Yes .more like 20 

Do you prefer fabric hats that you can wash


----------



## StarSong (Jan 19, 2021)

No.  But I rarely wear hats.  Never been my style.  

Do you often wear accessories like hats or scarves?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2021)

*Yes..

Do you wear the colour lemon ?*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2021)

Yes, occasionally

Do you like the color pink and wear it?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 19, 2021)

Yes

You Dye your hair


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2021)

No

You have some grey hair


----------



## StarSong (Jan 20, 2021)

I don't think I actually have any *grey* hair. I've got plenty of white, some blonde and some my original dark color, but no strands that I can identify as grey. Sure, some look grey against the other colors, but on closer inspection they're not really grey. 

If you've let your hair go to its natural color, are you surprisingly pleased with the results?


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2021)

Not happening in this lifetime.

You like art.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 21, 2021)

I like art, but don't LOVE it.

In the same vein, when traveling you can hit a museum or two over the course of the week, but museums every day would feel like punishment.


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

Yes, I have to agree with you.

You enjoy cooking more in the cooler seasons.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 21, 2021)

Yes.  Also, I don't like having my oven fight my air conditioner.

You find that some foods that were considered very low effort dinners by our generation and older have become "Wow! You went to so much trouble to cook this meal!!!"  I'm thinking of baked ziti, meatloaf, homemade soups that are little more than some chopped veggies, leftover chicken and a little broth, etc.


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2021)

Yes

You prefer herbal medication for minor ailments.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 22, 2021)

Yes

You have more than one Doctor


----------



## StarSong (Jan 22, 2021)

No

You snack several times a day.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2021)

*Yes... curse this lockdown for that

You suffer back problems *


----------



## Gemma (Jan 23, 2021)

No

You play music while cleaning your home.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 23, 2021)

No, because I tend to clean in short bursts - maybe 15 minutes maximum - and scurry from room to room.  However I do play music when baking or cooking for long hours.

You tend to clean by activity rather than by room.  Clean one bathroom from stem to stern, clean them all. Dust one room, dust them all.  Sweep & mop one floor, hit them all.  That kind of thing.


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

Yes I do

You are more creative in the mornings.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2021)

*No...*

*You've eaten chocolate today *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 23, 2021)

Absolutely!  I call it my vitamin C! 

You sometimes wear certain clothing because you know it will please someone you care about? 
(I wear purple a lot because it's my 5 year old granddaughter's favorite color. She loves when I wear it!)


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 24, 2021)

No, I have only myself to please.

When you wore school uniform, did it include a hat?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 24, 2021)

Never wore a school uniform.  In the US, very few public schools have uniforms, and not all private schools require them.  

Did you wear knee socks in your teens? I loved them!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 24, 2021)

Yes, and I still wear them now.


Do you like to have matching scents for your toiletries?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 24, 2021)

Sort of.  I use unscented toiletries so yes, they match.  

Do you keep extra masks in your purse and your car?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2021)

*Yes...with a capital YES...masks everywhere, cars.. every pocket, every coat , every handbag,  

Same question*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 24, 2021)

Yes, I always have masks available.

Have you eaten inside of a restaurant in the last year?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2021)

Yes, in December just when my daughter arrived home from Spain and just a few days before we went back into lockdown....it was very socially distanced tables...and we were not allowed to have the table for longer than 2 hours 

*You've eaten parsnips recently  *


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2021)

No 

You wash your floors every day.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 25, 2021)

No, but I vacuum them every day.


Do you have solar-powered lanterns in your garden?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2021)

*Yes...


Are you hungriest in the mornings?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 25, 2021)

no

Is there something yellow in your living room?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 25, 2021)

Yes

Do you like to play Scrabble?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 25, 2021)

I did, but I married someone who is slightly dyslexic.  (I've been his human spell-check for 40 years.)  Played with my mom until her dementia progressed too far.  

Have you become less competitive with age?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2021)

*No...

Do you  use a soap dish ?*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 25, 2021)

Yes, because I use bar soap for handwashing and in the shower, although my guest baths have both bar soap and liquid soap at the sinks and shower.   (I had to show my grandchildren how to use a bar of soap - it's retro to them, like a dial phone. 

Do you use paper guest towels?  (I don't.)


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2021)

No

Do you use shower gel?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 25, 2021)

No.  Bar soap.

Do you use matching brands of shampoo and conditioner?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 25, 2021)

*No*..sometimes.. but not, generally speaking...


*you always take the hottest shower you can bear *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 25, 2021)

No, I actually prefer tepid showers.  

You like hot tubs and saunas (I do not)


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 25, 2021)

*No to saunas, yes to whirlpools

You use oversized bath towels.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2021)

*Yes.*..and no... ( I buy them for o/h but I use normal size for me ) 

*You get regular mani-peds*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 26, 2021)

Pedicures yes, stopped getting manicures when I gave up acrylic nails.  Haven't had my toes done in a year!!!  

You donate old towels and blankets to animal shelters. (If you don't, please consider it.)


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

Yes I do 

You prefer thrillers to horror movies.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 26, 2021)

Neither.  I don't like movies that ratchet up my anxiety.  

Crossword puzzles or Sudoko?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2021)

*Crossword puzzles.*. not a day goes by that I've not done one or attempted it.. 

*Do you eat toast with nothing added but butter...*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 27, 2021)

yes

do you like hot oatmeal for the winter months


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2021)

*yes

Do you ?*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 27, 2021)

I do.  Had some this morning that I cooked with fresh apple chunks, frozen mixed berries, and a generous sprinkling of cinnamon on top!  

Do you prefer hot drinks throughout the day when it's chilly outside?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 27, 2021)

No

Do you like walking in the snow


----------



## Gemma (Jan 27, 2021)

Yes...have been doing so every day, all winter

You use sugar & creamer in your coffee?


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2021)

No, I like my coffee black.

Have you ever tried a Pavlova?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2021)

*Yes...

Do you like Kiwi fruit ?*


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2021)

Yes, and it's reportedly very nutritious, too!  

Do you eat some fruit most days? I'm talking fresh, canned in water, or frozen fruit, not juices, jams or preserves.


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2021)

Yes.


Do you stay hydrated daily?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm allergic to kiwi-fruit..as is my daughter ^^^^^

*Yes.*.I always have a drink ( water or weak tea)..on the go...

*Have you got chocolate biscuits/cookies in the house right now *


----------



## StarSong (Jan 28, 2021)

Yup.  Made some yesterday for one of my sons but obviously made enough for a stash for DH & me!  

You've baked cookies recently.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2021)

No    ate them

You can walk up stairs backwards


----------



## StarSong (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm sure I still can, particularly if there's a banister I can grab - just in case.

Speaking of which, you're uncomfortable using staircases that don't have banisters.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 29, 2021)

No

You have a walk-in shower?


----------



## StarSong (Jan 29, 2021)

Yes.  Two of them.  I detest showering in a bathtub.  

You prefer showers to baths.


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2021)

Yes

You like passionfruit.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 31, 2021)

Yes.

You make a dessert with banana rather than eating it in your hand.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 1, 2021)

No. 

You prefer cakes to quick breads (like banana bread).


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2021)

*No...

You're a non-comformist*


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

Yes

You grow your own herbs


----------



## StarSong (Feb 1, 2021)

Only basil and mint.  

You prefer dried oregano to fresh.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 1, 2021)

No

You prefer fresh garlic rather than garlic powder


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2021)

*It matters not to me, I don't like garlic... but I use fresh when cooking  my husbands'  vegan food... 

You eat fish at least once a week*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 2, 2021)

*No

You like lots of lemon on fish.*


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

Yes, I do.


You like chips with your fish.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2021)

*No.*... ( doesn't really go with smoked trout ) 

*You watch TV cookery shows *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 3, 2021)

No.  Did when they first came out, then tried a couple of recipes only to discover my personal cooking habits were a whole lot easier, required no oddball ingredients, far fewer steps and cleanup, and was more to my family's taste.  

Excluding dental visits and mammograms, it's been at least five years since you've had an X-ray.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2021)

*False...I had a CT scan last week... (week before )?

Is your enemy's enemy necessarily your friend ? *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 3, 2021)

No.  Then again, I don't actually have any enemies - at least that I know of. Sure, there are people I avoid (even on this very forum), but I don't wish them harm and would hope they feel the same toward me.  

Do you actually have enemies?


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

I am sure I do but I pay them no heed.

Do you believe that jealousy is the cause of making enemies?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 3, 2021)

I think it's among the causes but aren't religion and politics even greater culprits?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

Not necessarily, so I have to say _*No.*_.. I think Envy is* huge* when it comes to people creating enemies.. ( thou shalt not covet , etc)

*Have you read the majority of the bible ?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 4, 2021)

Yes.  

If so, did it make you more or less inclined to follow religions that take it literally?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2021)

*No...

Were you ever inclined to join the church in a religious leader capacity role*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 4, 2021)

No.  Definitely not.  I'd have led the flock well astray, though they'd have had a great time on the journey!  

Do you not follow an organized religion because you disagree with their basic beliefs?


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

Yes

Do you believe that Charles Darwin actually plagiarised his thesis?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2021)

*No..I think it's been proved he didn't... ( good question )

Do you watch too much TV... ?*


----------



## Gemma (Feb 5, 2021)

No...watch the local news in the morning while drinking my coffee then maybe a couple shows in the evening because I spend most of my time outdoors.

Has your eating habits changed with age?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2021)

*Yes, some things I used to crave don't appeal to me.

You can understand a foreign language but can't speak it.*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 5, 2021)

Sort of.  I understand bits and pieces of German (4 years in school) and Spanish (living in LA for 50 years), but struggle to speak either.  

You regret not developing fluency in the (foreign) language spoken by many people who live in your area.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2021)

*False*..99.9% of people in my area speak English..I'm totally fluent in that 

*One of your parents  or  immediate grandparents was born in a non English speaking country *


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 5, 2021)

*All 4 grands were born in non-English speaking lands. My mom didn't learn English until she went to school.

Both of your parents were the 'babies' of the family.*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 5, 2021)

False.  

At least one of your parents was an only child.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2021)

*False*....Far from it..father one of 16 mother one of 9

*  your children look very  like you ?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 5, 2021)

My daughter does, my sons less so but there's still a resemblance.

You and your husband could have been mistaken for cousins (though you're not related at all) because you have similar coloring and not terribly dissimilar features.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2021)

*No...

You've had a delivery today , and find your buying more and more online ?*


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)

No delivery today  

You like Salmon.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

*True..love it but only wild &  smoked...

You prefer fish to meat *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 6, 2021)

Yes.  I occasionally eat fish but never meat.  Even before adopting this eating style I strongly gravitated toward fish.  

You know how to clean freshly-caught fish.  (I do not.)


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2021)

Yes, I do.

You love tennis.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2021)

*No*..can't stand it tbh


*You play Golf ?*


----------



## Gemma (Feb 7, 2021)

No

Have you ever helped a hoarder clean up their mess?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Not necessarily, so I have to say _*No.*_.. I think Envy is* huge* when it comes to people creating enemies.. ( thou shalt not covet , etc)
> 
> *Have you read the majority of the bible ?*


I think envy is behind a lot of the current 'woke' war. People don't like being a minority.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 7, 2021)

No, but I'm sure I should find it rather satisfying.

Have you ever had the washing stolen off your line?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 7, 2021)

*No, but years ago had my laundry stolen from a dryer in my apartment building!

Are you expecting chocolates for Valentine's Day?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 7, 2021)

Probably, but since I always share my loot with hubby, he's got plenty of incentive to give me high quality chocolate. 

Circling back to a post made earlier today, do you really think _envy _is behind the woke war rather than anger and frustration at repeated injustices?


----------



## RubyK (Feb 7, 2021)

I've read many definitions of "woke" and still don't understand what it means. Therefore, I don't understand what a woke war means.

Perhaps the next person has the answer.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 7, 2021)

"Woke" is maintaining awareness of social (in)justice, particularly when it comes to matters of race.


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

Yes, I believe it is.

Do you sometimes just wish people would get over the past, instead of dragging it up.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 7, 2021)

Actually no, I don't. 

Do you think women should get over centuries of inequalities that keep many in the current situation of being battered, paid less, held back from promotions, and so forth?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2021)

*No.*.. delete history and it will repeat itself...

*Like me you're not a feminist... *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 13, 2021)

No.  Definitely for female equality.  
_Webster's Definition of feminism:  belief in and advocacy of the political, economic, and social equality of the sexes expressed especially through organized activity on behalf of women's rights and interests_

Do you prefer air temperatures slightly warmer than you did when you were younger?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 13, 2021)

No, I can't tolerate heat now, though my younger years were spent in hot countries.
 (Just going back to the equality topic, I want to say that the problem lies with men's attitude towards women. They want to keep women subservient. Changing names and titles won't change attitudes).

During the present cold spell, are you concentrating on keeping one room warm, or the whole house?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 13, 2021)

It's not terribly cold here, but even so we have two zone heat/AC.  One for the bedrooms (all vents turned off except for the master) and one for the living areas of the house.  We only heat or cool the bedroom at night. 

We keep the bedroom at 65 during winter. Do you also prefer sleeping in a cool room?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2021)

*yes...*

(however I am keeping every room warm until bedtime)

*Do you have osteoarthritis in your fingers and have to wear gloves indoors in the winter*


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2021)

No

Do you like to paint?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 13, 2021)

*No, I don't have an artistic bone in my body.

Do you expect lobster or filet to be on your VD menu?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 13, 2021)

@hollydolly: The osteoarthritis in my fingers seems to be improving.  I've been taking a glucosamine & chondroitin pill every morning for about a year.  Swelling is down and pain has gone away.  When it's bad, little compression sleeves on my affected fingers help a lot.  

I don't have VD, thank goodness. 
Valentine's Day, however, will probably be something simple, though I am planning to make a carrot cake for dessert.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2021)

I tried Glucosamine some years ago @StarSong, gave me terrible upset stomach ...using turmeric /black pepper  in the form of golden paste  now..


----------



## Gemma (Feb 13, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *No, I don't have an artistic bone in my body.
> 
> Do you expect lobster or filet to be on your VD menu?*


No...lump crab cakes

Will you receive flowers on VD?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2021)

*NO....

Happy Valentines day folks... I get to go to the waste site today to clear some stuff from the barn... what about you ? *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 14, 2021)

Will be seeing daughter and her family today.  Hubby and I treat each other like sweethearts every day, no need for a Hallmark Holiday to push us to do so.  

Do you have a special Valentine"s Day tradition?


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)

Yes, it's my Birthday so I usually celebrate it.

Do you enjoy cooking for a large number of people?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 15, 2021)

Yes.  And I miss it.  

Have you gotten large-party cleanup so organized that you can do it in less than an hour?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

*No..I haven't had a large party for years....

You keep all your jackets & coats on the coat hook and not in the closet *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 15, 2021)

No.  Hang up all jackets and coats in the closet.  Don't even have a coat hook.  

It feels weird to take off your shoes in someone else's home, even though it's their custom.


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2021)

Yes, it sure does.

You walk barefoot around the house.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

*No - not since I got plantar fascitis 

You tend to get gold or silver rather than coloured frames for your specs *


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2021)

No, I like glittery colours....(sounds common but the rest of me is muted).

Do you use a headband to hold your hair back?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

*yes...( hair band ..not alice band)

Do you wear trainers ( sneakers) more often than shoes 
*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2021)

No.  I wear Merrill clogs more than sneakers.  In warm weather I live in flip flops or go barefoot.



Are you able to keep orchids alive and well?


p.s. @hollydolly, I had to look up Alice band. For others who never heard the term:
An Alice band is a type of hair accessory. It can consist of flexible horseshoe -shaped plastic or elastic material forming a loop. The band is designed to fit over the head and hold long hair away from the face, but let it hang freely at the back. Named for the hair accessory worn by Alice in Wonderland. 

p.p.s. I knew these as headbands.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2021)

I've never grown orchids so I don't know. (I think of  a headband as being worn around the forehead, Apache-style)

Do you have lots of house-plants?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2021)

*No.... Not lots.... *
*
Are you cold today ?*


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

No, very comfortable.

Do you like receiving flowers?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2021)

Not particularly.  Prefer plants with flowers or herb plants.  

Have you ever tried oatmilk?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2021)

Yes, I experiment with the various non-dairy alternatives.

Have you tried making your own yogurt?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2021)

*No...


Do you have all your wires and cable set into a 'cable tidy' *


----------



## Patch (Feb 16, 2021)

No

Do you consider yourself "older than dirt"?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2021)

Hey @Patch, welcome to the forum and to the games...


*No.*.. to your question... 

*Does anyone else ?*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 17, 2021)

Nope,

Have YOU ever tried Chaga Mushroom Tea


----------



## Gemma (Feb 17, 2021)

No...not a tea drinker

Have you been told you look younger than you are?


----------



## Patch (Feb 17, 2021)

Yes... but not nearly as often as my wife had heard that comment about her.

Were you raised in a rural environment?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

*No.*.. in the city


*Would you like to live in the city now ?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 17, 2021)

Depends on the city.  Upper west side of NY? Maybe.  Downtown LA?  No thanks. 

Do you use a humidifier when the weather gets very dry?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

*Yes .. 

we also have dehumidifiers in the barn and shed to stop the damp...

You love stationery items 
*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 17, 2021)

Interesting question. Yes, but not in the way that most do.  I buy weird, sappy cards of every kind, including condolence cards, then cross out words with a sharpie and add my own.  It's become a mark of true acceptance in our family to receive one of my doctored cards.  I also save cards people send me, cross out as I see fit, add my own words, and sign my name under their crossed out signatures.

Are you known for embracing your irreverent side?


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

No

Do you have a wild side?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

*Yes.*...more wild than not..only calmed down in the last few years..

*Do you have all your windows open today *


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 18, 2021)

Nope, not at -30

Are YOU expecting more snow?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 18, 2021)

yes

You fall asleep in front of the TV occasionally.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

*Yep*...if I sit watching a show that lasts more than an hour I can almost guarantee I'll fall asleep... 

*You only ever have a shower in the mornings...*


----------



## Patch (Feb 18, 2021)

Yes!  EVERY morning.  When I was working, would often shower evenings and mornings.  Since retired, seldom need the evening shower.

You religiously watch your speed when driving, careful to never exceed the posted speed limit.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 18, 2021)

Uh, no.  If I kept to the posted speed limit on light traffic freeways (especially now) I'd cause an accident.  So freeway driving, 5-7 mph over posted limit.  

That said, I absolutely do stay at or below the limit for all non-freeway driving.

You prefer analog to digital clocks, other than in areas where you need to read the time in the dark.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

*No.*..we have radio controlled clocks they never go wrong..

*Your car is silver coloured...... *


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

Yes

You have fresh juice at least once a day


----------



## StarSong (Feb 18, 2021)

No.  I virtually never drink juice.  Don't care for it.

You prefer to eat an apple sliced up rather than out of hand.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 18, 2021)

*True...

 you prefer your potatoes baked rather than roasted *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 18, 2021)

True.  

You aren't a big fan of carmelized vegetables.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 19, 2021)

no

you take a streetcar for shopping


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

*No...

You eat eggs regularly *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 19, 2021)

No

You know people who don't like eggs scrambled, fried, boiled, etc., but aren't allergic, so they'll happily eat them in baked goods and other foods. (My daughter and a friend both feel this way.)


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

*No... ( perhaps it's just the texture for your DD & friend) 

Would you /do you get fed up with it hot or sunny weather all the time ? *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 19, 2021)

Yes.  By mid-August I've had it with the heat but know I've got to endure another month of it.  On the other hand:

Would you/ do you get fed or depressed by frequent rain or overcast skies?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

*No,* because contrary to popular belief we don't get constant rain or overcast skies...

*Do you have a favourite classical composer..?*


----------



## StarSong (Feb 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *No,* because contrary to popular belief we don't get constant rain or overcast skies...
> 
> *Do you have a favourite classical composer..?*


I wasn't necessarily discussing England.  Among other places, the US northwest (Washington and Oregon) have long stretches of dreary weather.  Glad to know that your weather isn't constantly bad, though I suspected that because it always seemed beautiful at Downton Abbey!  

I'd say Maurice Ravel because Bolero is far and away my favorite instrumental piece.

Is there one musical piece you love more than others?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2021)

Yes, The Nutcracker Suite is my favourite.

Did your parents have a gramophone?


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

No, they had a record player in a cabinet.

Do you like dark chocolate?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2021)

*yes* my favourite....


*Do you eat chocolate very day *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

Pretty much.  

Do you drink coffee or tea every morning?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2021)

*Yes..Tea*.. although when I was working I'd have my tea at home, then when I got to work I'd stop off at the coffee house nearby, and grab a take-out Latte 

*Have you bought new furniture recently *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

No, but I'd like to.  Furniture deliveries are months out, and I'm not buying couches from a catalog.  

Have you put off getting some non-urgent work done inside your home until the pandemic is past?


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)

No

Do you snack during the day?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2021)

*errrm... do you mean some people *_*don't ?  *_

*You have more than 2 bathrooms *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

Yes, 3.  

You have woods on your property.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*No.*.very close tho'... 

*Do you always cook breakfast on a Sunday *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 21, 2021)

No more so than any other day, but with both DH & I being retired one day isn't much different from the next.  

Is your first meal of the day generally a cooked meal?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2021)

*Yes*.. because my first meal of the day is several hours after I get up..

*Do you prefer men with longer hair... *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 21, 2021)

Yes, assuming a nice head of hair, not bearded eggshells or wisps.  

Are you starting to see reasonably priced strawberries and other spring produce in your markets?


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2021)

Yes

Has the price of food gone up in your town?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2021)

No, not that I can tell, but we don't eat meat and use only a little dairy.

Has meat become more expensive in your area?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2021)

*No...not that I've noticed.. for example today I bought 4 quality  Lamb chops.. @ £3.89 for the 4..which is a good price..

 For those of you who eat meat do you prefer Lamb ?*


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

Yes, and No, I love my leg of lamb roast and lamb cutlets but also like beef chicken and pork.

Do you put nuts in your salad?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2021)

*No...

The daffodils are out here, and my neighbours are power washing their drive.. is the first spring job you do concerned with the garden?*


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

No 

Do you have many flowers in your garden?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 26, 2021)

No

Do you grow your own produce in the summer?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

*No*..not any more

*Do you like wearing lots of jewellery *


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

No. Only when I go out and then not too much.

Do you make your own lemonade?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

*No..

What about home-made pickles ? *


----------



## Gemma (Feb 28, 2021)

Yes, Dill, Bread and butter and Zucchini pickles

Do you make your spaghetti sauce from scratch?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

*No...

Do you use a speciality credit checker before applying for a new Credit Card *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

No.  Have no need for more credit cards.  (I don't even know what a specialty credit checker is.)

Have any credit card companies canceled your account because of a lack of use?


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

No.

You use a specific credit card to pay household bills?


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Yes, because it offers the most points.  

You wish interest rates would go up, at least a little.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 28, 2021)

*Yes of course.. I  actually believe we'll end up being in negative interest soon, and paying the banks... 

If that happens, would you store your money under the mattress.. *


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2021)

Not under the mattress, but I'd have to figure something out.

You have become very conservative with your investments.


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)

Yes, I sure have.

You always look for a bargain.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 2, 2021)

Yes, of course.  

Despite looking for a bargain, you don't resent paying full price sometimes because you figure it all evens out.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2021)

*Correct....


You prefer to go go shopping alone except when it's grocery shopping and you need some Brawn... *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 2, 2021)

Sometimes, yes, I like to shop alone. My inner hunter-gatherer sometimes needs occasional time away from the rest of the tribe...

You take a B Complex vitamin every day.


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

Yes

You get impatient waiting in a line at the supermarket so you use self serve.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2021)

*No.*..unless it's for a couple of bits I prefer to keep someone in work

*You can change a washer on a tap *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 3, 2021)

Not unless I refreshed my memory with a YouTube video, but I married someone who is good at it!  (p.s. I agree with @hollydolly about keeping store clerk jobs alive.)

You've been to a zoom wedding or funeral.


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes 

You always stick to your diet.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 3, 2021)

No but overall I do pretty well.  

You eat something sweet everyday because life is too short to not indulge (a little bit) on a regular basis.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 3, 2021)

No

You enjoy food cooked outdoors on the grill.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)

*No*..I actually hate BBQ's...


*You're allergic to something *


----------



## Gemma (Mar 4, 2021)

No

You could survive a week without electricity.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)

*Yes I could survive, would I want to ?..No !* 

*Your favourite music is classical *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 4, 2021)

No.  Rock and Roll.

You prefer sweet potatoes with orange flesh, rather than white


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2021)

*No...I like sweet potatoes, but I prefer white...

You could eat a whole bag of tortilla chips if left alone with them *


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

No

You eat fish at least once a week.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 4, 2021)

Yes

You've made meatloaf within the past 30 days.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2021)

*No...

Your children are all under 35...*


----------



## Gemma (Mar 5, 2021)

No

If you have children, they live in close proximity to you.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2021)

*No-*-140 mile round trip..

*You follow recipes from TV chefs*


----------



## Gemma (Mar 5, 2021)

No, don't watch any TV chefs

You plan on buying a new appliance this year.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2021)

*NO.*..bought too many appliances this past year...

*You've spent time with family in the last 12 months *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 5, 2021)

Yes  Within the last week.   

Your children followed your pet lead: if they grew up with pets they have them, if they grew up without pets they don't have them.


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

Yes and boy, do they have them lol

You always donate to charities.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2021)

*Yes..

You prefer to wear contacts rather than specs*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 6, 2021)

Back when I wore glasses, yes.

If you have a morning errand you bring a travel cup of coffee (or tea) along in the car.


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

Yes

For those who have mobile phones, since having your mobile phone you use it more than your landline.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2021)

*Yes.*.but not to make call I use my landline more to make calls...

*You have marble counters in your bathrooms*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 7, 2021)

No - had them when we moved into this house but they were stained and had seen better days.  Now have tile in one, a quartz in another, and granite in the third. 

You remodel and update a room when it's getting a bit shabby or not serving its purpose as well as it shoud, rather than because building fashions have changed.


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

Yes

When washing your windows you also wash your fly screens.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2021)

*False* we have no fly screens....we don't need them here..

*You're asthmatic or have a lung condition*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2021)

False, I hope.  I've got remnants of lung issues from Covid 2-1/2 months ago, but hoping they will resolve completely with no permanent damage.   

You consider yourself to generally be in good health.


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2021)

Yes

You read every day.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2021)

*yes

You own a cast-iron pizza pan *


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2021)

Yes

You own a slow cooker.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 9, 2021)

Yes

You know someone who has gone through chemo and/or radiation treatments during the pandemic.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 9, 2021)

Yes, my husband went through both.

You mow your own grass.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 9, 2021)

LOL - not hardly.  Our gardener takes care of our landscaping and does a bang-up job of it! 

You don't have a green thumb.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2021)

*False

Your pool is a community pool *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2021)

False

It's in the back yard


You love the sound of palm fronds rustling in the breeze.


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

Yes

You have wooden fences


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

No


You like dressing up as a clown.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 10, 2021)

Good grief, no.  

Do you find clowns funny, charming or endearing?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 10, 2021)

*Not at all

Your political views have grown more progressive as you age.*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 11, 2021)

Yes

You're surprised at how many in your age group became more conservative with age.


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

Yes

You like to play cards


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2021)

*I used to...haven't played for a long time now... 

You wear  acrylic or gel nails *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 11, 2021)

Not anymore, but I had acrylics for a very long time.  

Your don't have good quality natural nails.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2021)

*Yes...good quality finger nails.

Your regular mail carrier is female.*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 11, 2021)

No.  Mine is a man.  A great guy, in fact.  

Your regular mail carrier has asked to use your bathroom (with desperate eyes). You graciously agreed.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2021)

*No.*.he's never asked..

*You name your Dogs, human names *


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 11, 2021)

Yes I do.

You have a pair of black sneakers.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2021)

*No

The house or apartment building you live in has an actual name.*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Yes. It's La Casita, a beautiful little craftsman style house.

Do you like the name of the street you live on?


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

Yes

Have you ever been mistaken for the opposite sex?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

*No..

Have you ? *


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 12, 2021)

Yes

Have you yearned for anchovies in the middle of the pandemic?


----------



## Gemma (Mar 12, 2021)

No...don't eat them

You carry hand sanitizer with you when you go out into a public space.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 12, 2021)

Yes.  I keep a 2 oz bottle in my purse.  

You don't use hand sanitizer at home.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2021)

*yes *( I don't)... I'm pedantic about it outdoors tho'

*You homoeopathic remedies rather than conventional meds*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 12, 2021)

No.  The supposed value of extremely dilute meds, vitamins, etc., never made sense to me. 

You are very wary of health websites that push and sell product lines because of their conflicting agendas.


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

Yes very true.

You would rather be too cold than too hot.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2021)

True, as long as there are blankets, clothing and other ways to solve the problem.  

Temperatures that are too hot make you irritable and uncomfortable.  Temperatures that are too cold just make you uncomfortable.


----------



## Patch (Mar 13, 2021)

False.  Hot weather doesn't bother me as much as the old bones getting cold and aching.

Would you enjoy sleeping by a campfire on a cold winter's night, dozing off with the glow of the fire and the sweet smell of firewood wafting through the air?


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Hell, Yes I would.

Do you enjoy winter sports?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

*No...

You own a boat...*


----------



## Gemma (Mar 14, 2021)

No

You have a pond on your property.


----------



## Patch (Mar 14, 2021)

No!

You have received a traffic citation in the past year.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

*No

Have  any of you ?*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2021)

I haven't received a traffic citation in at least 40 years.  

You haven't had a traffic accident in decades.


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

Yes, touchwood.

You enjoy dancing.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

*Yes ..love it...

Today you've bought something online*


----------



## Patch (Mar 14, 2021)

Nope!  Nothing purchased today, online or otherwise.

You have lots of things scheduled for the upcoming week.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

*No, *we're in lockdown so nowhere to go..... 

*You miss going out to work *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2021)

Mostly no.  

You flip around like a fish in a frying pan when you sleep.


----------



## Patch (Mar 15, 2021)

NO!  I spent over 2,000 nights in hotels the last 14 years of my career.  Learned to sleep through diesel engines running, airplanes landing and taking off, drunks in the hallways, dogs yipping, etc.  When I hit the bed, I'm out like a light until between 4 and 5 a.m.  Then, I'm up to greet the day.

When you retired... or when you plan to retire... you did or will look for part time work to supplement your retirement funds.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2021)

Yes, as we drastically reduced the size of our small business we retained a few favorite customers so we could still work a bit during retirement.  

You enjoy working a little bit, just don't want to be fully immersed in the rat race again.


----------



## Patch (Mar 15, 2021)

True.  However, all my work seems to be volunteer.  That's okay.  Gets me out of the recliner and helps keep my mind working.

You area already older than many of your close relatives when they passed away.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2021)

*False* ( aside from my mum who died in her 30's).... 

*You enjoy scrambled eggs on toast *


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

Yes

You like 80's music


----------



## StarSong (Mar 16, 2021)

Yes, I do. 

Most of your favorite music was popular in the 60's - 80's.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

Well, a qualified yes as I like everything up until the new century.  Now it just seems like over produced crap.

Would you rather read the book than watch the movie?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)

*Yes, ...

Without including Spam do you get at least 5 emails every day *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 17, 2021)

Yes. At least a couple of dozen per day.  

You email with some people on a near-daily basis.


----------



## Patch (Mar 17, 2021)

Yes.  Lots of emails re Board of Director issues at the golf course.  On the Finance Committee and chair the Building Committee.  Lots being handled by text, but still quite a few emails.

You have seen a movement from email to texting over the past couple of years.


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

Yes

Do you like Apple pie?


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 17, 2021)

No.

Tea or coffee?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2021)

*Yes...Tea...

Do you always eat a biscuit /cookie if you have tea or coffee... 
*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2021)

No.  If I did I'd be as big as a house because I drink coffee or herbal tea from early morning until bedtime.  

You've found that being disciplined about sweets in the grocery store is so much easier than avoiding them once they get past your front door.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 18, 2021)

Yes.

Do you trust easily?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2021)

Mostly, yes.  I tend to accept people at face value unless and until given cause to doubt them.  

You're happy with your present living circumstances.


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

Yes

You have a favorite coffee shop.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 18, 2021)

Not really. Anyone who will make me a nice cup of mocha with whipped cream gets my dollars.

Can you go a day or two without coffee?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2021)

*OH yes , I can go weeks.... or months even..*

*Once you get to retirement age do you get subsidised or free travel on public transport in your town *


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2021)

*Yes for busses, no for the train

Your town has 25,000+ residents.*


----------



## Gemma (Mar 18, 2021)

No...approximately 4000 residents.

You have eaten a Fluffernutter.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2021)

*No*...no idea what it is without looking it up..

*You always stop for a coffee when you go shopping..*


----------



## Patch (Mar 19, 2021)

False... But drink 36 oz strong black coffee every morning by 8 or 9 a.m.

You drink coffee for coffee... black... and don't "froo-froo" it up with things like sweetener, cream, mocha, etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2021)

*Nope.*.. I drink the weakest coffee possible..1/2 shot skinny latte... you Americans would be appalled... 

*You can speed text *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

No.  I mostly text via my computer - and am a very speedy typist! 

Your most comfortable footwear is none at all. Bare feet is your preference.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 19, 2021)

Yes. Feels good . . . indoors.

When the times comes to jump into action, do you get cold feet?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Nope.*.. I drink the weakest coffee possible..1/2 shot skinny latte... you Americans would be appalled...
> 
> *You can speed text *


My Swedish lady friend (seems rude to call her a girl, although she doesn't mind . . . so, she's my girlfriend) drinks her coffee extremely strong and calls mine tea.


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

No

You decorate your house according to season colors.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2021)

No.  I decorate for Christmas, but otherwise my house looks the same year-round. 

You have an herb garden.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

*Not now.. I do have  a Bay tree ( shrub) , but otherwise no herb garden anymore .... 

Do you wear Boho  style clothes..?*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 20, 2021)

Not exactly sure what Boho clothes are - I picture Stevie Nicks in flowing peasant blouses and dresses.  If that's correct, then No. 

When you dress up for an event you do it to the nines. Heels, jewelry, full makeup, the whole shebang.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

Yep Stevie Nicks  -esqu..  ie Bohemian clothing

*No.*..I don't go overboard... just put my best frock on, best shoes, nails done, hair done.. and that's it...

*have you had an amazon delivery today ?*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 20, 2021)

No. But, will probably order something soon.

Does it seem like spring near you?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

*yes.*.although it's cold today..we've had some glorious sunny days  recently and my garden flowers are blooming... 







*Your favourite colour is Blue *


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

No, It's purple.

You have succulents in pots.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 21, 2021)

Yes.  Aloe vera in the yard.  It grows incredibly well here.   

You have potted plants in your bathroom.


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Yes

You only use fresh herbs when cooking.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2021)

*Yes...

You have a bay tree or rosemary bush in your garden *


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

Yes

You have a veggie garden


----------



## StarSong (Mar 23, 2021)

Yes, but after many attempts at other veggies, DH now concentrates on tomatoes and basil.  Will give cilantro/coriander another try this summer.

Do you find that in some cases, commercial growers yield superior veggies than your garden?


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

Yes, but they are not as fresh.

Do you use Lemongrass in your cooking?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2021)

*No...

Have you been trimming back trees this week, in readiness for Spring to arrive...*


----------



## Patch (Mar 24, 2021)

True.  Citywide Spring clean up next week.  City will pick up limbs, etc.  Trying to clean out some of ours between rains.

Do you contract with a professional firm to handle some or all of the fertilizer/chemical application required for your lawn?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 24, 2021)

Yes. 

Your lawn and garden are organic - no pesticides or chemicals.


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

Yes

You have tried Vegemite


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 25, 2021)

No.

You have worn culottes during your life.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

*yes.*.I wish I could find some now... all the stores seem to have only younger styles

*You've owned a motorbike *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 25, 2021)

No

You've ridden on a bicycle built for two.


----------



## Patch (Mar 25, 2021)

No.

Some of your education was attained in a one-room country schoolhouse.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Actually, Yes. When my dad was stationed on a small island in the Pacific there weren't many kids so we were all grouped together.

You had a favorite subject in school.
(recess doesn't count)


----------



## StarSong (Mar 25, 2021)

Yes, but my favorite changed over the years. 

You changed schools at least once due to new schools opening to accommodated baby boomers (rather than because you moved).


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

No

You wear bracelets


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Actually Yes at the moment. I don't wear jewelry of any kind but about 3 years ago I went walking in the redwoods on my birthday and there was a group of little kids on a hike. They tied different colored string around my wrist and it's still hanging on by a thread. 

Do you enjoy being alone in the forest.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2021)

*No *not too keen on being alone in the forest, I get a bit spooked.. I prefer when I have someone come with me

*You have stand alone heaters in your home *


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

No. Although I did for a week when the furnace broke.

Do you prefer too hot or too cold?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 26, 2021)

Too cold.  (Can always add more clothing to warm up.)

You have a narrow comfort zone when it comes to temperature.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2021)

*True

You have some kind of speciality wall hanging in your home *


----------



## StarSong (Mar 26, 2021)

No

Even during the pandemic/stay at home period, you go out for groceries at least once a week.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2021)

*No, I order all groceries online, even pre-pandemic

You have dimples.*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 26, 2021)

I wish.  

You have a dimple in your chin.  (I have a very slight one.)


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

No.

Do you have an itch you can't reach?


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

No, My scratcher thingy can reach anywhere.

Do you have a drink next to you?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

No. But, now that you mention it I am thirsty.

Do you drink enough water throughout the day?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 26, 2021)

*Yes..I drink loads...

Do you have the latest Iphone ?*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

No. Still happy with the old one.

Do you use the phone a lot?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 26, 2021)

Yes, mostly for texting though.

Does it surprise you to see people watching movies or videos on their phone while they're flying or in waiting rooms?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

No. Not any longer.

Do you watch movies on your phone?


----------



## Gemma (Mar 26, 2021)

No

Do you feel you spend too much time with your electronics?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2021)

*yes *currently I spend too much time on the computer due to the lockdown 

*Same question *


----------



## Gemma (Mar 27, 2021)

No...an hour or so in the AM and again in the evening. Spend most of my time outdoors.

You have a favorite Poet.


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

Yes I have three, Poe, Healy, and Tennison

You write poems.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Yes I do.

Do you enjoy short stories?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2021)

*No

Is it past 7pm when it gets dark where you are ?
*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 28, 2021)

Yes.  The sun sets at 7:11 today with last light at 7:36 pm.  

Don't you love the internet for quick access to facts like these?


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2021)

Yes I do

Do you realize we are all older than google?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2021)

*Oh yes...

Do you realise that Alexa ( Amazon Echo) is already 7 years old ..?*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 28, 2021)

Yes and very bratty.

Do you still have a dictionary on a book shelf?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2021)

*yes* I have a Spanish one...

*Does it take you a while to wake up properly in the mornings after you get up*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 29, 2021)

No.  These days I pop out of bed like bread from a toaster.  

Your trash is picked up once a week.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 29, 2021)

Yes, on Thursday

You have solar panels on your home.


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

Yes

You still have a set of Encyclopedias.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 29, 2021)

No

Do you miss browsing in book stores?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 30, 2021)

Yes, I sure do. 

Have you taken advantage of many excellent book recommendations on this forum?
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/books-how-do-you-read-and-what-do-you-read.35209/page-13


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2021)

*No...

Have you been up close  with a wild animal *


----------



## SetWave (Mar 30, 2021)

YES! (we're at the bottom of the food chain out there in the surf . . . )

Would you like to be invisible?


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

Yes, it would make robbing a bank easier  


Do you feed wild animals?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

*Yes.. some

Will you be gardening today ?*


----------



## StarSong (Mar 31, 2021)

Yes.  Putting tomatoes in the ground.  Basil went in yesterday.  

Are you planting any herbs, fruits or vegetables this year beyond what is typical for you?


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

Yes, putting in more Strawberries

Same question.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

*No...

Have you noticed many more dog owners since this pandemic struck*


----------



## Gemma (Mar 31, 2021)

No

You know someone with more than 4 dogs.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2021)

*Yes..*. my daughter had 7... we lost 3 in the last 4 years but she did have more than 4... ( she also had dog kennels, so plenty space for them) 

*You changed the colour of this forum from the default *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 1, 2021)

No.  

You have the brightness turned down on your tablet or iPad.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2021)

*Yes

Your least favorite household chore is laundry.*


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 1, 2021)

*No...

You've had to go to the ER in the last few months *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 1, 2021)

No.

You usually have difficulty sleeping later than between 5:00 -6:00 AM.


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

Yes

You wake at the same time every morning.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

Yes . . . but easily go back for some more snoozing if I choose.

Do you usually sleep through the night?


----------



## Gemma (Apr 1, 2021)

Yes

Your a morning person.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

Yes

Can you easily relax?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2021)

*yes..

You always drink Tea first thing in the morning*


----------



## Gemma (Apr 2, 2021)

False...Water first thing in the morning.

You brush your teeth before eating breakfast.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2021)

Yes.  I brush my teeth and get dressed for the day before exiting the bathroom in the morning.   

You don't put on shoes until-unless you're ready to leave the house.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2021)

*Yes.. ( I wear sketchers around the house) 

You have your initial on things like mugs etc *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2021)

No.  Never have been one for initials or monograms.

Do you use a pedometer or other step/exercise counter? (I don't.)


----------



## Gemma (Apr 2, 2021)

No

If someone asks you to do something, you most always say Yes.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2021)

Yes.  Usually if I can, I will.  

You get irritated when people send you chain letters, whether by mail, email or social media.


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2021)

God Yes!

You like Milkshakes


----------



## Gemma (Apr 2, 2021)

Yes

You like banana splits.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)

*yes* but I haven't had one in years 

*Do you like jokes*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

Yes

Do you still get a kick out of silly jokes, the kind that a little kid might tell you?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)

*No

Are you pensionable age.... *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

Yes, but SS is a complicated animal so DH & I have a complicated strategy.

Do you receive a pension or retirement benefits in addition to the one issued by your government?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)

*Yes...


Are your disposable face masks Pink ? *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

No.  Blue and white. 

You've attended - or been invited to - at least one virtual funeral during the past year.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 3, 2021)

*No, thank goodness

Your high school graduating class had 500+ kids.*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

No.  Around 275.  

You went to a rural HS.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 3, 2021)

*No, in Chicago

Your favorite subject in high school was history.*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2021)

Not necessarily.  My favorite subjects in HS were highly dependent on how interesting the teachers were and how well I related to them. 

You had some wonderful and some dreadful teachers throughout your education.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 3, 2021)

Yes, yes and yes.
(But I did have one good guy who said you hire and fire your own instructors meaning you get what you can from each one good or bad.)

Any idea what the future holds?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)

*Nope.. I'm not sure I want to know tbh

Any of You ?*


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

No

You love taking pictures


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2021)

*Yus... 

You always buy Easter eggs *


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

Yes

You are a bird watcher


----------



## Gemma (Apr 4, 2021)

Yes

You have witnessed a hawk prey on another animal.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 4, 2021)

*Yes..and kestrels... even Kites..

You're always in bed before midnight *


----------



## Gemma (Apr 4, 2021)

No...usually between 1-2am.

You can see through someone's BS and usually call them out on it.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

*Yes, and no*...I can see through it, but rarely say anything unless I'm pushed 

*We had hot sunny weather yesterday, even got my arms red working in the garden, today it's snowing..do you get weather like that ?*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 5, 2021)

Not here, that's for sure.  Biggest temp swings I've seen in Los Angeles have been roughly 40°F (about 22°C) from one day's highs to the next. 

Interacting about weather with SF members who use a different temperature scale has (finally) cemented the conversion formulas in your brain.  
p.s.  Thank you for that!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

*Did you know to calculate Celsius /centigrade to Fahrenheit give you a close approximation by doubling it and adding 30..?ergo.. 6 deg C..double it 12, plus 30 gives 52 F *


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

No, I had no idea. Thank you hollydolly🌹

You enjoy old B/W movies


----------



## SetWave (Apr 5, 2021)

Yes I do.

Do you have a good sense of humor?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2021)

*I believe so...

You still have some old film reel from your young days*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Did you know to calculate Celsius /centigrade to Fahrenheit give you a close approximation by doubling it and adding 30..?ergo.. 6 deg C..double it 12, plus 30 gives 52 F *


Great shortcut, thanks!

No on the old film reel. Trashed it all. Ditto the mountains of slides from my parents and in-laws. 

If you have some old film reel from your youth, have you watched it in the past 5 years?


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

No

Do you have any fruit trees?


----------



## Gemma (Apr 6, 2021)

Yes, Apple

You have berry bushes on your property.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 6, 2021)

Yes, Olallieberries grow wild. Not a big fan. They are really really invasive.

Do you have a favorite fruit pie?


----------



## Gemma (Apr 6, 2021)

Yes, Blackberry.  

Are you a connoisseur of fine wine?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2021)

*No*..I'm tee-total

*Do you eat out often* ( pandemic excepted)


----------



## Gemma (Apr 7, 2021)

No

Do you eat food in your vehicle?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2021)

*Yes.*.. Very occasionally...

*Do you keep change in your pocket rather than in a purse..*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 7, 2021)

No.  

You own some silver or gold coins.


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

Yes I do

Did you collect stamps as a child?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)

*No...

Do you collect something now as a hobby ....*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 8, 2021)

No. I winnowed my collections to just a few treasured items when they started to feel more like clutter and less like joy.  

Do you have any hobbies?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2021)

*yes several..*.photography and target shooting are just 2....


*Same question for anyone else..*


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2021)

Yes, I do photography, graphic design, tennis, golf, and crochet/Knitting.


Are you keeping active during this pandamic?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2021)

Yes, reasonably so.  

You find aging actors and actresses who haven't undergone plastic surgery look better than those who have.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2021)

*Yes

You are still using disposable gloves in shops...*


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

No, but I do wear a mask.

You brush your pets at least twice a day.


----------



## Gemma (Apr 14, 2021)

No...I brush my cats daily, they love being brushed and told how beautiful they are. 

You have had parking tickets in the past.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 14, 2021)

Yes.  The very distant past.  

You've had traffic tickets in the past.


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

Yes

You have become a better driver with age.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2021)

*Probably...

Have you ever met an old teacher since you left school?*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 15, 2021)

No  They all dead!!

Ever "J" walk


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2021)

*Yes...We're allowed to Jay walk in this country it's not illegal...people do it all the time 

Do you have a school near where you live 

*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 15, 2021)

Yes, there's an elementary school about 1-1/2 miles away.  

Did you ride a school bus as a child?


----------



## Gemma (Apr 15, 2021)

No, we walked

Did you have an older sibling that looked out for you in school?


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

No

Did you walk to school?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Yes and no.  One school I walked to, the rest were between 4-10 miles away so I rode a school bus.  

Did you attend public school classes in buildings that weren't designed to be schools? Firehouses, churches, and so forth.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

*No

Did you wear school uniform ?*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

No.  US public schools cannot legally require uniforms.  My children did wear uniforms though because they went to private school.  

Did you ever smoke in your school restroom?


----------



## Gemma (Apr 16, 2021)

No

Did you ever cut class while in high school?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

*Yup* and I got expelled for  it in my final year 

*Did you meet your S/O at school*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

No.  

Did you meet your S/O at work?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

*No...

Have you been divorced *


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

Yes

Did you have your coffee/tea today?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 16, 2021)

Of course!  

You love water or club soda with a little squeeze of lemon or lime.


----------



## Gemma (Apr 16, 2021)

No...just water with a lot of ice.

Do you like grilled asparagus?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2021)

Yes, I think I would because I do like asparagus.

Do you have aquarium fish?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2021)

No

Do you paint pictures


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2021)

*No...I used to but not now...

Do you do mind or logic  puzzles.*


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

Logic puzzles

Do you have regular Manicures?


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 17, 2021)

No

Have you missed going out during this pandemic


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2021)

*errrrm..lemmme think *** *Yesssss!!!  *

*Do you have a lie in on a Sunday ?*


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

No ( The dog won't let me)

You still wear a mask when you go out.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2021)

*Yes* everywhere I go indoors,shops, etc..., but not out in the open.... 

*You have lots of different colour masks *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2021)

Yes.  A few dozen of them, plus paper surgical masks.  

You have masks with holiday and season themes.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2021)

*False..(I prefer mine plain)

You catch colds easily *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2021)

False, though when I was young I seemed to always have a cold.  Same happened during the first couple of years after kids started school and when my grands started daycare and preschool.  

When you have a cold you take OTC meds to suppress the symptoms.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2021)

StarSong said:


> False, though when I was young I seemed to always have a cold.  Same happened during the first couple of years after kids started school and when my grands started daycare and preschool.
> 
> When you have a cold you take OTC meds to suppress the symptoms.


*False*..most of the time..except I have trouble breathing, so I have prescription meds for that 

*You enjoy Onion Bhaji's*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2021)

False - never heard of it, and when I did an internet search the dish was completely unfamiliar, so it's not that we have a different name for it stateside.  

You like onion rings


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2021)

OH Wow!! NO Onion Bhaji's..that surprises me ... (hubs had some for dinner tonight)

*No*..don't like onion rings


*You are making plans for a vacation for when you can travel *


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

Yes, I sure am.

Has the price of fuel gone up in your part of the world?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

*Yes,*doesn't it always?>.we're paying  £1.24 per litre....at the cheapest garage for unleaded...

*Do you always put bacon in your mac & cheese?
*


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 20, 2021)

*No, I don't make mac and cheese even though I luv it.

You keep your cookbooks in the kitchen.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)

Yes

Are YOU expecting snow like us tomorrow?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2021)

*No..*.we have very sunny and warm weather currently...

*You're still cleaning down all your kitchen with sanitiser  after you come in from  shopping *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 20, 2021)

No.  Haven't done all that sanitizing in a very long time - like a year.  I wash things down though.  

Your biggest Covid concern is variants that will be able to get past the vaccines and prior infections.


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

mike4lorie said:


> Yes
> 
> Are YOU expecting snow like us tomorrow?


Hi Mike, welcome back.


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

Yes, it is.


You love trying new things.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2021)

Yes

Have you seen any fireflies yet?





Tish said:


> Hi Mike, welcome back.


Thank you  @Tish


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2021)

*No..

Does your CC provider increase your limits without asking first..*


----------



## Gemma (Apr 21, 2021)

Yes

Do you pay your CC in full each month?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 21, 2021)

Yes.  It's automatic, but I always check the statements.  

The CC you use most sends an alert every time something is charged to it.


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2021)

Yes, it does.

You love going to the movies.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2021)

*No...

You have a hallway lined with pictures*


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

No

You have a sweet tooth.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 23, 2021)

Yes, but I control how much I indulge it.  

You sometimes crave salty snacks.


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

Yes.

You have created your own seasoning.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2021)

*False

You suffer from a  Eczema or psoriasis *


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 23, 2021)

No

you like gingerbeer


----------



## Gemma (Apr 24, 2021)

No

You wake up full of energy.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2021)

Yes

Your body clock is very different now than it was in your twenties and thirties.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2021)

*No* I've always been a night owl..

*You keep more than ice & ice cream in the box freezer in your fridge *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 24, 2021)

Yes.  Frozen fruits and veggies among other things. 

Your kitchen fridge has water and ice dispensers on the door.


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

No

You have many pictures of your children and grandchildren.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

*Yes.*.( no GC).. but pets also...

*You always wake up in the morning  before your partner... *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

I do.  4 AM today.  Sigh... He'll be up around 7. 

For many years you were sure you would never want or have children, but changed your mind.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

*Yes


Your parents were the favourite grandparents of your children *


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2021)

No

You eat fresh fruit daily.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 25, 2021)

Yes.  Just ate a little orange (cutie) and snacked on some blackberries earlier. 

You like unsalted pretzels.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2021)

*No*..I don't like Pretzels at all

*You keep all your cleaning materials under the sink*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 26, 2021)

No.  Most, but not all.

Your Rubbermaid, Tupperware and other plastic storage container collection needs purging every six months or so.


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2021)

No

You have a collection of odd socks.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2021)

*No..

You have more than one  smoke alarms *


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

Yes

You feed the local wildlife


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2021)

*Yes...

You never use the spec case given to you by the optician *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2021)

Yes.  In fact, I decline them when getting new prescription sunglasses.  

You have carbon dioxide detectors in your home.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 27, 2021)

Yes

You have a cat or dog.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2021)

Yes. A much beloved dog who is fast approaching the end of his life.  

When you are losing a pet, you find yourself doing things you couldn't have previously imagined.  (Our little guy is having serious back and hip problems so we put him in a stroller when we go for a walk... he can't manage to go around the block, never mind further than that.)


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

Yes I do

You love watching birds


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

*Yes *we have lots of feeders in our garden and a bird bath...

*You prefer floral clothing to plain*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 29, 2021)

Hmmm.... I prefer to wear plain clothing but prefer seeing floral or printed clothing on others. Not sure why that is.

You are firmly into your warm weather wardrobe.


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

No, and yes, we are in Autumn at the moment, but the weather has been nice and sunny so still wearing summer stuff.

You prefer to wash dishes by hand


----------



## Gemma (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes.  With just the 2 of us, there aren't many dishes to wash.

You like maple syrup on pancakes and waffles.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2021)

*No...

You buy hand made unusual items from Etsy  as gifts*


----------



## Gemma (Apr 29, 2021)

No

You have more blankets than you know what to do with.


----------



## Millyd (Apr 29, 2021)

Guilty 

You have an upsized quilt / blanket on your bed …I have a queen bed I use a king size quilt


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2021)

*Yes*

*Your junk drawer is in your bedroom *


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2021)

No.  In the kitchen.  

You have a tall headboard over your bed.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2021)

*Yes..

You use parchment paper instead of foil when baking anything in the oven*


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2021)

Depends what I'm doing.  Baking bread - definitely parchment paper.  Need a tent to keep the moisture in - then foil is my go-to.   

When baking cookies you nearly always line your pans with silicone mats.


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

No, I use parchment paper.

You haven't burnt anything in years


----------



## StarSong (Apr 30, 2021)

Nah... Can't claim that.  I've gotten distracted and ruined some food now and then.  

When you mess up in the kitchen you laugh it off and keep on truckin'.


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2021)

*Yes*..( no use crying over spilt milk...etc.. )

*You've bought something online this week *


----------



## StarSong (May 1, 2021)

Yes, though it falls far from the glamorous purchase category.  Granite sealant for our kitchen counters - hubby seals them every year.  

You will be seeing friends or family this weekend.


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2021)

*No..

You have older siblings *


----------



## StarSong (May 1, 2021)

Yes 

You have younger siblings


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

Yes, but she is no longer with us may she rest in peace.

You are from a large family.


----------



## Millyd (May 1, 2021)

False ..youngest of 2, born 15 years apart 

You have a relative that’s over 90 years old


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2021)

*Yes..*. ( he's 99 ) 

*You've always wanted to play in an Orchestra *


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Not especially, but I quite enjoy hearing/watching them play.

Over the past your you've watched a fair number of concerts that were performed and recorded pre-pandemic.


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2021)

*No... 

You would feel like you'd  lost a second  family  if this forum closed down *


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Yes

As with a family, there are definitely some SF members whose company you prefer over others.


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2021)

*YES!!**..for sure 

Would you meet any of the members if you or they were in the same area *


----------



## SetWave (May 2, 2021)

Yes. Except for you know who . . . 

Have you met members?


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2021)

*Yes....

do you ever go dancing ? *


----------



## StarSong (May 2, 2021)

Yes, but not in 14 months.  

Do you like to go out for coffee or tea with friends.?


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2021)

*Yes...I love that, especially if we go to the coast...

You have a favourite classical composer *


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

Yes, I do, Vivaldi

You prefer sparkling water to normal.


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2021)

*No*..I only drink still water..

*You have a tree with very noisy pigeons in it in your garden *


----------



## StarSong (May 3, 2021)

No pigeons here, but some pretty chatty crows stop by now and then.   

You are starting to see lots of buds or tiny fruits on your fruit trees.


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

No

Do you like cherries?


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2021)

*No...

Do you eat more fruit than veggies ?*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2021)

*No

You prefer emery boards over nail files?*


----------



## Ruthanne (May 3, 2021)

True

You take long walks.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2021)

*No

You have a free bus pass..*


----------



## Gemma (May 4, 2021)

No...there is no bus system where I live.

You like to hug others.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2021)

*No I'm not a hugger....

You have soft toys on the back shelf of your car...*


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2021)

No. 

You keep sweatshirts or jackets in your cars.


----------



## Gemma (May 4, 2021)

No

You have recently detailed the inside of your vehicle.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2021)

*Yes*..not me personally, but the car valeters 

*You always use ready made curry or tomato sauce when cooking *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 4, 2021)

*Yes, but usually augment it

Your engagement and/or wedding band is an antique.*


----------



## Millyd (May 4, 2021)

NA never married

You have items in your home that belonged to your parents/ grandparents


----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2021)

Yes

You like wood flooring better than carpeting


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

You like curry


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Yes to curry.  

Will repeat Ruthanne's question:
You like wood flooring better than carpeting.


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

Yes

Do you like nuts?


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2021)

*Yes but not walnuts or almonds .*...( irony of that was my daughter had an almond orchard )...

*Do you still use the same Ipad you bought years ago*


----------



## StarSong (May 5, 2021)

Never had an iPad, but had to replace my 5-6 year old tablet when it stopped charging.  

With technology, do you tend to be brand and operating system loyal? For instance, Apple or Android phones. PC or Mac computers.


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2021)

*Yes*..Mac computers .. and Iphones and Ipads...  ( although I do have a windows laptop)...

*If you were to name your favourite song of all time it would be classical *


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

Maybe... I _do _quite like Bolero.  

Because of "skyglow" AKA light pollution, you see far fewer stars from your yard than when you're 100 miles further away from population centers.


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2021)

*False.*.we have quite low light pollution here.. but on my daughters' mountain in Spain.. where there was NO light pollution, it was magical

*You live near a shooting range *


----------



## StarSong (May 6, 2021)

Not to the best of my knowledge, but there may be an indoor range within 5-10 miles.  

When you were a child you made potholders using looped yarn and a special loom.


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2021)

*Yes...

Also when you were a child you played cats cradle *


----------



## StarSong (May 7, 2021)

Sure did.  Also the spinning button on a string game.  Depression era games...

Did you play a lot of card games with your siblings or friends as a child?  War, Crazy Eights, and so forth?


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2021)

Absolutely..*yes.*.. trumps, Old maid... rummy( not Gin, )... and solo games like clockwork patience..

*You were the kid who had roller boots instead of metal roller skates with a key to extend them *


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

Yes, I was.

As A child you climbed trees.


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2021)

*Very True *( I still get the urge to climb trees to this day)...

*Your  first hot drink of the day is Tea...*


----------



## StarSong (May 8, 2021)

False.  Coffee

Over time your preferences for your primary hot drink have changed.  (For instance, in 50 plus years of coffee drinking, I've gone from drinking it black, then black with sugar, then cream and sugar, and back through the list a few times.)


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2021)

*No, not really.*..( I drink more coffee than I did when I was younger but still my tea remains the same as always) 

*You've recently been at a coffee house or cafe... for coffee..*


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

False (Too difficult to drink coffee via mask  )

Sometimes you miss the days of your youth.


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2021)

True-ish.  I mostly miss my youthful body and greater athletic abilities. 

You are generally less anxious, more secure, and better able to manage people's expectations now than at any other time of your life (with the possible exception of early childhood).


----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2021)

*No

Do you curse frequently?*


----------



## Millyd (May 9, 2021)

Never ….it irritates me to hear crude offensive words in public 

You’ve seen a homeless person sleeping under a veranda lately

It’s getting very cool at nights so the homeless in this area are moving from parks to sheltered areas ( we are approaching winter )


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

No, Haven't seen any in years.

You still like going to the movies.


----------



## SetWave (May 9, 2021)

No. Haven't been in years.

You fall asleep to the tv.


----------



## Gemma (May 9, 2021)

No

Drinking caffeine beverages late at night will keep you awake.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 9, 2021)

Yes

Going for longer walks nowadays


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

*No...less walks 

You've been divorced*


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

No

You've been interviewed on TV


----------



## Pink Biz (May 10, 2021)

*No

You've been on a safari.*


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

I have not.  

You've been to Africa.


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2021)

*yes...

You've stood in/on.... a pulpit *


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Yes

You've delivered the main toast at a wedding.


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

No

You prefer to gift money than a present.


----------



## Millyd (May 11, 2021)

True

you eat meals made with pasta


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2021)

*True

Your favourite pasta dish  is Mac & cheese *


----------



## StarSong (May 11, 2021)

False (a light sauce made with diced tomatoes for me)

You make your own pasta sauces rather than buying jarred or canned versions.


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2021)

*true

You're wearing perfume today*


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

True

You change your perfume with the seasons


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2021)

*true

Today I'm wearing Coco Coco Chanel 

You like science fiction*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2021)

*No

You wore a girdle on a regular basis in your younger days.*


----------



## Millyd (May 21, 2021)

No

You learned how to sew on a treadle sewing machine at school


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2021)

*True..*.

*At school you always tried to get out of PE*


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2021)

False.  Other than the calisthenics (which I found mind-numbingly boring), I liked PE.   

You had PE every school year from youngest primary grades through graduating high school.


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2021)

*Yes.*. ..I liked PE..mostly..

*You have music in your collection by Elvis*


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2021)

Lots of it from two Elvises, both extremely talented with very different styles.  Love Elvis Presley and Elvis Costello!

You have "popular music" in your collection that's a less than a year old and over a hundred years old.


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

Yes

You enjoy classical music


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

*Yes.*.some..

*The first records you bought were during the 70's *


----------



## StarSong (May 22, 2021)

No.  Mid 1960s.  

Your earliest record purchases were 45s rather than LP albums.


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

*Yes...( my first 45 was Band of Gold ).. 1970 ..and I still have it 

Your parents had a radiogram *


----------



## StarSong (May 22, 2021)

I think most Americans called that a console. A radio/record player/tv (or some grouping) are installed in part of a piece of furniture.  
We didn't have one, but many friends did. 

You or your family have owned a jukebox - the type that graced many diners in the 50s - 70s.


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

*No...

Do you live in a Cosmopolitan area *


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

No

Have you tried Tofu?


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

*Yes ( hate it but o/h is vegan so he has it)

Birds-eye Fish fingers are called Fish sticks where you live *


----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2021)

*Yes (not sure about the brand names)...hate 'em! 

You prefer runny cheeses versus hard ones.*


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

*Yes,.*..definitely , Brie, any blue cheese etc...

*You wear rings on most fingers *


----------



## Gemma (May 22, 2021)

No

During the summer months, you barely wear any jewelry.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 22, 2021)

No

You enjoy being on the Beach


----------



## Kadee (May 22, 2021)

Yes ..I live very close to a nice quiet beach 

You socialise with your neighbours


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2021)

Some - yes at holiday parties and while walking dogs or out in the neighborhood, but not otherwise.

When you were a teenager: Fritos or potato chips


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

*Chips ( we call them Crisps)...

Your favourite flavour of crisps are Smokey Bacon*


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2021)

No.  I prefer regular old-fashioned potato chips.  

You remember when barbecue flavored potato chips were considered exotic.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 23, 2021)

*No, not exotic, but kind of special.

You have plans for Memorial Day.*


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

*False.*. we don't have that here.. 

*you plan to travel by train soon*


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)

False

You can't wait for air travel


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

*true.*. although technically we can travel by plane now as some already have  but I want things to seem to be safer first 

*You still work outside the home *


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2021)

Yes, sort of.  I still work seasonally - including right now.  Mostly I work from home via computer and by using contractors, but parts of my house double as a factory or warehouse for short periods of time.  For instance: my foyer this morning:     


These boxes will move out this morning and more will replace them this afternoon.

You enjoy working part-time.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

*yes

You  enjoy being your own boss *


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

Yes

You own property overseas.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2021)

*Yes...

Same question*


----------



## Gemma (May 24, 2021)

No

You've been to Jamaica


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2021)

*No

You have a time-share.*


----------



## Kadee (May 24, 2021)

No I’d never touch them .

You have been to a time share sales meeting


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2021)

Yes

You sleep until dawn


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

*Yes,* and then I sleep some more.... 

*You've been deep sea diving...*


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2021)

No

You've snorkeled in the ocean


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

Yes

You can body surf


----------



## StarSong (May 26, 2021)

Maybe I still can - I'm not an ocean swimmer though.  

You have or are considering converting your pool to salt water.  (I'm going to start an SF thread on this one...)


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2021)

*No...

You turn on  your cooker (stove)..extractor fan every time you cook *


----------



## Sassycakes (May 26, 2021)

No 

You enjoy watching the local news?


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

Yes

You do crossword puzzles


----------



## Kadee (May 26, 2021)

Yes …usually in take 5 magazine @Tish 


You often buy a weekly magazine to read


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

No.  Can't remember the last time I bought a paper magazine but I do pay for a couple of online subscriptions.

Your newspaper subscriptions are for online access rather than paper delivery.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*Yes... 

You have a fan or AC  on full blast in the room you're in* ( i've just cut the grass, it's so humid out there,..I'm just about have this cold drink and jump in the shower)


----------



## Pink Biz (May 27, 2021)

*No, had the fan on low earlier, just turned it off because it's very chilly here today (low 50's). 

Your shower water pressure is great.*


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

Yes.

You're invited to a wedding this summer and intend to go!


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*Yes.*. and no I have no intentions of going, I really hate weddings.. 

*You've been in your nearest city very recently *


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

Yes.  

You've stayed in a hotel recently.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*No,* until last Monday they've all been in Lockdown...

*You've been a passenger on the top deck of a double decker bus *


----------



## StarSong (May 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *No,* until last Monday they've all been in Lockdown...
> 
> *You've been a passenger on the top deck of a double decker bus *


Yes, several times.  

When traveling to a new city you usually take a hop-on hop-off bus tour very early in your visit to get a sense of the city and a lay of the land.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*No...

You have the time of your birth on your Birth certificate *


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> Yes …usually in take 5 magazine @Tish
> 
> 
> You often buy a weekly magazine to read


Me too.


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

Yes, I do.

You have recently updated your passport.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

*No,* but we have to do ours again this month.... 

Vis-a-vis .....*..you recently had to update your Driving licence *


----------



## Kadee (May 27, 2021)

No I’ve never had a passport 

You GP surgery gave you your COVID  vaccine


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> No I’ve never had a passport
> 
> You GP surgery gave you your COVID  vaccine


Don't play the games when you have people on Ignore.. it messes the games up, and Admin have spoken about this before...


----------



## Gemma (May 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *No,* but we have to do ours again this month....
> 
> Vis-a-vis .....*..you recently had to update your Driving licence *


Yes...renewed it

You have a favorite pastry.


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

*Yes...

You use a heat pad on aches and pains...*


----------



## Gemma (May 28, 2021)

No

You have played badminton.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2021)

*Possibly, I vaguely recall playing it once or twice many years ago.

You tweeze your eyebrows weekly.*


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)

Yes

You listen to music every day.


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2021)

*Yes..

You have a favourite radio station*


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

Yes

You subscribe to satellite radio


----------



## Gemma (May 29, 2021)

No

You subscribe to Discovery+.


----------



## Gemma (May 29, 2021)

No

You have a favorite type of music.


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

Yes

You subscribe to Amazon Prime


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

*Yes..

You have comforters instead of duvets on your beds...*


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

Yes, though I have a duvet on the comforter in my RV because our dog's paws are often dirty when we're camping, and he sleeps on the bed with us).  Speaking of which: 

Your dog or cat sleeps/slept on your bed.


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

SamBrown said:


> Yes
> 
> You watch Netflix series


Welcome, Sam!


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

Yes, they allow me to sleep with them LOL

You sometimes find yourself singing along to music in your supermarket.


----------



## StarSong (May 29, 2021)

Not only singing, but dancing! 

When the supermarket is playing a good song you get irritated when an employee interrupts it with a price check or manager request. The NERVE!!!


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2021)

LOl..I dance and sing as well...

*True...lol

your wedding ring is white gold *


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2021)

False on my original wedding ring (yellow gold).  

You have very little white gold jewelry, but do have some silver and some platinum pieces.


----------



## Gemma (May 30, 2021)

Yes, on both

You like lapel pins.


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2021)

No

You wear a broch


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2021)

*No - but I have some beautiful modern ones... 

You were married in church *


----------



## Patch (May 31, 2021)

Yes.  September 1966.  I had been working for a greenhouse/floral company and they decorated the church with tons of beautiful flowers.  Oh!  My bride is just as beautiful today as she was then!!!

If a bride, did your potential husband ask your parents for your hand in marriage?  Likewise, if a groom, did you ask your wife's parents for their approval of the marriage?


----------



## StarSong (May 31, 2021)

Yes, my husband did, though we were already living together and in our mid-twenties so it was strictly a formality.

Your wedding day went smoothly with very few glitches.


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2021)

*True...

You were given the name of one of your grandparents*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

*No, but my first and middle names begin with the first letter of both of my deceased grannys' names.

Your closest friend is younger than you are.*


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

True

You love going to kid movies with your grandchildren


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2021)

*False...no grandchildren 


You often visit the tourist places in your nearest city *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2021)

Often - False.  Occasionally - True.

You can (or could at one time) make macrame.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 1, 2021)

Yes, and still do.

You like white chocolate.


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

Yes

At times you forget to charge your phone.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

*No.. ( I do forget to charge my Ipad  and my kindle ,sometimes tho')

You only ever eat toast in the mornings *


----------



## Gemma (Jun 2, 2021)

No

You eat lunch everyday.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 2, 2021)

Yes

You now prefer a small snack for dinner rather than the typical big evening meal you ate for most of your life.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

*No...

You can still remember your childhood phone number *


----------



## Patch (Jun 2, 2021)

Yes.  411 on 8.  That meant it was one long ring and two short rings on party line #8.  Grandparents was 4411 on 8.  Two longs and two shorts.

You have changed a flat tire on a vehicle.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

*False..

You like to buy pretty stationery *


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

False, not for a very long time.

You once owned a perfume pen.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

*False

You still use a printer*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

True.  For both business and personal reasons.  

You have a laser printer.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2021)

*No

You watch martial arts matches.*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

No.  

You don't care for any physical combat sports.


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2021)

No

You use hot pads for pain.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

*Yes..

You suffer from styes and other eye infections* ( my hubs)


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2021)

No.  

In the 70s you often went to discos with your friends.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2021)

*YES !!! every weekend without fail...I miss those days still 

You used to roller disco when you were a teen ?*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2021)

No.  I didn't roller skate after the age of six (clunking around on the lawn) because I didn't live with sidewalks, smooth roads or roller rinks until I moved to Los Angeles.  I bet it was fun though.  I loved going to discos with my friends.  

You frequented a bar or pub like Cheers (_Sometime you want to go where everybody knows your name_) in your twenties. Didn't drink much, just gathered with the gang a time or two most weeks. I sure did.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2021)

*Yes, I absolutely did.*.. almost exactly like Cheers  where everyone knew my name and everyone else's... ( and I only drank coke)


*You met your partner at a dance...* ( I didn't)


----------



## StarSong (Jun 4, 2021)

No.  At work.  

You rarely dated anyone you met at a bar/pub/disco.  It was more of an evening out with no ties beyond that.


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

Yes

You can ride a horse.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 4, 2021)

Yes

You like water parks.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2021)

*Yes.. 

The most important drink of the day for you is your first coffee or tea..*


----------



## Gemma (Jun 5, 2021)

No...water

You eat a late night snack.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2021)

No.  Almost never.  

You've got an inexpensive gizmo that froths milk (in my case 75% almond and 25% oat milk) into a lovely micro foam to float on your coffee, very similar to what's served in Spain and Italy.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2021)

*I know exactly what you mean.. but No.. we don't drink enough coffee in this house to make it worth it.. 

You prefer to wear your hair short...*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 5, 2021)

My hair is fine, wavy-curly and while not sparse, it's definitely not thick, so I usually wear it chin length, which means nearly shoulder length when it's wet.

You have none of the following: great hair, great hair skills, or great interest in honing those skills.


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Yes.

You are a  lot more patient these days.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*Errrmmm not really sure..I'm an archetypal Aries, impatience is in my DNA 

You have been married to the same person for over 50 years *


----------



## Gemma (Jun 6, 2021)

Yes...51 years

You have a Birthday coming up soon.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*No..my Birthday was just a few weeks ago...

You choose Sundays to deep clean your house..*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2021)

*No

There are too many mosquitos in your area.*


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

No

You clean up as you cook.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

*Yes..

You have stuff in a self storage facility *


----------



## Gemma (Jun 6, 2021)

No

You need to buy new bath towels.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2021)

*No...

You have one or more trees in your garden ( yard )*


----------



## Gemma (Jun 7, 2021)

Yes

You have a favorite song from your younger years that means something to you.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2021)

*Yes*..I think most people do...

*Your teen years were the 70's...*


----------



## Patch (Jun 7, 2021)

No.  60's

You are fluent in more than one language.


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

Yes

You don't look your age


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2021)

*No.*.I don't look my age ( apparently)

*You manicure your nails regularly *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 8, 2021)

Yes, but only filing.  No longer bother with polish. 

In the back of your mind you know that even if you run out of chocolate candy, there's always a bag of semi-sweet chips in your pantry for chocolate emergencies... And yes, you do sometimes have chocolate emergencies.


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

No

You have driven an electric car


----------



## Kadee (Jun 8, 2021)

No 

You have driven a large truck weighing over 5 ton ( loaded )


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2021)

*No

You use a cane occasionally.*


----------



## Gemma (Jun 8, 2021)

No, don't even own one.

You wear sneakers when out and about.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2021)

*Yes, sometimes

You are very outgoing with a group of people.*


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

Yes ( A certain group )

You have had a Devonshire tea.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

*Absolutely *... 

*You take Vitamins every day in capsule or tablet form *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 10, 2021)

Yes.  Vitamin D and Glucosamine with Chondroitan daily. 
B complex with B-12 twice a week. 

You buy groceries at least once a week.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

*No

You ride a bike *


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

Not guilty (not anymore)

You take multi vitamins.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 10, 2021)

No

You eat some type of vegetable every day.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)

Yes, usually.

You like ice cream.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

*Yes..occasionally

You prefer the diet versions of drinks *


----------



## Gemma (Jun 11, 2021)

No

Your on a diet.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

*NO...

You intend to take a day trip this weekend*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2021)

*No

You have used Facebook this week.*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2021)

No. 

You've avoided joining Twitter and Tik-Tok.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2021)

*Yes

Did you know that someone who uses twitter is called a T*at *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 11, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *Yes
> 
> Did you know that someone who uses twitter is called a T*at *


I didn't, but based on what I see coming out of that particular social media, it seems apt.

You email less and text more as time goes on.


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

Yes

You try to keep up with kid's new words for things.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 12, 2021)

Yes.  However my children are now in their mid-late 30s and grands are still under 10, so neither group is in the sweet spot for new slang.  

You get a perverse bit of pleasure when you see your grands roll their eyes at your children, just as your children did to you and you did to your own parents.  The weird thing is, parents don't expect it to happen, but grandparents know what's coming...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2021)

Not me..no grands.. but I'll pass the baton...


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)

No Grands here either.

Have you brushed your dog's teeth?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2021)

No..but my daughter does her dogs teeth... 

You're superstitious


----------



## Gemma (Jun 12, 2021)

No

You would tell someone they have bad breath if they did.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2021)

Yes.. ( In real life  have very little filter unfortunately)

Do you burn if out  in the sun for an hour without spf


----------



## Gemma (Jun 13, 2021)

No.  I am out in the sun most of the day and never burn, just tan.

You are already picking produce from your garden.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 13, 2021)

Yes.  We've plucked our first tomato, more will be ripe for the picking in a week or less.  

Circling back to the tan/burn subject: 
*Has your skin tone changed over the years?* (My skin was far more olive when I was a child - I never sunburned - but as I entered my twenties it started lightening to the point where I'm actually quite fair now and sunburn easily.)


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2021)

No..I've always been very fair and had to use high SPF ( oddly I just posted a question about sun on the other thread)









Have you been to a Vintage car show....


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

Yes

Do you like Salmon?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 13, 2021)

Yes 

Do you like oysters


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 14, 2021)

*No

Do you read short stories?*


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2021)

Yes

Do you do word puzzles?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2021)

*Yes 

Have you ever fancied being an author *


----------



## Gemma (Jun 14, 2021)

No

Have you authored a piece of writing?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)

*No...

Did you play a musical instrument at school*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2021)

*No

Do you understand physics?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)

*NO......!!! it was my absolute worst subject at school...( my o/h is the polar opposite) he gets very frustrated with me 

Your best subject at school was social sciences *


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)

No, History and Maths.

You can embroider/Tapestry


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2021)

*yes...but just basic stuff...crafts are not my forte....

You sleep with just a thin comforter on your bed...*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 16, 2021)

False, even in summertime I need the weight of a couple of blankets on me or I can't sleep. 

You zoom with friends or family at least once a week.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2021)

*False

You do weight bearing exercises several times a week *


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)

True

You love to dance.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2021)

*True


You enjoy ten pin bowling *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)

*Yes

You were a cheerleader.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2021)

*No... 

You were a girl Guide/scout *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 17, 2021)

Yes

You learned a few skills from scouts that have been very useful throughout your life.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2021)

*yes...

You have ridden a train in the last 5 years *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 17, 2021)

Yes.  I love trains!  

You expect to travel by plane in 2021.


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

No

You have one of your pets next to you at the moment.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2021)

No

You dog lives in a crate


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*No

You have more than 6 grandchildren *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2021)

Yes 13

You have Great Grandchildren


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*No...

You always get out of bed in the mornings before your partner...*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 18, 2021)

Yes. 

When traveling you spend far more time talking to locals in pubs and sidewalk cafes rather than going to museums.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 18, 2021)

No

Are you currently an armchair vagabond?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 18, 2021)

I'm not sure what that means.  If you're asking if I watch travelogues, the answer is no.  With the exception of Anthony Bourdain's shows (RIP) I'm not particularly interested in other people's travels. 

You use more than one pillow when sleeping.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*No....

You wear rubber gloves when cleaning up *


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Yes

You have bought a new coat recently


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2021)

*False.*. last winter but I've not worn it yet

*You remember your mother or grandmother wearing a rain hat... *


----------



## Gemma (Jun 18, 2021)

Yes

You have a rain hat.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 18, 2021)

No

You always get a good nights sleep


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

*No...

You've worked in a Library*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 19, 2021)

Not since I volunteered in HS, but I rather liked it back then.  

You prefer reading to watching TV.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

*Guilty

Your  son looks like you rather than his father *


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

Not guilty and Guilty( the eldest looks like his dad, the youngest one looks like me.)

You like marmalade.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

*Yes

You play word games on your computer other than this forum*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2021)

*Yes, several

You like using colored ink pens.*


----------



## Gemma (Jun 20, 2021)

Yes

You have pretty stationary.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

*Yes.*..I'm a sucker for pretty paper & pens

*You have written a letter to someone in the past year *


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 20, 2021)

yes

I still have a few friends from the Silent Generation and I've tended to try and be a tad more attentive during the lockdown.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2021)

You'll take a look at Amazon's Prime Day offerings on the 21st & 22nd, but have no plans to buy anything in particular.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

*Yes,* If I remember.. but usually it's a waste of time...

*Just saw an oral B electric  toothbrush duo... ( we use them ) but this one priced at £250 reduced from over £600 ...would you pay that much for an electric toothbrush*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2021)

No.  Good grief, but that's a lot for an electric toothbrush!  
Our Oral B electric toothbrush duo was about $120, if I remember correct. Bought the pack several years ago and they work just fine! Replace the brush heads every couple of months. 

Do you use a water filter or filter system at home?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2021)

*No

Do you like facial tissue with "built-in" lotion?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

*No...

Do you have glass doors in your home *


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)

No

You have 2 bathrooms in your house.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 20, 2021)

Yes ..,mine and his  

You watch early morning TV for the news of the day


----------



## StarSong (Jun 21, 2021)

No. 

You rarely turn on a television until evening.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2021)

*True.*.. just the once or twice a week to catch a favourite show ..which I stream..

*my avatar is the lane leading to my house... do  you live next to farmland *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 21, 2021)

False.  I live in the suburbs.  The closest true farmland is a thirty minute drive.

You like onions but not onion bread or onion bagels.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 21, 2021)

False I like Both

You prefer coffee over Tea


----------



## StarSong (Jun 21, 2021)

True for the mornings, false for the evenings.

You love sparkly things.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2021)

*False . not really. the odd thing maybe but not Diamanté type things...

You have outdoor kennels for your dogs *


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

Yes

You used to rollerskate


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

*True... we used to go to the roller disco on Saturdays when I was a teen *  

*You still book your holidays through a travel agent instead of directly by yourself *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 22, 2021)

True if it's a vacation that isn't centered around family visiting.    

p.s.  @hollydolly, I never heard of "diamanté" before.  Great word that covers rhinestones, sequins and other sparkling decorations.  
I'm always learning something on SF, it seems.   

When traveling, you often prefer AirBNB or VRBO accommodations over hotels.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

In case you don't know already now, @StarSong .. the pronunciation is .. Dee-a-mon-tay...


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

No, usually Travel lodge

You always overpack.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2021)

Yes, but much less so than in years past.  

You intentionally pack extra tops and underwear.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2021)

*Yes...always...

At sometime in your life you've worked as a delivery driver *


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

No

Have you ever worked as a nighttime packer in a supermarket?


----------



## Gemma (Jun 23, 2021)

No

Have you ever worked in a factory?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)

*Yes...

Do you know the exact date of birth of both of your grandparents..*


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

No

You don't watch much T.V.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 24, 2021)

No I watch very little TV

You know your ancestry due to having your DNA done


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2021)

Yes.  

You had some big ancestry surprises due to having your DNA done.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

*False* never had DNA done..

*You wear shoes of some type  indoors*


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

No

You make your own cookies


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2021)

*No, not any more....

You have a case or bag ready packed if you need to leave in an emergency *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2021)

No.  If I needed to leave I'd grab my phone, purse, hubby and dog (not necessarily in that order) and get out.  

You know what you'd take if under an evacuation order that might mean coming back to a completely destroyed home.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2021)

*True....( I play this out in my head regularly I don't know why )

You run for exercise...*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 26, 2021)

False.  Stair climb.  If I'm running you can be pretty sure that I'm playing with my grandchildren or something unpleasant is chasing me. 

You exercise with an intensity that leaves you at least somewhat breathless.


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

Yes

You love playing with your grandkids.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 26, 2021)

No ... they are over age 21

You make zucchini bread.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

No.

On a rural road, with no traffic to be seen, you don't wait for the red light to turn green.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

*No.. ( we have cameras on all our traffic lights)

You're old enough to be receiving  state pension
*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 27, 2021)

True - Social Security in my case.  

You don't receive any pension beyond the government pension that virtually everyone in your country receives at your age.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

*No*

*You were 16 before you had your first steady boy/girlfriend *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2021)

No....13 still with her

You believe in long relationships


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

Yes

Loyalty means a lot to you.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2021)

*Yes.*.Numero uno.. 

*It takes a long time for you to trust anyone *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2021)

No.  My general default position is to trust people (with obvious safety boundaries, of course).  Trust is theirs to lose.  

You feel terrible when you've hurt someone's feelings and are quick to apologize.


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

Yes

You are worried about Covid spreading to children now.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2021)

*No..I think children are on the whole  immune

Would you allow your under 18's to be vaccinated *


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm glad I'm not confronting that decision.  My grandnieces and GNs who are between 12-18 have been vaccinated, all without incident.  The under 12's (and that lot includes my two grandchildren) have not, at least partly because the vaccines haven't yet been approved for that age group. 

So my answer: I don't know. If in that position I'd do another deep dive on serious illness rates, hospitalization rates, fatality rates, and long-term consequence rates for both the virus and the vaccines - this time on how it's affecting the under 18 group - before deciding.

You are always more cautious when making financial, health or other weighty decisions on someone else's behalf than on your own.


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

Yes

You prefer Holistic medicine.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

*False

You've had an attempted scam face-time call *


----------



## Gemma (Jun 30, 2021)

False

You have had Lyme's disease.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2021)

False.  Thank goodness.  

You've shopped at an IKEA.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2021)

*true.*..altho' the nearest one to us is in  London, it's PITA to get to in a very built up industrial area , so we don't go very often...

*You have something from Ikea in your home now.. regardless of how small *


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

Yes

You prefer Holistic medicine.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2021)

No

Within the past couple of weeks you've done a donation drop-off of items you no longer need.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2021)

*Yes...

Have you ever  actually seen anyone hang trainers on telegraph wires*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 1, 2021)

No, but I've seen plenty of pairs dangling from the wires.  

Do you often see homeless people when going into town?


----------



## Gemma (Jul 1, 2021)

No, have never seen any homeless people on the street where I live.

Have you ever been homeless?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2021)

*No I've never been homeless thank the Lord...*

@StarSong.. in our small market  town I've only ever seen one person sleeping in a doorway, but in London  I see homeless people everywhere 

*I've just driven to the chip shop and got a takeway of sausages and chips...  have you ever eaten  British take-away food.? *


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

Yes, But not  in England

You prefer your fish battered rather than Crumbed


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2021)

*Yes.*..I hate breadcrumb coating.. *ugh*...

*You live close to the beach *


----------



## Millyd (Jul 2, 2021)

No …. Although I live close to a major river


You have spoken using a microphone at a large gathering / indoor meeting


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2021)

*yes*

*You are comfortable in front of a camera rather than behind *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 2, 2021)

Not especially comfortable in either position.  

Your home has central air conditioning.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 2, 2021)

Yes

Your utility bills are high during the summer.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 2, 2021)

Yes

Most of the messages on your voice mail are actual spam or spammers hanging up.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2021)

*No

You hope to live the rest of your life in the place you are now *


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

Yes

You prefer living in a house to a unit


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

*I know from friends in Australia, that a Unit means an apartment type dwelling....so Yes definitely a house unless the flat was soundproofed... *

*You live in a Flat *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 3, 2021)

No  

At some point in your life you lived in a flat or apartment.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

*yes... 4 times...( twice in naval married quarters.. and twice in our many moves when I was a child)>..


As you've become older your less tolerant to noise...*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2021)

Yes, but...

As you've become older, other than in a political realm you've become much more tolerant of what other people are doing.


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Yes

You have some pollen elergies.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

*I have never had pollen allergies, unlike my elder brother and my own daughter who suffer every year....until this year, and suddenly I'm suffering

You prefer summer to winter....*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2021)

No.  

You prefer fall to spring.


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

Yes

You have read the Harry Potter series


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2021)

*No

You eat fast food in your car.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2021)

No

You sit in a booth rather than a table.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

*Yes..

You've spoken to someone outside of your household today *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2021)

Not yet, but it's only 6:30 AM. 

You speak or text with at least one person outside your household virtually every day.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 6, 2021)

*Yes, usually.

You have some monogrammed towels.*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2021)

Yes

If you have monogrammed towels, you received them as a gift.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

*Yes...

You still ride a bike (cycle)*


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

No

You enjoy cooking.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2021)

*Yes... at one time, not so much now..

The drive leading to your house is longer than 50 yards...*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2021)

*Yes, but it leads to my apartment building.

You are within walking distance to a pharmacy.*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2021)

Yes - within a mile, but it's not the one I use.

You rarely purchase anything but prescriptions at a pharmacy.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2021)

*Yes* .(.I get almost everything I need cheaper in the supermarket)

*You live close to a noisy school or park *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2021)

No.  My neighborhood is pretty quiet.

When your neighbors have noisy parties the thing that annoys you most is that you weren't invited.


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)

Yes

You have music going while you do your housework.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2021)

* NO.*...I used to always.. but not now..I don't know why , I just stopped for some reason...

*You like football ( soccer)... England have just gone through tonight to Play Italy in the World Cup, first time since 1990*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2021)

No.  I used to.  With all the data about CTE brain injuries, I find American Football unwatchable and cringe when I see soccer players bounce the balls off their heads.
p.s.  Glad England is doing so well, @hollydolly!

You like watching American baseball or cricket.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2021)

*Not Baseball....but I love to sit on a sunny afternoon, on the local Village green and while away a few hours watching the local cricket team... nothing more relaxing than that for me.. 

You've driven a Bus or an RV.... *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 8, 2021)

Yes 

You always let trucks and buses go ahead of you because you know what it's like to have people squeeze you out in traffic when you're driving a large vehicle.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2021)

*yes.*.( not because I've driven a large vehicle but because I don't want a large vehicle crushing me) 

*You often travel by train ( including the tube/subway) *


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

Yes especially since the price of fuel has gone through the roof.

You consult your doctor via phone


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2021)

*Yes...or Zoom....

Your doctor still makes house-calls *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2021)

No, but one of my dog's veterinarians does!  

You've had your vehicle washed by mobile car wash service that comes to your house.  (I haven't but my neighbor does.)


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2021)

*No.*..if I was going to wash it at my own house I'd save the money and do it myself...

*You prefer to have your car jet washed  rather than through an automatic car wash*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 9, 2021)

I have no idea what a jet wash is, but I love the less expensive automatic car washes that take about two minutes.  You stay in your car the whole time.  I've always gotten a kick out of going through the car wash.  It's just a quickie that removes the worst of the dirt and makes your car presentable.  

It annoys you when your car has been recently cleaned and it rains just enough to make it waterspotted and dirty.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2021)

Trouble with the automatic car washes (and the rubber brushes).. is that they leave tiny minute scratches all over your bodywork which you can't see.. and your car gets dirtier quicker next time...

Jet wash...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2021)

*True..*.to the rain.. 

*You always eat your meals with your Significant  other *


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

No 

You like Avacado


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2021)

*Yes!

Your next door neighbor is friendly.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2021)

*yes...

You have young families as neighbours *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 9, 2021)

Yes

You watch Netflix


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

*False... ( hubs does tho')...

Your children were all born over 8 pounds...*


----------



## Gemma (Jul 10, 2021)

No

You were over 8 pounds when born.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

No..I was 2lbs and stillborn , 2 months premature...along with my twin.. they saved me but not him..

*You have younger siblings...*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Trouble with the automatic car washes (and the rubber brushes).. is that they leave tiny minute scratches all over your bodywork which you can't see.. and your car gets dirtier quicker next time...
> 
> Jet wash...


Virtually all carwashes in my area have been brushless for years, probably for the reasons you cited.   

My local drive-through car wash has one of these self-serve car washes next door.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2021)

Gemma said:


> No
> 
> You were over 8 pounds when born.


No.  But I was one of a set of twins.  We were each 7 lbs. 4 oz.  No idea how my mother - not a large woman by any means - managed that.  My own twins were over 12 lbs. combined and they became a challenge to carry and deliver.  

At least one of your children was over 8 lbs.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> No.  But I was one of a set of twins.  We were each 7 lbs. 4 oz.  No idea how my mother - not a large woman by any means - managed that.  My own twins were over 12 lbs. combined and they became a challenge to carry and deliver.
> 
> At least one of your children was over 8 lbs.


I already answered that question about birth weight... you gotta find another question..lol


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2021)

Just saw your post, @hollydolly.  Should have refreshed my browser!  

That's so sad about your brother.  
Yes, I have younger siblings. One died as a toddler, the other is still alive, kicking and training horses! 

At least one of your children was over 8 lbs.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

*No.. but my youngest sister was 10lbs... 

You are bi-racial *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2021)

10 lbs?  Good grief - after that delivery I woulda slapped her myself! 

No on bi-racial.

Your parents looked quite different from one another - different skin tones, eye and hair color, and so forth.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

*yes in fact very much*..my father was dark skinned black hair brown eyes everyone thought he was from the Mediterranean  ..my mother the opposite.. fair skinned  with striking blue eyes...

*You look more like your mother than your father *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2021)

*No, although my mom and I had the same figure and height.

Are any of your close family members related?*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *No, although my mom and I had the same figure and height.
> 
> Are any of your close family members related?*


*I'm not sure I understand this question ..all my close family members are related to each other..

You've taken a cab somewhere recently *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 10, 2021)

Not since traveling a couple of years ago.  

You tend to call an Uber instead of a cab.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> *I'm not sure I understand this question ..all my close family members are related to each other..
> 
> You've taken a cab somewhere recently *


*Lol, I wasn't specific enough wording the question. I was thinking of my paternal grandparents who were first cousins. Sorry about that! *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2021)

*No, I use cabs

You eat an apple every day.*


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

No

You have a food dehydrator


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

*No..

You carry a battery operated  hand fan with you during hot weather *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 11, 2021)

No. 

You don't mind heat nearly as much as high humidity.


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

Yes, Hate humidity.

You have a favorite book that you read over.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2021)

*Yes.*..several..


*You prefer non-fiction...*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2021)

No - I usually have a fiction and a non-fiction book going at the same time and bounce back and forth as the mood strikes.  

Your non-fiction reading is generally in the health or science genre rather than history or biographical.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2021)

*No

You're superstitious about wearing pearls *


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

No

You are sick of hearing about Harry and his wife.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2021)

*yes...

You're a monarchist*


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

Yes, I am.

You have hand sanitizer in your car.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 13, 2021)

Yes

You sleep on your right side.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2021)

*Yes, and left side too.

You use a letter opener for your mail.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2021)

*No...

Your neighbours' gardeners come around so early they wake you up...*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 14, 2021)

No, but I'm almost always up before the sun.  Gardeners don't show up until 7 am (during extreme heat waves), usually closer to 8-9 am.  

You have a lock on credit inquiries with all 3 credit reporting companies.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2021)

Yes...


You've raced a Kart on a circuit...


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Yes

You have kept all the craft things your child/children made.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2021)

*Yes*.. all in the attic. and all the cards .( she keeps telling me to throw them away)...

*Your children are all over 40....*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 15, 2021)

False - all under 40

You've have a fondness for amusement park bumper cars.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2021)

*False.*.I like everything else in the fairground, dodgem cars  bore me...


*You've been to Disneyland or it's equivalent *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 15, 2021)

True.  Many times.  Lots of those kinds of upscale amusement parks in So Cal.

It makes you crazy to know how many multinational corporations and billionaires have managed to dodge paying taxes.


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Yes, it sure does.

You wonder if women that wear Burkas wear a mask underneath?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2021)

LOL.*..No.*.never thought of it, but I would hope that they would...but I bet they don't...

*You've still got the photos taken of you at school *


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 15, 2021)

true

you enjoy talking to people with different views than your views on subjects


----------



## StarSong (Jul 16, 2021)

Yes, when people have open minds.  Most don't though.  

Your browser insists on showing ads for items that you researched a week ago and already bought.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 16, 2021)

No.  I clear my cache after using my PC.

You are pretty good at figuring out how to fix things that go wrong with your PC.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 16, 2021)

No.



You have a favorite restaurant


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2021)

*No

You have a selfie stick.*


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 16, 2021)

No

You like having your picture taken.


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

Oh God no!

You still have cd's


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

*No..I threw all of them out except the CD's and DVD's I made myself..but I never play them

Do you have your own youtube channel ?*


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 16, 2021)

No channel, but I did create and upload a video for a multimedia class a few years ago.
My class video

Do you wish you knew more about computers?


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

Always I make it my mission to learn.

You prefer Android to Apple


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 17, 2021)

No

You go out without dressing up


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2021)

*Yes, I never dress up.

You live near a forest preserve.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2021)

*I don't know what a Forest preserve is.. but Yes.. I live near expansive woodlands..cared for by the forestry commission 

You're not afraid to walk alone through woodlands and forestry near you*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2021)

Nope.  This is rattlesnake season.  

Generally speaking, you find humans more terrifying than other species.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2021)

So you mean you Are afraid or your Not afraid @StarSong 

*Yes...

You drink diet pop....*


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 18, 2021)

No.

You read the labels on the foods you buy.


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

Yes

You try to buy local


----------



## StarSong (Jul 19, 2021)

Yes, local-ish.  Not a lot of food is grown in my immediate area though.  

You have an herb garden.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

*No *..not any more..


*you married someone who served in the forces during your marriage *


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

False

You have a tea set


----------



## Gemma (Jul 20, 2021)

False

You have a special cup or mug you like to drink a hot beverage out of.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

*True ( 2 actually)...

Your gardens are mostly laid to lawn and not concrete or paved..... *


----------



## RubyK (Jul 21, 2021)

No. My garden is on my deck.

You learned gardening from one of your parents.


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

Yes

You snack between meals


----------



## Kadee (Jul 21, 2021)

Yes if hungry 


You eat a apple everyday


----------



## StarSong (Jul 21, 2021)

No.  Several times a week, but not every day.

You eat some fruit every day.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2021)

Yes.. most days...not much tho'..

You're happy about how your govt  ( or your leaders) are  dealing with the pandemic..


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2021)

Yes

You are used to wearing a mask now.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2021)

*Yes absolutely*...I didn't realise just how much until I was in the supermarket today , first time since Monday when the lockdown and mask mandate was lifted, and I automatically put my mask on to go into the store, and then realised most didn't have one on now..Mine was not coming off !!!

*You have a disability that makes it more difficult to do certain things *


----------



## Gemma (Jul 22, 2021)

No

You have been fly fishing.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2021)

*No

Do you set out each day to try and do something different than the day before no matter how small ..*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 23, 2021)

No, but I sure like that idea.  Wondering what kinds of things you're talking about.  If you'd be willing to share some of your ideas it would be a terrific new thread, @hollydolly.  

You have at least one baby food jar in use somewhere in your house or garage.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2021)

Just made a post about it @StarSong  thanks for the suggestion..

*False...

I've just mowed the lawn.. it didn't really need it, but it's going to rain all w/e so I thought it better to do it now.. '' you mow your own lawns''*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 23, 2021)

No

You spend more time on the computer than you do watching TV.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 23, 2021)

Yes.  

If you had to give up TV or computers (including the type of content available via TVs), your television would lose the contest.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2021)

*Yes

You have already had enough of summertime.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2021)

*Yes.*.. only because I'm unable to go abroad as I would do usually ..so now I just want it to be winter 

*Are you accident prone *


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

No ( @hollydolly , don't curse me, woman  )

You sometimes find yourself saying something your nan used to say.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 24, 2021)

Yes.  Frequently.  

You wish you'd asked your grandparents more questions about their early lives.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2021)

*yes absolutely I do*...but my family were the type who didn't talk much about anything in their past! I've only recently discovered for example that my granny had 9 brothers & sisters, I thought she only had 2, those were the only ones we ever met.. ( great aunt & great uncle)

*My Maternal Great grandfather was run over by a bus when I was 10 years old and he was in his 90's...have you ever lost a family member from being involved in an accident. *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 24, 2021)

Not that I know of.  

While still in school, did you lose any classmates to automobile accidents?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2021)

*No.*.but I saw one be hit by a car right in front of me as I walked home from school one day. Fortunately she only suffered a broken leg.. but we all ran hell for leather to get her mum while a few stayed with her in the road.....no mobile phones in those days... 

*Did you know that the actress Patricia Routledge who played Hyacinth Bouquet ( Bucket).. is an accomplishend Opera singer ?  ( see my post in the entertainment section)*


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

No did not know that.

You can ski


----------



## Gemma (Jul 24, 2021)

Yes, water and snow

You like to go canoeing.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 24, 2021)

No can’t swim 


You have a dedicated room to call your own for sewing / craft


----------



## StarSong (Jul 25, 2021)

No.  I no longer craft (sucked at it anyway) and never did sew.  My creative outlet is mostly baking and to a lesser extent, cooking.  
However, I do have a large, beautiful kitchen that was taken down to the wall studs and completely remodeled about five years ago - it suits me perfectly.

You think it's cruel to contain birds in cages.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2021)

*Yes....double, triple yes*.... as I would  and do of any wild animal who is caged...

*We have a thunder & lightening storm going on at the moment here.. black as coal skies... are you or were you ever afraid of thunderstorms *


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 25, 2021)

Nope

Have you ever gone swimming when it was rainy


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

Yes

Have you gone to an Opera


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 25, 2021)

*No

Do you have wind chimes?*


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 25, 2021)

No

Do you go around the house barefoot? (inside)


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

*No not since I got Plantar Fasciitis 

You still can only get to 'see' your  primary doctor on Zoom, or phone, but not in person*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2021)

Yup

Do you like the idea of electric cars?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 26, 2021)

The _idea _of them?  Sure.  What's not to like? 

You don't much care for Elon Musk.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2021)

*No.*...I have no feeling towards him either way...

*You're happy with your president/prime minister*


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2021)

Yes (only because he is lesser of two evils)

You are watching the Olympics


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2021)

*No...

You're upgrading your phone to the latest model , soon *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 27, 2021)

No, recently got a new cell phone.  Hoping it lasts 3 years or longer.  

You purchase new phones outright rather than through monthly installments.


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

Yes

You donate old technology.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2021)

*Yes....

you have  pictures of family members on your hall walls... *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 28, 2021)

Yes

You have a piece of jewelry containing at least one ruby.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 28, 2021)

*yes I have an eternity ring with 6 rubies..*

*You wear your wedding set every day...
*


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)

Yes

You love watching ballet


----------



## StarSong (Jul 29, 2021)

Generally, no.  I enjoy it for a little while but after about 45 minutes I've had enough.  That said, I had the rare treat of seeing Mikhail Baryshnikov perform while he was in his prime.  Could have watched him for hours.  

After a couple of hours in most museums, you've hit your limit.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2021)

*Yes.. *for sure. My o/h could spend a whole day in them, but I have my limits and in some it can be as short as 30 minutes depending what's being displayed.. 

*You have the same colour carpet throughout your home *


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

No

Your drapes match your floor coverings.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2021)

No.  I don't have any drapes, only blinds.  

You detest drinking beverages out of cans.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2021)

*No.*..I don't detest it, but I'd rather not... 

*You've started seeing things go back to normal in your neighbourhood.. house parties etc...*


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2021)

Yes

You are following at least one event in the Olympics.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2021)

*False.*.( this is the first year I've not watched any)...

*Your partner and you have split up and reconciled at some point in your marriage..*


----------



## Gemma (Jul 31, 2021)

False

You have renewed your wedding vows at some point in your marriage.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 31, 2021)

Yes.  Had a renewal and gigantic party at 10 years, just as we'd promised ourselves flying to our honeymoon destination ten years earlier.  

You had at least one large (over 50 people) birthday party.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2021)

*No...

You inherited the temperament of a parent or grandparent *


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

Yes

You can be stubborn


----------



## StarSong (Aug 1, 2021)

Sure.  Who can't? 

You tend to procrastinate.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2021)

*Yes.*.I never used to.. but now there's no hurry to get things done, I find myself putting things off...

*Same question*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 1, 2021)

Yes, I procrastinate 

Does the past predict the future?


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

NoT if you learn from it.

Do you like your hot chocolate with marshmallows in it?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2021)

*No.*.. I like it with more choklit... 

*Do you always eat supper*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 2, 2021)

If by supper you mean an evening meal, the answer is no.  

Do you call your midday meal lunch and use the terms and dinner interchangeably for the evening meal?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2021)

No... I meant 'supper'' as in the snack you have at night a few hours after dinner... 

*Yes*..I call my mid-day meal lunch... and my meal at night ..Dinner... although in the North of England and in Scotland, &  Ireland, it's usually called ''tea''.. not dinner.. 

tea-time.. meaning  last meal of the day ...rather than cuppa tea time a as it's known in the rest of the UK

*Did you have side effects after the C-19 vaccination ?...*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 2, 2021)

No serious side effects.  After each shot I had a day of feeling kinda crummy and a sore arm for a couple of days.  Same with my friends and family.  We all had much worse bouts with C-19 than with vaccination side effects.  That's not to say it's true of everyone, just everyone I happen to know well enough personally to have discussed this. 

You think the jury is still out to some degree on this vaccine, but that it's dramatically better than nothing - especially for those with underlying conditions that put them at great risk. Over 65 being one of them.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2021)

*No, the jury has ruled in favor of the vaccine!

Your home has more than 2 full baths.*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 2, 2021)

Yes. 

One of your bathrooms could use a fashion update but you're loath to incur that mess and expense.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2021)

*False.. hubs just fitted a new bathroom a few months ago... 

You like Celtic or Bluegrass music...*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 2, 2021)

Yes.  

To the people outside of North America: Were you aware that during the mid-1960s British culture, fashion and music became so popular in the US that it became known as the "British Invasion" and is still referred to that way?  (With great affection and admiration, I might add.)


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2021)

*Yes.*.. ( I knew that, we always got pictures in the media of screaming American fans as our home grown singers and groups alighted from Planes ) 


*Have you ever fainted at a rock/pop  concert *


----------



## StarSong (Aug 2, 2021)

No.  

Same question...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2021)

*No..*.. although I thought my eardrums were going to burst at a 'Take That' reunion  concert about 10 years ago that DD and some friends and I went to...... despite me wearing earplugs  it was still too loud for me ... I knew then my time for  huge arena  style concerts was over , I'll stick to local  concerts..

*Were you Christened or Baptised as a baby ? *


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

Yes

You are looking forward to attending a live event.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 3, 2021)

Not sure if I'm looking forward to it, but I have tickets for a James Taylor / Jackson Browne concert in a few months.  It was originally scheduled for May of 2020 and rescheduled a couple of times.  Not sure if it will happen, and if so, what the mandates will be.  

Although Jackson is one of my all time favorite solo artists (I'm meh about JT), I've already seen him perform several times. If I need to pass on this concert I can live with that. 

You are taking a wait-and-see posture about gatherings larger than your immediate family and close friends.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 3, 2021)

I love JT....not so keen on JB ...my husband has worked with James  many times and says he's just the nicest of guys... 

*Yes* to the question... 

*You've got autographs from celebrities...*


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

No

You have a T-shirt from a concert.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 3, 2021)

Yes.  My "Hard Wired to Self-Destruct" Metallica concert t-shirt is still in very good shape.

You're amazed at the elaborate sets and pyrotechnics at a lot rock concerts.


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2021)

Yes, I love them

You wish you had taken up playing an instrument in your childhood.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2021)

*False.*.I played Cello... but actually I wish I'd taken up guitar instead..

*Do you still drive comfortably in the dark *


----------



## StarSong (Aug 4, 2021)

Yes

You'd rather drive on a fast moving highway like a freeway than slower traffic streets that are open to pedestrians, driveways, bicycles, etc.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

Yes and No

You sleep in on weekends.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2021)

*No,* I get up when I wake up whatever day it is...

*You no longer read physical newspapers, preferring the digital versions *


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2021)

Yes

You do crosswords online


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2021)

*No, not traditional ones...I play crossword games online.

You have one or more glass-top tables.*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 7, 2021)

Yes

Your dining room chairs are like office chairs in that they have arms, are on wheels, and swivel, spin and rock.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2021)

*No...

You have a barking dog living close by...*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 7, 2021)

Nope.  In this area everyone's dogs are inside except to potty or go for a walk because, well, heat and coyotes.  
Where I grew up it was a different story altogether. Dogs roamed free and chased cars. Ugh!

You have a few cats roaming your neighborhood.


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2021)

No

You buy puzzle magazines


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2021)

*Yes* I buy crossword puzzle magazines about twice a year.... 

*You eat too much bread...*


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2021)

No, hardly any.

You prefer fresh fruit for dessert


----------



## StarSong (Aug 9, 2021)

No.  

You generally incorporate fruit into your meal rather than eating it for dessert.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2021)

*True

You have more than 3  active credit cards *


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2021)

False

You do your Christmas gift shopping through the year rather than at Christmas.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

*Yes.. and no*, I really don't buy Christmas gifts any more, everyone just wants money... 

*August  this year, has had  very different weather  than usual where you live.*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 10, 2021)

No, not so far.  Every day is in the 90s and we've gotten no rain, as per usual. 

Do you follow any social media influencers?  
Definition: Influencers in social media are people who have built a reputation for their knowledge and expertise on a specific topic. They make regular posts about that topic on their preferred social media channels and generate large followings of enthusiastic, engaged people who pay close attention to their views.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2021)

*No...I don't follow anyone 

Same question *


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2021)

*No, I used to when I was on Twitter but closed my account almost a year ago. 

Have you attended a production of a Shakespeare play?*


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

Yes 

Have you been overseas?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2021)

*Yes.*.. we're an Island..overseas means any other country than the UK... 

*Your hair is short.. or bobbed*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 11, 2021)

Yes, short as in a bit under shoulder length.  

You have curly hair.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2021)

*No, wavy

You cut sandwiches in half on the diagonal.*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 11, 2021)

Yes. It feels fancier somehow.  

You've had watercress sandwiches and can't understand why they were ever considered chic.


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

Yes

You think that people that unseed Tomatoes and Cucumbers are very over the top.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 12, 2021)

Exactly!  I eat them seeds and all.  Can't imagine seeding them.  I even eat mango rind... don't understand why others don't.  Gotta draw the line at banana peels though...   

You enjoy nice friendships with the parents of your children's significant others.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2021)

*N/A my DD is single... 

Same question*


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

Yes

These days you prefer to buy Cackemix than do it from scratch.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2021)

*No*... those mixes give me horrible heartburn

*You prefer biscuits (cookies).. to Cakes *


----------



## StarSong (Aug 13, 2021)

Yes

You're happy that summer (or winter for our Southern Hemisphere friends) is winding down.


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2021)

No, I love the cold

You have been horse riding


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2021)

*No*..I'm surrounded by my neighbours' horses, and I help to feed them sometimes.. but I've never wanted to ride one... 

*Same question*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 14, 2021)

Yes.  I even had a horse during my teen years.  

You've participated in rodeo or county fair contests.


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

No

Same question


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2021)

*No*...as I said  previously I've never ridden a horse... 

*You like to visit the county fairs every year *


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

Yes, I do.

You have your Surname on a plaque on the outside of your house.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2021)

*No

You have grandchildren old enough to be working outside of the home..*


----------



## Gemma (Aug 16, 2021)

Yes...oldest one is 31 and in the Navy.

You keep up with current affairs.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 16, 2021)

Yes, but due to some calming of American politics, not as intensely as at other times. 

You censor which news stories you'll follow and how deeply, lest you get into a lather over something completely out of your control.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2021)

*Yes *..I try my best... but currently I'm extremely concerned about the events in Afghanistan... 

*You wish people could discuss politics without getting angry when someone has an opposing viewpoint *


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2021)

Yes

You have done your grocery shopping online.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 17, 2021)

Only that which I can't easily obtain at my usual grocery haunts.

You are nervous about upcoming social events on your calendar because Covid is not settling down.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2021)

*Nope...  nothing planned..


You wear coloured shoes rather than just black or brown*


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 17, 2021)

Yes.

You wish the yard was smaller so you didn't have to mow the grass.


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2021)

No, The Dingo like to have room run amok.

You have been considering what to plant for summer.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2021)

*No*..it's still summer here... 

*You look forward to the children returning to school*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 18, 2021)

They've just gone back in this area.  And the positive cases have already begun...

Very few children ride school buses in your area.


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2021)

True

You support your local theatre


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2021)

*True..

You have worked in the theatre in some capacity *


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2021)

no

do you play golf


----------



## StarSong (Aug 19, 2021)

No

You play computer solitaire.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2021)

*No..*.I used to but not for a long time now..

*You played cards with your family when you were a child *


----------



## StarSong (Aug 19, 2021)

Yes, very often.  

You remember your first bicycle with great fondness.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2021)

*No*..I never had a bike...

*You were the one who taught your children to ride a bike *


----------



## StarSong (Aug 19, 2021)

Hubby and I tag-teamed.  Three kids all learned at the same time - running alongside those bikes was exhausting!  

You still have a basketball hoop on your garage door...


----------



## Gemma (Aug 19, 2021)

No

You played basketball in high school.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 19, 2021)

Only in PE classes.  

You were a cheerleader in HS.


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)

Hell no.

You still like playing cards


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2021)

*Yes.*..can't remember last time I played against anyone in real life... 

*When you were little you knew how to play Chinese ropes *


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2021)

Yes

You were pretty good at playing marbles


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2021)

*No, never played marbles

You had regular chores as a child.*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 23, 2021)

Yes

Your children had regular chores starting when they were 7 or 8 years old.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2021)

*No... not regular per se -  ( but I did when I was little) 

Your children were messy at home until they left and now have immaculate homes of their own *


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 23, 2021)

No, they were neat then and still are

You got a car of your own when you were a teenager


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

Yes

Do you add salt to your food?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2021)

*yes sometimes..

.. do you have high BP ?*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 24, 2021)

No, but I try to stay ahead of my weight, avoid processed foods and avoid salt as much as possible.  
Speaking of which:

You've developed an affection for unsalted pretzels.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2021)

*No

You have an allergy to nuts.*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 24, 2021)

*No..*. well not the kind that come wrapped in a shell.. 

*You do however,  have some type of food allergy *


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2021)

Yes- Mushrooms

You try not to go shopping when you are hungry.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2021)

*yes..

You shop for groceries more than once a week...*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 29, 2021)

Usually yes.  

You shop at more than one grocery store each week.


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2021)

No

You have recently updated your phone


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2021)

*No

You have had measles and chickenpox.*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2021)

*No...

Same question*


----------



## StarSong (Aug 30, 2021)

Yes to both

You had mumps


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2021)

*yes...

You've had a stand up fight with someone as an adult *


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

No

You suffer from Headaches


----------



## StarSong (Aug 31, 2021)

No

Your body reacts to stress with gastro-intestinal symptoms


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2021)

*Yes BIG time 

The children in your neighbourhood  have returned to school now after the holidays *


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

No, we are still in lockdown.

You are not looking forward to the new season.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2021)

*Yes, I am

You like playing charades*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2021)

*Yes..

You've recently had a hospital procedure *


----------



## Gemma (Sep 1, 2021)

Yes, last Friday in the ER for an injury to my thumb that bled profusely. 

Same question.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2021)

*Yes* this year but not recently , however I will be in 2 weeks time...

*You clean your own windows...*


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

Yes

You have planned a holiday


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2021)

*No*..I wish... but the travel is still very restricted...

*You employ a wheelie bin cleaning company to clean your bins after they've been emptied ...*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 2, 2021)

No

You reach out to a friend you had an argument with first


----------



## StarSong (Sep 2, 2021)

Yes, almost always.  

That said, there have been some relationships that are just too toxic for either or both of you, so you made the decision to let them go.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2021)

*Yes...

You buy wine by the case and not the bottle *


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2021)

No, and yes, As I do order various ones and they all come in the same case.

You miss going to the Ballet.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2021)

*No...

You're a member of an all female  activities group of some type...*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 3, 2021)

No.  Not a member of any organized group.  

Although you don't live terribly close to the ocean, you sometimes have seagulls in your area.


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)

No live too far away for that.

You can tell what animal did its business via their scat.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2021)

*yes*.. well I can tell the difference between Bullsh*t..and dog sh*t...  

*It's been many years since you ate toffee...*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 4, 2021)

yes

do you like to play euchre


----------



## StarSong (Sep 4, 2021)

Nope.  No idea how to play it.  

You eat far fewer sandwiches now than when you were a child.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2021)

*No..I ate very few sandwiches as a child...

You still go on picnics as a family...*


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

Yes

You have friends you consider family.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2021)

yes

do you have wonderful childhood memories?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2021)

*No... 

You have more than 3 children of your own*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2021)

*No

You like cowboy movies.*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 5, 2021)

Not especially.  Some are pretty good but I don't seek out movies in that genre.  

Generally speaking, you prefer older movies to brand new ones.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 5, 2021)

No

You wish you had a superpower.


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

No.

Same question.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2021)

*Yes.*.. I'd choose to be invisible...

*Your first drink of the day is always water *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 6, 2021)

No.  Coffee.  

Your house has solar panels.


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2021)

Yes

You have ducted heating


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2021)

*No

You have plans to go out somewhere today *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 7, 2021)

Yes.  Went to Costco for a few things this morning.  

Most of your outings these days involve food procurement.


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2021)

Yes

You have your scripts delivered.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2021)

*No* ( I had to think what you meant then)...

*You like to wear fancy coloured watch straps...*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2021)

No.  I prefer loose bracelet type watches.  My everyday watch stopped working.  I need another and have dropped a couple of hints about it.  Will see what happens when my birthday rolls around soon.  

You have expensive jewelry type watches that you'll probably never wear again because, among other things, their faces are too small for you to read.


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

Yes unfortunatly.

You groom your pets yourself.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 9, 2021)

No.  My dog gets clipped approx every six weeks by a local professional.  DH and I usually wash him once between groomings.  

You're starting to think about the holidays and how they'll spin out this year.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2021)

No

Will you be getting a flu shot this autumn/winter?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2021)

*No

You live in a built up area...*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 9, 2021)

Yes, at least as compared to rural areas.

You like having neighbors quite nearby.


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

Not really

You have a river nearby.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2021)

*true

You would  love to live in the mountains *


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 10, 2021)

No

You have more than one brother or sister


----------



## StarSong (Sep 10, 2021)

Yes

You have both older and younger siblings


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

Yes, A younger may she rest in peace.


You have a large family.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2021)

*Yes...very large  ( but personally I have only one child)

You grew up as a middle child...*


----------



## Gemma (Sep 10, 2021)

yes

You went to summer school.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 11, 2021)

Only one session.  Hated it.  

When you were a kid your schools weren't AC so they were massively uncomfortable during hot weather.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2021)

*True*..and they still aren't 50 years later... not much call for AC in Scotland... 


*You were top of your class or stream in at least one subject *


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 11, 2021)

Yes(I went to Catholic school and the Nun's made sure you got good marks)

You were married more than one time


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)

No
Same question


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2021)

*Yes... ..held out for 16 years after the first,  and been married almost 21 years now... but I wish I'd held out longer...

You were married in Church*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 12, 2021)

yes

are you still friends with your bridesmaid or bestman


----------



## StarSong (Sep 12, 2021)

With one bridesmaid, yes.  Still very, very close.  Not with the others though.  

In retrospect do you wish you'd invited fewer friends-of-the-moment to your wedding and more of the friends of your parents, because they remained in your life a lot longer.


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

No, not really.

You still have your high school friends.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 12, 2021)

No

You keep extra cash on hand in case of an emergency.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2021)

*yes...

You manage to save and put a little extra away  every month...*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2021)

Yes.

Saving has been a habit for you since you were a small child.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2021)

*No.*..never had any money when I was a child..to save

*You  lived with Foster parents as a child *


----------



## Gemma (Sep 13, 2021)

No

Your parents were married a very long time.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2021)

Yes

Your parents were unhappy in their marriage for a very long time.


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

No

Lately, you have invested in new kitchen appliances


----------



## Gemma (Sep 13, 2021)

No

You will purchase a new vehicle by years end.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2021)

No

Your garden is professionally maintained.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 14, 2021)

My landscaping is professionally maintained, but DH takes care of our small vegetable garden.  

At this stage, you spend far more money on home, vehicle and appliance repairs and maintenance than on new acquisitions.


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

Yes

You are a collector


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2021)

*No.*..( well I have a small collection left of a much larger collection of vintage telephones, but I don't add to it any more, nor to my postcard collection)

*Same question*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 15, 2021)

No.  Never really have been because I don't have much passion for material things.  (Of course I love creature comforts and nice things, but one decorative item on the shelf is pretty much as good as the next.)  

At least one of your parents had a collection of something, bits of which are in your home even today.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2021)

*No

You suffer from a skin condition *


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2021)

No

You say grace before meals.


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

No

You paint your own fingernails


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2021)

*Yes.*. ( altho' about twice a year I get my nails done at the salon )

*You get tired of sitting on hold when calling official offices..* ( so far I've been on hold for 40 mins to one such office)


----------



## StarSong (Sep 16, 2021)

Indeed I do.

Many times after very long hold times, the call inexplicably disconnects from the other end before you even get to speak to someone.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2021)

No, but I do despise being on hold. I recently started hanging up after 6-8 minutes...I would rather call them back!

You procure your mail _every_ day.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2021)

*Yes, My mail is delivered through my letterbox every day onto my doormat .. so I don't have to go out to fetch it  from a mailbox...


You colour your own hair *


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

No

You prefer a wood heater to electric or gas.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2021)

No.  A wood fire in our fireplace is fun a couple of times a year, but the smoke irritates my sinuses.  They're mesmerizing to watch but terribly polluting.   

You know the names of your mail delivery person and regular UPS driver.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2021)

*Yes* I've had the same 2 postmen for many years.... and we exchange Christmas cards.... and the Amazon driver is called Leroy

*You seem to have stumbled across roadworks wherever you've driven lately causing big hold-ups*


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

No

You keep spare masks in your cars glovebox


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2021)

*Yes...  and  I have 3 boxes in the hall cupboard by the front door various colours and types , .. and also keep a handful in my bag..

On Saturday, you have a very different day to the rest of the week...*


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

Yes

You greet dogs on the street. ( I do  )


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2021)

*Yes, although it's right to be wary of strange dogs  but overall yes I do..I love dogs..

You have a dog or more than one *


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2021)

Yes

You have a cat - or more than one.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 19, 2021)

Yes

You have decorative pillows on your couch.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2021)

*Yes... ( 2 couches)

You have double aspect windows or French doors in your livingroom
*


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2021)

Yes, on French doors - they lead to my small indoor atrium.  No exterior French doors though.  Had to look up double aspect windows - if you mean adjacent windows that form a corner, the answer is no.  

Your driveway is paved.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 19, 2021)

Yes, my apartment building's circular driveway is paved.

You prefer light or medium colored wood furniture instead of dark.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2021)

NO @StarSong...double aspect windows ( at least here ) means windows at either end of your room....


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

Yes

You have light shades in every room.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2021)

Not sure what you mean by that @Tish.. if you mean window blinds..then yes... if you mean shades on Lights , then no because I have small chandeliers in my livingroom... so no shades..

*You have a rifle practice  range close  close to where you live...*


----------



## Gemma (Sep 20, 2021)

Yes...on our own property since we own close to 100 acres of land.

You have wild blackberries that you can pick on your property.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2021)

No.

However... You have an orange tree on your property.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2021)

*Yes on my Spanish property but not this one...

You like  to eat figs *


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

Yes

You like red wine


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2021)

False

You're tee-total


----------



## StarSong (Sep 21, 2021)

No

You rarely have more than 2 drinks a week.


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)

True, if that.

You love seafood.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2021)

True... except for Oysters...

same question


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 22, 2021)

Yes

You are allergic to pollen.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 22, 2021)

No

You have no known allergies.


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

False, I have pollen allergies.

You treat yourself to a bought coffee at least once a fortnight


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2021)

hmmmm... True, probably  a little less than every fortnight  currently but more regularly in the past

In the past but  as an adult you had a doll collection


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2021)

No

Even as a youngster you never understood people's fascination with dolls.


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

True

You find clowns to be creepy.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2021)

False..I don't particularly like them, but I don't find them offensive or creepy

You had a toy as a child  that today would not be deemed to be  Politically correct


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2021)

No, I don't think so.

You possess more than one firearm.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 24, 2021)

No. But sometimes late at night..when I hear stuff...

You want a new car but don't want to spend the money.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 24, 2021)

No.  Bought a relatively new car Feb 2020 and am thrilled with it.  

You have recently felt the brunt of global supply chain issues .


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

True

Same question


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2021)

*True,.*.. no petrol or diesel at the garage and our gas & Electric prices have shot up..

You prefer to read at night rather than during the day


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

Yes

You enjoy the smell of freshly cut grass.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 25, 2021)

True

You would live in a fancy treehouse if you could.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2021)

true...only if it was luxurious like this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You've fallen out of a tree...


----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2021)

Yes.  Many times as a youngster.  Lived to tell the tale.

You've broken a bone that needed a cast.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

No

You have a close relative who is a medical doctor.


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)

No

You have never liked campng.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 26, 2021)

No, I like it.

You have a county fair that you attend.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2021)

true...although not since the outbreak of C-19

You eat out often


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2021)

Sad to say No on that one these days. 

You need a little plumbing work done on your home.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 27, 2021)

True

You've lived in your house  for more than 5yrs


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2021)

yes, but did it yesterday...

do you need to start thinking about winter tires


----------



## StarSong (Sep 27, 2021)

No.  Happily left that chore behind when I moved to So Cal.

Will re-ask Sassy's question because it was skipped:
You've lived in your house for more than 5yrs


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

Yes

You always have a box of Kleenex in your house.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2021)

Yes..in every room 

You have a video ring doorbell on your front door


----------



## Gemma (Sep 28, 2021)

No

You feel you couldn't live without all the new electronics.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2021)

No...but I wouldn't want to lose_ all_ of them...

You've recently had a water outage... ( someones' drain burst today so we were without water for a few hours)..


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

No 

Your WiFi connection drops in speed when it rains.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 29, 2021)

LOL - No idea since it rains here so rarely but will try to remember to pay attention.  

On house computers with ethernet connections, you shut down their wifi (put them on airplane mode).


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

No, I don't.

You prefer smooth peanut butter to crunchy.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 30, 2021)

Yes, but will gladly eat either.  

You sometimes put those little roasted seaweed sheets on savory sandwiches to boost flavor without adding a lot of sodium.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 30, 2021)

No.  Have never eaten seaweed.  

You like cooked shrimp dipped in cocktail sauce.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2021)

Yes.... Prawn cocktail we call it here...( although technically it's shrimp)... I make my own now rather than have it at a restaurant, it's so easy to make.. 

You always have a starter as well as a main course  in a restaurant...


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 30, 2021)

No

You always have dessert in a restaurant.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 30, 2021)

No

You always order a salad to start out dinner in a restaurant.


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2021)

No

When you dine out you order dessert.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2021)

@Tish, could we have another question purty please... @Pink Biz just asked that same question....


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

You hate sand in your shoes.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2021)

Yes...


You like sunbathing on the beach


----------



## StarSong (Oct 2, 2021)

No.  I don't like sunbathing, period.  Never have.

You prefer walking a beach and watching the waves to any other beach activities, including swimming.


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2021)

Yes

You like to take pictures of birds


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 2, 2021)

_No

Your living room has 4 or more windows._


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2021)

No

You like to watch hummingbirds


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2021)

Yes.. 

You have a bird feeding station in your garden


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2021)

Yes, a hummingbird feeder.

Where you live, you rarely see pigeons.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 3, 2021)

No, I don't see them.

You have morning doves frequenting your property.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2021)

yes we certainly do... loads of them ..

You have a bird bath in your garden


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)

Yes

You have plants on your front porch


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2021)

Yes

You've been a hospital inpatient relatively recently


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2021)

Happy to say no to that one.  

When you've been a hospital inpatient you've been astonished how noisy, bright, busy and generally non-restful their environments are.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2021)

Yes ..absolutely True.. they are horribly noisy, not conducive to restful healing at all, to people who are really poorly... ( I could tell a few stories)

You're planning to spend Christmas at home


----------



## StarSong (Oct 4, 2021)

True

You've spent at least one Christmas far from home and family.


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)

Yes

You have had a mocktail


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2021)

Yes, plenty of times.  We referred to them as virgins.  (Virgin Marys, virgin Margaritas, virgin coladas, etc., were the traditional drinks without alcohol.)

You've had some of the the new hard seltzers.


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2021)

No

You have been to a Casino.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2021)

Yes...in several countries, but I don't gamble, I just like the atmosphere 

You buy lottery tickets or scratch cards..


----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2021)

A lottery ticket once a year or so.  Never scratch cards. 

You love orange flesh sweet potatoes/yams and eat them frequently.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2021)

Yes...( not love , but enjoy)

You eat a banana most days


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2021)

Yes

You carry a toothbrush with you when you go out.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2021)

No...but I do carry breath freshener 

You have a medical cabinet that has enough to cope with most minor emergencies


----------



## StarSong (Oct 7, 2021)

Yes.  It's built up over time.  

When your children were young you kept a small first aid kit in your car.


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)

Yes and still do

You have tried smoking before.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2021)

Yes... but I don't smoke now...

Are you teetotal ?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2021)

No, I average 1-2 drinks a week.  

Recreational marijuana is legal where you live.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 8, 2021)

Yes, Illinois became the 11th state to legalize it not too long ago.

Are you in favor of decriminalizing the possession all drugs?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 8, 2021)

I haven't studied the issue in the depth that would qualify me to form an educated opinion so I'll decline to answer.  

Perhaps someone else on this thread is well versed enough in the field though, so I'll repeat the question:
Are you in favor of decriminalizing the possession all drugs?


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2021)

Yes to marijuana.

You have been to Australia


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2021)

No...

You have relatives in the UK


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 8, 2021)

False

You often get angry


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2021)

No...

You are laid back....


----------



## StarSong (Oct 9, 2021)

Not as laid back as I wish...

You are more laid back than when you were younger.


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2021)

Yes

You can't wait to travel.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2021)

Yes.  

You classify vacation type trips as "travel" and time spent with far flung family as "visiting," even though sometimes the visits are farther away than the travel.


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2021)

Yes

You enjoy being outside in the early morning.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2021)

Yes..on the very odd occasion that I am...

You have radio controlled clocks in your home


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2021)

I'm not sure what those are.  If you're referring to clocks that automatically update because they're hooked to wi-fi, then yes.  But nothing that's updated via radio signal.

When Daylight Savings Time starts or stops, it takes a while to change all of your clocks.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 11, 2021)

No...only have 3 indoors

You will buy new winter boots before the snow flies.


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2021)

Yes

You enjoy daylight saving.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2021)

no

you play backgammon


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2021)

@StarSong ..we have Radio controlled clocks, they keep perfect time.. not controlled by Wi-fi..

https://www.explainthatstuff.com/howradiocontrolledclockswork.html


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2021)

No  to backgammon

You play chess


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2021)

I CAN play chess, meaning I understand how the pieces move and the rules of the game, but never really enjoyed it.  

You have enough dental crowns in your mouth to qualify as royalty.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2021)

No...

Your nails and hair are strong


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2021)

Yes

You eat most hand food with utensils.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2021)

False..

When indoors  and expecting no visitors you always wear clothing you wouldn't wear outside..


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2021)

True

You have inherited silverware, that you hate polishing.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 14, 2021)

Yes, so I keep the box in plastic to reduce the need to polish it.  

Your children are generally not interested in owning things like sterling flatware.


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2021)

True

Your granddaughters borrow jewellery from you.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 15, 2021)

False.  Not yet - but she's only six...

One of your kids was a biter.


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2021)

No, one of the grandchildren was.

You understand the game of Cricket


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2021)

Yes...mostly..

The majority of you clothes are in shades of Blue


----------



## StarSong (Oct 16, 2021)

Yes. Also a lot of reds and greens.  

You rarely wear brown clothing.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2021)

Yes.. very rarely .. and _never _wear grey or purple ... 

You've ridden on a carousel horse at the funfair


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2021)

Yes

You prefer comedy to Drama.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 17, 2021)

Yes

You enjoy improv comedy


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2021)

False.. nor do I enjoy slapstick

Your favourite film Genre is Sci-fi


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2021)

No

Your favourite reading Genre of reading is Biography.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2021)

Yes, and historical fiction

Yóur home was brand new when you bought it.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2021)

No

You've done extensive remodeling or additions to your home.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2021)

yes

You suffer from some type of Arthritis


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2021)

No

You are still flexible.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 18, 2021)

Yes

Your balance isn't quite what it used to be.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2021)

Yes....sometimes.. 

You still wear high heels on occasion


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2021)

Rarely, but yes.  On those occasions I bring along a small tote with some ballet flats, just in case.

You almost never wear transparent stockings anymore.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2021)

Transparent stockings??.. what are they ?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2021)

Nylons.  Pantyhose.  That kind of thing.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2021)

Yes.. I can't even remember the last time I wore tights..or stockings come to that... I was just thinking today co-incidentally,  that tomorrow I might wear some thick black stockings with my boots and a Plaid pinafore dress .. It's only gonna  be 50 deg f tomorrow ..at best!

You put away summer clothing when it gets to autumn and don't bring them out again until Spring...


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2021)

Yes, I do, in those vacuum-sealed bags.

You have made a shopping list and left it at home? ( Thank God for phones)


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 20, 2021)

Yes

Have you ever petted a cat?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 20, 2021)

Absolutely, yes...I have several.

Have you ever petted a ground hog?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2021)

LOL.. No...

Do you have an exotic pet


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2021)

Not technically, but my dog is so pampered that he surely believes he's exotic.  

Have you ever held a sloth?


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 21, 2021)

Nope

Have you played on more than 5 word game threads the last 24 hours?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2021)

Yes - In fact I've played on more than 5 word games in the last 5 minutes!  

Through tidbits mentioned during these games you've learned quite a bit about regular SF game posters.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 21, 2021)

Yes

You are annoyed by excessive typos.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2021)

LOL...sorry hope you're not referring to me ... I get just as annoyed at my own keyboard as everyone else must.. with all my typos.. 

You would take a trip in a Hot Air Balloon


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 21, 2021)

No ---> I like my feet on the ground at ALL times!

Do you like crossword puzzles?


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2021)

Yes, I do.

Do you like trying new food?


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2021)

yes I do, but I'm a fussy eater too...

Do you still visit your in-laws in person


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2021)

No, they are all long gone.

You have a great relationship with your grown children.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2021)

yes..

You prefer to wear silver or white gold to yellow gold


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)

True

Same question.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2021)

False, though that was true for many years.  I wear both about equally now.

You are more apt to wear a necklace than a bracelet.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2021)

False..I wear necklaces occasionally..I wear bracelets  every day...

You have your hair cut more than twice a year


----------



## StarSong (Oct 24, 2021)

True.  Just got mine cut yesterday. 

You get your hair cut less often since Covid started.  (I'm now at every three months, previously was at every six weeks.)


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)

True, @StarSong I am at the same about every 3 months.

You have more than two charities you give money or things to.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2021)

True...  just counted ...( 7) 

You prefer Black grapes to green or red


----------



## Gemma (Oct 25, 2021)

No, I prefer green

You had many dolls when you were a child and might still have a few.


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2021)

No

You don't believe in coincidences


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2021)

No.. I do believe in them


You find your hair is thinning a lot as you age


----------



## StarSong (Oct 26, 2021)

Not as much as many experience, but enough for me to notice.

You personally know someone who received Covid vaccines last December and have had a breakthrough infection.  (I do and it has inspired me to set up a booster appointment.)


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

No

You have bought a new appliance in the last few months.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2021)

True ( 3 actually)


You have booked a suite in a hotel rather than just one double room...at least once


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 26, 2021)

Yes

You watch a certain show everyday


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2021)

No...

You take medication first thing in the morning


----------



## StarSong (Oct 27, 2021)

No.  I take vitamins and one med within the first couple of hours.

You have a medication that gets taken at night.


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)

No

You usually match your shoes to your bag.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 28, 2021)

No

You usually match your shoes to your clothing


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2021)

Yes

You love chocolate cake.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2021)

LOL..yes.. ( just talked about that on the Chocolate thread)>..

You would rather have /had your eyes lasered than wear glasses or contacts


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2021)

No

The weather where you live is cold now


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2021)

No

You attend Christian festivals at church


----------



## StarSong (Oct 29, 2021)

No.  I stopped going to church over 15 years ago.  

You smoked cigarettes at some point in your life.


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2021)

Yes

You used to Rollerskate.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 30, 2021)

Yes, but not until I was an adult

You've skated with roller blades.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2021)

No...

You can ski...


----------



## StarSong (Oct 30, 2021)

No

You can toboggan (or could during earlier periods of your life)


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)

No

You can Scuba dive


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2021)

NO..but my DD can, and I've always wanted to..

You are proficient in a martial art


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)

Yes

You can throw a Frisby.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2021)

Yes...

You can throw a Boomerang ?


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2021)

Yes

You can skip rocks over water.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 2, 2021)

Yes

Can you pick up a snake without being scared?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2021)

No
 You love having a pet


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2021)

yes

You carry money in a pocket instead of a purse or wallet


----------



## StarSong (Nov 3, 2021)

No

You always carry at least $50 in cash


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2021)

Yes

You can't go a day without coffee.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2021)

Yes, I go without most of the time ...I only drink coffee when I go to a coffee shop or the pub..

You have worked as a waitress./waiter


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2021)

No

You have worked in customer service.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 4, 2021)

I worked a few retail stints, so I suppose that'd be a yes.  

You've worked in a factory.


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

No

You have worked a night shift.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2021)

Yes..( I preferred nights actually) 

You wear a religious piece of jewellery


----------



## Gemma (Nov 4, 2021)

No

You like anything lemon.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2021)

No..just the opposite , if we're talking about the food, and not the colour..I love the colour lemon..

You know the denominations of British Money if you're American/Canadian .. or American money  if you're British /Australian


----------



## StarSong (Nov 5, 2021)

Yes on US & Canadian.  No on British.  I know the names but not what they're worth against the pound.  (Not even sure if "pound" should be capitalized.)

Back before travelers could use CCs or debit cards everywhere, you'd wind up with piles of coins because you couldn't figure out that part of the currency.    
(When in NZ many years ago I was buying something in a store and had a huge plastic bag of change but was about to hand the clerk some bills. No idea how to work their coins. The woman recognized my consternation and offered to take a couple of minutes to take my payment in change plus convert the rest to bills. She explained what the coins were worth as she went. I never forgot that kindness..)


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2021)

No

You keep your sheet sets in pillowcases of the set.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2021)

Yes I've been there in several countries in the past..with the huge amount of change due to not being au fait with the money.. but now in Europe we don't have that problem because almost all European countries including Ireland but not the UK have the Euro,...

yes Pound £ is Capitalised @StarSong 

No to the pillow/sheet set.. 

You have already planned how and where you'll be spending  Christmas


----------



## StarSong (Nov 6, 2021)

Not sure how this year's Christmas season will play out.  Pizza/Cookie parties are almost sure to be canceled again, though I haven't officially made that decision.  I expect to spend time with our children (all vaxxed and boostered) as we did 2019 & earlier, meaning indoors and unmasked.    

Last year we were outdoors, masked and distanced. Although we were to have found a way to enjoy time together, it was a pale reflection of our normal interactions.

My question - do you expect your holidays this year to look more like 2019 (and earlier) or 2020?


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2021)

Unfortunatly no

You are looking forward to going to the theatre.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2021)

True....but not packed theatres at Christmas..

You listen to a talk radio station sometime during the day


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2021)

No

You have baked a cake, cookies, etc. in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 6, 2021)

No

You make a big meal on Sundays.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2021)

No...

You use a  magnifying glass to read small print


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2021)

Only very rarely.  Usually my reading glasses suffice.  

Vitamins usually go on sale in your area each January (to snag those "get healthy" New Year's resolutions), so you take advantage by stocking up for the year.


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

I have no idea, will be checking on it next year.

You have your scripts delivered


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2021)

No

You pay all your bills by standing order..


----------



## StarSong (Nov 8, 2021)

Not sure what "standing order" means.  Most are on automatic payment, the others get paid as they arrive.

You never got into the habit of putting pots or pans in your dishwasher.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2021)

@StarSong ...A standing order is an instruction we as the account holder gives to our bank to pay a set amount at regular intervals to another's account.   Typically used to pay Mortgage or rent  or any other fixed regular payment..compared to a DD ( Direct Debit)...which has to be set up by the organisation to which we're making the payment.We'dtypically sign a mandate that gives a company permission to take out a certain amount on a regular basis..like a mobile phone bill or a membership fee...


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)

True, I don't own a dishwasher.

You seem to wear more vibrant colours in Summer.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2021)

True

Most of your clothing is solid rather than patterned.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2021)

Yes

You have undergone a colonoscopy.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2021)

Yes

Your colonoscopy prep and procedure weren't nearly as bad as you'd expected.


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)

True

You have a spiritual connection with your loved ones.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2021)

I don't understand the question.  I, um, love my loved ones deeply, if that's what you're asking.  

You have some friends/relatives who for the past 20 months have barely poked their noses outside and others who have continued traveling and partying like it's 1999.


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2021)

Yes
You have taken up an online course during this pandemic.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2021)

Yes, a Duolingo class, but I stopped after a couple of months.

You've eaten - and enjoyed - escargot.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2021)

yes.. and no *ugh*..had it in a Chinese restaurant in the centre of Paris near the Eiffel tower... and it was served in a garlic sauce.. it tasted like nothing I've ever had before but it was nasty

You have step shelves in your store cupboards in the kitchen...


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)

Yes

You usually don't skip breakfast.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2021)

NO...I don't eat breakfast...

It's still dark some mornings when you're on the computer


----------



## Gemma (Nov 12, 2021)

No...have others things to do before I even think about getting on my computer.

You have siding on your house.


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2021)

No

You have a glasshouse for your plants.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2021)

No

You live in an apartment


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2021)

No

You have fruit trees in your yard.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2021)

False..not this one, ( we did have apples many years ago)  but true for  the one in Spain we have oranges  and lemons 

You have lived in your current home for more than 30 years


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2021)

True

When catching your reflection in a store window you don't always immediately recognize that it's you because your mental image of yourself is a younger version.


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)

False

You tend to daydream


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2021)

No

You're still comfortable driving at night


----------



## StarSong (Nov 15, 2021)

Yes

You've always been more comfortable driving high speed freeways limited to motor vehicles than streets/highways with pedestrians, bicyclists,  signals and driveways.


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2021)

Yes

You can still go hiking.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2021)

yes...although the distance ahead of me seems to get longer these days 

When writing a letter you use designer coloured notepaper


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)

I do

You like mid-calf dresses and skirts.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 16, 2021)

No.  Hate them, actually.  I wear skirts at or above the knee.

You don't like capris or mid-calf pants.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2021)

yes

are you watching christmas movies on tv now?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2021)

Not yet

Your family considers _Die Hard_ to be a Christmas movie.


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2021)

Yes LOL

You have bought some new Christmas decorations


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2021)

I have not and have no intention of doing so.  Desperately need to start purging decorations.

You find that your children don't necessarily want to own some of the items they grew up with (and proclaim to love), but look stricken when you mention getting rid of stuff you no longer want or need.  Like old Christmas decorations...


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2021)

Yes

You always have leftovers after a family feast


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2021)

Yes

You hate dealing with bureaucracy


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2021)

Yes

You will be giving your mail carrier a holiday gift.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2021)

Yes...I have 2 and always give them Christmas gifts 

Same question


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2021)

Yes and a gift for my garbage collector

You can't wait for the Boxing day sales.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2021)

No

You have some kind of fan in every room in your house


----------



## StarSong (Nov 20, 2021)

Yes, though I hadn't realized that before. 

Not every room in your house has heat or AC.


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

Yes

You have rugs in your house


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2021)

yes...

You spend way too much money on beautiful bedding


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2021)

No

You've given a wedding gift within the past month.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2021)

*No

You've attended a bar/bat mitzvah in 2021.*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 21, 2021)

No.  Haven't attended one in over 20 years.

You've attended a wedding in 2021.


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

Not in person but via streaming

You still have some of your wedding presents.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2021)

No...

You've eaten in  a restaurant  within this last week


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2021)

No

You've done some in-person banking within the last week.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2021)

Yes

It gets dark before 4.30pm where you are


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

No

Same question


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes

You have your heating on now...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2021)

No.  Probably won't need to turn it on for another couple of weeks.  

You almost always sneeze several times in succession.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 24, 2021)

No

Do you prefer dark meat (turkey) over white meat?


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

No, I prefer white

Do you drink wine?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2021)

No

You have a fleece blanket hanging over the backs of your sofas...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2021)

No, it's on the end cushion of the sofa.

Your sofas are butted against the walls.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2021)

yes and no... one is the other not...

You've had a bout of illness recently


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2021)

No ( Knock on wood )

You have suffered from depression.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2021)

No, not clinical depression.  Some periods of great stress, sadness or distress that I needed to push through, but no depression that I know of.  

 Menopause was emotionally and physically difficult for you - or if you're a man, it was difficult for a woman close to you.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2021)

No, I sailed through menopause.. had hot flushes for  a couple of months which were distressing, but otherwise   I was fine.. 

You pay for decorators rather than paint the interior of your home yourself


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2021)

No, I usually do it myself.

You prefer blind to curtains.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2021)

Yes

You've had tropical fish at some point.


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)

Yes

You had/have a Venus flytrap plant.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2021)

No

You keep Money Toads around the house


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2021)

No - never heard of the before.  Had to look it up.  

You have at least one musical Christmas decoration.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2021)

No...altho' I do have flashing Window lights which have about a dozen different displays, not sure whether to hang them this year or not..


You live near one or more of your siblings


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

No 

Same question.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2021)

Yes.. one of my sisters lives within 3 miles

You always put your car in the garage at night


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2021)

True

You always make sure your fuel is never under halfway.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2021)

true

You have regular professional massages


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2021)

False

You are having your hair done in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2021)

No..just had it done last month

You prefer rain to wind


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2021)

Yes

You like passionfruit


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2021)

Don't know - never had it.

You'd rather have chocolate than other kinds of sweets.


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)

Yes

You don't like fruitcake


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2021)

Yes..I don't like it..

you have New years Eve traditions at your house


----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2021)

No.  Not any tradition worth talking about.  

Same question.


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2021)

No

You prefer to bake a Birthday cake than buy one.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)

No..

You carry out regular back ups on your computers..


----------



## StarSong (Dec 8, 2021)

Not so much anymore but know that I really should.  Been slacking off on that score.  Thanks for the reminder.  

You save documents to a cloud service.


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

No

You have ziplined.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2021)

Yes...

You're going away for Christmas day


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2021)

Yes

You are looking forward to next year.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 10, 2021)

Yes

You like watching the news


----------



## StarSong (Dec 11, 2021)

No.  

You prefer to read news rather than watch it.


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2021)

Yes

You like watching shows about History.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)

Yes

You always clean your house from top to bottom before new Years eve


----------



## StarSong (Dec 12, 2021)

No.  

You always clean your house top to bottom before having company or hosting a party.


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2021)

No

You have BBQ's during the summer months.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2021)

No...
 You suffer from some type of  arthritis


----------



## StarSong (Dec 13, 2021)

Yes.  Osteoarthritis in some finger joints.  Probably in other places, too.  

You find cold weather brings on more body aches and pains than warm weather.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2021)

Yes

You love being a grandparent.  Congratulations @StarSong !


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2021)

I very much do.

You like bright colours.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 13, 2021)

Yes.  They cheer me up.  I've been coveting the bright, colorful area rugs @hollydolly posts in the "what have you bought lately" thread.

An animal that's close to your heart is nearing the end of life and you're dreading that eventuality.


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2021)

Yes 

You are looking forward to a hectic Christmas.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2021)

We have the same @Tish ... 2 of our dogs are very elderly , one has dementia , and he might not even last until the end of this year...

False to the hectic Christmas, just the opposite this year...

You are always in bed before10pm


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2021)

Nooo

You have a loveseat.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2021)

Yes...

You visit  your nearest city or large town to look at the Christmas lights


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2021)

Yes, but staying in my car.

You miss a close member of your family.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 16, 2021)

Yes.  One of my sisters lives far away.  But for the pandemic and her husband's extremely fragile health, we would have gotten together several times over the past couple of years.  

You sometimes get up in the middle of the night because you just can't sleep anymore. (2:30 AM for me today. )


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2021)

Yes

You have Christmas jewelry.


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2021)

Yes

You have Christmas clothes.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2021)

No...

It gets dark by 4pm where you are ?   it does here


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2021)

Yes, but it's not pitch black.

You have received more Christmas cards than you sent.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2021)

No

You have grandchildren


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2021)

Yes 

Same question.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2021)

No...

You're not expecting a lockdown over the festive period


----------



## Ebony (Dec 18, 2021)

No.

You're staying in this evening and watching Strictly Come Dancing final?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2021)

@Ebony  have you seen the news today?.. there's going to be a decision made tonight about  a possible 2 week lockdown over Christmas 

Yes, staying in.. but not watching strictly.. there's no competition left... 2 horse race really.. the gay couple or the disabled BBC actress, and partner..which one will the BBC choose as winners.. hmmm !

You like to daance


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2021)

No

You got married as a teenager.


----------



## Ebony (Dec 18, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> @Ebony  have you seen the news today?.. there's going to be a decision made tonight about  a possible 2 week lockdown over Christmas
> 
> Yes, staying in.. but not watching strictly.. there's no competition left... 2 horse race really.. the gay couple or the disabled BBC actress, and partner..which one will the BBC choose as winners.. hmmm !
> 
> You like to daance


Just saw the news. 
I'll be surprised then if it doesn't happen.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> No
> 
> You got married as a teenager.


No...

Same question


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2021)

No

You remember your first date.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2021)

No...

You remember the worst kisser...


----------



## StarSong (Dec 19, 2021)

LOL - I sure do!  

You also remember the best kissers...


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2021)

Yes

You like Eggnog


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2021)

No...

You drink babycham at Christmas...


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2021)

No, never heard of it

You have finished wrapping Xmas presents


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2021)

Yes

You miss the days your children believed in Santa.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)

Yes... 

You've ridden on a horse and carriage


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2021)

Yes

You entered a beauty or talent competition


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2021)

Hell No!

You still  have favorite records


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2021)

Very true

You bought your first record with your first wage


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2021)

No

You were a cheerleader in school


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2021)

No

You played a sports team at school.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2021)

True...Hockey & Netball 

You still play team sports now


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2021)

No

You enjoy casinos


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2021)

True...Iove the atmosphere, but I don't gamble... I just watch others..

You spend holidays at a well known resort in your own country


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2021)

Yes, soon I hope.

You enjoy reading outdoors.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2021)

Yes... I read in the garden in the summer 

You wear headphones to listen to music or talking books


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2021)

No

You're resigned to the possibility that you'll eventually test positive for COVID, hopefully symptom-free or very mild.


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2021)

As much as I hate to admit it, Yes!

You use a natural bug spray rather than a chemical one.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2021)

No, don't use any

You retained your maiden name if/when you married.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2021)

No ...

You buy items online specifically from other countries ( other than China)


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2021)

No, only buy in Australia

You like Earth tones.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2022)

Not really no....I prefer spring colours...

You have a favourite child


----------



## Mandee (Jan 1, 2022)

No - don't have any at all 

You enjoy your own company when you get chance


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

Yes I do

You like the pattern on the walls when the sun shines through your lace curtains.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2022)

No lace curtains...

You remember the name of a favourite or hated teacher at school


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2022)

Yes

You have some friends that you have known for over 40 years.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2022)

True...

you have at least one sibling who rubs you up the wrong way


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2022)

False

You love some modern art.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2022)

Yes

You listen to talk radio.


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2022)

Does podcast count?

You watch sports


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2022)

Yes some...

You own more than one winter coat


----------



## Mandee (Jan 4, 2022)

Yes

You do your main food shopping on same day every week


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2022)

No

The sun is shining where you are


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2022)

No-ish, partly cloudy

You avoid buying clothes that require dry cleaning


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2022)

Yes

You know how to use a steamer.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2022)

Yes..I own one...

You read a kindle in bed in preference to a book


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2022)

No

You have a towel warmer in your bathroom


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2022)

No...

You think you will move home again one more time...


----------



## Mandee (Jan 7, 2022)

No - not if I have anything to do with it, this last move was a nightmare to get through. 

You either have bought or would like to buy your own home ?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2022)

No

You have cut down your own Christmas tree.


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2022)

No never.

It's raining where you are.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2022)

Yes... been raining al day and practically non stop since Christmas  , it's now 8.15pm.. dark and still raining..


You have a preferred mug which you use most of the time for hot drinks


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2022)

Yes

You have a special set of dishes you only use on special occasions


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2022)

No...

You are very technically minded


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2022)

Yes

You are artistic


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

No

You have a hammock.


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

No

You can change a tire by yourself,


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2022)

No too heavy for me now...

You do your own basic car maintenance like oil & water , and pumping tyres..


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2022)

Yes

The weather your way has been unusual.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2022)

Well..not unusual for winter ..but definitely this last few weeks we've seen more rain than normal ...

You have more than 6 pairs of footwear


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2022)

Yes

You hate sweating.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2022)

Yes

You get different coloured varnish  on your nails instead of uniformed colours


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 22, 2022)

No, don't paint my nails.

You enjoy polishing shoes. (seems an odd question but I find it very satisfying)


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2022)

Neither Yes and No

You have your Aircon on a certain temperature, mine is set to 22C


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 22, 2022)

No Aircon here at this house.. but in the Spanish Casa  the aircon is set at different temps

You inherited your mothers' or grandmothers'  jewellery


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2022)

True

You hang washing on a line on a sunny day rather than use the dryer.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 25, 2022)

No

Did you change your sheets yet?


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

Yes  

Do you wash clothes every day?


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 25, 2022)

Yes

Do you have one of those big family bibles?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2022)

No..I have a small personal  white one

Do you open your windows every morning


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 26, 2022)

Yes, in the warm weather.

Do you have birds which sit on your roof and make a mess on your window-sills?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2022)

No

Do you have an attic?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2022)

Yes

Do you live in an apartment


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2022)

No

You water your lawn.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2022)

No

Do you go on Vacation every year


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2022)

Not at the moment.

You have a printer.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 27, 2022)

Yes

Are you currently planning what to plant for the Spring?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 28, 2022)

No (no gardens)

Are you feeling good today?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2022)

No...still trying to get over the lurgy I've had this last week..

Your hair needs cut


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 28, 2022)

Yes, but hairdressers are off-limits right now.

Do you go to the gym?


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2022)

Yes 

You no longer fry food in oil/fat


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 28, 2022)

No...some things taste better fried.

Do you have your clothes neatly separated in different drawers?


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2022)

Yes

Do you take something to make you sleep?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2022)

yes...


You prefer dogs to cats


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2022)

Yes

You have trained puppies.


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2022)

Yes

You have a family of birds that visit you every day


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2022)

True..

You've read every book by a certain author


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 31, 2022)

No (working on it)

Are you good at remembering birthdays?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2022)

Yes...

You were born in winter


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 31, 2022)

Yes

Do you have allergies?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2022)

No...

You prefer visiting people  than having them visit you..


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2022)

Yes

You  hate flying insects


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 1, 2022)

No, (I rescue bees)

Do you get annoyed when people copy you?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 2, 2022)

Depends what they're copying..overall I'd say No...

You do your own updates and upgrades on your computer..


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

Yes

Do you get chocolate cravings?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 2, 2022)

Yes, and I satisfy them!

Do you get a newspaper delivered every day?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2022)

No...

Do you use your credit card for most purchases


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2022)

No

Do you miss going to live shows?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2022)

Yes..

Has it snowed where you are today


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

No

You can not relax until the housework is done.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2022)

Yes... ( that's no I can't relax until it's done)

You have a waste bin in every room in your house


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 7, 2022)

No, kitchen and bathroom only

Your least favorite chore is laundry


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2022)

No, it's the oven cleaning.

You are strict on what goes in your recycle bin


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 8, 2022)

Yes,....I wish my neighbours were too!

You wonder whether we should go back to having coal fires.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 8, 2022)

No, coal fires leave soot on everything.

You run a quick errand in your pajamas.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 8, 2022)

No, shock/horror....I would never do that!

You always make your own gravy rather than use a packet mix.


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)

Yes

You gamble


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2022)

*No..*.absolutely not.. I hate the idea of it, my first husband was a gambler....

You have more than 3 bedrooms in your home


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2022)

No

You like the color pink.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2022)

yes

You can use a sewing machine well


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)

No, just basics

You are concerned by the situation with Russia


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2022)

Yes..

You've stopped watching or reading as much news as you once did


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2022)

Yes, I try but it's hard to do!

Your electric bill has been higher than usual lately.


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2022)

No

You prefer to plant indigenous plants in your garden.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2022)

Yes..

Do you have an Amazon echo or Google Nest hub in your home ?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 13, 2022)

No, I'm very wary of anything that could be used to spy on me.

Do your relatives always visit you on Sundays?


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 13, 2022)

No

Do you eat fish on Fridays?


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2022)

No

Do you attend midnight Mass?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

No

Did you marry your first boyfriend/girlfriend?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2022)

No...

Same question


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

No!

Did your parents approve of the one you married?


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2022)

Yes

Do you still wear high heels?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2022)

Yes.. occasionally, but not totterers..

You have at least one  tree of some sort in your garden..


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2022)

Yes

You would rather get a plant than cut flowers.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2022)

Absolutely Yes...

You're eldest child is the sex you'd hoped for first


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

Yes

You no longer drive at night.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2022)

No..I still drive at night

Same question


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

No, I don't.

You can't wait to be a grandparent again.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2022)

No..I'm not a grandparent now.. 

You do most of your own D-I-Y


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)

Yes

You have bought an Intelligent T.V. ( That's an oxymoron  )


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2022)

Yes...

You have a google home hub or Amazon Echo in your home..


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 25, 2022)

No

You have grandchildren older than 20


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)

Yes

You are worried about prices going up because of the War


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2022)

Yes...our petrol at the local Esso garage is now £1.61 Per LITRE...

You have family members in the forces...


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

Yes

You don't eat cake very often.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2022)

No..I love cake..I eat it often...

You dislike wedding cake


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2022)

Yes.

You have been thinking of changing your lightshades.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 1, 2022)

Yes.. 

You tend not to use your ceiling lights in the livingroom....


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)

Yes

Some days you just go for a drive with no fixed locations.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 2, 2022)

Yes.. kinda got out of the habit since Covid and the huge price of fuel, but I must do that again soon...

You are allergy prone


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)

Yes, Only in Springtime.

You enjoy dry heat without humidity.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2022)

Yes...

You have a humidifier or de-humidiefier in your home


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

No, the thing died, have to get a new one.

You protect yourself from Mosquitoes with a spray.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 5, 2022)

True...not needed here but abroad I have to use a mozzie spray...

You still wear  a watch


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

False

You prefer a warm breakfast.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2022)

Yes.. altho' I don't eat breakfast at breakfast time..I have it for brunch 

You eat 3 meals a day


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 8, 2022)

No, 2

You are invested in the stock market


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2022)

No

You are pretty informed about scams


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2022)

True..I like to think so... however I got a new one today  I'd not seen before, while clearing out my junk mail..It said I had a missed  a WhatsApp call of 9 seconds.. and there was a big green link to click on.. nothing more  , I thought well, if it's not showing missed on my phone, I'm not clicking on a link on my computer for sure.. 

In case anyone hasn't seen it.. this is what it looks like...  so be aware...







.. same question are you very careful about opening mails or texts ...


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)

I like you am very cautious.

I always verify out there news articles with Snopes, do you?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2022)

Yes..

You've always followed fashion


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2022)

No, not personally, but enjoy looking at high fashion pics

Your children have college educations


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2022)

Yes..

You or your children play a musical instrument competently


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 12, 2022)

My sons both play the guitar, but no, not me.

Do you always drink the same type of coffee?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 13, 2022)

Yes..

Your first hot drink of the day is always Tea...


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

No, it's Coffee

Most of your reading is done on an Ipad/Kindel/ Tablet


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2022)

No... I  do have all those things but I prefer hard copies..

Your children were young when they had _their_ children..


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

Gosh yes.

Do you like popcorn?


----------



## Patch (Mar 18, 2022)

Yes, hot & buttered but no salt.

Are you an accomplished swimmer?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2022)

I wouldn't say accomplished ( like my my daughter).. but I can swim... 

You feel unsettled if you get new neighbours


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

*No, living in apartment buildings gets one used to it

Your favorite ring contains a ruby.*


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

No, a Sapphire

Have you been for a helicopter ride?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 19, 2022)

No

Do you still keep in touch with friends who were at your wedding party


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

Yes I do

You enjoy baking.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 20, 2022)

_Yes (used to, don't do much any more)

You loved your high school years_


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

Yes

You support local businesses.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 21, 2022)

Yes try to... but we don't have a lot around here tbh.. but I do use the farm shops.. 

You live  in or near a major city


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2022)

Yes, 60 miles from Chicago

Your sibling(s) lives in another country


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2022)

Yes..one of them does...

You take the escalator  in preference to the elevator


----------



## Patch (Mar 22, 2022)

Makes no difference.  If only one or two floors, I'll take the stairs.  So... No.  There's no preference.

You suffer from claustrophobia.


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

No

You try to only shop once a week.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 23, 2022)

No...If it's for grocery shopping  I try to shop only every 3 weeks .... 

You or someone you  know  suffers from Diabetes...


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2022)

Yes

You struggle to understand how protests can change Climate-Change


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2022)

LOL...yes..

You've been to the dentist recently


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)

True, usual check-up and clean.

You say hello to dogs rather than owners.  ( I do )


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 25, 2022)

True... always.. 

You have your gas boiler serviced annually... if you have one..


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)

True, actually just had it checked.

You have fire extinguishers in your house.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 26, 2022)

No

Your fridge or freezer has an automatic ice maker


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)

No

You can name all the lakes in your State.


----------



## Patch (Mar 26, 2022)

No.  Just not a "water person".

Do you whistle while working around the home?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2022)

No..

Are you above or below  average height


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 27, 2022)

Yes, I'm _below_ average (by ½ inch) for an American female

You always keep a beverage on your bedside table while sleeping.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 27, 2022)

True..I have water...

You have neighbours who party a lot


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)

False

You can walk into town from where you live.


----------



## Patch (Mar 27, 2022)

True.  We live in town.  Some shopping, medical facilities, etc. are within easy walking distance.

You purchase lottery tickets on a weekly basis.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 28, 2022)

False.. ..the last time I bought a lottery ticket was about 25 years ago.. won £70, and didn't buy any more...

Your spring flowers have all bloomed already


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

False

Same Question for people heading in to Spring


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 29, 2022)

yes... I have had crocuses, daffs and now tulips,...and we're only in March 

You enjoy sitting at home while it rains


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 29, 2022)

Yes, especially storms

You prefer staying in bed and breakfasts vs hotels/motels


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

Yes

You take public transport for long trips


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 30, 2022)

Yes plane and trains mainly for long journeys


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 30, 2022)

@hollydolly please ask a question


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2022)

Oops..

You often forget what you were about to do just as you started to do it..


----------



## chic (Mar 31, 2022)

Not too often. I try to stay focused when engaged in activity but sometimes forget why I walked into a room and what I was going to do there.  

Do you ever feel like an alien? Everybody thinks one way while you see another side?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 31, 2022)

Yes, sort of....I do try to see the bigger picture, which many people don't.

Do you feel you might have been happier in a by-gone age?


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

Yes

Do you use a hearing aid?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 31, 2022)

No

Did you listen to audio books?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 1, 2022)

No, I prefer the written word.

Did you belong to a fan club when younger?


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

No

Do you still remember your teachers name


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2022)

Yes, some of them

Can you do minor home repairs?


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2022)

Yes

Do you enjoy dancing?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 2, 2022)

Yes...love it...


Are you a member of any club of which you have to attend on a regular basis


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 3, 2022)

No

Did you wear white at your wedding?


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

No

Do you enjoy flower arranging?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 3, 2022)

No..I'm cack-handed when it comes to crafts of any type.. and that includes flower arranging.. 

You've worked in retail at some point in your life..


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 3, 2022)

No

Would you like to work from home?


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)

I do for most parts.

Have you ever worked in a fast food place?


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2022)

No

Have you ever prepared payroll for 10+ employees?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2022)

Yes... one of my first jobs after moving to England was as Wages clerk for Woolworth

Do you use Tea-tree oil for most topical ailments


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

Yes

You like the smell of Lavander,


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2022)

Yes

You like little vases of flowers versus large arrangements.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 7, 2022)

No...

You still wear high moderately high heels


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

Yes

You have lived through a flood


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2022)

No

You have experienced a drought.


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

Yes

You wear lipstick.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2022)

Yes

You have the same Christian name as one of your parents


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2022)

No

You'd rather read a Shakespeare play than see it.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

No...

You have a neighbour who is a keen d-i-y'er


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

Yes

You have had Ballet lessons


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2022)

Yes & Tap dance... at school 

You take a painkiller of some type most days


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 10, 2022)

No

You sleep mostly on your stomach


----------



## Leann (Apr 10, 2022)

No

You speak more than one language


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)

Yes

You keep your lawns short


----------



## Gemma (Apr 10, 2022)

Yes

You have mowed grass already this year.


----------



## Leann (Apr 10, 2022)

No

Your hair is curly


----------



## Gemma (Apr 10, 2022)

No

You have more than one pet.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)

No...

You clear your history and cache from your computer every day


----------



## Leann (Apr 11, 2022)

No

You've ridden on a motorcycle


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2022)

Yes..I've owned 2 of my own, and ridden pillion on a Kawasaki 1100

Same question... have you ever owned a motorbike


----------



## Leann (Apr 11, 2022)

No, they scare me

You own a wig


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

No

You have a favorite shade of lipstick


----------



## Leann (Apr 11, 2022)

Yes

You  have a cat


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2022)

No

You've got plans to go on a trip at Easter


----------



## Leann (Apr 12, 2022)

No

You have seasonal allergies


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2022)

No

You can remember your first day at school


----------



## Leann (Apr 12, 2022)

Yes...clearly

You have a swimming pool where you live


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

No, but I do have the river.


You follow celebrity news.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2022)

No

Your kids live in another country


----------



## Gemma (Apr 12, 2022)

No

You bought Easter candy.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

No

Your children are all over 40...


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

No

You like Fish and Chips.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

No...not together as you would buy from the Chip shop..

Your eldest grandchild is an adult


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

True

You have dessert most days of the week


----------



## Gemma (Apr 14, 2022)

No

You like instant coffee.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 14, 2022)

No I hate it, but I do keep a jar of it in the event of a zombie apocalypse.

Your best friend is older than you.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2022)

False

Your best age was around your thirties


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

True

You don't buy magazines


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

True

You almost always go somewhere on Saturdays


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)

True

You no longer bake cakes.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2022)

true.. generally,  but I'm baking a  chocolate fudge cake later today for my birthday 

You like to  go fishing ...


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2022)

True, It's so relaxing.

You miss air travel


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 18, 2022)

_No, I hate flying

Your grandkids live near you_


----------



## Gemma (Apr 18, 2022)

No

You make your own pasta sauce.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

No..

You eat pasta every week ..


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 18, 2022)

_No, about every 2 weeks

You eat soup in warm weather_


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

No...I only make soup in winter


You never wear horizontal stripes


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2022)

True

You test yourself for covid before going somewhere.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2022)

False

You leave your shoes at the front door


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

False

You have been for a medical checkup in the past month


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 19, 2022)

No

You overstock on toilet paper.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)

No

Your cat/dog sleeps on your bed


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 20, 2022)

NO....no animals here.. but when my grandfurkids stay over, no they sleep on their own beds

You wear an apple watch


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2022)

No

You have a blood pressure machine


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 22, 2022)

Yes

You like creamy salad dressings


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)

No

You like fragrant oils.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2022)

Yes..

You use the same cup all day for your coffee..or tea


----------



## Gemma (Apr 24, 2022)

Yes, and it's washed in between uses.

You snack on something with your coffee or tea.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 24, 2022)

Yes

Your weather today is too hot


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

No

You miss ten pin bowling


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2022)

No..never was keen on it ..

You eat fast food


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

Rarely

You have been Ziplining (If so, how was it?)


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 25, 2022)

No 

You have dined in a restaurant today or yesterday.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2022)

I have ziplined in Spain, it's fabulous I loved it...

No.. to the restaurant

You have  an unusual or distinctive  surname


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)

No  (@hollydolly so going to give Ziplining a go)


You Have a favorite coffee shop.


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

No

You have a pool


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)

No

You buy your bread from a bakery


----------



## Pink Biz (May 2, 2022)

No

You prefer green salsa over red


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

No

You have a wine collection


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2022)

No...

You drink wine regularly


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

No

You don't like Tattoos


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2022)

Yes ..I don't like them

Your children have tattoos


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)

Two out of three do.

You have more than one pair of slippers.


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

No

Your hair is permed


----------



## Pink Biz (May 5, 2022)

Nope

You were a breast-fed baby.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 5, 2022)

Yes

You are planning a trip


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

Yes..

You wash your own car


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2022)

Yes

You own a Robo - vac


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2022)

No

Your road is tree lined


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2022)

Yes

Your favorite film genre is drama.


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2022)

No

You try to never miss an Eclipse


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2022)

No..never heard of it, sorry 

You're watching the Depp/Heard trial


----------



## Gemma (May 7, 2022)

No

You sleep with your cell phone next to your bed.


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2022)

No..

You have someone living above or below you...


----------



## Gemma (May 7, 2022)

No

You can fall asleep just sitting on the couch.


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2022)

Yes

You still have some of your wedding presents


----------



## Gemma (May 7, 2022)

Yes

You have, at least once in your lifetime, re-gifted something given to you.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 7, 2022)

*Yes

You love horseback riding.*


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2022)

Never been on a horse , so  the answer has to be NO... amazing really because lots of horses in my local area

There's a train station within walking distance of your home


----------



## Pink Biz (May 8, 2022)

No, it's a mile away

You love gambling/casinos.


----------



## Gemma (May 8, 2022)

No

You watch soap operas during the day.


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2022)

No

You have more than one cup of coffee/tea in the morning


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2022)

Yes..

Your nails are acrylic


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2022)

No

You've had acrylic nails at some point in your life.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2022)

No

You have modeled in a charity fashion show.


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2022)

No

You've owned a vintage vehicle


----------



## StarSong (May 9, 2022)

No

You've changed at least one flat tire by yourself.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 9, 2022)

No

You've totally run out of gas while driving.


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

No

Same  question


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2022)

No..

It's raining where you are


----------



## Gemma (May 10, 2022)

No...plenty of sunshine

You do your own yardwork.


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2022)

Yes..

You like to go on picnics


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2022)

Yes

You like Bluevien cheese


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2022)

Yes

You use cloth napkins for holiday meals.


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

Yes

You groom your own pets


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2022)

N/A no pets..


You buy more stuff online now than at the Shops..


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

True

You always pay your bills as soon as they arrive.


----------



## Gemma (May 12, 2022)

Yes

You like to put different toppings on your ice cream.


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2022)

No...

Your preferred breakfast is made from fruit


----------



## Pink Biz (May 13, 2022)

*N/A, not a brekkie eater

You like cheese and crackers.*


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2022)

Yes

You prefer savory over sweet


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

Yes..

You lend tools to neighbours


----------



## GoneFishin (May 14, 2022)

No

You like oatmeal?


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)

Yes

You always buy a Coffee/Tea/Soda while you are out.


----------



## Gemma (May 14, 2022)

No

You carry water with you wherever you go.


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

Yes... and today because my water got warm in the car very quickly I bought a bottle of ice cold coke while I was out .. 

You take something to help you sleep..


----------



## GoneFishin (May 14, 2022)

No

You like chocolate?


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

Yes

You eat one piece of fruit a day.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2022)

No... not always

You prefer to wear non-iron clothing


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

Yes

You enjoy Sciencefiction


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2022)

No... ( my o/h is a big fan tho')

You enjoy motor sports


----------



## Pink Biz (May 17, 2022)

No

You prefer little dogs vs. large dogs.


----------



## Gemma (May 17, 2022)

No

You make something with over ripe bananas.


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2022)

Yes, Banana & Vanilla pudding.

You clean your fridge weekly


----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2022)

Yes..

You can rely on your mail carrier to get your post to you on time..


----------



## Pink Biz (May 18, 2022)

Yes

You collected coins and/or stamps.


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2022)

Yes

You carry a photo of a loved one in your purse.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

Yes...

You have a school within walking distance of your home


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2022)

No, nearest one is 1.3 miles

Someone close to you is pregnant.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

is 1.3 miles not walking distance for you PB ?   

No pregnancies amongst anyone I know..

You use a bricks and mortar bank as well as online banking


----------



## Lavinia (May 19, 2022)

Yes,....(use it or lose it)

You always try to wear matching shoes and bag when you go out shopping.


----------



## Bella (May 19, 2022)

No

You carry a compact.


----------



## hollydolly (May 19, 2022)

No but in my bag I have a compact mirror like this... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You wear make-up every time you go out


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)

Yes

You wear perfume every day


----------



## Bella (May 19, 2022)

No

You color your hair.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 20, 2022)

Umm....no.

You're great at word games.


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2022)

Yes..

You do your own computer updates and fix problems yourself


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)

Yes

You have your own webpage


----------



## Gemma (May 22, 2022)

No

You are a member of other forums besides this one.


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2022)

Yes a Tech forum

You dislike nosey people


----------



## Pink Biz (May 22, 2022)

Yes!

You have more than 1 credit card.


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2022)

Yes..

You do your own D-I-Y


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2022)

Yes

You can still climb a ladder


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2022)

Yes..thank goodness because I have to, to get into the loft 

You can still run


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2022)

Yes but only if something is chasing me.

You do Yoga


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2022)

No...

You frame your own pictures rather than buying ready framed


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2022)

No

You can restore furniture


----------



## hollydolly (May 26, 2022)

Yes..

You prefer pastel shades to muted shades


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2022)

Yes

You have light dimmers.


----------



## hollydolly (May 27, 2022)

True

You prefer coverlets to duvets on your bed


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2022)

True

You don't like lace curtains.


----------



## hollydolly (May 28, 2022)

False.. I like them in the right place..

You have a favourite cafe /coffee shop


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2022)

True and it's not Starbucks

You like eel dishes


----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2022)

Noooo

You like fruit-filled pastries.


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2022)

No...

You struggle to change your bedding..


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2022)

No

You own a handmade throw.


----------



## Blessed (May 29, 2022)

Yes

Can you make one yourself?


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2022)

Yes but only if I crochet it, I'm useless with a sewing machine..

You've been on a bus in the last year


----------



## Pink Biz (May 30, 2022)

_Yes

You have visited your country's capital city in 2022._


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2022)

No, not yet.

When traveling you prefer to stay in a BB rather than a motel


----------



## Owlivia (May 31, 2022)

Yes 

You have bought too many useless gadgets.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 31, 2022)

Yes (1 useless gadget is too many)

Do you like to go camping?


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

No...

Your family live close to you


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)

Two out of three do.

You are over the Amcer Turd Trial


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

Just waiting for the Jury's Verdict..I'll laugh if they both get nothing..

You've served on a Jury


----------



## Gemma (Jun 1, 2022)

No

You believe in giving people a second chance.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)

Yes... and then if they mess up there's no going back...

You colour co-ordinate your clothes in your closet


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2022)

Yes

You wear a sun hat


----------



## Blessed (Jun 1, 2022)

No

Do you make homemade pasta?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2022)

No

You put moisturiser on your face every morning


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2022)

Yes

You have a beauty routine.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 3, 2022)

No

You have rollerskated.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2022)

yes...

You keep notes written down for everything


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2022)

_Yes

You have slashed your grocery budget by 25%+ because of rising prices._


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2022)

Yes....I now buy in bulk...


you have more than one freezer


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2022)

Yes

You have updated your household insurance.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 4, 2022)

No

You have more than one watch


----------



## Bella (Jun 4, 2022)

Yes

You've gone to a chiropractor.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 4, 2022)

No

You know someone who is a hypochondriac.


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2022)

Yes ( And they drive me crazy)

You suffer from Migraines


----------



## Gemma (Jun 4, 2022)

No

You need to schedule an eye exam soon.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 5, 2022)

No just had one recently..

You have a good sense of direction


----------



## ossian (Jun 5, 2022)

Yes

You have climbed a mountain?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2022)

No

You have sprained your ankle.


----------



## ossian (Jun 5, 2022)

Yes

You have swum in the open sea?


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2022)

Yes

You have built a sand castle.


----------



## ossian (Jun 6, 2022)

Yes

You decorate your home yourself?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2022)

Yes..

You prefer to use your back door to get into your home ...rather than the front


----------



## ossian (Jun 6, 2022)

No, not necessarily.

You enjoy working in the garden?


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2022)

Yes

You like Shellfish


----------



## Millyd (Jun 6, 2022)

Yes 

you like to use some sort of talc after a shower / bath


----------



## ossian (Jun 7, 2022)

No

You prefer a shower to a bath


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 7, 2022)

Yes



It's sunny where you are today


----------



## ossian (Jun 7, 2022)

Yes

It has rained where you are in the past week?


----------



## Gemma (Jun 7, 2022)

Yes, today

You like walking in the rain.


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2022)

Yes

You like Oats


----------



## ossian (Jun 8, 2022)

Yes

You go for long walks


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2022)

No..

You do pay all your bills online


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2022)

Yes, with the exception of rent

You know someone who has a bespoke tuxedo.


----------



## ossian (Jun 8, 2022)

No

You have danced with a man in a kilt?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2022)

No, lol

You have been square dancing in the backwoods of Appalachia.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2022)

no need to answer that..

You've danced a jig on the bow of the titanic


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2022)

Yes, I tumbled overboard and was picked up by the Carpathia. And the rest is history.

Your house is over 50 years old.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2022)

True

you will be taking a holiday before the summer is out


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

False

You have had enough of fuel prices going up.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2022)

TRUE!!!  £2.00 per LITRE here now...  ..almost £10 per gallon


You have a small car


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2022)

No, I have a ute.

You love saxophone music


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2022)

yes

you love the old rock n roll


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 9, 2022)

No...

You have allergies


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 9, 2022)

yes

did you see Jack and Jill go up the hill


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 9, 2022)

No, but I saw the Big Bad Wolf hiding nearby the Gingerbread House.   

Have you ever driven a convertible?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2022)

Yes..

Do you have trees growing in your garden


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)

Yes

Do you like Lilac shades?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2022)

No.. not really..


Other than food, you buy generic items rather than Brand names


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 11, 2022)

nope

you are going to shop for shoes today


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2022)

No...it's against the law for me to heave more shoes... so someone told me...

Saturdays are always housework day


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2022)

No!

You know your time of birth.


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2022)

Yes

You enjoy watching sports


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2022)

Some...not as much as I used to

You have worked in the medical field.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 12, 2022)

Yes.. (Big Pharma)

you have a river running close to your home


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2022)

No

If you are/were a smoker, you started before 18 years old.


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)

No

You like folk music


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2022)

Yes

You have a TV in your kitchen


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2022)

No 

You have used your TV as a computer monitor before.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2022)

No..but others in my family have and do

You swim regularly


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)

Yes

You get a lot of junk mail


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)

NO...Only in my junk folder.. I never see it.. and very little junk snail mail... 

You know your postman by name


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2022)

Yes

You have made your own Jam before


----------



## Gemma (Jun 16, 2022)

Yes

You have a walk-in food pantry.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)

No..I wish...

You have a lot of storage areas in and outside your house


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)

Yes

You have your Flu vacine


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2022)

No...I don't get that

It's over 90 deg where you are today


----------



## Gemma (Jun 17, 2022)

No, not yet this morning.  It hit 95ºF (35C) yesterday with the humidity to match.

You enjoy a glass of lemonade in the summer.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 17, 2022)

No, rarely

You'd rather take the escalator than the stairs.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2022)

It depends.. I often take the escalator up.. and walk down the stairs...
You've been to the garden centre recently


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2022)

No

You don't like bland food


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2022)

True

You have a video doorbell


----------



## Gemma (Jun 18, 2022)

No

You have security camera's around your home.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2022)

Yes..

You have a shooting range nearby


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)

True

You think teachers are highly underpaid.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2022)

True

Your mom didn't drive.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2022)

No.

Your face is pale.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 20, 2022)

No...nice and tan

You walk with a limp.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2022)

No..


You use a mobility scooter


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2022)

No

You like scented candles


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2022)

yes..but I wouldn't have them in my home

You have different coloured glasses to suit your outfits


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)

Yes

You have a bird bath in your garden.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2022)

Yes..it's white and has a solar fountain.. and I put dye in it so the water looks blue like a swimming pool.. 

You have solar lights in your garden


----------



## Gemma (Jun 22, 2022)

Yes 

You sharpen your kitchen knives on a regular basis.


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

Yes

You believe the Judicial System is too lenient with celebrities


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2022)

No opinion 

You are over 5'7"


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2022)

No

You have more than 3 coats


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2022)

Yes

You have bought new luggage.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2022)

No...

You have a second home


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2022)

No

You live near a river


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

Yes...

You keep a diary


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2022)

No

You have fresh flowers around the house


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2022)

Ha !! I just asked that question on the last one.. 

No.. I leave them in the garden... all the flowers in my house are fake

You have a great sense of direction


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2022)

Sometimes

You like to watch the Tennis.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2022)

No

Have you bought a piece of jewelry this month?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 27, 2022)

*No

You prefer hardwood floors to carpet.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2022)

No...

You have cream or beige carpet in your house


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 27, 2022)

no

do you have engineered wood in your home


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2022)

No

You prefer Savory to Sweet


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 27, 2022)

no

and you prefer sour to sweet


----------



## Gemma (Jun 27, 2022)

No

You like cheesecake.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2022)

No..

Has it stormed where you are recently ?


----------



## Gemma (Jun 28, 2022)

Yes, Sunday night. No more rain in sight for another week.

The temperatures in your area will rise by the weekend.


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)

No, -5°C right now and it is predicted to get colder

You take bubble baths


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2022)

No...

You stay away from the beach in summer because of the crowds


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2022)

Yes

You use an Airfyer


----------



## Gemma (Jun 29, 2022)

No.  Have one and don't like it.

You like hosting parties.


----------



## Right Now (Jun 29, 2022)

No, those days are long gone.

Your hands aren't still when talking.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2022)

No..my hands stay pretty still 


You live in an apartment


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2022)

nope

do you have a stop sign near your home?


----------



## Gemma (Jun 30, 2022)

No

You have military planes fly over your home occasionally.


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2022)

No

You have a school close to you


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 30, 2022)

Kind of, about a mile away

You have a sibling who is a lawyer


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 1, 2022)

No...

You have siblings who are still working age


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2022)

No

You are from a large family


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2022)

Yes

You've been married more than once


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 2, 2022)

_No

Your first name has 6+ letters._


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2022)

No

You like to go to Markets


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2022)

Yes..

You're a backseat driver ?


----------



## ossian (Jul 4, 2022)

No

You can speak more than one language?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2022)

Yes

You write shopping lists


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2022)

No,

You enjoy sightseeing...


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2022)

Yes

You love old trees


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2022)

Yes..

You've had to have a repair man into your home recently


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2022)

Yes, to install the new dryer on the wall (He is both repairman and Handyman)

You have some furniture that is heavy to move.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2022)

Yes.. 

You follow some youtube channels regularly


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2022)

yes

do you watch the soaps regularly


----------



## Gemma (Jul 8, 2022)

No...don't watch any

You can catch butterflies.


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)

No

You play darts


----------



## Gemma (Jul 8, 2022)

No

You play table tennis.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2022)

No..  however one of my brothers was a county champion in his youth 

You've had a delivery from the mailman this morning


----------



## Gemma (Jul 9, 2022)

No...mail is delivered in the afternoon.

You've made plans for the weekend.


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2022)

Yes

You are already sick of the weather and can't wait for the next season.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2022)

NO..we've just come into Summer.. 

You always wear Bug spray in summer


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)

Yes

You wear jewelry every day.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

No..

You prefer vanilla ice-cream to other flavours


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)

No

You have used the same brand of coffee /tea


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

No..

You swim regularly


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 11, 2022)

No

Your kitchen has a ceiling fan


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

No.. only ceiling fans in the bedrooms for all the use they are..

You wear perfume every day


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)

No

Winter is your favorite season.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2022)

No..

You set a gadget  every day for reminders


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)

Yes

You use some home remedies.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2022)

Yes

You take your laptop or ipad to a coffee place


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)

No

You hate waiting in line


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

Yes..

Your grandchildren play outside like your children did..


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2022)

When they are here they do, at home, they are part of the Zombie electronic age.

You have played Dodge Ball


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 20, 2022)

Yes

You have saved early artworks from yourself, your kids, or other people.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2022)

Yes...

Your house retains heat


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 20, 2022)

YES!!!  

You have food allergies/intolerances.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 20, 2022)

Yes

You have been in a movie theater in the last 6 months


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2022)

Yes

You are planning a trip soon.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2022)

No

You have cooked homemade soup this week.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2022)

No...

You have a neighbour who bounces a ball or jump on a trampoline a lot


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2022)

No

You have a phobia


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2022)

Yes..

You always go out on Saturdays


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2022)

No

You have had your vehicle stolen.


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2022)

No

You have a steam mop


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 24, 2022)

No

You snuck your own treats into the movie theatre.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 24, 2022)

yes

your first drink of the day is Tea


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)

No, it's water

Spicy food gives you heartburn


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2022)

Yes..

Your parents were of different religious faiths


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

Not Guilty

Your S.O. comes from a different country


----------



## Right Now (Jul 25, 2022)

No

You wear crocs on your feet.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2022)

No

There are secret rooms in your home.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 25, 2022)

No

You tan easily.


----------



## Right Now (Jul 26, 2022)

No, only freckle easily.

You haven't had bing cherries in years.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 26, 2022)

Yes, haven't had them

Your dad was/is shorter than your mom.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2022)

No...

You have Amazon Echo in you home, or it's equivalent


----------



## Right Now (Jul 26, 2022)

No, 

You prefer red veggies over the green veggies.


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)

No

You listen to a Podcast


----------



## Millyd (Jul 26, 2022)

Yes 

You have more than one pet


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

No.
You watch "reality tv."


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 27, 2022)

Yes..occasionally..

You have a cardigan hanging near your front door


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2022)

Yes... You must be psychic.

Your main search engine is Google


----------



## Right Now (Jul 27, 2022)

Yes

You don't like eating alone.


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

False

You still send occasion cards.


----------



## Right Now (Jul 28, 2022)

So true...I love it!

You never tried yoga.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 28, 2022)

No, tried it

You recycle plastic.


----------



## Right Now (Jul 29, 2022)

Yes, I do!

You like sprinkles on your cupcakes!


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2022)

No, not especially

You think gazebos are cute.


----------



## Right Now (Jul 29, 2022)

Yes!

You have never seen a polar bear.


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

True

You have been chased by a Goose


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 29, 2022)

True... in fact just the other day, I got too close to a Ganders' Mrs and his kids.. , and he hissed at me... 

You have half filled pots of paint in the shed..


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

True

You always wake up in a good mood.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2022)

No ‍

You love Latin rhythms.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 31, 2022)

Yes..

Your favourite song is one that you first heard in your teens


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

No

You have been on a rollercoaster.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 1, 2022)

Yes, many moons ago

Your first name is of French origin.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 1, 2022)

False.. Greek/Roman...

You make a list at the beginning of the week of all the tasks ahead..


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 1, 2022)

No, I know them by heart!

You have attended a "gender reveal" baby party.


----------



## Right Now (Aug 1, 2022)

No

You have made a handsewn quilt.


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

No

You wish you had superpowers.


----------



## Right Now (Aug 2, 2022)

No - I can't handle the powers I already have.

You haven't been out dancing in over five years.


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2022)

True and I miss it.

You do your banking online.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 2, 2022)

True...

You use a hot brush on your hair


----------



## Right Now (Aug 3, 2022)

False

You have a closet to be weeded out


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)

False

You dishes all match


----------



## Right Now (Aug 3, 2022)

True

You had one crazy aunt in your family


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

Yes

You dye your hair.


----------



## Right Now (Aug 4, 2022)

Yes

At times you wish you were taller


----------



## Gemma (Aug 5, 2022)

No

You have small feet.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)

Yes

You have fluffy slippers


----------



## Right Now (Aug 5, 2022)

Yes

You have a small clock that chimes on the hour


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2022)

No

You have ducted heating.


----------



## Right Now (Aug 6, 2022)

No

You prefer watching movies at home instead of going to a theater.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 7, 2022)

Yes

You have witnessed a baby being born (other than your own)


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2022)

No not in person..only on TV

You regulalrly take things to the waste /recycle centre


----------



## Right Now (Aug 7, 2022)

Yes

You have actually milked a cow.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 7, 2022)

No

You dislike most fast foods.


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)

No

You prefer Chips to Wedges


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2022)

False.. not keen on either tbh..

You eat only  fruit for breakfast


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2022)

False

You have a tub of yogurt a day.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 9, 2022)

False

You like a wilted lettuce salad.


----------



## Jace (Aug 9, 2022)

False 

You "make" your bed is _every day?_


----------



## Gemma (Aug 9, 2022)

Yes

You have more than 2 bedrooms in your home.


----------



## Jace (Aug 9, 2022)

Yes 

Do you have a pet (animal)?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2022)

No.. 

You donate rather than sell your unwanted items


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2022)

Yes

You like looking through thrift stores


----------



## Gemma (Aug 10, 2022)

No

You shop quite a bit on-line.


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)

Yes

You love sitting by the ocean


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2022)

Yes.. but not on the beach..

you shop at outdoor markets


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2022)

Yes 

You have some Bohemian style clothes.


----------



## Millyd (Aug 12, 2022)

No 

You prefer the wear shorts in summer


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

Yes.. and dresses.....altho' yesterday at the beach I was wearing  Capri's..

You don't mind going to a restaurant alone


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2022)

No, I don't like to.

Do you collect stones/seashells?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

No...

Would you consider yourself a Neat and tidy person


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2022)

Yes

You prefer Ebooks to Paperbooks


----------



## Gemma (Aug 14, 2022)

No

You have a budget that you stick to.


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2022)

Yes

You have a wall with family photos on it


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2022)

No... but I have some with the grandfurkids on it..

You set your alarm when needed using a Smart Device rather than a clock


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2022)

Yes

You have some books you will never part with.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2022)

_Yes

You prefer the Pacific Ocean versus the Atlantic._


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

Fer Shoor...

You've been on a plane in the last 2 years


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

No

America's got Talent or Britain's Got Talent?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

BGT...without a shadow of a doubt..  it's much more tongue in cheek..

You're an active member of a Political forum


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 19, 2022)

No

You sometimes dance around the house (or in the house) while you are alone.


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

Yes

You dislike reality t.v. shows.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 30, 2022)

Yes

You have taken part in a talent show.


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2022)

No

You have a steam mop


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2022)

yes

you have a fishtank


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2022)

No...

You have have a collection of some type of thing..


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2022)

Yes

You wear bracelets


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2022)

Yes.. in fact I have 3 silver ones on right now..

You keep your passwords written down in code


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2022)

Yes, written down, but not in code.

You ordered from Amazon today.


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2022)

No

You have your phone in a phone case.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2022)

No

Your parents were divorced.


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 2, 2022)

No

You prefer using a biro than an ink pen.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

yes..

You use an air fryer


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 2, 2022)

No

You use your microwave for actual cookery, not merely to reheat, defrost, frozen meals, etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes..

You always match your shoes to your outfit..


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes

You always match your handbag with your shoes.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

No...

You have younger siblings


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

No

You had an imaginary friend


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

No...

You  have a private airfield near where you live


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

No. But I do see a few helicopters flying over now and again. 

You were a witness to an accident once


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Yes...  a school friend ran out in the road and got run over right in front of us as we walked home from school..

You've lost a family member to an accident


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

Dreadful wasn't it for your friend and you all seeing that happen..

Yes, sadly I lost a family member to an accident. 

You sang in your school choir


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Yes... 

You played an instrument at school


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

Yes, I played the recorder, piano and guitar

You have had a lot of phone call scammers.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

No...

Your front door is white


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

Yes, and a relatively new one as well. A nice rose in the glass panel of it. 

You were in the Brownies or Girl Guides


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

yes Both


Same question


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

No unfortunately I wasn't with either of those. 

You had the chance to do the challenge for the Duke of Edinburgh Award.


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

No

You feed your local wildlife


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Yes..

You are long-sighted


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2022)

No, near-sighted

You have a rocking chair.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

No...

You play Bingo..


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

No not now, but had fun playing that years ago

You enjoy doing Jigsaws


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2022)

Used to

You have a fancy evening bag.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Yes.. it's a beautiful shade of pale green and cream

You always shower before bed


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2022)

No, I like AM showers

You change your bedding more than twice weekly.


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

Only in Summer

You dust daily


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

yes

you hang your towels on the clothes line


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

No.. (Tumble dry)

 You're on chatting terms with your neighbours


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Yes, so lovely they are. 

You intend to sort some items out to put into a charity bag for collection soon.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

No... I just took a whole load a few days ago..

you have more than one middle name


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

No

You support your local Animal Shelter


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

yup

do you collect bottles and cans for charities


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 6, 2022)

No.

You only bank at a local branch.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)

*No.*.. the banks and Building societies have been getting closed at a rate of Knots in the last few years so no branch of my  bank in my town now.. the nearest branch of my bank is in the next county

You do all your banking online


----------



## Patch (Sep 7, 2022)

Most of it.  My wife handles that.  

You find yourself exceeding the speed limit when you drive.


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

No

You enjoy cooking


----------



## Patch (Sep 8, 2022)

No

You get a flu shot every year.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2022)

Nope

is it raining today


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2022)

No...

Are you taking a trip at the weekend ?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2022)

no

do you usually shop on the weekends


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2022)

No

You always have an umbrella in your car.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 10, 2022)

Yes

 except today.. when I took it out along with other things to make room for stuff I was taking to daughters' place.. and when i got there.. it absolutely lashed down of rain. and no umbrella in the car..

You comfortably still drive  2 hours with ease..


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 11, 2022)

No, don't drive any more

There are certain foods you like, but their aroma is not appealing.


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)

No

You dislike people knocking on your door talking about religion.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

Yes!!.. they get a flea in their ear, let me tell you... 

You keep a diary or journal


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2022)

Nope

You have/will have an autumn wreath on your front door.


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)

No

As you get older you can feel the weather more.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

yes

do you sometimes dose while sitting


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2022)

Only if I am on a train

You enjoy quiet mornings


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 15, 2022)

Yes

You have talents that you have worked on and improved over the years.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2022)

Yes..

You shop more online now, than in stores


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 15, 2022)

no

are you sleeping ok?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2022)

Yes.... 

Do you burn wax  melt burners at home


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2022)

Yes

Have you ever had your teeth whitened?


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

No

You have saved some of your childhood toys.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

No.. I didn't have any toys of my own...

You own a backscratcher


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

Yes I do

You have blinds on your windows.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Yes, on some windows.

If it were possible, you would pick a day to live over and only that one day then returning to your present life.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2022)

Yes

You  sleep well every night


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)

Yes

You like meat pies


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 18, 2022)

yes

You will not make a New Year's Resolution for 2023.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

Yes..I will not... I don't make them anyway...

You've been to a funeral recently


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

No

You watched the Queen Funeral


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 20, 2022)

Yes and cried a bit.

You wear the same size clothes you did twenty years ago.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2022)

I wish... NO... 

You've had to pull over on the road  recently to allow an emergency vehicle to pass you..


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)

Yes

There is flooding somewhere in your country.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 21, 2022)

Not that I know of.

You have a plan for when you can no longer drive.


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2022)

Yes

You have an indoor pet


----------



## Patch (Sep 21, 2022)

Yes!  An ornery dog name "Angel"

You have taken a fall in the past few months.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)

Yes..

You get stomach aches


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 22, 2022)

No, not usually

You put alcohol in your coffee.


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2022)

No

You match your wine to your food.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2022)

No

You think whiskey has a terrible aroma.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2022)

Yes...

You pay  with a debit card rather than a Credit card for most things


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2022)

Yes!

You and your siblings all have the same eye colour.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2022)

No...

Same question


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2022)

Yes, all 3 of us brown like Mom's. Dad's were hazel.

Ladies, you once weighed 200+ pounds...guys, 325+.


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2022)

Yes

Your youngest Grandchild is under the age of 12


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 24, 2022)

No..I have no grandchildren

On Saturdays you eat food that you don't eat during the week


----------



## Gemma (Sep 24, 2022)

No

You have a favorite snack.


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2022)

Yes

You own a steam cleaner.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 24, 2022)

No

You have driven a car that is pre-1950.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 25, 2022)

No

You hate the sounds of cats crying..


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2022)

Yes

You watch the Grammys.


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2022)

*No*

You attended all of your high school reunions.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2022)

No..

You have a Halloween /Autumn Wreath on your door..


----------



## Gemma (Sep 26, 2022)

No

You have dimmer switches on some of your lighting.


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2022)

Yes

You have a coin jar.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2022)

yes..


You wear high street fashion


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 27, 2022)

No...there was a time or two though.

You crack your knuckles


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2022)

No

You can properly handle a saw.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2022)

No...I try but never can get an even cut...

I had my hair cut today.. you have your hair cut every 2 months or less..


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)

Yes

You have a water dish in your yard


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

Yes... for the hedgehogs.. and a fountain for the birds..

You are or have been a carer for someone


----------



## Gemma (Sep 28, 2022)

Yes

You know someone who is homeless.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2022)

No.................

Did you ice skate when young?


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2022)

Nope

Did you rollerskate


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2022)

Yes

Do you like trying new ethnic cuisines?


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2022)

Yes

You think there are too many Coffee types


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 29, 2022)

*No

Can you speak or read German?*


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2022)

No.  Having been married to a beautiful blonde for 56 years, I do claim to be bilingual... English and Blondish!!!

Do you use sweetener in your coffee or tea?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

Yes.. 

Were you  a white collar worker


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

No

You have tried working with Clay


----------



## Patch (Oct 2, 2022)

No

You play, or have played, a musical instrument.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2022)

Yes

You have arthritis


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 3, 2022)

Yes

You can still do a pull up on the monkey bars.


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2022)

Yes

You have been sailing.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2022)

Yes..

You've already started buying for Christmas


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2022)

Yes

You have a Tattoo


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2022)

No

Your siblings live nearby.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 4, 2022)

No

You have a close relationship with your sibling(s).


----------



## Patch (Oct 4, 2022)

No.  Have none.

You have a small group of friends you meet quite often for coffee, lunch, etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2022)

Cute avatar @Pink Biz 

Yes..
 You wear rings other than a wedding ring


----------



## Gemma (Oct 5, 2022)

No

You wear a necklace everyday.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 5, 2022)

No

You let some indoor spiders live.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Cute avatar @Pink Biz


Thanks, @hollydolly


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 5, 2022)

No, I have a "take no prisoners" approach to insects. 🕷

You still refer to paper maps.


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2022)

No

You own a pair of Crocs


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2022)

No.. 

You still have an aunt or uncle alive


----------



## Gemma (Oct 6, 2022)

No

Your parents were born in a different country.


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)

No

You wish it could be one season all year around


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2022)

No...

As soon as you get home from being out, you change into different clothes..


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 7, 2022)

*Yes

You'll make homemade soup this weekend.*


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)

Yes

Baking a cake is on the horizon.


----------



## Right Now (Oct 7, 2022)

No

Your TV is on most of the day.


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2022)

No

You have the radio playing in the morning.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2022)

Yes.. but usually only in the car.. 

Your car is more than 5 years old


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2022)

Yes

You don't trust electric cars


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2022)

Yes.. ( No I don't trust them)

You prefer a winter holiday to a summer one..


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2022)

Yes

You are concerned over energy costs


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2022)

Yes..

You like dark chocolate mints


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2022)

Yes.

You have an ebook on your phone.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2022)

True

You prefer the lake to the park


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2022)

True

You have been cave diving.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2022)

False

You've been in a Cave house


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

True

You like Gothic Buildings


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2022)

False..

You own a Kindle


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2022)

True

You own a smart t.v.


----------



## Patch (Oct 17, 2022)

True

You can drive a vehicle with a manual transmission.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2022)

*True

You have a fishing permit/license.*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 18, 2022)

False

You feel you have obstacles preventing you living your best life ?


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2022)

False

You start your mornings with a warm drink.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 18, 2022)

No...just water

You brush you teeth before eating breakfast.


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2022)

Yes

You wake up at the same time every day


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2022)

No

You wear reading glasses


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)

Yes..

You eat eggs most days


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2022)

No

You like citrus fruits


----------



## Gemma (Oct 20, 2022)

Yes

You like cottage cheese.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2022)

No

You eat vegetables at breakfast time


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2022)

No

You buy water to drink.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 24, 2022)

True..sometimes

You take Vitamin Supplements every day


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2022)

True

You are sick of travel delays


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)

Sick and tired, and fed up to the back teeth... True

You hate wind more than rain


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 27, 2022)

Yep

You eat with you mouth open


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2022)

No ( I can't stand it)

You like seafood


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

NO!  Dislike any kind of fish or seafood.

You dress up in costume and attend Halloween events.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 27, 2022)

No

Your parents were divorced.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2022)

No...

You cook in an Air Fryer


----------



## Gemma (Oct 28, 2022)

No

You like funnel cakes.


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

No

You like the taste of cinnemon


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2022)

True

You have birthday gifts to buy during the festive season


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 29, 2022)

Yes

You walk more than an hour a day


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2022)

No

You are currently reading a novel


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2022)

Yes

You have tamed a wild animal


----------



## Patch (Oct 29, 2022)

No

You despise seeing Christmas displays in stores before Halloween.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 29, 2022)

No, just annoyed a bit

You use plain wire hangers.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 29, 2022)

No

You like Pita Bread.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2022)

Yes..

You've upgraded your phone recently


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 30, 2022)

No

You trim your toe nails often


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)

Yes

You have had Jelloshots


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 30, 2022)

No

You have used a bong.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 30, 2022)

No

You usually buy name brand products.


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2022)

No

You have flashlights placed around your home in case of power outage.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 31, 2022)

No

You have fire extinguishers placed around your home just in case


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2022)

Yes

You enjoy winter sports


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2022)

No

You have been hospitalized in the past year.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2022)

Yes, 

Same question..


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2022)

Yes, but only for two days... at two different times.

You went to a one-room schoolhouse for some of your early education.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2022)

No

You can play chess.


----------



## Patch (Nov 2, 2022)

Yes, but it's been a long time ago.

You had a black & white television


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2022)

Yes

You mend your own clothes


----------



## Patch (Nov 2, 2022)

No!  See so many running around with these "new" jeans that have holes in the legs... and they are "fashionable".  So, why mend anything.  At 76 years old, would just be in style!!  :>)

Have you "rescued" a dog or cat from a shelter?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

Yes... 

Do you wish you were younger ?


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)

Yes

You over Cook ( As in too much)


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 3, 2022)

Yes

You often have wine with meals.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2022)

No...

You read non-fiction


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)

Yes

You have noisy neighbors.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2022)

True..on one side. they're Tenants and they have 3 kids, so they can be very noisy indeed.. 


 You have security lights around your property


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)

True

You weed your lawn


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2022)

Yes/No... We have a lawn service that does chemical applications throughout the year to kill out the weeds and make the grass grow.

You've ridden a roller coaster and a Ferris wheel.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2022)

You betcha! Any Carnival that came to our town, i was there  and i even won a goldfish once and i  had that little fish for 5 yrs,,, 


You have flown to another country to visit relatives or just to visit another country,,


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2022)

Yes

You have been  Clay Pigeon Shooting.


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

True.  Used to have a large firearms collection, FFL license, reloading stations, etc.  Shot lots of trap and skeet.  

You grew up in a very rural atmosphere, either on a farm/ranch or in a very small rural community.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

False I grew up in the city...

Your parents were from large families


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

Only my dad.  He had  one brother and five sisters.  Mom only had on sibling.

Your parents both worked outside the home.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2022)

No, father only

Both of your parents drove.


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

True

Every home you've lived in had indoor plumbing.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2022)

True

You take something to help you sleep


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2022)

True

You can embroider.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2022)

No

You have researched your ancestry.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

yes.. a little bit..


You know what your grandparents did for a living


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)

Yes

You still have a record player.


----------



## Patch (Nov 9, 2022)

No. No record player.  No VCR.  No cassette player.  No 8-track tape player.  The only thing antique in this home are the people!!!  :>)

You have gone fishing in the past year.


----------



## Right Now (Nov 9, 2022)

No, but not for lack of wanting to.

You wear your wrist watch on your right arm.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 9, 2022)

No

You are experiencing unseasonable weather.


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2022)

No

You have been tenpin bowling in the past year.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

No...but I have been at the rink.. just not played because of my lower back probs..

You can still run...


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2022)

Only if something is chasing me, or playing tag with the grandkids.

You like Mangos


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2022)

No...


You enjoy Irish Music


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2022)

Yes, Somewhat

You have been to India


----------



## Patch (Nov 12, 2022)

No

You have milked a cow.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

No..

You have a farm near your house..


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2022)

Several

You can make a perfect omelet.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)

Yes... well at least perfect for me...

You have more than one pet


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 14, 2022)

Yes

You like apples better than oranges


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 14, 2022)

No

You wear eyeglasses for distance vision.


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2022)

Yes

You read the book before watching the movie.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2022)

No

Your first language was not English.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2022)

Yes.. ( no it isn't English , English )... it's Scottish English

Same question


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)

No, it is English

You have grown an Orchid


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)

True

You have a large garden


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2022)

False

You own a stick vaccum


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2022)

No

You like cheese and crackers.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

Yes..

You're delighted when you retrun to your parked car with a loaded shopping trolley.. that no -one is parked next to you..


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2022)

Yes!

You have an air freshener in your car.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

Yes..

You're a member of a roadside emergency service


----------



## Gemma (Nov 18, 2022)

No

You have more than 2 credit cards.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

Yes.. 

You use a heated blanket when in bed..


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2022)

No

Your slippers live beside your bed.


----------



## Patch (Nov 18, 2022)

No

You share your bed with a four-legged friend.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2022)

yes

Are you Prepared for Thanksgiving next week?


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2022)

No

Same question.


----------



## Patch (Nov 19, 2022)

NO!!!  We have a rather small home.  Wife has 25 people coming for Thanksgiving dinner!!!  I've had to bite my tongue so many times, it's about to fall off!!!  :>)

You have begun decorating your home for Christmas.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 19, 2022)

No

You hang outside Christmas lights.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2022)

No

You have taken a train trip lasting 24+ hours.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

No...longest train trip was 8 hours.. 

You've taken a road trip which lasted more than 5 days ..


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2022)

Yes a long time ago, traveled from Melbourne To Darwin

You are worried about energy bills.


----------



## Patch (Nov 20, 2022)

No... Not yet.  

Higher cost of groceries and necessities is causing you to change your buying habits.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

No..but the higher cost of energy and fuel definitely is... 

You go swimming every week..


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2022)

Not of late

You prefer to power-walk rather than jog.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

No, neither

You have been to a religious service this year.


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2022)

No

You enjoy this time of year.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)

Yes...

You do your own critical updates on your computer


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

Yes, on my tablet 

You had a parakeet as a pet.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2022)

Yes ,years ago ,, but now only have 2 cats for pets

You do your laundry only once a week.


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2022)

Yes

You prefer blinds to curtains


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2022)

Yes..

You wear a hat in winter


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2022)

Yes, Berets with matching scarfs

You have cast iron pot's and pans


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2022)

No.. only a cast iron frying pan..

You listen to the radio during the day


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2022)

Yes

You have at least one wall-hung mirror.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2022)

Yes..several..


You regularly go out in the evenings..


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

No, about once a month. ( with exception of next month.)

You have no problem going on day trips by yourself.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

Yes..no problem..  altho' I'd prefer company 

You travel by train on a fairly regular basis


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

No

You have one set temperature in your home for Summer and Winter


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

No...

You've recently driven in fog


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

Yes, and it was scary, as that particular road is always a hazard with Roos.

You have a body of water near you.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

Yes.. a Lake  and a river 

You sail


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2022)

Yes

You hate crowds


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)

No..

You play Christmas music all through December


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2022)

No

You hang Christmas lights outdoors


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)

No

You will go to the ice rink during the festive season


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2022)

Nope

You like pink or white Xmas trees.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)

No..

You have  a birthday or some other celebratory day near Christmas


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 2, 2022)

Yes,our anniversary is on December 30th.

Do you have plans for New Years Eve?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2022)

No..

You always go shopping on Saturdays


----------



## Gemma (Dec 3, 2022)

No

You have a favorite pastry


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2022)

Yes

You enjoy a good BBQ


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2022)

Yes 

You're going out of town for Xmas.


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2022)

No

Same question.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

No...

You take vitamin supplements every day


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2022)

Yes

You get your nails done once a month


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

Yes..

You live under a flight path


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2022)

No

You have a queen size bed.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 6, 2022)

Yes

You have more than one bed in your home.


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

Yes

You take a short nap during the day


----------



## Gemma (Dec 6, 2022)

No

You play Candy Crush or your PC or Smart phone.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)

No...never seen the attraction of it tbh.. and I've seen people in the past absolutely hooked on it like a drug.. 

You know what a lightening cable is  without looking it up..


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

True

You have a favorite coffeeshop you go to.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)

yes..

You often sit at a cafe and people watch


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2022)

No

Your kitchen window(s) faces the garden.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2022)

Yes..



You live in an apartment


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)

No

You have a bookshelf


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

Yes..

You have a lucky number


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 11, 2022)

No

You like _film noir_.


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2022)

Yes

You prefer bottled water to tap water.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)

No...

You wear a fluffy dressing gown /robe at home


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2022)

No

You like to attend the Ballet


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

No...

You have been to  watch a Pantomime in the Theatre


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

Yes

You love Jewelry


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2022)

Yes-ish, I like it.

Your car is white.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 14, 2022)

No ... Black

You shovel the snow in your own driveway.


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2022)

Yes

You wear sunglasses when outside


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2022)

Yes..always, unless it's dark

You have a Backscratcher


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 16, 2022)

Yes, a couple

Your last name has 3 or more syllables.


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

No

People mispronounce your last name


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2022)

No, but it is misspelled constantly!

You grow tomatoes.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2022)

No...used to but not anymore 

You make your own preserves


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)

No

You like cheese


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2022)

Yes

You have fridge magnets


----------



## Gemma (Dec 19, 2022)

Yes...just 2

You have a magnetic calendar.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2022)

No, not this year

Your hair has 'highlights'


----------



## Gemma (Dec 19, 2022)

No

You have a tattoo.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2022)

No...

you have sisters


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2022)

No

Your dad was born at home.


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2022)

No

You knew your grandparents on both sides.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2022)

Yes.. I was fortunate.. I knew all my grandparents except my maternal Grandfather.. I even knew my Great Grandfather who was 90 when I was 10..

You have relatives living near you


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2022)

Yes, about 45 minutes away

You have had a surprise party thrown for you.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2022)

Yes

You eat breakfast every day.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

No..

You've visted you capital city's most iconic tourist attractions


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)

Yes, both national and state caps

You'll make resolutions for 2023.


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)

No

You listen to the news every morning


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2022)

Yes

You wear glasses for reading.


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2022)

No

You have a collection of bookmarks.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2022)

No.. well actually in fact I just bought some magnetic bookmarks the other day , but it's not a collection

Your favourite book is in Hardback format


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

Yes

You can knit


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2022)

Yes..

You can crochet ?


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2022)

No

You think the death penalty should be banned in all cases.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 28, 2022)

No

You know someone who has had cancer.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

Yes...

It's less than 5 degrees where you are..


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2022)

No

It's raining where you are


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Yes.. hammering down 

You always go somewhere at the weekend


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2022)

Yes

The Judicial system in your area is a joke


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Yes... YES!!

You still go out to work


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)

Yes

You have changed internet providers in the past year.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2023)

Nope

You will be going on a diet soon.


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2023)

No

You don't like Microwave food


----------



## Pink Biz (Saturday at 11:00 PM)

No, it's okay

You need a new sofa.


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 6:07 AM)

No... however I would like to have a different one.. thinking of selling mine 

Same question


----------



## Tish (Sunday at 1:45 PM)

Don't need one, but want a new one.

You play online games


----------



## Gemma (Sunday at 5:21 PM)

Yes

You were a chubby toddler.


----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 12:26 PM)

No


You get regular physiotherapy


----------



## Tish (Monday at 1:13 PM)

No

You get your nails done professionally


----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 3:27 PM)

Yes

You have sisters


----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 8:55 PM)

Not anymore

You have nephews


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 3:55 PM)

Yes... 3

Your favourite colour is Red


----------

